# Homeless nightmare



## slartibartfast

Found another pack of homeless cats, kittens look like skeletons.















It's just a baby, starving baby.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh poor little things, where did you find them?


----------



## slartibartfast

Paddypaws said:


> Oh poor little things, where did you find them?


There'a an abandoned property few streets away from me. Lots of kittens, all very hungry and painfully thin. Lady that adopted a stray cat from me saw them and called me, I couldn't ignore them, they need help.
It's horrible, the way they react to food, like they didn't eat for months.
Can't afford another pack but I can't leave them without help either.

And there are also newborn kittens at that place I'm entering illegally, heard them yesterday, mom is hiding them.
So many new cats appeared recently, dumped like trash.


----------



## ebonycat

Horrid humans that just dump cats (& other animals), poor little mites.
You are such a lovely kitty angel, always looking out for those in need of kindness & food.
Thank you for all you do for these dear little souls. Bless you xx


----------



## Summercat

Poor babes.


----------



## Soozi

Oh the poor little mites! SBF I know you could never save all of these gorgeous creatures but I know that won’t stop to trying to save as many as possible. I hope this new colony are all ok. well done hun. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Lady called, I was like 'I'm full, I can't afford another pack' and 2 hours later I was on the site with fresh chicken and cans of food. And than that tabby baby showed...


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Oh the poor little mites! SBF I know you could never save all of these gorgeous creatures but I know that won't stop to trying to save as many as possible. I hope this new colony are all ok. well done hun. xxx


They are far from ok. Starving, unspayed, lots of kittens. And I'm alone with this nightmare, don't know what to do.


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Oh the poor little mites! SBF I know you could never save all of these gorgeous creatures but I know that won't stop to trying to save as many as possible. I hope this new colony are all ok. well done hun. xxx


But you're right, I won't stop trying. Even if it kills me.


----------



## Shrike

Bless you for helping! Have you tried to set up a cat care group in your town? Possibly via facebook or ads in your local paper? Just a few like minded people could really help you.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm working illegal job, for not even half of Polish minimum wage, everything is spend on cats. And those people who have it all, normal jobs with money, they don't give a $hit for those cats, won't even buy them a can of crap food, even if they are living on their doorstep.


----------



## slartibartfast

Shrike said:


> Bless you for helping! Have you tried to set up a cat care group in your town? Possibly via facebook or ads in your local paper? Just a few like minded people could really help you.


All I have is people calling me about cats, I have to do it all, no help


----------



## Summercat

Can you set up a Just Giving account? Another poster set one up to raise money for her local Cats Protection charity recently.


----------



## slartibartfast

Summercat said:


> Can you set up a Just Giving account? Another poster set one up to raise money for her local Cats Protection charity recently.


I'm in Poland, really sick and cruel law here, I'm scared to get in trouble


----------



## Summercat

I don't know Polish law. Maybe if you register as a charity or fundraising for say an emergency need it would be possible. Is there a way you could look into it? 

Or even a PayPal acct, I think individuals can send money to each other via PayPal no issues.
I remember you having worries before about transfer of money but I don't recall exactly what the situation was. If people just donate via PayPal that may be fine.


----------



## slartibartfast

Summercat said:


> I don't know Polish law. Maybe if you register as a charity or fundraising for say an emergency need it would be possible. Is there a way you could look into it?
> 
> Or even a PayPal acct, I think individuals can send money to each other via PayPal no issues.
> I remember you having worries before about transfer of money but I don't recall exactly what the situation was. If people just donate via PayPal that may be fine.


It's better and safer just to send food via zooplus.pl

I'm hopeless with law, have trouble understanding the rules. All those beating and abusing, being tortured by my parents, just because I wasn't their perfect child, it destroyed something. Now I can't do even the simplest math or understand many things. I'm broken for life.

I can't have a normal life, but I can give one to those cats.


----------



## NFC slave

slartibartfast said:


> It's better and safer just to send food via zooplus.pl


Then please let me know where to send the food and I will send what I can. You can pm me if you would rather


----------



## chillminx

@slartibartfast - I am so sorry you are struggling on your own with these poor cats, but thank goodness they have you to help them.

Please PM me with details of how to send you a food order from Zooplus and also let me know which foods are best.

Bless you hun xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## slartibartfast

chillminx said:


> @slartibartfast - I am so sorry you are struggling on your own with these poor cats, but thank goodness they have you to help them.
> 
> Please PM me with details of how to send you a food order from Zooplus and also let me know which foods are best.
> 
> Bless you hun xxx (((hugs)))


You can use zooplus.pl
Those cats will eat anything but chicken flavoured Whiskas is like Holy Grail to them


----------



## ChaosCat

Please pm me your address, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am doing an order hopefully later today (from three CC aunties), if anyone wants to join into that one just send me a message before 3pm


----------



## Paddypaws

Thanks for organising this Mrs F.


----------



## Paddypaws

slartibartfast said:


> All I have is people calling me about cats, I have to do it all, no help


You truly seriously cannot deal with all of this on your own! Any of us involved in cat rescue know how the pressures and demands keep piling up. 
Please reach out locally and find others who share your love for cats to help shoulder this burden. There must be some organisation providing trapping and neutering?


----------



## Summercat

Do you have paypal @Mrs Funkin ? If so I will join, as have been trying to navigate the site. If not please send me a link for where registration is and I will likely be able to muddle through.


----------



## Paddypaws

http://www.koteria.org.pl/ang/adopcje.htm


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> Do you have paypal @Mrs Funkin ? If so I will join, as have been trying to navigate the site. If not please send me a link for where registration is and I will likely be able to muddle through.


Mrs f and I both struggled with the translated site initially but I think she has it all set up now so it is probably easier all round to join forces and do a single order


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Can do but would need to send money via PayPal if that works for anyone?

I usually ask OH to use his UK acct for transfers but he is away at the moment. I try to avoid using my US bank due to fees for transfer abroad.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Sorry, I meant the reg for Zooplus Poland. I got on the site and found where to enter my email and password and recover my password if need be but not actually to register


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Will PM you @Summercat  thank you x


----------



## SbanR

I'll pm you Mrs F but if others are willing, perhaps s regular monthly food parcel?


----------



## NFC slave

It would make sense for us to join forces, mrs funkin is already doing an order for some of us, but if someone would be willing to oversee a monthly order and collect our payments it would be good. I can't put myself forward to do it because health problems make me unreliable, but I will happily contribute money on a regular basis


----------



## Clairabella

@Mrs Funkin please can I join in too, I don't have any great amount but even if it's just enough for one box it would make me feel good to know I have helped in a tiny way too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think a monthly order sounds fabulous, even if folk can't afford many pennies (and that may vary each month too, sometimes I have more spare pennies than other times) when it's all joined together it makes a nice order. I am happy to think about setting up a monthly order - and will start a new thread about it once we have done this "Emergency Kitten Relief" order.

@slartibartfast - prepare yourself, you might be getting a LOT of whiskas for the homeless kitties 

I will continue to collate details for this initial order until 3pm today. If anyone wants to PayPal or bank transfer, just PM me I am home most of the day.

I am off to add things to my zooplus.pl order 

This is amazing everyone, thank you. The response makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Clairabella

Is that a yes for me then @Mrs Funkin lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course @Clairabella - sorry I didn't mean my post to come across badly xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Of course @Clairabella - sorry I didn't mean my post to come across badly xx


Oh my, no you didn't come across badly at all Mrs F xx in fact the very opposite what u are doing to get this set up is amazing and again people blow me away with their kindness xx

Could never take anything u say in a bad way coz I know that is so not you in the slightest xx

PM'd you xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Well, this is a fab idea 

Incidentally, would it be worth looking at the cheap grain free foods such as Smilla? They are so much more nutritious that Whiskas, and probably cheaper per kilo too. UK zooplus does massive bulk saver packs of them as well (including 800g tins), so if the Polish site is the same it might be worth a look.


----------



## immum

I also would like to contribute......pm'd you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ChaosCat

I’ll join in, too, PM on the way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you so much, everyone. You've been so kind.

At @chillminx 's suggestion, I am going to split the order into probably two smaller orders, or it may draw attention. Thanks CM for drawing that to my attention too, I hadn't thought of that aspect, I just got all excited at the thought of the kitties being fed. That's me all over, really.

I will keep this going for another hour or so, then will "Close Up Shop" as it were and sort the order(s) out.

@slartibartfast - I hope you have some space to put all this! I know you have some hungry kittens to feed. We can have a discussion about other foods at a later date, perhaps for the next order?


----------



## LJC675

ooh me too please, let me know how to contribute.
Would also be keen on a monthly order.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

EMERGENCY KITTEN FUNDING UPDATE:

Hello everyone, especially you @slartibartfast 

There has been such a wonderful response to this Cat Cat Appeal, I am so delighted! Once all the monies are in I will issue a final total and let you all know the details of exactly what was bought...but for now here is a mini-update.

I have placed the first order (I will do another once Whiskas comes back into stock! So this one is some Whiskas, some Felix, Smilla dried food), to the tune of 498 Polish Zloty (which is about £107!). The next order will be similar in size again. I will update further once it's happened - I promise I'm quite trustworthy and not stealing your money! This first parcel should keep you going SBF until the Whiskas comes back into stock, I just didn't want to not do anything for you today. My Polish is getting quite good now, as long as it's about cat food  I shall wait for the whiskas poultry (drob, you know!) to come back into stock before I do the next order.

So there are 120 cans of food on the way to you, 20kg of dried food and I must confess there's a four pack of Cosma Snackies for YOUR cats, as a thank you for all the work you do for the homeless kitties (which was the excellent idea of @Summercat). I hope the flavours are OK, I picked a selection of flavours.

I am going to name everyone and say thank you SO SO MUCH for your kind donations, you are amazing (and I am happy to embarrass you all!). So here we go:

@NFC slave @QOTN @Paddypaws @SbanR @Summercat @Clairabella @immum @Jesthar @ChaosCat @LJC675 @chillminx

Just adding thanks to @huckybuck and the Secret Santa fund from last year too  Just incredible!

Love from me and Oscar (who in fairness hasn't been very helpful but is still very handsome, so I'll let him off) xx


----------



## huckybuck

Damn it - I've been playing golf and wanted to jump in!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you so much, everyone. You've been so kind.
> 
> At @chillminx 's suggestion, I am going to split the order into probably two smaller orders, or it may draw attention. Thanks CM for drawing that to my attention too, I hadn't thought of that aspect, I just got all excited at the thought of the kitties being fed. That's me all over, really.
> 
> I will keep this going for another hour or so, then will "Close Up Shop" as it were and sort the order(s) out.
> 
> @slartibartfast - I hope you have some space to put all this! I know you have some hungry kittens to feed. We can have a discussion about other foods at a later date, perhaps for the next order?


That shouldn't draw attention, even if it's a big parcel. The law is just pure evil about getting money.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> EMERGENCY KITTEN FUNDING UPDATE:
> 
> Hello everyone, especially you @slartibartfast
> 
> There has been such a wonderful response to this Cat Cat Appeal, I am so delighted! Once all the monies are in I will issue a final total and let you all know the details of exactly what was bought...but for now here is a mini-update.
> 
> I have placed the first order (I will do another once Whiskas comes back into stock! So this one is some Whiskas, some Felix, Smilla dried food), to the tune of 498 Polish Zloty (which is about £107!). The next order will be similar in size again. I will update further once it's happened - I promise I'm quite trustworthy and not stealing your money! This first parcel should keep you going SBF until the Whiskas comes back into stock, I just didn't want to not do anything for you today. My Polish is getting quite good now, as long as it's about cat food  I shall wait for the whiskas poultry (drob, you know!) to come back into stock before I do the next order.
> 
> So there are 120 cans of food on the way to you, 20kg of dried food and I must confess there's a four pack of Cosma Snackies for YOUR cats, as a thank you for all the work you do for the homeless kitties (which was the excellent idea of @Summercat). I hope the flavours are OK, I picked a selection of flavours.
> 
> I am going to name everyone and say thank you SO SO MUCH for your kind donations, you are amazing (and I am happy to embarrass you all!). So here we go:
> 
> @NFC slave @QOTN @Paddypaws @SbanR @Summercat @Clairabella @immum @Jesthar @ChaosCat @LJC675 @chillminx
> 
> Love from me and Oscar (who in fairness hasn't been very helpful but is still very handsome, so I'll let him off) xx


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Because of you those starving skeletons will soon look like a normal beautiful kittens!!!

Going to work soon and on my way I will deliver them some dinner and those brilliant news!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There will be two more parcels at this rate SBF


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for organizing this @Mrs Funkin

I must admit I tried to join but failed due to not passing my PayPal examination for today (long story but I am abroad and my PayPal acct is not). 
Will try to do so in the next allowable period by the masters of PayPal verification systems and will hopefully pass muster next go round.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Damn it - I've been playing golf and wanted to jump in!!


See, you shouldn't go having fun, you should've just gone to the dentist like I did


----------



## SbanR

Are you sure you've mastered the polish language Mrs F? So you won't find that you've ordered something totally different to what you intended:Woot:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Who knows quite frankly?  I have an awesome new app on my phone now though, where you hover over the screen and it translates! It's brilliant. The homeless kitties might find themselves with some odd combos...I think shark and pomegranate in gravy sounds perfectly delicious


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just adding thanks to @huckybuck and the Secret Santa fund from last year too  Just incredible!





Mrs Funkin said:


> See, you shouldn't go having fun, you should've just gone to the dentist like I did


It's a pleasure - @JaimeandBree and I suddenly realised we still had the SS fund left from last year and some money from a meet up too - we'd already agreed to send to SBF ages ago but being nervous of the zooplus website delayed that!!

So £50 has been donated to the SBF emergency kitten fund from the SS money (the remainder has been sent to @Clairabella to help with vets fees incurred from fostering CP cats - I hope everyone is ok with this) and I have sent a donation alongside too.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh Shame only read this I would have like to have donated.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Oh Shame only read this I would have like to have donated.


Don't worry @Gallifreyangirl, I'm going to do a monthly order for SBF's homeless kitties, starting 1st November (as it's very close already to 1st October and we've had such a lot of donations it will buy lots of food), so I will do a thread each month - then people can dip in and out as they wish to  Hope that's OK x


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't worry @Gallifreyangirl, I'm going to do a monthly order for SBF's homeless kitties, starting 1st November (as it's very close already to 1st October and we've had such a lot of donations it will buy lots of food), so I will do a thread each month - then people can dip in and out as they wish to  Hope that's OK x


This is a great idea!!!
Thank you Mrs F for organising xx


----------



## LJC675

Not wanting to be a killjoy or anything, just had a thought I'm not sure if we'll be allowed to do a fund raising thread. I know in the past they have been closed for being against forum rules. I hope we can, but just a heads up just in case.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! So sorry, I didn't realise. Oops  I hope I'm not in trouble now. Happy to take guidance on how this could move forward, all ideas welcome. I really am sorry Mods  Please don't ban me, Oscar will be really cross if I've not got anywhere I can ask my random questions about him. Thank you @LJC675 for the heads up.


----------



## huckybuck

The actual thread could go into cat rescue and adoption and Mrs f could post a link from here maybe - bumping this one every month??


----------



## LJC675

I really hope there's a way we can do it too.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Who knows quite frankly?  I have an awesome new app on my phone now though, where you hover over the screen and it translates! It's brilliant. The homeless kitties might find themselves with some odd combos...I think shark and pomegranate in gravy sounds perfectly delicious


You're very clever to have found the app Mrs F


----------



## Summercat

I hope it will be ok, I remember jamieandbree had a fundraiser for their local CP branch.


----------



## Trixie1

Just catching up! This is a great idea!! Please include me in the next monthly order.


----------



## QOTN

LJC675 said:


> Not wanting to be a killjoy or anything, just had a thought I'm not sure if we'll be allowed to do a fund raising thread. I know in the past they have been closed for being against forum rules. I hope we can, but just a heads up just in case.


I am still here and I have a thread fundraising for Siamese and Orientals. Perhaps it is because nobody has noticed. Oops. I thought it was alright for rescue.


----------



## QOTN

Mine is in classifieds so that is fine. Silly me. I still think it is alright for rescue.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That may we'll be the way forward then - thanks @QOTN


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> I hope it will be ok, I remember jamieandbree had a fundraiser for their local CP branch.





QOTN said:


> I am still here and I have a thread fundraising for Siamese and Orientals. Perhaps it is because nobody has noticed. Oops. I thought it was alright for rescue.


I think the mods kindly turn a blind eye if it's not blatantly obvious.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have only just seen this. I would like to send something too (@Mrs Funkin )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Trixie1 said:


> Just catching up! This is a great idea!! Please include me in the next monthly order.


Thanks so much @Trixie1 - I will add you to the list for nearer the time


----------



## Emmasian

Beautiful idea, sorry I have missed the boat this time. If we can get some sort of reminder next month that would be super. I have a mental image of @slartibartfast and her pusscats being unable to move in their home for stacks of shark and pomegranate whiskas!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Emmasian said:


> Beautiful idea, sorry I have missed the boat this time. If we can get some sort of reminder next month that would be super. I have a mental image of @slartibartfast and her pusscats being unable to move in their home for stacks of shark and pomegranate whiskas!


Thanks @Emmasian I will add you too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, after all the large order worries yesterday, they are sending the first order as three parcels  I guess it's quite heavy! The first batch of 48 tins is on its way to you @slartibartfast hurrah!

Edited: it's actually 72 tins  I read the email wrong.


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, after all the large order worries yesterday, they are sending the first order as three parcels  I guess it's quite heavy! The first batch of 48 tins is on its way to you @slartibartfast hurrah!
> 
> Edited: it's actually 72 tins  I read the email wrong.


If the Polish Zooplus packers are anything like the UK mob, then there will be 60 tins in one giant box that takes three people to lift, and the other twelve cans will be randomly split between two boxes that would easily take 24 tins each...


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> It's a pleasure - @JaimeandBree and I suddenly realised we still had the SS fund left from last year and some money from a meet up too - we'd already agreed to send to SBF ages ago but being nervous of the zooplus website delayed that!!
> 
> So £50 has been donated to the SBF emergency kitten fund from the SS money (the remainder has been sent to @Clairabella to help with vets fees incurred from fostering CP cats - I hope everyone is ok with this) and I have sent a donation alongside too.


I'm glad it's being put to such good use, well done @Mrs Funkin for organising this for Slarti's kittens  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Yes, @Mrs Funkin, that was really quick and well organised help. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's no problem, I have it sussed out now 

@slartibartfast I have had the next two delivery notification emails (and I think zooplus might have made an error and are sending 3 10kg bags of Smilla dried, not 2 - I definitely only ordered 2 lots, so if only 2 lots arrive, that is why!), so you should get deliveries tomorrow and Friday I think. Hurrah!


----------



## Wild With Roxi

I'm so glad the kitties are getting plenty of food  
Well done everyone for donating! And @Mrs Funkin for organizing everything!!  x


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's no problem, I have it sussed out now
> 
> @slartibartfast I have had the next two delivery notification emails (and I think zooplus might have made an error and are sending 3 10kg bags of Smilla dried, not 2 - I definitely only ordered 2 lots, so if only 2 lots arrive, that is why!), so you should get deliveries tomorrow and Friday I think. Hurrah!


Oh my Bastet!!! That's wonderful news!!!
Those kittens will be so happy, they are eating everything on sight, poor mites must have been starving for a long time. Yesterday they had breakfast, dinner and late night meal, I visited them at 1:00AM, there's no better place to be at this hour than on the street with homeless cats.
the baby that showed at breakfast today is gorgeous, black&white beauty. But painfully skinny and shy.


----------



## slartibartfast

Going soon with their dinner, bowl of fresh chicken and liver, maybe I will get some nice pictures.


----------



## slartibartfast

So many kitties showed for dinner.There were also adults, I was like: 'Good evening, Your Grace. Kittens mother, I presume?'
One looks like a Scottish Fold.


----------



## Trixie1

Thank you so much @slartibartfast for taking care of these kittens , so glad that there are people like you around and thank you so much @MrsF for organising and ordering these food parcels for delivery so quickly!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Thank you so much @slartibartfast for taking care of these kittens , so glad that there are people like you around and thank you so much @MrsF for organising and ordering these food parcels for delivery so quickly!!


I would rather die than refuse help for those kitties. I will do everything for them, they will have shelters for winter, spaying and neutering.
The second I've found them, they were my precious, Gollum style.


----------



## Jannor

Only just seen this - fantastic  Can you put me down for next time too please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will do @Jannor - thank you


----------



## NFC slave

So sorry mrs Funkin, this all seems to have landed on your head because I didn't understand how to send food. If I can do anything to help to make up for loading this onto you please let me know, even if it's just paper work, anything to make me feel less guilty x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @NFC slave - I was already in discussion with @Paddypaws about sending an order, so it's really no bother. This way has been brilliant! Turn it on it's head and think of all the kitties that have been helped, all because you asked me how to send food. I think it's great, so absolutely NO guilt needed whatsoever. I've got it all sussed out, so it's all sorted - and I feel like I am giving back a little to Cat Chat after all the rambling I've done about Oscar since he came to me


----------



## SbanR

You're a Clever Clogs Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I'm really not. I just like organising things and trying to be helpful


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think your clever and have done a fab job.


----------



## Paddypaws

Mrs F I wonder if polish zooplus offers the same bulk discounts for large orders that uk one does? @Joy84 can you have a look for us? 
Ooh and think of all those loyalty points!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I've been doing it without a sign-in, due to my usual log-in being here, which means I can't deliver there. Happy to be advised (sorry if I've done it all wrong)


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh I didn’t know you could order without signing in. I used my regular account and added a new delivery address.


----------



## slartibartfast

It arrived!!!! 3 big parcels, full of wonderful tasty food (no shark with pomegranates), kitties already had some for dinner,
Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!

Overlords love those Cosma snacks, they already eaten half of it.We have a very special day today, it's Potter's 9th adoption anniversary, so they are having all the treats they can eat and more.


----------



## bluecordelia

Sorry I didn't send anything as it's been a busy week and I have been worried about Iv.

@Mrs Funkin please send me a bank account to send some money. My pay pal still doesn't work
X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> It arrived!!!! 3 big parcels, full of wonderful tasty food (no shark with pomegranates), kitties already had some for dinner,
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Overlords love those Cosma snacks, they already eaten half of it.We have a very special day today, it's Potter's 9th adoption anniversary, so they are having all the treats they can eat and more.


Happy Gotcha Day, Potter  Glad you are all enjoying your treats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

bluecordelia said:


> Sorry I didn't send anything as it's been a busy week and I have been worried about Iv.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin please send me a bank account to send some money. My pay pal still doesn't work
> X


Gosh, no apology needed, you've had other things to worry about! I have sent you a message  x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> Oh I didn't know you could order without signing in. I used my regular account and added a new delivery address.


Thanks PP, I shall investigate further


----------



## Joy84

Omg! I would never think polish zooplus would be the same thing to here so same accounts work on both!!
But I just logged in on the polish website 
@Mrs Funkin as @Paddypaws says, you can choose a different delivery address, just be careful the next time you place an order as it will remember the most recently used one!
But I think it would be easier to just open a separate zooplus account with an alternative email address?
I shall look into bulk buy offers 

EDIT:
So far I only found breeder's discount which is no use. 
Signing up to the newsletter gives 100 points.
Now, recommending a friend could be useful if you decided to open a separate account ...
In the menu you'll have "poleć znajomym" and there's a personalised link. You send it to "your friend" and when they order they get 10% off and you get 250 points.


----------



## slartibartfast

Back from feeding, so many purrs of joy, they are eating like crazy!!!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> It arrived!!!! 3 big parcels, full of wonderful tasty food (no shark with pomegranates), kitties already had some for dinner,
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Overlords love those Cosma snacks, they already eaten half of it.We have a very special day today, it's Potter's 9th adoption anniversary, so they are having all the treats they can eat and more.


Aww Happy Potter Day!

And wow that delivery arrived super quick! Quicker than if we ordered and wanted it delivered in the UK!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So zoo plus have better delivery in Poland then here in UK


----------



## JaimeandBree

Yay for kittens with full bellies :Happy


----------



## Soozi

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY SWEET POTTER! XXX 







*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So zoo plus have better delivery in Poland then here in UK


Perhaps as they are neighbouring countries? No big blue wobbly thing to cross (although I kind of assume they must have some stuff here in the UK in warehouses but maybe they don't?). I'm pleased it was speedy though


----------



## slartibartfast

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So zoo plus have better delivery in Poland then here in UK


They have warehouse in Poland, somewhere near Wrocław


----------



## slartibartfast

I've tried to take a picture of one of the kittens sleeping in the bushes after meal. But he was like: 'Go f... yourself, paparazzi!' and escaped. Next time...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

EMERGENCY KITTEN UPDATE NUMBER 2

Hello lovely Cat Chatters  I thought I would update you with the latest order.

I am off work today so thought I'd do an order as things will be busy for me the next couple of weeks. I'm sorry @slartibartfast if this means you are going to be buried under cat food but I probably won't do another order with the last of our funds until the middle of October, so wanted to make sure you had a good amount of food to keep you going.

So I have just ordered the following. I have included some favourites and some new foods after discussion with @chillminx:

72 cans of the homeless kitties favourite Whiskas (as back in stock)
12 cans MACs kitten food for the tiny ones and nursing mummies
6 (large 800g) cans of MACs adult
24 cans animonda carny, mixed pack of four flavours
Little pack of Catessy treats (3 flavours) - might be useful to lure out any hiding kitties!
4 pack snackies (again, for your cats SBF, I thought Julian might like a treat after his operation - executive decision made about this!)

It would be great if you can let me know how the cats get on with these new kinds, SBF, as I know Whiskas is their favourite but we thought something more protein rich would be good for them too. Obviously it's no good if they won't eat it!

For the purposes of transparency, I have made a Polish zooplus account using my spare email address, with SBF's details as the invoice and delivery address. I forward the zooplus.pl emails to SBF so she knows when things are being delivered. I then pay via PayPal. This also means that the loyalty points which are collected can be spent on things for her cats (either her own, or the homeless kits).

We raised £300 for the Emergency Kitten Fund, which I think is incredible - the first order cost £107, this one is £106. I will use the rest of the money in the middle of October. I do hope that this is okay with everyone. I have done it in stages so as not to swamp SBF - although I am sure she would be happy to be swamped!

Happy Eating, homeless kitties


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> EMERGENCY KITTEN UPDATE NUMBER 2
> 
> Hello lovely Cat Chatters  I thought I would update you with the latest order.
> 
> I am off work today so thought I'd do an order as things will be busy for me the next couple of weeks. I'm sorry @slartibartfast if this means you are going to be buried under cat food but I probably won't do another order with the last of our funds until the middle of October, so wanted to make sure you had a good amount of food to keep you going.
> 
> So I have just ordered the following. I have included some favourites and some new foods after discussion with @chillminx:
> 
> 72 cans of the homeless kitties favourite Whiskas (as back in stock)
> 12 cans MACs kitten food for the tiny ones and nursing mummies
> 6 (large 800g) cans of MACs adult
> 24 cans animonda carny, mixed pack of four flavours
> Little pack of Catessy treats (3 flavours) - might be useful to lure out any hiding kitties!
> 4 pack snackies (again, for your cats SBF, I thought Julian might like a treat after his operation - executive decision made about this!)
> 
> It would be great if you can let me know how the cats get on with these new kinds, SBF, as I know Whiskas is their favourite but we thought something more protein rich would be good for them too. Obviously it's no good if they won't eat it!
> 
> For the purposes of transparency, I have made a Polish zooplus account using my spare email address, with SBF's details as the invoice and delivery address. I forward the zooplus.pl emails to SBF so she knows when things are being delivered. I then pay via PayPal. This also means that the loyalty points which are collected can be spent on things for her cats (either her own, or the homeless kits).
> 
> We raised £300 for the Emergency Kitten Fund, which I think is incredible - the first order cost £107, this one is £106. I will use the rest of the money in the middle of October. I do hope that this is okay with everyone. I have done it in stages so as not to swamp SBF - although I am sure she would be happy to be swamped!
> 
> Happy Eating, homeless kitties


Hun is there a just giving page set up I would like to donate! Sorry I've not kept up as I should have! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Soozi no there isn't (and I would be massively breaking forum rules if I did that, I suspect I already have in fairness), I will message you.


----------



## slartibartfast

I love you all!!!
Wow, kitten food!!! And for nursing mummies!!! I have one very special one family, Julian's sister and her newborn baby. She showed her precious to me, but I had to keep distance, she was hissing when I was to close. Gorgeous tabby, small as a mouse, with those folded ears and short legs, crawling around mother.

And those new kittens, they are waiting for me, they now already I always have something for them. 

Tonight all homeless cats will have a feast, the feast of Bastet, before Julian's surgery I've promised to make one if everything goes well.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought Julian might like a treat after his operation - executive decision made about this!)


You should see him yesterday. Vet told me to not give him anything till late night, only if he demands it.
He was sitting like a statue next to their bowls, for almost 2 hours, giving me The Look of Doom


----------



## Jackie C

Only just read this!! So if this is going to be a regular monthly thing? If so, can I join in? I would love to take cats in, but due to my allergies and Holly being a only-cat, I can't, so I'd like to help other people help cats instead. x 
DM me or leave a reply on here, thanks. xx


----------



## bluecordelia

@Jackie C I think lovely Mrs Funkin will be in contact as I missed the original thread but think it's October for the next push x


----------



## Soozi

Jackie C said:


> Only just read this!! So if this is going to be a regular monthly thing? If so, can I join in? I would love to take cats in, but due to my allergies and Holly being a only-cat, I can't, so I'd like to help other people help cats instead. x
> DM me or leave a reply on here, thanks. xx


Hi Lovi! Send Mrs F a PM!


----------



## Jackie C

bluecordelia said:


> @Jackie C I think lovely Mrs Funkin will be in contact as I missed the original thread but think it's October for the next push x





Soozi said:


> Hi Lovi! Send Mrs F a PM!


Thanks. x


----------



## slartibartfast

It arrived today!!!
Food, food, so much great food!!! Going soon to feed the kittens, they will be over the Moon with joy!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast so sorry, my gmail didn't auto forward, so I didn't see the emails, so hadn't forwarded the delivery one to you. Must get husband to look into it! However, I'm glad that two lovely parcels have arrived for you (hopefully two!). Paws crossed that will see you through for a little while


----------



## Citruspips

@Mrs Funkin I Just caught up with this I'll help out next month. @slartibartfast is doing a fantastic job it's great to be able to help.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast so sorry, my gmail didn't auto forward, so I didn't see the emails, so hadn't forwarded the delivery one to you. Must get husband to look into it! However, I'm glad that two lovely parcels have arrived for you (hopefully two!). Paws crossed that will see you through for a little while


Two glorious parcels, thank you so much!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I need to upload some pictures, that little skinny tabby is becoming my friend, he/she waits for me knowing that I will bring some tasty food.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Not much to see, courtesy of my crapmera. those are my other furriends, the ones I feed in the middle of the night, to avoid evil people.


----------



## LJC675

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 369819


Aw look a starving kitten with a bowl of food bigger than itself


----------



## Emmasian

Poor, poor little baby with his thin little face. He is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Emmasian

Wondering if we could add some worming or flea stuff to the next order? Don't want to butt in though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve been having a conversation about the same thing but Zooplus don’t do it...but we may have an alternative plan which I will put to everyone before November  thank you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Tabby is coming closer to me every day. Today I touched his back for a moment, I could feel the bones under the skin.


----------



## slartibartfast

I think tabby may have a cat flu. I've got him a place at vets hospital, now I have to catch him. I love that kitten, he/she stole my heart.


----------



## Emmasian

Oh the poor baby, and with the weather getting colder. Do you have access to a trap?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh tabby baby  Poor little thing, thank goodness you can get him seen SBF.


----------



## slartibartfast

That baby is special. If it's a girl, I'm taking her home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Emmasian said:


> Oh the poor baby, and with the weather getting colder. Do you have access to a trap?


No trap, no car, no friends. I have some troubles with people, I was and I'm still abused by my evil mother. It's almost Jack Ketchum's level bad, "The Girl from the Neighborhood'.
But I will try do do my best.


----------



## huckybuck

You have friends here SBF and you are one of the kindest people I have met (well virtually) xx


----------



## Emmasian

I'm so sorry that you are having to go through that. You must be an amazing person to still have such a big heart to care for these cats. As Clare says you have the people on this forum who are the most wonderfully supportive group xx


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> You have friends here SBF and you are one of the kindest people I have met (well virtually) xx


I love you all!!
(crap, now I have a vision from Dario's Argento 'Phenomena', amazing movie, have to rewatch it again!!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How you going @slartibartfast ? I hope the kitties are enjoying their food and I hope that you've been able to catch the tabby baby and get him/her seen by a vet. Thinking of you, as it's getting colder here.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> How you going @slartibartfast ? I hope the kitties are enjoying their food and I hope that you've been able to catch the tabby baby and get him/her seen by a vet. Thinking of you, as it's getting colder here.


Nights are getting cold, I have to get them shelters soon.
Little tabby is coming closer every day, I'm bribing him with fresh beef. Hope he/she will be at the vets this week. It's such a sweet and beautiful baby.
All the kitties love their food, they were wolfing down those cans of MAC like crazy today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's fabulous about the MACs SBF  I shall make a note. Good stuff the tabby is coming closer too. What a star you are.


----------



## Paddypaws

I managed to find a company who shipped workers directly to Polsnd, let me check who I used.
@chillminx you shared that order can you remember who I used, lol.


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## slartibartfast

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 370441


Do they have something for ticks? Those nasty buggers are everywhere and are as big as beetles!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Do they have something for ticks? Those nasty buggers are everywhere and are as big as beetles!


Yes they do hun! 
https://www.vetuk.co.uk/flea-produc...nd-tick-treatment-for-cats-4-pipettes-p-11089


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast any news on the tabby? I hope you were able to get some help to trap her - and hopefully the vet hospital you go to is linked to one of the organisations where you live that can help with the TNR thing too. It worries me that you feel so alone when there are organisations that can possibly help you. I looked at the one Paddypaws linked to and it seems that they do a TNR program. I'm sure you've been in touch with them, but if you haven't, might it be a good idea? I hate to think of you struggling trying to look after these cats on your own if there are people that can help you in your mission to care for them.


----------



## NFC slave

That is great that you have found some organisations to help, mrs F, think you should become a detective. In return for their help they could maybe have some of the food to help their cats, so a win / win situation. Well done you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It wasn't me, NFC, it was @Paddypaws


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast any news on the tabby? I hope you were able to get some help to trap her - and hopefully the vet hospital you go to is linked to one of the organisations where you live that can help with the TNR thing too. It worries me that you feel so alone when there are organisations that can possibly help you. I looked at the one Paddypaws linked to and it seems that they do a TNR program. I'm sure you've been in touch with them, but if you haven't, might it be a good idea? I hate to think of you struggling trying to look after these cats on your own if there are people that can help you in your mission to care for them.


It was Koteria? Koteria will give me winter shelters for my homeless friends. The worst part is catching cats for TNR, every single organisation is happy to do the spaying/neutering thing for free but they won't help with catching and delivering cats to the clinic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, it was Koteria. That's good SBF, that they can help through the winter time with sheltering the cats. From their website, it seems like they understand that there will always be these packs of cats as they often just cannot be homed with humans. I'm glad that you are not alone for that too. Does that mean the numbers of cats you have to feed goes down in the winter? It's a shame that there's not something like we have here with Cats Protection where they will help you do the trapping bit - but I am thankful that they can be neutered at no cost if they can be trapped in the first place. Now then, where can we find a suit of armour for you


----------



## NFC slave

Sorry, paddypaws, you have been great in all this too, didn't realise we have more than one detective on here!


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now then, where can we find a suit of armour for you


Or some traps?


----------



## QOTN

If the rescue will not provide traps, are traps like these available in Poland? If so, would it be possible to buy some with our fund? Sorry, I have no idea of the complexities of buying across continents.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/283140970419?chn=ps


----------



## slartibartfast

QOTN said:


> If the rescue will not provide traps, are traps like these available in Poland? If so, would it be possible to buy some with our fund? Sorry, I have no idea of the complexities of buying across continents.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/283140970419?chn=ps


Traps are available, but trouble is with catching and transport


----------



## QOTN

slartibartfast said:


> Traps are available, but trouble is with catching and transport


Oh dear we cannot help with those.


----------



## NFC slave

Maybe the rescue could help if asked, especially if offered some cat food in return, worth asking them


----------



## SbanR

NFC slave said:


> Maybe the rescue could help if asked, especially if offered some cat food in return, worth asking them


That's a really good idea!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed!!!
My gorgeous tabby has a place at the vet hospital, hope I will catch him tomorrow. Or her, I wish it's a girl, Potter loves girls...


----------



## slartibartfast

a girl and FeLV negative. FIP is really not a big risk, cats had to fight hard and bleed on each other, FIP positive cats can live with negative cats.


----------



## SbanR

Hope you catch your tabby SBF


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws well and truly crossed here for you SBF.


----------



## Paddypaws

slartibartfast said:


> a girl and FeLV negative. FIP is really not a big risk, cats had to fight hard and bleed on each other, FIP positive cats can live with negative cats.


You mean FIV surely? Did cat test positive for FIV then?


----------



## slartibartfast

Paddypaws said:


> You mean FIV surely? Did cat test positive for FIV then?


Yes, FIV not FIP. It's probably because Darla&Riddick's anniversaries are coming, thinking about my lost babies and crying all the time.
Hope the little tabby will be double negative.


----------



## chillminx

NFC slave said:


> Maybe the rescue could help if asked, especially if offered some cat food in return, worth asking them


@slartibartfast - we use volunteers to help with transport of cats from the shelter to local vets, & veterinary hospitals. Maybe you could put a request on your Facebook page for volunteers to help you with transport? They would need a car with hatchback to fit a trap in.


----------



## Soozi

chillminx said:


> @slartibartfast - we use volunteers to help with transport of cats from the shelter to local vets, & veterinary hospitals. Maybe you could put a request on your Facebook page for volunteers to help you with transport? They would need a car with hatchback to fit a trap in.


That's a good idea! I was also thinking of any pet shops that might have small vans that might want to volunteer for a couple of hours in the evening which is the best time for trapping. x


----------



## slartibartfast

Tabby is a boy!!!
Catched him this morning, he's at the vets now.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Tabby is a boy!!!
> Catched him this morning, he's at the vets now.


Oh well done! Brilliant Xxx


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Great News! You should try keep him anyway.. hehe!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh well at least he has been caught and can be sorted out.


----------



## slartibartfast

New furriends, Julian's nephews, 2 beautiful but not very friendly kittens, maybe a month old. They were sitting with their mom, hissing at me. It was such a sweet hiss, their gorgeous little mouths.


----------



## slartibartfast

Need to catch their mom when she will stop nursing.


----------



## slartibartfast

One of the babies


----------



## Paddypaws

Kitten hisses are pretty precious aren’t they?


----------



## slartibartfast

New baby on board!!!

When I've discovered my new colony for the first time, I've noticed one girl is taking food out, carrying it somewhere. Today I saw her precious, beautiful tabby in white socks, so small and shy. Baby was too scared to take pictures, maybe next time.


----------



## slartibartfast

Wild With Roxi said:


> Great News! You should try keep him anyway.. hehe!


All I need is FeLV negative test, if he has FIV I'll take him anyway, there's no really a risk. Visited him yesterday, he is such a cuddly kitty, love incarnated. He smells amazing, he has amazing eyes, he has me under the paw...


----------



## Treaclesmum

So cute! They look more like 2 months old though, so hopefully nearly weaned


----------



## slartibartfast

Treaclesmum said:


> So cute! They look more like 2 months old though, so hopefully nearly weaned


The baby on the picture is from other colony, the one I met today is even smaller.


----------



## slartibartfast

There are two babies!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Another baby!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh no, so many new babies!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor mites.


----------



## LJC675

Well hopefully at least with @slartibartfast on duty they'll have full tummies.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a new furriend, very friendly, I think he was dumped. Poor boy was looking for food when he saw I'm going to feed him, he let me pet himself and even check under his tail.


----------



## slartibartfast

Furriends from that new colony, the only one I'm feeding in daylight, so I can take decent pictures.


----------



## slartibartfast

And a few pictures of my beautiful tabby at the vets:


----------



## LJC675

slartibartfast said:


> And a few pictures of my beautiful tabby at the vets:
> View attachment 372468
> 
> View attachment 372469
> View attachment 372470
> View attachment 372471
> View attachment 372472
> View attachment 372473


AW, so gorgeous.


----------



## SbanR

He's beautiful and he's got such a looong tail!
It's Heartbreaking, all those beautiful cats having to tough it out on the streets n with winter coming too


----------



## Soozi

They all look in very good condition hun! Bless so many to care for. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Guess who's under the bed???


----------



## slartibartfast

Lots of love and friendship vibes needed here!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast I've just sent you an order of MACs, Animonda kitten and Whiskas. This is the last of the Emergency Kitten Fund  I hadn't forgotten, things were just a bit loopy here!

For those that contributed, we have donated the following over three orders (obviously the tin sizes vary depending what has been in stock!):

96 x 400g Felix
144 x 400g Whiskas
24 x 400g animonda adult
24 x 400g animonda kitten
18 x 800g MACs adult 
12 x 400g MACs kitten
12 x 200g MACs kitten
20kg Smilla dry food
Some cosma snackies

@slartibartfast this order is slightly smaller, as the last of the money so is 12 x 800g MACs, 12 x 200g MACs kitten, 48 x 400g of their favourite Whiskas and 24 x 400g Animonda kitten.

I am trying to figure out how to carry on/move forward with this, as there were lots of folk who wanted to help but I don't want to cause a kerfuffle and break forum rules.

Many many thanks again to everyone who contributed: @NFC slave @QOTN @Paddypaws @SbanR @Clairabella @immum @Jesthar @ChaosCat @LJC675 @chillminx @huckybuck and also the Secret Santa Fund 

Just BRILLIANT! And of course SBF now has a new little kitten too, amazing!

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## LJC675

Happy to do a top up for the polish kitty fund whenever you're ready to collect.


----------



## SbanR

Ready and waiting @Mrs Funkin


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast I've just sent you an order of MACs, Animonda kitten and Whiskas. This is the last of the Emergency Kitten Fund  I hadn't forgotten, things were just a bit loopy here!
> 
> For those that contributed, we have donated the following over three orders (obviously the tin sizes vary depending what has been in stock!):
> 
> 96 x 400g Felix
> 144 x 400g Whiskas
> 24 x 400g animonda adult
> 24 x 400g animonda kitten
> 18 x 800g MACs adult
> 12 x 400g MACs kitten
> 12 x 200g MACs kitten
> 20kg Smilla dry food
> Some cosma snackies
> 
> @slartibartfast this order is slightly smaller, as the last of the money so is 12 x 800g MACs, 12 x 200g MACs kitten, 48 x 400g of their favourite Whiskas and 24 x 400g Animonda kitten.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to carry on/move forward with this, as there were lots of folk who wanted to help but I don't want to cause a kerfuffle and break forum rules.
> 
> Many many thanks again to everyone who contributed: @NFC slave @QOTN @Paddypaws @SbanR @Clairabella @immum @Jesthar @ChaosCat @LJC675 @chillminx @huckybuck and also the Secret Santa Fund
> 
> Just BRILLIANT! And of course SBF now has a new little kitten too, amazing!
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar xx


Thank you so much!!!
Hope that babies will be fat before winter. Last weeks were almost like summer, and now it's so cold outside, it happened so sudden. I'm so happy that little Arthur is warm and safe with me, he is a special kitten, it was love at first sight.


----------



## NFC slave

Will send you some more, is a cheque ok again, or can do PayPal if you tell me how x


----------



## ChaosCat

Also ready to join in again.


----------



## huckybuck

Same here - whenever you shout x


----------



## Trixie1

Let me know when your ready to collect too.


----------



## Emmasian

PM me if you have a PayPal thingy Mrs F. Those poor babies x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast I have sent you the delivery emails, should be tomorrow I think (two parcels) 

Thanks everyone above, I will be in touch in a little while xx


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast I have sent you the delivery emails, should be tomorrow I think (two parcels)
> 
> Thanks everyone above, I will be in touch in a little while xx


Don't forget me.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast I have sent you the delivery emails, should be tomorrow I think (two parcels)
> 
> Thanks everyone above, I will be in touch in a little while xx


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast I have sent you the delivery emails, should be tomorrow I think (two parcels)
> 
> Thanks everyone above, I will be in touch in a little while xx


For the next lot, might be worth trying SBF cats with Feringa? Suggesting it as they offer both kitten and 800gm tins. Very reasonably priced.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Will add to my list @SbanR


----------



## slartibartfast

It arrived!!!
So much glorious food, kitties will purr with joy!!! Thank you so much!!!

And Arthur loves the box, he is crazy about it. It's his first box ever.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast I have sent you the delivery emails, should be tomorrow I think (two parcels)
> 
> Thanks everyone above, I will be in touch in a little while xx


Let me help too please x


----------



## slartibartfast

Back from feeding, it's freezing outside, you can feel the winter coming. 
Overlords were busy this evening, supervising me with cutting big polar blanket to pieces, for insulating those outside shelters. Arthur was very helpful, he knows it's for his family on the street.
There's a 4th kitten, black beauty. I need them to trust me, so I can at least try to find them a loving home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties already have their winter outside shelters!!! They won't freeze to death this winter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello, I've sent a message out to those who have donated before and those who expressed an interest in donating in the future. I can't send you a private message though @Trixie1 - the system won't let me, can you send me one then I can reply?

Many thanks,

Mrs F


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello, I've sent a message out to those who have donated before and those who expressed an interest in donating in the future. I can't send you a private message though @Trixie1 - the system won't let me, can you send me one then I can reply?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mrs F


Got mine thanks Hun! xxx 
All done! x


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello, I've sent a message out to those who have donated before and those who expressed an interest in donating in the future. I can't send you a private message though @Trixie1 - the system won't let me, can you send me one then I can reply?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mrs F


Just sent you a PM


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello, I've sent a message out to those who have donated before and those who expressed an interest in donating in the future. I can't send you a private message though @Trixie1 - the system won't let me, can you send me one then I can reply?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mrs F


Mine too


----------



## chillminx

Thanks Mrs F


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a newborn kittens hidden somewhere, there's a nursing mom, very friendly, hope kittens will be too.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's the new colony, if I had known her before, such a friendly girl, I would catch her for spaying.


----------



## huckybuck

All done Mrs F x


----------



## Trixie1

All done too Mrs F. x


----------



## SbanR

Replied Mrs F.


----------



## slartibartfast

Back from feeding, one girl followed me home, hope she will stay close, there's a winter shelter for her and all the food she wants.


----------



## SbanR

Fingers crossed she does SBF. She sounds a canny girl


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone and especially @slartibartfast - here are details of your November CatChat Delivery 

Thank you so much (in no particular order!) to @immum @ChaosCat @huckybuck @Soozi @NFC slave @Jannor @chillminx @Emmasian @Jesthar @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @LJC675 @SbanR @QOTN @bluecordelia for your kind donations. I have just ordered £186.50 worth of delicious food for the Polish kitties.

SBF said the kittens really loved the MACs kitten, so I've ordered more of that as it was finally back in stock. Below are the details of the order:

Animonda Carny Kitten 12 x 200g
Feringa Mixed Adult 12 x 800g
MACs Kitten 36 x 800g
MACs Mixed adult 24 x 800g
Whiskers mixed flavours 36 x 400g
Smilla dry 10kg
2 snackies tubes for the babies at home  No multi-packs in stock, sorry

@slartibartfast as soon as the confirmation emails arrive, I will forward them to you. I'm sorry it's such a big order in one delivery, I don't think the kittens will mind though  I apologise if it takes a lot of space in your apartment!

Hope everyone is well and happy with how I am doing things (I promise I am not stealing money!)

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope I've not forgotten anyone, I've edited the above a couple of times as my brain is addled...!


----------



## Emmasian

Well done Mrs F, not a shark with pomegranate in sight  So glad the babies like the Macs as it's good stuff in mega tins. Here's hoping @slartibartfast can actually get into her flat once this all lands xxx


----------



## Jannor

Thanks Mrs F 

Hope all cats enjoy it


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, well done Mrs F and thanks for placing the order, hope you can now rest your "addled" brain for the rest of your weekendX


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you Mrs F xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thanks a lot @Mrs Funkin for organising it all!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties will purrr with joy!!! Especially that gorgeous girl, new nursing mom:








She's eating like a pack of wolves.

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Thanks for spending your weekend on this Mrs F.
(We trust you Mrs F. You have an honest face!)

I've been wondering, you're still on track for that new job? No last minute hiccups I hope


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It doesn't take long now I have the hang of it and my Polish is improving for the common words to do with food (!!), it's just the trying to catch things when they are in stock which can be tricky. I'd put Feringa kitten in my basket and all of a sudden it disappeared as went out of stock...gggrrrrr. Ah well, the MACs 800g cans are what I wanted last time and couldn't get, so I was pleased to get them this time


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> Kitties will purrr with joy!!! Especially that gorgeous girl, new nursing mom:
> View attachment 375542
> 
> She's eating like a pack of wolves.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!


She's beautiful SBF. Her little dirty paws make me sad though  I'm so glad she has you to help her.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thank you for organising @Mrs Funkin and I am so pleased I can help @slartibartfast via your goodself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh crikey! Just forwarded you the emails for four boxes out for delivery. So sorry @slartibartfast - I didn't mean for your apartment to be totally filled with cat food! I'm sure the Homeless Kitties can help you out with that though.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh crikey! Just forwarded you the emails for four boxes out for delivery. So sorry @slartibartfast - I didn't mean for your apartment to be totally filled with cat food! I'm sure the Homeless Kitties can help you out with that though.


Imagine the fun Arthur and Julian will have with all that boxes!
One box arrived today, big cans of Mac and Feringa. Arthur claimed one of those small cardboard trays, the one under the cans and he's surfing on the floor. He runs at full speed, jumps inside and slides from wall to wall/
Thank you so much, kitties will be so happy helping with clearing the space!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Another parcel arrived today, the one with Cosma treats and Smilla and Whiskas and Animonda.
Treats were eaten on the spot, Potter demanded and since he is such a good boy, playing with his little brother, his wish is my command.
The way Potter is around Arthur, I believe my new baby must be a parting gift from Darla.


----------



## slartibartfast

Homeless kitties are very helpful with clearing the space, wolfing down those big cans like there's no tomorrow. Winter is coming and they need to gain as much fat as possible, they are working hard on it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This pleases me greatly SBF  well done little kitties.


----------



## slartibartfast

Two more parcels today!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Today is the first day that feels like winter, so cold outside, almost 0 Celsius. Kitties are eating like crazy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> Two more parcels today!!! Thank you so much!!!


You're very welcome, hope it helps


----------



## slartibartfast

No words can describe how grateful I'm for that glorious food. Me and the kitties. Winter came few days ago, it's so cold and freezing outside, that great food will help them survive, gain some weight, to see spring again. Or for the first time, for kittens.
Those beautiful cats, when they start to eat that amazing food, they are purring with joy. And seeing them like this, so happy for a moment, it means everything to me.
Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so glad we are able to help you and the homeless kitties @slartibartfast

It's suddenly got cold here today too, poor little ones out in the cold. Hopefully the order will keep you going for a little while, until the next one  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so glad we are able to help you and the homeless kitties @slartibartfast
> 
> It's suddenly got cold here today too, poor little ones out in the cold. Hopefully the order will keep you going for a little while, until the next one  xx


The day before it was like spring, now it's so cold out of the blue. I'm so worried about kittens. I've put outside winter shelters, but Polish winters sometimes are a killer.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so happy I've met Arthur in time. To fall in love and take him home.


----------



## slartibartfast

There's new cat!
Gorgeous black with white, he showed yesterday with that feral girl I'm feeding for more than 2 years, I see her everyday, she comes very close but still no touching allowed. She acted very friendly towards him, I'm so glad he won't be kicked out of feeding spot by her.


----------



## slartibartfast

Few nights ago there was terrible cold, 12 degrees below 0, with freezing wind. I was so scared for all my kitties, especially the little ones. It's warmer now and everyone survived this time.
I hate winter!


----------



## slartibartfast

Some bastards destroyed kitties bowls, found it shattered on the ground. At least they couldn't get to winter shelters, all are hidden well.


----------



## LJC675

slartibartfast said:


> Some bastards destroyed kitties bowls, found it shattered on the ground. At least they couldn't get to winter shelters, all are hidden well.


Grrr how horrible not extra stress that you need, you have to worry about them enough as it is. Hope it's a one off incident.


----------



## Eilidh

slartibartfast said:


> Some bastards destroyed kitties bowls, found it shattered on the ground. At least they couldn't get to winter shelters, all are hidden well.


Disgusting behaviour. I just started reading through this thread. My heart goes out to you. Your selfless attitude and your compassion has made me just want to do something anything for you and your kitties. I only read through 3 pages and jumped o the last as this was your new post. I'm going to have proper read through.

Big hugs to you! Sending positive vibes ands love.
Eilidh xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi all, just to say I'm sorry I'm a bit behind this month, life has run away from me! If anyone wishes to contribute to the December fund, please shout. If you've done so before, please just use the same details as you had - I shan't individually PM people this month as 1) I'm time-poor and 2) I know we are all in the Christmas "thing", so might not have spare pennies. If you do have a few spare pennies though, it is all appreciated - you might not feel like £5 is enough but if a few of us donate a little, we get a nice order together. I have already had a donation for this month (what an organised person!), I will probably place the order on Monday evening. If you've not donated before and would like to, please send me a message and I will furnish you with details. Thank you


----------



## LJC675

Done, thanks for arranging.


----------



## NFC slave

Done, I hope, if it doesn't appear let me know please


----------



## SbanR

Will do the transfer tomorrow. Thanks again for organising this


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs F. All done.


----------



## slartibartfast

They didn't hurt the kittens! All babies appeared for dinner, maybe a little afraid.
Whoever did this, if I find him there will be blood and human BARF...


----------



## Jannor

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi all, just to say I'm sorry I'm a bit behind this month, life has run away from me! If anyone wishes to contribute to the December fund, please shout. If you've done so before, please just use the same details as you had - I shan't individually PM people this month as 1) I'm time-poor and 2) I know we are all in the Christmas "thing", so might not have spare pennies. If you do have a few spare pennies though, it is all appreciated - you might not feel like £5 is enough but if a few of us donate a little, we get a nice order together. I have already had a donation for this month (what an organised person!), I will probably place the order on Monday evening. If you've not donated before and would like to, please send me a message and I will furnish you with details. Thank you


Done - thanks again for organising.


----------



## slartibartfast

Eilidh said:


> Disgusting behaviour. I just started reading through this thread. My heart goes out to you. Your selfless attitude and your compassion has made me just want to do something anything for you and your kitties. I only read through 3 pages and jumped o the last as this was your new post. I'm going to have proper read through.
> 
> Big hugs to you! Sending positive vibes ands love.
> Eilidh xxx


Spoiler alert:
That little skinny tabby at the beginning of this thread is now a very spoiled baby, my baby!


----------



## Eilidh

slartibartfast said:


> Spoiler alert:
> That little skinny tabby at the beginning of this thread is now a very spoiled baby, my baby!
> View attachment 379475


Awww wow! How lovely that the wee soul has a superwoman looking after every whim now. You have a lovey kind soul. I will try ad help out in what way I can. E xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The best thing to do at 3.00AM is sitting on your butt on freezing surface and watch feral kittens playing. I almost frozen to the ground, they are so sweet!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

You are a star @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

Crappy picture of a very beautiful kitten.

First snow today, cats aren't amused.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, sorry for the delay, my life has somewhat run away from me the past couple of weeks.

Anyway, you will be glad to know @slartibartfast that I have just placed an order for you and the homeless kitties. Unless you are already buried under cans of food...please do say if it's all getting too much! Please also say if there's food they don't like so that I don't order it. I know you said they liked the MACs last time.

I have just ordered the following (still letting them have some of their favourite Whiskas, haha!):

MACs kitten 24 x 800g
MACs adult 24 x 800g 
Whiskas 48 x 400g 
Feringa kitten 24 x 200g
Cosma Snackies 4 tube pack - these are for your own gang as a thank you for being so awesome.

Plus Arthur will get some more boxes  What's not to love?

A HUGE thank you to (in no particular order) @SbanR @NFC slave @Jannor @Emmasian @QOTN @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 for their donations this month - it is so so appreciated.

I am keeping records in case people want to see what I'm spending on.

I'll forward the emails to you as usual when I get them SBF.

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for the delay, my life has somewhat run away from me the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Anyway, you will be glad to know @slartibartfast that I have just placed an order for you and the homeless kitties. Unless you are already buried under cans of food...please do say if it's all getting too much! Please also say if there's food they don't like so that I don't order it. I know you said they liked the MACs last time.
> 
> I have just ordered the following (still letting them have some of their favourite Whiskas, haha!):
> 
> MACs kitten 24 x 800g
> MACs adult 24 x 800g
> Whiskas 48 x 400g
> Feringa kitten 24 x 200g
> Cosma Snackies 4 tube pack - these are for your own gang as a thank you for being so awesome.
> 
> Plus Arthur will get some more boxes  What's not to love?
> 
> A HUGE thank you to (in no particular order) @SbanR @NFC slave @Jannor @Emmasian @QOTN @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 for their donations this month - it is so so appreciated.
> 
> I am keeping records in case people want to see what I'm spending on.
> 
> I'll forward the emails to you as usual when I get them SBF.
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar xx


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
There's no such thing as food they don't like, they love everything. And Arthur love the boxes!


----------



## slartibartfast

Last night I saw Julian's identical twin!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Your parcels are on their way @slartibartfast


----------



## huckybuck

Oh damn - how did I miss this month???
I will do double next and make up for it!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry HB. It was low key this month, due to my being totally swamped - but as you will see from the order, we still did pretty well. I promise to try harder for January.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't worry HB. It was low key this month, due to my being totally swamped - but as you will see from the order, we still did pretty well. I promise to try harder for January.


Mrs F I will be in so if you don't see me nudge me - or anyone else for that matter!! Or happy to send now but worriy that might confuse things???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, that’s cool, I will add you to my list for next month - thank you


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived today!
Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're very welcome @slartibartfast - I hope the kitties enjoy it


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're very welcome @slartibartfast - I hope the kitties enjoy it


Eating like there's no tomorrow!!!
Especially kittens, those adult cats are amazing, everyone, even boys, are waiting patiently for the little ones to finish eating, babies come first. It's so lovely.


----------



## slartibartfast

Remember that extremely skinny cat, the one looking like furry skeleton? 
He's a beautiful boy now and he trusts me, he lets me touch him, he purrs.









He looks so good, I can't call him Skeletor no more!
Dear Aunties, I need a new name for him!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Remember that extremely skinny cat, the one looking like furry skeleton?
> He's a beautiful boy now and he trusts me, he lets me touch him, he purrs.
> View attachment 381490
> 
> 
> He looks so good, I can't call him Skeletor no more!
> Dear Aunties, I need a new name for him!!!!


Did a wolf name quiz online and came up with Spirit


----------



## Anita1234

Sadly a common sight in Peru I adopted two of them and I'm feeding another two, they were starving when they came to me, I can't do more as I have another responsabilities, I'm worried in the long term about them as I used to live in the UK and I'm in Peru only because of my mothers health and I have to go back at some point , one of my adopted ones is young and a cat lives a lot, the white one, first picture , in Peru nobody will adopt an adult almost semi feral cat :-( , but she is very cute friendly , just get stressed with vaccines and vets , I hope to find someone in the UK to adopt her , I will pay myself for all the paperwork and plane tickets,even help with food and vet bills if necessary , the black one I just started feeding her about two weeks ago, the fourth one was diagnosed with CKD I will stay with her until the end , I got very attached to her, their names are Blanquita, Tomasita, Lucio and Lucia


----------



## slartibartfast

Anita1234 said:


> View attachment 381574
> View attachment 381575
> View attachment 381577
> View attachment 381578
> Sadly a common sight in Peru I adopted two of them and I'm feeding another two, they were starving when they came to me, I can't do more as I have another responsabilities, I'm worried in the long term about them as I used to live in the UK and I'm in Peru only because of my mothers health and I have to go back at some point , one of my adopted ones is young and a cat lives a lot, the white one, first picture , in Peru nobody will adopt an adult almost semi feral cat :-( , but she is very cute friendly , just get stressed with vaccines and vets , I hope to find someone in the UK to adopt her , I will pay myself for all the paperwork and plane tickets,even help with food and vet bills if necessary , the black one I just started feeding her about two weeks ago, the fourth one was diagnosed with CKD I will stay with her until the end , I got very attached to her, their names are Blanquita, Tomasita, Lucio and Lucia


Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Yesterday was the worst night in the year for my homeless furriends. Those bloody fireworks, it was like a war zone. Poor kitties were so scared, hiding. Kittens showed for food at 4:00AM. Some cats didn't show at all, still hiding, I left them their food, hope they foundd it later.
I wish fireworks will be banned someday.


----------



## SuboJvR

slartibartfast said:


> Yesterday was the worst night in the year for my homeless furriends. Those bloody fireworks, it was like a war zone. Poor kitties were so scared, hiding. Kittens showed for food at 4:00AM. Some cats didn't show at all, still hiding, I left them their food, hope they foundd it later.
> I wish fireworks will be banned someday.


Poor things. At least you were still there for them after the scare was over, that must give them so much reassurance


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think this may be a pertinent time to post a little reminder message that I will be doing my usual collection for the Homeless Kitties this month. If you've donated before and want to again, you should have the details. I may well send some little messages tomorrow too. If anyone who hasn't donated before (no amount too small, the little bits all add up!) wants to, please get in touch and I will send details. SBF does such great work with the kitties, our help goes a long way to help them too. I already have my first donation of the month too 

I haven't forgotten that they aren't keen on salmon @slartibartfast - how are they with wolowina? 

I shall aim to place the order at the end of the weekend, will post a couple of reminders. I know we are probably all a bit tight for pennies after Christmas but if you can spare a few, please get in touch. Thank you.


----------



## SbanR

Will do the transfer tomorrow Mrs F


----------



## Trixie1

All done, Thanks Mrs F


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I haven't forgotten that they aren't keen on salmon @slartibartfast - how are they with wolowina?
> 
> .


They like beef. When Arthur was on the street I was bribing him with fresh beef to trust me.


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitty likes his treats.


----------



## LJC675

Done, thanks for sorting again Mrs F.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 386840
> 
> Kitty likes his treats.


Aaaaww! look at this little one enjoying his treats! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh! Seven donations already, thank you so much  One of our lovely contributors has even set up a monthly Standing Order for me, how cool is that? So even if it's only me and her one month, there will always be an order even if it's only small. 

I don't want to get annoying, so won't pester people individually this month (I know, I said I would but it's been Christmas and lots of us have spent lots of pennies and haven't got much spare this month). I'm not going to place the order until after the weekend, so if you want to get a warm, fuzzy feeling from donating to provide food for some chilly kittens, please do get in touch. It's very easy, I promise I'm not running off with any money and you can donate by PayPal or into my bank account. I keep records of donations and orders, in case anyone wants to see them.

Please do think about helping out SBF in her good work with the Homeless Kitties. I know, there are financial demands on us from all over the place but even £5 all joined together makes a big difference ton the lives of these little ones


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Gosh! Seven donations already, thank you so much  One of our lovely contributors has even set up a monthly Standing Order for me, how cool is that? So even if it's only me and her one month, there will always be an order even if it's only small.
> 
> I don't want to get annoying, so won't pester people individually this month (I know, I said I would but it's been Christmas and lots of us have spent lots of pennies and haven't got much spare this month). I'm not going to place the order until after the weekend, so if you want to get a warm, fuzzy feeling from donating to provide food for some chilly kittens, please do get in touch. It's very easy, I promise I'm not running off with any money and you can donate by PayPal or into my bank account. I keep records of donations and orders, in case anyone wants to see them.
> 
> Please do think about helping out SBF in her good work with the Homeless Kitties. I know, there are financial demands on us from all over the place but even £5 all joined together makes a big difference ton the lives of these little ones


@Mrs Funkin can you please PM me the PayPal address


----------



## huckybuck

Is it still Mr F @funkin ???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It certainly is @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear @slartibartfast you may be glad to know I have just placed the order for the following things for the kitties:

MACs kitten 24 x 800g
MACs adult 24 x 800g (variety of flavours, not salmon!)
Whiskas 48 x 400g 
Smilla 10kg dry adult (came with a couple of freebie wet food tetrapaks too)
Smilla 1kg dry kitten 
Smilla hearties and toothies 
Cosma snackies for your little gang
And the delivery box for Arthur 

I hope this is OK, I will of course send you the delivery emails as usual once I get them.

Thanks (in no particular order) this month go to: @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @SbanR @NFC slave @ChaosCat @huckybuck @QOTN @SuboJvR - you are all very kind and I know that SBF is doing great work helping these little street kitties.

If anyone missed out on donating, don't worry, there's always next month 

Thanks so much, Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear @slartibartfast you may be glad to know I have just placed the order for the following things for the kitties:
> 
> MACs kitten 24 x 800g
> MACs adult 24 x 800g (variety of flavours, not salmon!)
> Whiskas 48 x 400g
> Smilla 10kg dry adult (came with a couple of freebie wet food tetrapaks too)
> Smilla 1kg dry kitten
> Smilla hearties and toothies
> Cosma snackies for your little gang
> And the delivery box for Arthur
> 
> I hope this is OK, I will of course send you the delivery emails as usual once I get them.
> 
> Thanks (in no particular order) this month go to: @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @SbanR @NFC slave @ChaosCat @huckybuck @QOTN @SuboJvR - you are all very kind and I know that SBF is doing great work helping these little street kitties.
> 
> If anyone missed out on donating, don't worry, there's always next month
> 
> Thanks so much, Mrs F & Oscar xx


Thank YOU Mrs F xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear @slartibartfast you may be glad to know I have just placed the order for the following things for the kitties:
> 
> MACs kitten 24 x 800g
> MACs adult 24 x 800g (variety of flavours, not salmon!)
> Whiskas 48 x 400g
> Smilla 10kg dry adult (came with a couple of freebie wet food tetrapaks too)
> Smilla 1kg dry kitten
> Smilla hearties and toothies
> Cosma snackies for your little gang
> And the delivery box for Arthur
> 
> I hope this is OK, I will of course send you the delivery emails as usual once I get them.
> 
> Thanks (in no particular order) this month go to: @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @SbanR @NFC slave @ChaosCat @huckybuck @QOTN @SuboJvR - you are all very kind and I know that SBF is doing great work helping these little street kitties.
> 
> If anyone missed out on donating, don't worry, there's always next month
> 
> Thanks so much, Mrs F & Oscar xx


Thank you Mrs F hope your feeling better.x


----------



## ChaosCat

Thanks for organising this, @Mrs Funkin!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear @slartibartfast you may be glad to know I have just placed the order for the following things for the kitties:
> 
> MACs kitten 24 x 800g
> MACs adult 24 x 800g (variety of flavours, not salmon!)
> Whiskas 48 x 400g
> Smilla 10kg dry adult (came with a couple of freebie wet food tetrapaks too)
> Smilla 1kg dry kitten
> Smilla hearties and toothies
> Cosma snackies for your little gang
> And the delivery box for Arthur
> 
> I hope this is OK, I will of course send you the delivery emails as usual once I get them.
> 
> Thanks (in no particular order) this month go to: @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @SbanR @NFC slave @ChaosCat @huckybuck @QOTN @SuboJvR - you are all very kind and I know that SBF is doing great work helping these little street kitties.
> 
> If anyone missed out on donating, don't worry, there's always next month
> 
> Thanks so much, Mrs F & Oscar xx


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for organising @Mrs Funkin and so glad to see it go to a good use @slartibartfast


----------



## Trixie1

@slartibartfast you do wonderful work over there, it must be very difficult especially with winter setting in now. So, Thank You!x


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> @slartibartfast you do wonderful work over there, it must be very difficult especially with winter setting in now. So, Thank You!x


Winter is a nightmare, when temperature is below 0 wet food freezes so soon. I've had some styrofoam shelters for my kitties to sleep and keep warm. But I'm always afraid I will lose someone.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Winter is a nightmare, when temperature is below 0 wet food freezes so soon. I've had some styrofoam shelters for my kitties to sleep and keep warm. But I'm always afraid I will lose someone.


Polish winters are something else!! And yes a real worry Hopefully it won't be to harsh there this year and you won't loose any of them, the shelters must help.x


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear @slartibartfast you may be glad to know I have just placed the order for the following things for the kitties:
> 
> MACs kitten 24 x 800g
> MACs adult 24 x 800g (variety of flavours, not salmon!)
> Whiskas 48 x 400g
> Smilla 10kg dry adult (came with a couple of freebie wet food tetrapaks too)
> Smilla 1kg dry kitten
> Smilla hearties and toothies
> Cosma snackies for your little gang
> And the delivery box for Arthur
> 
> I hope this is OK, I will of course send you the delivery emails as usual once I get them.
> 
> Thanks (in no particular order) this month go to: @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @SbanR @NFC slave @ChaosCat @huckybuck @QOTN @SuboJvR - you are all very kind and I know that SBF is doing great work helping these little street kitties.
> 
> If anyone missed out on donating, don't worry, there's always next month
> 
> Thanks so much, Mrs F & Oscar xx


Thank you @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Polish winters are something else!! And yes a real worry Hopefully it won't be to harsh there this year and you won't loose any of them, the shelters must help.x


The worst is coming, -5 during the day, this night will be a nightmare.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh SBF  It's so horrid for you. Paws crossed all will be well xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh SBF  It's so horrid for you. Paws crossed all will be well xx


I hope so. Those cats mean everything to me, they are my family.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, SBF, I really do. Sending positive thoughts - I can't do much else


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! hope they snuggle up together and keep warm and safe. The really cold temperatures not helping matters at all for you and them!! Everything crossed that all will be ok too. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, SBF, I really do. Sending positive thoughts - I can't do much else


You are doing the most incredible thing for those kitties, food is their greatest joy and the only thing that lets them survive these harsh times.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Parcel one is on it's way to you  There will be two more to follow, the first one contains some dry food too, which might be useful in this weather.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Parcel one is on it's way to you  There will be two more to follow, the first one contains some dry food too, which might be useful in this weather.


Dry is the lifesaver now, wet food freezes instantly on those cold night.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> You are doing the most incredible thing for those kitties, food is their greatest joy and the only thing that lets them survive these harsh times.


Hopefully the food is helping them to gain a little weight, keeping them reasonably healthy to fight the harsh conditions over there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> Dry is the lifesaver now, wet food freezes instantly on those cold night.


10kg of it in the first parcel  Hurrah.


----------



## despa

While I sadly can't contribute to this, I'd like to say thank you to everyone who has. It's rather heart-warming to see so many people come together to help these poor kitties, so like I said before, while I cannot contribute any money I wish you all the best of luck with this amazing effort!


----------



## slartibartfast

Parcels arrived!!!!!
Thank you so much, such amazing food, kitties will survive the evils of winter because of you all!!!
No words can describe how grateful I am, it means everything to me and my homeless furriends. Because of you they are eating good healthy meals, their bellies are full with lots of nutrients, they gained the strenghth to live through those hard times. I think I may not lose anyone during winter, for the first time.
May Bastet bless you!!!


----------



## LJC675

slartibartfast said:


> Parcels arrived!!!!!
> Thank you so much, such amazing food, kitties will survive the evils of winter because of you all!!!
> No words can describe how grateful I am, it means everything to me and my homeless furriends. Because of you they are eating good healthy meals, their bellies are full with lots of nutrients, they gained the strenghth to live through those hard times. I think I may not lose anyone during winter, for the first time.
> May Bastet bless you!!!


And thank you for working so hard to care for them.


----------



## Jesthar

Bother, been away and missed this! Give me a kick next month, Mrs F?


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Parcels arrived!!!!!
> Thank you so much, such amazing food, kitties will survive the evils of winter because of you all!!!
> No words can describe how grateful I am, it means everything to me and my homeless furriends. Because of you they are eating good healthy meals, their bellies are full with lots of nutrients, they gained the strenghth to live through those hard times. I think I may not lose anyone during winter, for the first time.
> May Bastet bless you!!!


Thank You for lookinig after these kitties It would be great if you didn't loose any this winter! That's down to all your hard work and commitment to them, so, thank you again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so glad your parcels arrived @slartibartfast - keep up the good work  I have all my fingers crossed that the kitties will keep safe through the Winter. I am so happy that we can help you out.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So pleased we can helps the cats and help them get their food in winter. Thanks to @slartibartfast for keeping them all fed and @Mrs Funkin to getting the food ordered and organising stuff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jesthar said:


> Bother, been away and missed this! Give me a kick next month, Mrs F?


Will do, thanks


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur and the Overlords are very grateful for the treats too.
The moment they saw them, it was like karaoke night in the psych ward. With Motorhead's 'Ace of Spades' as their chosen song...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! My mother fainted at a Motorhead concert once. I think it was about 1980. She said it was too hot  That's a brilliant memory recall for me, thanks SBF (and I'm glad your gang like their treats too!).


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! My mother fainted at a Motorhead concert once. I think it was about 1980. She said it was too hot  That's a brilliant memory recall for me, thanks SBF (and I'm glad your gang like their treats too!).


I envy your mother for seeing Lemmy live on stage!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I watched homeless kittens play today, sitting on my butt for an hour. It was the sweetest thing, those babies are amazing.


----------



## slartibartfast

-12 tonight, kitties are very grateful for their tasty dry food.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm kitten high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
One of Arthur's little cousins was in my arms today. He was playing with his brother, he hide into a box and then the evil me grabbed him and hugged him, kissed his beautiful head, scratched behind his ears. He was a little scared but no hissing, no biting, no scratching. I would find him a home or die trying!!!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> I'm kitten high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> One of Arthur's little cousins was in my arms today. He was playing with his brother, he hide into a box and then the evil me grabbed him and hugged him, kissed his beautiful head, scratched behind his ears. He was a little scared but no hissing, no biting, no scratching. I would find him a home or die trying!!!


Do you take him home with you while you look for a home SBF?


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Do you take him home with you while you look for a home SBF?


I wish I could.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> I wish I could.


I think you would probably take them all home if you could!


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> I think you would probably take them all home if you could!


All the kitties on the streets. I'm so happy I could at least save Arthur.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Without you @slartibartfast I am absolutely certain there would be many more kitties not making it, so you have saved more than just your little Arthur. Many more.


----------



## slartibartfast

Today I brought a bag of toys for the kittens. They went crazy, completely forgot about food, all they want is to play! That was the most beautiful thing I saw in my life!


----------



## puddyandcolby

It's very difficult to get through all the pages here. There's so many to read. Are you acting on behalf of koteria ? Its a very well known established cats charity. Are you a part of it ?


----------



## puddyandcolby

Do you still need help, anything at all ?


----------



## slartibartfast

puddyandcolby said:


> It's very difficult to get through all the pages here. There's so many to read. Are you acting on behalf of koteria ? Its a very well known established cats charity. Are you a part of it ?


I know about Koteria, they are doing spaying and neutering, they are also giving those styrofoam winter shelters to people who care for street cats, Arthur's family are sleeping in those shelters.


----------



## Pinto

I admire you for all the effort you are putting in to help these poor abandoned cats and kittens. I hope you get some help, what country are in?


----------



## puddyandcolby

Paddypaws said:


> http://www.koteria.org.pl/ang/adopcje.htm


 that's why I asked about koteria xx


----------



## puddyandcolby

You are doing a great job feeding all these homeless cats ! Here's an idea - Why not get in touch with one of the charities. Can you catch the cats ? Are they spayed ? Many towns in Poland spays homeless cats free of charge. Do you need help finding one of the charity groups in your town ?


----------



## slartibartfast

Some are already spayed, there are still others to catch


----------



## puddyandcolby

As I said happy to research if there's any charities beside you .where's about are you ? You can reply in pm. Maybe we can find foster or forever homes for them Xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

puddyandcolby said:


> As I said happy to research if there's any charities beside you .where's about are you ? You can reply in pm. Maybe we can find foster or forever homes for them Xxx


I have a friendly charity, Kocie sierotki pod skrzydłami Moni, Monika Mrozowska is the best! But even she is struggling with finding foster homes. And some of my furriends are feral, they don't want human, all I can do for them is providing food and shelters.


----------



## slartibartfast

More toys for homeless kittens today!!!
A big bag full of goodies, kittens went crazy again. Will upload pictures soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Another beautiful cat decided I'm not the big bad wolf after all and he let me pet him!!!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Another beautiful cat decided I'm not the big bad wolf after all and he let me pet him!!!


They realise you're a beautiful person SBF. One who looks out for them, not harm them


----------



## slartibartfast

Heartbroken and devastated today.
One of the kittens is dead, the little girl, Lagertha. Found her today, already cold, don't know why. Probably FIP...
She was the smallest and weakest of them all.
I wanted to take her home...
Goodbye, my Viking queen


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless the poor baby  Run free at the bridge little one. I'm so sorry @slartibartfast xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bless the poor baby  Run free at the bridge little one. I'm so sorry @slartibartfast xx


I thought she will be my little shield maiden.
Now I have to do everything to help her brothers, I promised her.
At least it's not panleukopenia, she tested negative.
Bloody FIP again, I think...


----------



## slartibartfast

Can't stop crying


----------



## SbanR

I very sorry SBF. R.I.P. little one


----------



## slartibartfast

If only I was a normal human being, working like normal human being, for even that lousy Polish minimum wage. But no, my evil mother had to destroy my life, all I can have is illegal job for 800PLN a month. And individual cremation costs 700PLN, I couldn't afford that. I'm so sorry, my little Lagertha


----------



## slartibartfast

At least my witch coven will honour her tonight. Everyone is welcome to join. Just a thought or a candle, anything.


----------



## Trixie1

So sorry @slartibartfast run free Little Lagertha knowing you were loved. X


----------



## Trixie1

You did your very best for her SBF as you do with all your kitties, she will be in my thoughts tonight. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I agree totally @Trixie1 - without SBF's efforts, there would be many more homeless kitties dying.

In my thoughts, little Lagertha, you too SBF.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@slartibartfast you do a fantastic job of looking after them all. Without you a whole load of cats would be worse off. I am so sorry about the poor kitten Lagertha.


----------



## Trixie1

@slartibartfast Mrs F is right, without you, there would be a lot more kitties dying The care and commitment you give to each one of them is truly wonderful, I know that you treat each one of them as your family so really feel your loss. Even though she had a short life she must have felt the love you gave her which she would never have known without you. She will always be in your heart as family would be, never, ever forgotten. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I will do everything to find homes for her little brothers, Bjorn and Damon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast I am just prepping for February and I'm wondering if you have preferences for food for the next order I am assuming you need some more dry, due to the freezing temperatures? Are the kittens still enjoying the MACs? Anyway, let me know, as I will start to look into things soon. Thanks xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast I am just prepping for February and I'm wondering if you have preferences for food for the next order I am assuming you need some more dry, due to the freezing temperatures? Are the kittens still enjoying the MACs? Anyway, let me know, as I will start to look into things soon. Thanks xx


Last nights were a nightmare, freezing wind adding to low temperatures. Dry is the best in those conditions. I hope it will warm a bit soon. Yesterday my butt almost frozen to the ground, you can imagine how much worse it's for my cats. Today is even worse.
MAC's is still the joy of their life. And there's one girl obsessed with those Feringa Kitten tins, my beautiful Lilandra.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you SBF  All noted xx


----------



## Paddypaws

Don’t beat yourself up over not affording individual cremation for Lagertha. She left her frail feline body behind with no more use or care for it and will be frolicking in kitty paradise where the sun always shines and Macs grows on trees. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely folk of Cat Chat. I'm going to try to get the order together a bit sooner this month if possible and lots of us are getting paid around about now after what feels like a looooong month!

So, if anyone wishes to donate and already has done so previously, you know how to do it. If you've never joined in before but would like to get the warm and fuzzies when the weather is chilly, just drop me a message. You can PayPal or bank transfer, easy easy. Any amount is most welcome, when it's all joined we can get a good sized order together. I will probably collect until the middle of the week, then do the order so it's with SBF early in February.

@Jesthar as per your request in December, here is your nudge 

If anyone worries I'm running off with money, I'm not. I keep a notebook with donations in, along with what was ordered, anyone is welcome to see the contents. I will as always update the thread with the order.

I've had a couple of donations already so far, which is great, thank you. Just shout with any queries and I'll get Oscar on the case


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs F, all done. x


----------



## Tawny75

I have just sent too Mrs F.

SBF, your Viking Queen is running free in the warm, have no fear or guilt xxx


----------



## immum

Donated.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Always great as usual @Mrs Funkin and I sent my donation early today.


----------



## Jannor

Just done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, thank you for all the donations so far, you lovely lot


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow, thank you for all the donations so far, you lovely lot


Arthur would like to purr a very special thank you for all you lovely Aunties.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will place the order on Tuesday I think, SBF. Thank you Arthur  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I will place the order on Tuesday I think, SBF. Thank you Arthur  xx


Can you wait till the end of the week? This week I have a additional temp job and won't be home much, there may be a problem with delivery.
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course, no problem  The delivery is so fast to you from them, I forget I don't need to add five days on like we do for UK delivery. I will order it on Friday then SBF, as I'm off. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Of course, no problem  The delivery is so fast to you from them, I forget I don't need to add five days on like we do for UK delivery. I will order it on Friday then SBF, as I'm off. Thanks for letting me know.


That's because they have their warehouse in Poland, somwhere near Wrocław, I think.


----------



## LJC675

Phew, luckily popped in for a very quick PF catch up and saw this, hopefully not too late to donate this month, I'll send anyway and if I am it can go on to next month's.

Thanks Mrs F xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks  I am ordering on Friday as SBF is busy this week. 

We’ve done well this month. Prepare yourself SBF!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks  I am ordering on Friday as SBF is busy this week.
> 
> We've done well this month. Prepare yourself SBF!


Kitties will purr like crazy with joy!!!

By the way, there's a new cat, adult tabby. He has Darla's eyes, that amazing green that I've seen only on her before. When I saw his eyes for the first time, I cried.


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

I have only just seen this thread but i am more than happy to donate


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you send me a message @Amanda Sturdy i can send you some options  that's really kind, thank you.


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

Oh my having a moment i am not sure if i can pm you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All done @Amanda Sturdy and reply sent, thanks for joining in


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, here we go! He's the update for February. Thanks go to the following kind and lovely folk for their donations this month:

@Paddypaws @ChaosCat @immum @GingerNinja @Jannor @huckybuck @NFC slave @Amanda Sturdy @bluecordelia @LJC675 @QOTN @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @SbanR - you are all fabulous and should be feeling the warm and fuzzies right about now.

So @slartibartfast let me tell you what is in your order this month  It's just over 910 polish zloty (almost £200), I hope it helps you for a little while. I am always a little constrained by what Zooplus have in stock, for example this month they have no kitten 800g MACs only 400g. Also the exchange rate and PayPal rate varies, but we did really well this month.

36 x 800g MACs (mixed flavours)
48 x 400g MACs kitten
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra 
36 x Whiskas 400g (mixed flavours, no salmon!)
Smilla 20kg dry (10kg poultry and 10kg mixed flavours), these come with a pack of free snackies for each 10kg
4 snackies tubes for your little ones (obviously there are the other two tubes as well for them)

I also bought the "2 years of 2% discount" as it was more thrifty to do that - not seen it before. Saved more with it in this one order than it cost 

Hope that's all okay. As always, I have it all documented if anyone wants to see proof of what comes in and goes out.

Mrs F and Oscar xx


----------



## SbanR

Thanks for all the trouble you've taken Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No trouble at all  I'm a pro now!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, here we go! He's the update for February. Thanks go to the following kind and lovely folk for their donations this month:
> 
> @Paddypaws @ChaosCat @immum @GingerNinja @Jannor @huckybuck @NFC slave @Amanda Sturdy @bluecordelia @LJC675 @QOTN @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @SbanR - you are all fabulous and should be feeling the warm and fuzzies right about now.
> 
> So @slartibartfast let me tell you what is in your order this month  It's just over 910 polish zloty (almost £200), I hope it helps you for a little while. I am always a little constrained by what Zooplus have in stock, for example this month they have no kitten 800g MACs only 400g. Also the exchange rate and PayPal rate varies, but we did really well this month.
> 
> 36 x 800g MACs (mixed flavours)
> 48 x 400g MACs kitten
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
> 36 x Whiskas 400g (mixed flavours, no salmon!)
> Smilla 20kg dry (10kg poultry and 10kg mixed flavours), these come with a pack of free snackies for each 10kg
> 4 snackies tubes for your little ones (obviously there are the other two tubes as well for them)
> 
> I also bought the "2 years of 2% discount" as it was more thrifty to do that - not seen it before. Saved more with it in this one order than it cost
> 
> Hope that's all okay. As always, I have it all documented if anyone wants to see proof of what comes in and goes out.
> 
> Mrs F and Oscar xx


Thank you for organising it all!


----------



## Trixie1

That’s great!! Thanks Mrs F, oh!! & Oscar of course!xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks again Mrs F


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, here we go! He's the update for February. Thanks go to the following kind and lovely folk for their donations this month:
> 
> @Paddypaws @ChaosCat @immum @GingerNinja @Jannor @huckybuck @NFC slave @Amanda Sturdy @bluecordelia @LJC675 @QOTN @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @SbanR - you are all fabulous and should be feeling the warm and fuzzies right about now.
> 
> So @slartibartfast let me tell you what is in your order this month  It's just over 910 polish zloty (almost £200), I hope it helps you for a little while. I am always a little constrained by what Zooplus have in stock, for example this month they have no kitten 800g MACs only 400g. Also the exchange rate and PayPal rate varies, but we did really well this month.
> 
> 36 x 800g MACs (mixed flavours)
> 48 x 400g MACs kitten
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
> 36 x Whiskas 400g (mixed flavours, no salmon!)
> Smilla 20kg dry (10kg poultry and 10kg mixed flavours), these come with a pack of free snackies for each 10kg
> 4 snackies tubes for your little ones (obviously there are the other two tubes as well for them)
> 
> I also bought the "2 years of 2% discount" as it was more thrifty to do that - not seen it before. Saved more with it in this one order than it cost
> 
> Hope that's all okay. As always, I have it all documented if anyone wants to see proof of what comes in and goes out.
> 
> Mrs F and Oscar xx


That's amazing!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant Mrs F and thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It IS brilliant isn't it? I'm so delighted that this month's collection was so good - and we have new people joining in too. This is what I always thought it would be, different people, sometimes we can afford some pennies, sometimes we can't. However, thanks to the donator who now does a Standing Order (I know!) and me, we will always have an order, even if it's just the two of us (and I'm pretty sure it wouldn't only be the two of us, given how generous people are).


----------



## slartibartfast

I've just posted a new thread, pictures of Lagertha and her brothers enjoying toys.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived today, it's the most glorious thing!!! So much food for the kitties, they will go crazy. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good  All four parcels I hope. Enjoy feeding your beauties @slartibartfast xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh good  All four parcels I hope. Enjoy feeding your beauties @slartibartfast xx


All 4, Overlords are having fun with the boxes.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> It IS brilliant isn't it? I'm so delighted that this month's collection was so good - and we have new people joining in too. This is what I always thought it would be, different people, sometimes we can afford some pennies, sometimes we can't. However, thanks to the donator who now does a Standing Order (I know!) and me, we will always have an order, even if it's just the two of us (and I'm pretty sure it wouldn't only be the two of us, given how generous people are).


Ah, I was going to ask you if a standing order would be ok, is it the same details if we want to set one up?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep, absolutely  If you want to and can do it for the beginning of the month, that would be fabulous.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> It IS brilliant isn't it? I'm so delighted that this month's collection was so good - and we have new people joining in too. This is what I always thought it would be, different people, sometimes we can afford some pennies, sometimes we can't. However, thanks to the donator who now does a Standing Order (I know!) and me, we will always have an order, even if it's just the two of us (and I'm pretty sure it wouldn't only be the two of us, given how generous people are).


I'll set up a monthly Standing Order too Mrs F, starting from the 1st of March, was going to do it last month but ran out of time!! Glad the cats are having lots of fun with the boxes too SBF! Soon be spring!! Hopefully it will be a lot easer for them and you too!x


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a new furriend!!!
Tabby with white socks, he showed for feeding yesterday, with T'challa, Bucky and Steve, begging for food. He wolfed down MAC's like there's no tomorrow.A little shy but not feral, probably dumped. Winter holiday season...


----------



## puddyandcolby

Can you catch him and find him a new home ?


----------



## Jannor

So sad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless little Socks  I’m glad he’s had a nice dinner. Thanks SBF for looking after them all so well xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Do you mind if I set up a standing order Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That would be puuuuurfect, thank you @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## slartibartfast

There's a new kitten!
At least one, little tabby. New adult girl appeared few days ago, checking the place. When she saw cats are friendly and wiling to share what they have, that there's good food twice a day and shelters to sleep, she decided to move in. With kid.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> There's a new kitten!
> At least one, little tabby. New adult girl appeared few days ago, checking the place. When she saw cats are friendly and wiling to share what they have, that there's good food twice a day and shelters to sleep, she decided to move in. With kid.


Are these colonies permanent SBF or do they have cats move in /out in the summer?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is the kitten a tabby? You know, just asking  so glad she’s found you with her baby, SBF.


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Are these colonies permanent SBF or do they have cats move in /out in the summer?


New cats always coming, especially in summer, when dumping season starts.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is the kitten a tabby? You know, just asking  so glad she's found you with her baby, SBF.


Sweet little tabby, already best friends with other kittens.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> New cats always coming, especially in summer, when dumping season starts.


So these colonies you feed only become bigger and bigger?:Jawdrop


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> So these colonies you feed only become bigger and bigger?:Jawdrop


You wouldn't believe how many cats are being dumped all the time. Cats whose stupid owners let them wander around unspayed and when they get pregnant, just get rid of them, throwing them on the street like trash. Cats bought as a gift for kids, sick cats whose owners doesn't want to pay for the vets...
All those poor souls end up on the streets, with broken hearts, scared and hungry.


----------



## SbanR

It's so Heartbreaking SBF. Thank goodness they have you to look out for them


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> It's so Heartbreaking SBF. Thank goodness they have you to look out for them


My Vala was such a girl with broken heart. She was afraid to trust again, to believe in love, to believe that what she have now is always and forever. 
Everytime she purrs, give headbutts is a special moment for me.


----------



## slartibartfast

One of newcomers is a victim of winter holidays, another dumped soul. Beautiful tabby with white paws, yesterday he let me stroke his head and scratch behind his ears.


----------



## slartibartfast

And here's my sweet T'Challa (known as Skeletor before, when we met he was like walking skeleton, I was afraid he won't make it), enjoing some love before dinner:


----------



## slartibartfast

Killer frost strikes again!
Last few days were almost like spring, now it's minus 10 again. Winter sucks!


----------



## slartibartfast

Very sweet and friendly girl, I need to find her a home.


----------



## Trixie1

She’s lovely!! And looks very well! Hope you find her a home soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

I've met a new furriend last night, kitty was shy and hiding, but when I offered him food, he went crazy, snatching it from my hands.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> I've met a new furriend last night, kitty was shy and hiding, but when I offered him food, he went crazy, snatching it from my hands.


How many are you caring for now hun? Are you ok for food parcels? I missed the last one as wasn't around. I do need reminding tho! Lol brains of a rocking horse. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fear not @Soozi - I was going to send the monthly message soon  Feel free to join in if you'd like, if you've lost my details I can send them again, let me know xx

We've been doing well and I like that we can help each month, so SBF knows there is something coming regularly.


----------



## Quartermass

Can I join in?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @Quartermass - drop me a PM  Thanks.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fear not @Soozi - I was going to send the monthly message soon  Feel free to join in if you'd like, if you've lost my details I can send them again, let me know xx
> 
> We've been doing well and I like that we can help each month, so SBF knows there is something coming regularly.


I've only done one Lovi! But have your PM with details! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Puuuurfect  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> How many are you caring for now hun? Are you ok for food parcels? I missed the last one as wasn't around. I do need reminding tho! Lol brains of a rocking horse. xxx


I have a few newcomers, probably victims of winter holidays. It breaks my heart, seeing such friendly and loving cats, dumped on the street like thrash.


----------



## Quartermass

You're an angel for looking after all of those cats. I've joined in on the monthly food packages for them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So it's only a few days until the end of the month, if you want to join in the fun - and enjoy getting a warm and fuzzy feeling for helping out the homeless Polish cats and kittens - please feel free to ping me a donation  I am planning on placing the order on Sunday, so that @slartibartfast gets the food at the start of next week. If you've not donated before and want to contribute, send me a PM and I'll give you details. I will collect donations until midday on Sunday.

As always, once I've collected, I will post with what I've ordered.

So come on and join the fun!

@slartibartfast do you have any special food requests this month? Obviously the MACs as they love it and Feringa for Lilandra - how are you for dry? Still wanting Whiskas? Let me know


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> So it's only a few days until the end of the month, if you want to join in the fun - and enjoy getting a warm and fuzzy feeling for helping out the homeless Polish cats and kittens - please feel free to ping me a donation  I am planning on placing the order on Sunday, so that @slartibartfast gets the food at the start of next week. If you've not donated before and want to contribute, send me a PM and I'll give you details. I will collect donations until midday on Sunday.
> 
> As always, once I've collected, I will post with what I've ordered.
> 
> So come on and join the fun!
> 
> @slartibartfast do you have any special food requests this month? Obviously the MACs as they love it and Feringa for Lilandra - how are you for dry? Still wanting Whiskas? Let me know


I'm running out of dry, nights of killer frost may return any time. I hope winter will end soon, but Polish winter can attack even in April.
they love MAC, Whiskas is favourite food for cats from medical center, Lily still loves her Feringa.
Those new kitties will eat anything, you should see the one from last night, he was snatching a pouch of Felix chicken from my hands, hungry beyond belief. I'm always carrying a lot of extra food and paper plates for situations like this, no kitty will ever be hungry when I'm around.
Last few nights were hard, so cold, and I have to sit for a long time sometimes, between cats, to make sure everyone has eaten, no cat was bullied. Then I go to another colony and sit again...
From 2:00AM to 4:00AM I'm all theirs, then it's breakfast and dinner (morning and 17:00PM) for Arthur's old colony. 
Everyone is waiting for their food, they recognize me and come running, some want love and attention, some are too scared, all I can do is to leave them food and go away. I love them all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh SBF, you're such a kind woman, I'm not surprised they come running to you. 

Okay, perfect, I will do my usual mixed order  I hope the start of next week is ok xx


----------



## SbanR

You do such good work SBF, those kitties would suffer so much without you to care for them. Please look after yourself too. All that sitting down in the cold must be a real drain on your health.
Hope the weather stays milder for you and your kitties


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@slartibartfast your a star feeding the poor homeless cats. @Mrs Funkin your great doing the gathering of funds and ordering.


----------



## slartibartfast

Last night was above 0, kitties could enjoy their food and water without ice.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur is lying in bed, showing his beautiful belly. I'm so happy I've found him and fall in love, that he's no longer a starving kitten on the street. I wish I could do the same for all of them.


----------



## Trixie1

That’s good to hear SBF, I really hope that the Zero temperatures are nearly over and spring arrives very, very soon now for you and the kitties.


----------



## Quartermass

I'm always disappointed when someone describes their cats here without a picture!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Gallifreyangirl  Mine is the easy bit! It's Slarti that does all the hard work, as we know. The cool thing is that we have a few folk doing the Standing Order thing now, which means I know that every month there will be an order, which I love.

@slartibartfast - I am not surprised you have fallen in love with Arthur, he is delicious  Uncle Oscar sends some tabby love xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> I'm always disappointed when someone describes their cats here without a picture!


















Can you believe it's the same skinny boy from the first picture at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## slartibartfast

And this is Arthur's father:


----------



## SbanR

He looks a right bruiser SBF, with Scottish Fold ears


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> He looks a right bruiser SBF, with Scottish Fold ears


He is a naughty boy!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That face! He's all, "What? Without me you wouldn't have Arthur, so think yourself lucky I found myself a nice lady cat" 

Cor, he really is a bruiser, you're right @SbanR


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> That face! He's all, "What? Without me you wouldn't have Arthur, so think yourself lucky I found myself a nice lady cat"
> 
> Cor, he really is a bruiser, you're right @SbanR


"Now pay me my alimony, in meat!!!"

He is awesome!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little reminder that I’m going to do an order on Sunday, if anyone wants to join in


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just a little reminder that I'm going to do an order on Sunday, if anyone wants to join in


I will send mine today! ❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just a little reminder that I'm going to do an order on Sunday, if anyone wants to join in


Done mine now hun! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks so much Sooz xx


----------



## slartibartfast

We are best furriends, me and Arthur's dad!!!
He came late for dinner and when I served him food, he let me pet himself.


----------



## Quartermass

Aww, I bet he's a softie really. Arthur is perfectly cute though!


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> Aww, I bet he's a softie really. Arthur is perfectly cute though!


He would be an amazing house cat, as an only cat. He may not be very friendly towards other cats, but I believe he will give all his heart to a human.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, I've just placed our monthly order for @slartibartfast and her homeless kitties. We had a slightly smaller collection this month - but we had a much bigger one last month which was fabulous for the awful weather - and that's kind of how I expect things will go. This month thanks go (in no particular order) to @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @Quartermass @SbanR @NFC slave @Soozi @GingerNinja - you are all stars  Fabulous stuff, thank you thank you. As always, the list of items I have ordered is below - I have the records if anyone ever wants to see them.

So the order is:

24 x 800g MACs mixed
24 x 800g MACs kitten
24 x 400g Whiskas
12 x 200g Feringa (not fearing! Haha!) kitten for Lilandra
10kg Smilla dry
4 x snackies tubes for the SBF Home Clowder 

As usual SBF, I will forward the dispatch emails. Hope Arthur enjoys his new box once it arrives!

If anyone wants me to send them a message to remind them, just let me know too. Sometimes I know the notifications get lost in amongst everything else! If you feel sad that you missed out on the fun for March, there's always April 

Lots of love, Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## Quartermass

Thanks for doing this Mrs F!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for joining in with us


----------



## SbanR

Thanks as usual Mrs F but Ooooh! The Polish site has an interesting brand - fearing kitten. I wonder if the English site will bring it in eventually:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! They SHOULD fear the Polish kittens, for they are feisty and determined to survive no matter what life throws at them


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs F x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks Mrs f


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! They SHOULD fear the Polish kittens, for they are feisty and determined to survive no matter what life throws at them


And when you try to catch them, for worming or flea treatment, they turn into little dragons! I was beaten by a kitten so many times!

Thank you all so much!!!
Arthur says he can't wait for the boxes! That should keep His Naughtigness busy for a while.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Emails sent @slartibartfast so three parcels on the way


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived this morning!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

3 parcels arrived this morning, I had to go feed cats and to work, so I just left them unopened till later. I'm back and I see another parcel. After opening , there was cat litter in one of them. I've checked the delivery sticker and it was for someone else. Called that guy, he will pick it up tomorrow. We also had a conversation about quality of cat litters and which one is the best. Another cat slave...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pleased everything has arrived @slartibartfast  Have fun with the boxes, baby Arthur! xx


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> 3 parcels arrived this morning, I had to go feed cats and to work, so I just left them unopened till later. I'm back and I see another parcel. After opening , there was cat litter in one of them. I've checked the delivery sticker and it was for someone else. Called that guy, he will pick it up tomorrow. We also had a conversation about quality of cat litters and which one is the best. Another cat slave...


Haha SBF you're so well known to the delivery company now, all the big, heavy parcels MUST be yours


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> 3 parcels arrived this morning, I had to go feed cats and to work, so I just left them unopened till later. I'm back and I see another parcel. After opening , there was cat litter in one of them. I've checked the delivery sticker and it was for someone else. Called that guy, he will pick it up tomorrow. We also had a conversation about quality of cat litters and which one is the best. Another cat slave...


Us cat slaves are everywhere!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash claimed one of the boxes, it's his new bed.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Ash claimed one of the boxes, it's his new bed.


Photo evidence please


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitten picture!!!
He is a big kitty, almost 6 months old.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 396469
> 
> Kitten picture!!!
> He is a big kitty, almost 6 months old.


Wow!! He is big for 6 months old!! And gorgeous!


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Wow!! He is big for 6 months old!! And gorgeous!


He's the biggest of all the kittens, he is truly his father's son. And his dad (also Arthur's dad) is built like a brick outhouse!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 396469
> 
> Kitten picture!!!
> He is a big kitty, almost 6 months old.


Look at that square face!!! He will surely grow up to be a great big chunky boy


----------



## Quartermass

How is Arthur getting on? I keep hoping for more pictures of him.


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> How is Arthur getting on? I keep hoping for more pictures of him.


Check the thread 'Few pictures' from today, you will see him stealing chicken liver.


----------



## Quartermass

Ah brilliant!


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> Ah brilliant!











First rule of Fight Club...


----------



## slartibartfast

There was that girl, since the day we met she was taking food out somewhere. Today she came with a kid, few months old tabby with white socks. I've tried to take a picture but baby is extremely shy, runs away and hides in the bushes. Hope the other kitties will give him a warm welcome and share their toys.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> There was that girl, since the day we met she was taking food out somewhere. Today she came with a kid, few months old tabby with white socks. I've tried to take a picture but baby is extremely shy, runs away and hides in the bushes. Hope the other kitties will give him a warm welcome and share their toys.


I'm sure they will SBF. They know there's enough to go round and I remember you relating an incident where they welcomed in a newcomer with a youngster?


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> I'm sure they will SBF. They know there's enough to go round and I remember you relating an incident where they welcomed in a newcomer with a youngster?


It's a very friendly and peaceful colony, no fights, everyone is welcome to their bowls, they have plenty to share.


----------



## slartibartfast

Invasion of Evil Mutant Ticks from Outer Space!!!

Those bastards look like beetles and they out for blood. Found a few on my beloved homeless furriend, T'Challa yesterday. I'm going to give him treatment today, bought it at the vets.


----------



## slartibartfast

Those bloody ticks look like they crawled here from Chernobyl, alongside that poo creature from X-Files. You know, the one Mulder was chasing in the sewers.


----------



## Trixie1

Lol! Didn’t see that episode of the X files but think I may have to watch it now! Hope the treatment gets rid of those nasty ticks!


----------



## slartibartfast

T'Challa didn't even notice I'm giving him treatment, he was to busy headbutting and kissing me.


----------



## slartibartfast

He is such a sweet boy, I wish I could have a 7th furry baby.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur's little brother enjoying his dinner.


----------



## Summercat

Love his little white socks


----------



## slartibartfast

Crappy pictures of my furriends from night feeding.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for looking after all these cats @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> How is Arthur getting on? I keep hoping for more pictures of him.


Naughty, always naughty, I love His Naughtigness!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning Arthur  looking handsome there xx


----------



## SbanR

He has That Look in his eyes, plotting his next adventure


----------



## slartibartfast

Today I found one of my kitties dead, hit by a car. It was that beautiful girl with Darla's eyes. I'm heartbroken, can't stop crying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @slartibartfast I am so sorry to read that, what sad news. Run free, sweet kitty xx


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry at your sad news.
RIP little one


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no! so sorry to hear this very sad news! Run free little one x


----------



## Summercat

Very sorry to hear


----------



## Quartermass

I'm sorry. I wish I could say something to make you feel better.


----------



## ChaosCat

So very sorry for this.


----------



## Emmasian

Poor little sweetheart. So sorry xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning lovely cat chatters,

Just a little heads up that I am going try to place the next order for @slartibartfast 's charges probably on Saturday. If you would like to join in and get the warm and fuzzies from helping out, you'd be very welcome. If you've not contributed before, drop me a message and I'll let you know the details, if you have then you know what to do by now. As always, records are kept, so if you want to see anything just ask.

@slartibartfast - could you let me know if you'd like any dry still? Or are we through the worst of the cold and back onto wet most of the time now? If so, I'll do the MACs, the whiskas and the Feringa for your baby Lilandra.

Shout with any queries 

Mrs F & her furry assistant (who mostly assists by studying the inside of his eyelids rather than Zooplus, but still...)


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning lovely cat chatters,
> 
> Just a little heads up that I am going try to place the next order for @slartibartfast 's charges probably on Saturday. If you would like to join in and get the warm and fuzzies from helping out, you'd be very welcome. If you've not contributed before, drop me a message and I'll let you know the details, if you have then you know what to do by now. As always, records are kept, so if you want to see anything just ask.
> 
> @slartibartfast - could you let me know if you'd like any dry still? Or are we through the worst of the cold and back onto wet most of the time now? If so, I'll do the MACs, the whiskas and the Feringa for your baby Lilandra.
> 
> Shout with any queries
> 
> Mrs F & her furry assistant (who mostly assists by studying the inside of his eyelids rather than Zooplus, but still...)


Dry is always needed, I'm always leaving some for the kitties to eat later, so they won't be hungry all day long. And Polish winter is tricky, it can hit back even in April.


----------



## slartibartfast

Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @slartibartfast - I will be in touch later in the week.

I have sent some little messages to folk, please don't think I am hounding you it's just that I know how easily posts get lost in the forums and a few people have asked for reminders.


----------



## huckybuck

I always need a hounding Mrs F xxx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Set up a Gofundme account and put videos on YouTube. There is a rescuer in Russia that receives donations from all around the world. You don't have to rely on local people.


----------



## slartibartfast

MissMiloKitty said:


> Set up a Gofundme account and put videos on YouTube. There is a rescuer in Russia that receives donations from all around the world. You don't have to rely on local people.


Poland has a lot of ridiculous laws about getting money, I could end up in trouble.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

slartibartfast said:


> Poland has a lot of ridiculous laws about getting money, I could end up in trouble.


I didn't know that


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MissMiloKitty its the reason I started doing what I do, as we couldn't just send money to Slarti, hence the Zooplus order. It works well I think. All new contributors are welcome


----------



## slartibartfast

My special furriend Logan, he comes everyday to my garden for breakfast and dinner. Today he appeared at 5:00AM, Arthur saw him from the window and started running and screaming 'Feed him! Feed him!' in cat talk.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So sorry to hear about the poor cat losing their life to a car. @slartibartfast i never knew how much you were into scifi and hitch hikers to the galaxy.


----------



## Quartermass

I love Douglas Adams stuff. Even without the pictures of the kitties and the enormous effort she goes to help them just reading the name and being from mostly harmless made me a SBF fan immediately


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Can you tell the scifi if my username.


----------



## Quartermass

I'd be surprised if someone couldn't


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

What's that then


----------



## Quartermass

Time Lord home planet. 

You'll likely not spot mine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear @slartibartfast Oscar says he will sort out the kitty food order one he has stopped studying the inside of his eyelids


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon lovely folk, Oscar asked me to just go ahead and sort the order if I didn't mind. He likes to delegate tasks to his slave/human mother (depending what mood he is in).

We had SUCH a lovely collection this month and have managed to get lots of lovely food for the Homeless Kits  Thanks in no particular order go to: @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Quartermass @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @huckybuck @chillminx @Jesthar @ChaosCat @immum @Soozi @Jackie C @QOTN @Amanda Sturdy - you are all so kind, thank you. What a great impact we have when we all join together, it's fabulous!

I have ordered the following (there are a couple of treat things at the end too, just to make the money correct, obviously I am bound by what is in stock - but generally I do MACs, Whiskas and Smilla dry, after discussing with SBF about what is useful):

36 x 800g MACs kitten
36 x 800g MACs adult (various flavours, not salmon!)
48 x 400g Whiskas poultry
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
Smilla 5 x 4kg dry (there were no 10kg bags in any flavour so there are 3 chicken and 2 beef 4kg bags) - randomly these come with free cardboard scratch things, so I hope either your cats can use them @slartibartfast or donate them to the Shelter, or share them, whichever you would like. 
Feringa kitten milky treats (to see if the kittens would like a little treat)
Feringa cat sticks x 2 lots (3 flavours in each lot, 1 lot for Arthur and the Overlords, 1 lot to see if the homeless kitties would like them!)
Cosmas Snackies for the Overlords, as usual, as a small thank you for all you do 

As always, I have the records in my book - if anyone wishes to see them, you are more than welcome. Slarti, I will send the emails as usual when I get them.

Thank you again so much all, it's appreciated so very much.

May the warm and fuzzy feeling stay with you for the rest of the day.

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Gorgeous pictures, I'm so happy he likes his new blankie!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good afternoon lovely folk, Oscar asked me to just go ahead and sort the order if I didn't mind. He likes to delegate tasks to his slave/human mother (depending what mood he is in).
> 
> We had SUCH a lovely collection this month and have managed to get lots of lovely food for the Homeless Kits  Thanks in no particular order go to: @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Quartermass @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @huckybuck @chillminx @Jesthar @ChaosCat @immum @Soozi @Jackie C @QOTN @Amanda Sturdy - you are all so kind, thank you. What a great impact we have when we all join together, it's fabulous!
> 
> I have ordered the following (there are a couple of treat things at the end too, just to make the money correct, obviously I am bound by what is in stock - but generally I do MACs, Whiskas and Smilla dry, after discussing with SBF about what is useful):
> 
> 36 x 800g MACs kitten
> 36 x 800g MACs adult (various flavours, not salmon!)
> 48 x 400g Whiskas poultry
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
> Smilla 5 x 4kg dry (there were no 10kg bags in any flavour so there are 3 chicken and 2 beef 4kg bags) - randomly these come with free cardboard scratch things, so I hope either your cats can use them @slartibartfast or donate them to the Shelter, or share them, whichever you would like.
> Feringa kitten milky treats (to see if the kittens would like a little treat)
> Feringa cat sticks x 2 lots (3 flavours in each lot, 1 lot for Arthur and the Overlords, 1 lot to see if the homeless kitties would like them!)
> Cosmas Snackies for the Overlords, as usual, as a small thank you for all you do
> 
> As always, I have the records in my book - if anyone wishes to see them, you are more than welcome. Slarti, I will send the emails as usual when I get them.
> 
> Thank you again so much all, it's appreciated so very much.
> 
> May the warm and fuzzy feeling stay with you for the rest of the day.
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


Thank you, thank you, thank you, kitties will purr with joy!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good afternoon lovely folk, Oscar asked me to just go ahead and sort the order if I didn't mind. He likes to delegate tasks to his slave/human mother (depending what mood he is in).
> 
> We had SUCH a lovely collection this month and have managed to get lots of lovely food for the Homeless Kits  Thanks in no particular order go to: @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Quartermass @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @huckybuck @chillminx @Jesthar @ChaosCat @immum @Soozi @Jackie C @QOTN @Amanda Sturdy - you are all so kind, thank you. What a great impact we have when we all join together, it's fabulous!
> 
> I have ordered the following (there are a couple of treat things at the end too, just to make the money correct, obviously I am bound by what is in stock - but generally I do MACs, Whiskas and Smilla dry, after discussing with SBF about what is useful):
> 
> 36 x 800g MACs kitten
> 36 x 800g MACs adult (various flavours, not salmon!)
> 48 x 400g Whiskas poultry
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
> Smilla 5 x 4kg dry (there were no 10kg bags in any flavour so there are 3 chicken and 2 beef 4kg bags) - randomly these come with free cardboard scratch things, so I hope either your cats can use them @slartibartfast or donate them to the Shelter, or share them, whichever you would like.
> Feringa kitten milky treats (to see if the kittens would like a little treat)
> Feringa cat sticks x 2 lots (3 flavours in each lot, 1 lot for Arthur and the Overlords, 1 lot to see if the homeless kitties would like them!)
> Cosmas Snackies for the Overlords, as usual, as a small thank you for all you do
> 
> As always, I have the records in my book - if anyone wishes to see them, you are more than welcome. Slarti, I will send the emails as usual when I get them.
> 
> Thank you again so much all, it's appreciated so very much.
> 
> May the warm and fuzzy feeling stay with you for the rest of the day.
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


Thanks Mrs F x and Oscar, good idea to delegate! you have been rather busy today doing the gardening!! Good idea having a nap, again!!


----------



## slartibartfast

By the way, Arthur will be very happy with cardboards, he is pursuing a career in fine arts, carving those boxes like crazy with his teeth.


----------



## slartibartfast

I found the place where Lilandra is hanging around in the morning, now she waits for me everyday for breakfast, I'm so happy she eats at least two good meals a day.


----------



## puddyandcolby

Pages like go fund me are hugely popular in Poland.


----------



## Quartermass

What we're doing now seems to work. I'm not sure it needs changed.


----------



## puddyandcolby

That's not what I'm saying. But people are not in trouble for raising money through them.


----------



## slartibartfast

puddyandcolby said:


> That's not what I'm saying. But people are not in trouble for raising money through them.


Not in trouble yet. And those are smart people, the ones who understand laws and taxes. I have a huge learning difficulties, can't understand anything, can't do even the basic math, I can't take any risk, since even the smallest mistake can lead to ginormous trouble, those laws are wicked and being stupid is no excuse.


----------



## puddyandcolby

I never said you should collect money, but on two occasions you mentioned 'cruel' laws. I simply wanted to correct you on it, as people on this forum might be under impression it's illegal or tricky to raise funds this way.


----------



## SbanR

puddyandcolby said:


> I never said you should collect money, but on two occasions you mentioned 'cruel' laws. I simply wanted to correct you on it, as people on this forum might be under impression it's illegal or tricky to raise funds this way.


From what SBF has said, it's tricky in Poland and unless you know your way around the rules and regulations you would very likely end up in deep ****!!!


----------



## puddyandcolby

As I said earlier I'm not suggesting she should set up go fund me page. I also think she's doing tremendous job. I only wanted to correct her on saying using those pages could lead to being in trouble. I'm polish as well.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think she does a great job and hope the way we do it through here should be okay.


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> From what SBF has said, it's tricky in Poland and unless you know your way around the rules and regulations you would very likely end up in deep ****!!!


And with my luck and not knowing my way around the simplest things, it would be 9th circle of Hell's deep **** for me!


----------



## slartibartfast

puddyandcolby said:


> As I said earlier I'm not suggesting she should set up go fund me page. I also think she's doing tremendous job. I only wanted to correct her on saying using those pages could lead to being in trouble. I'm polish as well.


Cześć, skąd jesteś?


----------



## puddyandcolby

Z Warszawy


----------



## slartibartfast

Few pictures!








Gorgeous girl without tail, don't know what happened, if she was born this way or had some accident.









Very big and shy boy.









I think it's Julian's mother.
















What we do in the shadows.























He is one of the newcomers, very friendly beautiful boy.









If kitty wants his dinner on the roof, kitty will eat on the roof!


----------



## Jesthar

Quartermass said:


> Time Lord home planet.
> 
> You'll likely not spot mine


The Quatermass Experiment (etc.).  Got referenced in a show I was in at school, would you believe!


----------



## Quartermass

Brilliant! It's quite obscure and I've spelt it wrong.


----------



## Shrike

Quartermass said:


> Brilliant! It's quite obscure and I've spelt it wrong.


 I suppose it depends how old you are. I'm too young to remember the original series on the telly, but recall the film "Quatermass and the Pit" being shown a few times in the '70s and '80s. BBC4 also did a live broadcast adaptation of "The Quatermass Experiment" back in 2005.

Though I'm quite a SciFi fan, my own username is after the butcher bird, not the Shrike character from the Hyperion novels.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, 4 big parcels, 30 kilos each!!! Thank you so much!!!
Arthur was very helpful with unpacking, as always. And since they saw there are Cosma Snackies in the house, I have now 6 velcro-cats...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Already?! Fabulous! I didn't have chance to send you the emails about delivery @slartibartfast I've been busy at work, sorry.

Enjoy your velcro cats  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The most beautiful thing in the morning is seeing kittens playing in the sun, they were jumping like little bunnies, chasing each other and having fun. Too busy to eat their breakfast, I left them food and enjoyed the show.


----------



## Quartermass

That's great that you're feeding them so well they aren't starving and would rather have fun. Do you name them all?


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> That's great that you're feeding them so well they aren't starving and would rather have fun. Do you name them all?


Logan, T'Challa, Lilandra, Lorna, Aki, Karma, Bucky, Steve (Rogers), Rowena, Jayne, Skye, Kaylee, Mal, Zoe, Wash, Inara, Magneto, Zaphod Beeblebrox...


----------



## Quartermass

I'll be keeping an eye out for Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out for Zaphod Beeblebrox











Me???


----------



## slartibartfast

Quartermass said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out for Zaphod Beeblebrox


Skye has a sister, her name is Trillian.


----------



## slartibartfast

slartibartfast said:


> Skye has a sister, her name is Trillian.


And her name is Skye because she makes those cute meows that sound like 'quake, quake'


----------



## slartibartfast

Skye is the one that walks me home, she is now having dinner in my garden.


----------



## slartibartfast

One of them, Skye or Trillian, is Julian's mother.


----------



## slartibartfast

I was in Logan's bad books for a moment, after giving him tick treatment. But after a big bowl of chicken hearts, his favourite, all is forgiven.

There was newcomer today, young black and white, very skinny and dirty, He ate like he didn't have a meal in a long time. Other kitties are ok with him, everyone is welcome to their bowls.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless him, at least he’s found you now though, SBF. Thank goodness xx


----------



## slartibartfast

There's a chance that Skye will move to my garden permanently. Last night, when I went out with food, I've heard that lovely "quake, quake" and here she was, waiting on my doorstep. She had her dinner, met Logan, who is a very nice and friendly cat, not like those furry bullies she is afraid of. When I was back from feeding she still was there. I hope she will stay forever one day.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> There's a chance that Skye will move to my garden permanently. Last night, when I went out with food, I've heard that lovely "quake, quake" and here she was, waiting on my doorstep. She had her dinner, met Logan, who is a very nice and friendly cat, not like those furry bullies she is afraid of. When I was back from feeding she still was there. I hope she will stay forever one day.


I hope so too SBF


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> There's a chance that Skye will move to my garden permanently. Last night, when I went out with food, I've heard that lovely "quake, quake" and here she was, waiting on my doorstep. She had her dinner, met Logan, who is a very nice and friendly cat, not like those furry bullies she is afraid of. When I was back from feeding she still was there. I hope she will stay forever one day.


I hope so too sounds like she's gaining confidence so may well be happy to just stay in your garden, forever! Fingers crossed


----------



## slartibartfast

Waiting for food and escorting me to feeding spot.


----------



## slartibartfast

Skye was waiting in the garden again!


----------



## slartibartfast

New boy, he came with a box.
Yes, someone dumped him in that box, next to feeding ground. No words, at least no words allowed on the forum, can describe how I feel about this. He is extremely scared and shy, maybe in time he will trust me enough to find him a new home.
Why is it illegal to shoot people???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  Do you think somebody has seen that is where you feed the cats and thought it would be a good place to dump their "problem"? Poor baby, hopefully he will learn to trust. I'm so sorry you've yet another mouth to feed. It makes me so sad that someone thinks a cat is that disposable.


----------



## Quartermass

I'm just glad you're there SBF.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no! What is wrong with some people that they would do such a thing!! I’m really glad that your there too SBF.


----------



## NFC slave

Terrible thing to dump any animal like that, but at least they left him where he would be discovered, some people don't even have that much decency


----------



## puddyandcolby

Did you call the police ? They might be able to help.


----------



## slartibartfast

puddyandcolby said:


> Did you call the police ? They might be able to help.


They won't even care.


----------



## slartibartfast

I had to bury Julian's sister today. Don't know what happened, found her dead inside winter shelter.


----------



## Trixie1

So sorry SBF Run free little one x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti I am so sorry  Run free, baby girl xx


----------



## SbanR

So sorry SBF.
RIP little girl.


----------



## slartibartfast

Winter is back again and I'm not talking about upcoming season of GoT. Snow in the morning, kitties weren't happy at all.


----------



## Quartermass

Poor kitties - they've got you at least. Without your kindness they'd have nothing.


----------



## slartibartfast

Princess-Majestrix Lilandra enjoying her food.


----------



## Trixie1

Gorgeous photos SBF, glad the sun has come out and not long before spring is back and stays!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Lilandra, how lovely to see you  What a feast you have to choose from.


----------



## slartibartfast

I think winter is gone! Kitties can worship the sun again!


----------



## slartibartfast

Beautiful boy!






























Sweet girl, she wants to have a hooman for her own.









The kittens!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm looking for a home for that tabby girl, she wants love and her own hooman.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh she’s a beauty, Slarti, I hope she can find a home with your help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, the month seems to have run away from me, here we are nearly at the end of it @slartibartfast if you are able to let me know if you need dry and if the kitties are still happy with their MACs kitten and adult, plus their Whiskas, that would be great 

To that end, I will look to placing the order for the Polish kitties on Tuesday I think. I shall send reminders again to those who have asked for them. We have several folk who now do a Standing Order which is brilliant, as it means there is always an order able to be sent. Please don't think because you "only" send a fiver it's not enough (I get lots of messages like that, hence I'm mentioning it), it all adds up  As I always say, you don't have to donate each month (or indeed at all!) we aren't always able to but it's really appreciated if you can. I do keep records, so if anybody ever wants to see, please let me know. I don't want anyone to think I'm being dodgy!

So, if you want to join in the "warm and fuzzy" feeling that you get from knowing you're helping Slarti in her incredible work with the homeless kitties, please do get in touch. If you've donated before, the details are the same. If you haven't, send me a PM and I'll drop the details to you (essentially PayPal or bank transfer).

Thanks so much,

Lots of love Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning everyone, the month seems to have run away from me, here we are nearly at the end of it @slartibartfast if you are able to let me know if you need dry and if the kitties are still happy with their MACs kitten and adult, plus their Whiskas, that would be great
> 
> To that end, I will look to placing the order for the Polish kitties on Tuesday I think. I shall send reminders again to those who have asked for them. We have several folk who now do a Standing Order which is brilliant, as it means there is always an order able to be sent. Please don't think because you "only" send a fiver it's not enough (I get lots of messages like that, hence I'm mentioning it), it all adds up  As I always say, you don't have to donate each month (or indeed at all!) we aren't always able to but it's really appreciated if you can. I do keep records, so if anybody ever wants to see, please let me know. I don't want anyone to think I'm being dodgy!
> 
> So, if you want to join in the "warm and fuzzy" feeling that you get from knowing you're helping Slarti in her incredible work with the homeless kitties, please do get in touch. If you've donated before, the details are the same. If you haven't, send me a PM and I'll drop the details to you (essentially PayPal or bank transfer).
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Lots of love Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


Kitties love MAC, especially MAC Kitten, even adults. And dry is always great, it won't spoil in hot weather, kitties can have some for breakfast and later during the day, they won't be hungry all day long, waiting for their main course.


----------



## slartibartfast

Some ...... (insert the worst profanity you can imagine here, I would insert a list but I think such words aren't allowed on the forum) destroyed kitties bowls again! Even those wooden boards, serving as their placemats, were stolen.
Sometimes I wish I could have an AK-47 and that shooting such bastards was legal...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti, I'm sorry  People can be so very cruel.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Some ...... (insert the worst profanity you can imagine here, I would insert a list but I think such words aren't allowed on the forum) destroyed kitties bowls again! Even those wooden boards, serving as their placemats, were stolen.
> Sometimes I wish I could have an AK-47 and that shooting such bastards was legal...


How despicable!!! How about using disposable containers lovie? :Rage


----------



## SbanR

Unfortunately there are a lot of mindless morons around who can only get pleasure from destructive acts


----------



## Trixie1

I’m sorry to hear this has happened again! What is wrong with these people that they would do such a thing!! good idea to maybe use disposable food containers SBF.


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this has happened again! What is wrong with these people that they would do such a thing!! good idea to maybe use disposable food containers SBF.


Most of containers were disposable. But water bowls were ceramic and those placemats were wooden.


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of mindless morons around who can only get pleasure from destructive acts


I wish I can catch them one day, they would know the true meaning of destruction then!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> I wish I can catch them one day, they would know the true meaning of destruction then!


Such scum bags! I'd be inclined to use only disposable from now on hun. You could always weight the water bowls down with clean pebbles! So angry for you love. Do you think it's cat haters or just mindless acts?


----------



## Trixie1

What about stainless steel water bowls instead? I have a horrible feeling that whatever you use there they would want to destroy unfortunately there are some really nasty characters around with nothing better to do!!


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> What about stainless steel water bowls instead? I have a horrible feeling that whatever you use there they would want to destroy unfortunately there are some really nasty characters around with nothing better to do!!


Think they might steal the stainless steel ones! Grrr!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> What about stainless steel water bowls instead? I have a horrible feeling that whatever you use there they would want to destroy unfortunately there are some really nasty characters around with nothing better to do!!


Steel would be stolen at sight.


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Such scum bags! I'd be inclined to use only disposable from now on hun. You could always weight the water bowls down with clean pebbles! So angry for you love. Do you think it's cat haters or just mindless acts?


Some a-holes probably thinking abusing cats is fun


----------



## Trixie1

Does it always happen at night? And do you think it’s the same people as last time?


----------



## slartibartfast

It's killing me that I can't be around all the time to protect my furriends.


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Does it always happen at night? And do you think it's the same people as last time?


Not at night, it happened during the day.


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Does it always happen at night? And do you think it's the same people as last time?


Probably the same creatures, I wish I could catch them one day.


----------



## Trixie1

Wish you could install a camera somewhere! But they would probably steal that too dishes can be replaced, cat’s can’t Hopefully these nasty people will not bother you for a while! Don’t let them get you down, they’re not worth it!! your doing a fantastic job over there SBFx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I hate pond scum like that! That would steal cats wooden food trays.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning everyone, the month seems to have run away from me, here we are nearly at the end of it @slartibartfast if you are able to let me know if you need dry and if the kitties are still happy with their MACs kitten and adult, plus their Whiskas, that would be great
> 
> To that end, I will look to placing the order for the Polish kitties on Tuesday I think. I shall send reminders again to those who have asked for them. We have several folk who now do a Standing Order which is brilliant, as it means there is always an order able to be sent. Please don't think because you "only" send a fiver it's not enough (I get lots of messages like that, hence I'm mentioning it), it all adds up  As I always say, you don't have to donate each month (or indeed at all!) we aren't always able to but it's really appreciated if you can. I do keep records, so if anybody ever wants to see, please let me know. I don't want anyone to think I'm being dodgy!
> 
> So, if you want to join in the "warm and fuzzy" feeling that you get from knowing you're helping Slarti in her incredible work with the homeless kitties, please do get in touch. If you've donated before, the details are the same. If you haven't, send me a PM and I'll drop the details to you (essentially PayPal or bank transfer).
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Lots of love Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


I've sent mine this morning Hun! xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Mine was done Thursday by standing order.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It certainly was, thank you @Gallifreyangirl and @Soozi xx


----------



## bluecordelia

Sent mine too x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Safely received too, thanks so much @bluecordelia xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I totally forgot we are out much of the day at a funeral, so I'm sorry @slartibartfast I won't get a chance to do the order today but I am off work tomorrow, so will do it then. So sorry, my memory isn't great at the moment for one reason and another..xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy May Day everyone!

So, I have just placed the order (seems like are supply issues with MACs kitten 800g tins, so I've had to get 400g instead - but I got the adult 800g a bit cheaper than usual, so hopefully it all balances out). Thanks this month go (in no order at all!) to: @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Quartermass @Tawny75 @SbanR @Gallifreyangirl @GingerNinja @Saffy Cat @ChaosCat @Paddypaws @Soozi @chillminx @Jackie C @bluecordelia @QOTN @NFC slave - you are all lovely and so kind to keep donating. Thank you so very much. May you enjoy the warm and fuzzy feeling all day knowing that you are helping @slartibartfast in her quest to keep the homeless kitties fed. I know several of you donate to lots of cat rescues and help more than just the Polish homeless kitties, so it is even more appreciated that you are generous here too. Thanks to you too, Slarti, for caring so much. I know it's tough at the moment with people trying to make things even more difficult.

I have ordered the following:

36 x 800g MACs adult (mixed flavours)
60 x 400g MACs kitten
24 x 400g Whiskas poultry
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
10kg Smilla dry
5 tubs of Cosma Snackies for The Overlords, as a thank you for all you do @slartibartfast 
Feringa kitten milky snacks for the little ones on the street.

I hope that's all okay. As always, records are available for viewing should you wish to.

Lots of love, Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Happy May Day everyone!
> 
> So, I have just placed the order (seems like are supply issues with MACs kitten 800g tins, so I've had to get 400g instead - but I got the adult 800g a bit cheaper than usual, so hopefully it all balances out). Thanks this month go (in no order at all!) to: @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Quartermass @Tawny75 @SbanR @Gallifreyangirl @GingerNinja @Saffy Cat @ChaosCat @Paddypaws @Soozi @chillminx @Jackie C @bluecordelia @QOTN @NFC slave - you are all lovely and so kind to keep donating. Thank you so very much. May you enjoy the warm and fuzzy feeling all day knowing that you are helping @slartibartfast in her quest to keep the homeless kitties fed. I know several of you donate to lots of cat rescues and help more than just the Polish homeless kitties, so it is even more appreciated that you are generous here too. Thanks to you too, Slarti, for caring so much. I know it's tough at the moment with people trying to make things even more difficult.
> 
> I have ordered the following:
> 
> 36 x 800g MACs adult (mixed flavours)
> 60 x 400g MACs kitten
> 24 x 400g Whiskas poultry
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
> 10kg Smilla dry
> 5 tubs of Cosma Snackies for The Overlords, as a thank you for all you do @slartibartfast
> Feringa kitten milky snacks for the little ones on the street.
> 
> I hope that's all okay. As always, records are available for viewing should you wish to.
> 
> Lots of love, Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


Thank you so much for organising the orders hun it's much appreciated! It sounds like the kitties will all be well fed again! SBF does such an amazing job on her own bless her! xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for looking after the cats @slartibartfast and @Mrs Funkin for organizing the food parcels.


----------



## slartibartfast

We love our MAC!


----------



## slartibartfast

Big and handsome boy, he runs screaming for food


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've sent you the emails Slarti, first parcel should be delivered soon I think, other two parcels are still being prepared apparently. Happy eating, you lovely lot!


----------



## slartibartfast

I think I will name that gorgeous ginger boy Vyvyan.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived in the morning!
The Overlords, as always, devoured whole tube of Cosma snackies. It was extortion! Then Arthur and Julian claimed the boxes, it's their new beds and scratchers.
Lilandra says hello, she ate so much today, I was afraid she won't be able to walk.

And that beauty says those milky treats are amazing:








She was very brave, she allowed me to remove some nasty ticks from her fur, she deserved a huge and tasty reward.

Thank you so much, lots of love and furry kisses!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's fabulous @slartibartfast - good girl Lilandra, being so brave and allowing tick removal. I'm so pleased that she has you to care for her SBF. You are so kind to care so much for them all.

Glad that The Overlords have enjoyed their treats too  And boxes! Arthur will be in box heaven. Puuuurrrrrect.

Furry kisses from Oscar and his new favourite Marcel the Mouse to you all


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur's dad purrs 'Hello'!


----------



## slartibartfast

Lots of treats for Julian's family today, it's their birthday too.


----------



## Trixie1

Happy 2nd Birthday Julian! And a very happy gotcha day to Ash! Enjoy your Catnip Party and treats on this very special day!!X


----------



## slartibartfast

Fresh meat for dinner!


----------



## slartibartfast

That big black boy with white socks is Arthur's younger brother, he thrives on MAC!


----------



## slartibartfast

Bought some whole chickens on offer today, kitties will have a feast!


----------



## slartibartfast

It's raining like crazy, kitties aren't amused.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nor would I be...bless them.

@slartibartfast I am away until 28th, so the parcel will be a bit later as I'll need to send the messages and then arrange. Thought I'd let you know in case you were wondering why the message hadn't gone out.


----------



## slartibartfast

That beautiful ginger boy allowed me to stroke himself yesterday!!!


----------



## moomoowawa

Just read the whole thread. SBF, thank you for this wonderful work. Mrs Funkin, I would love to set up a standing order-type thing. How do I do that?


----------



## moomoowawa

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 401811
> 
> Sweet girl, she wants to have a hooman for her own.


SBF, this is my favourite of your cats! What's her name?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @moomoowawa welcome to the forums  I will message you when I do the order, I'll be messaging probably Tuesday next week.

Thanks so much.


----------



## slartibartfast

moomoowawa said:


> SBF, this is my favourite of your cats! What's her name?


This is Burasia, she is such an amazing and sweet girl, she always wants cuddles before feeding.


----------



## slartibartfast

Few more pictures of my amazing kitties.


----------



## SbanR

That feeding tent is such a wonderful idea SBF, is it in your garden? If not, I'm surprised the vandals haven't trashed it.
Those photos of your cats are amazing:Kiss


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for the great pictures of the cats @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> That feeding tent is such a wonderful idea SBF, is it in your garden? If not, I'm surprised the vandals haven't trashed it.
> Those photos of your cats are amazing:Kiss


In my garden, when Logan and Rowena come to eat.


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for that baby!
Catched him yesterday in old brick outhouse. At first he was so scared, he tried to climb the wall to run away from me, when I grabbed him he bit my finger, it was like putting it in a meat grinder. But I didn't let go and a moment later he cuddled with me, he was cuddling all the way to the vet. He is at the clinic now, but I have to find him something soon.


----------



## Emmasian

Oh poor little lad, look at his eyes. Is it cat flu?

Sorry about your finger. Do keep an eye on it for infection and soak it in antiseptic.


----------



## SbanR

Poor little baby, that eye looks really sore.
You'll need ABs for that bite!


----------



## slartibartfast

It is cat flu, that eye is so bad he probably will lose it.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 404851
> View attachment 404852
> 
> Please keep everything crossed for that baby!
> Catched him yesterday in old brick outhouse. At first he was so scared, he tried to climb the wall to run away from me, when I grabbed him he bit my finger, it was like putting it in a meat grinder. But I didn't let go and a moment later he cuddled with me, he was cuddling all the way to the vet. He is at the clinic now, but I have to find him something soon.


Oh poor little mite! Let us know how his eye is? It's so sad. 
12 cats were found down a building excavation area here and couldn't get out! Yesterday people turned up with long ladders to get them out! It was too late for some of them. Breaks my heart. My vet is treating most of the worst cases. She's just a saint.
Look after that bite hun. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> It is cat flu, that eye is so bad he probably will lose it.


Poor little sweetheart!! glad you found him, hopefully in time to save his eye and treat his cat flu. I dread to think what would have happened to him if you weren't around!! Make sure you look after that bite too. x

@Soozi that's horrible!! and very sad. but glad they managed to save a few at least! thank goodness for your vets help.


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> Poor little sweetheart!! glad you found him, hopefully in time to save his eye and treat his cat flu. I dread to think what would have happened to him if you weren't around!! Make sure you look after that bite too. x
> 
> @Soozi that's horrible!! and very sad. but glad they managed to save a few at least! thank goodness for your vets help.


We have a few vets that have joined the team to help the charity! My Vet was one of the first now there are a few! There's no animal welfare here so it's all voluntary work.
This new vet that's joined the team won't have any problems getting new patients! Lol! 















❤


----------



## Trixie1

Lol! I should think they’d be queuing up to see him! Great news that they have more support there now, it always bothers me when I go on holiday the amount of strays that quite clearly need help so good to hear


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm falling in love again... I wish I could have him.


----------



## slartibartfast

slartibartfast said:


> I'm falling in love again... I wish I could have him.


I'm talking about the kitten!


----------



## slartibartfast

At the vets


----------



## slartibartfast

He weights only 0,5kg. Such a tiny and fragile baby, maybe 6 weeks old.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> He weights only 0,5kg. Such a tiny and fragile baby, maybe 6 weeks old.


What did the vet say about his eye hun? Can it be saved. He's so beautiful. Thank you for saving another little soul in need. ❤xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> What did the vet say about his eye hun? Can it be saved. He's so beautiful. Thank you for saving another little soul in need. ❤xxx


There is a chance for keeping the eye!


----------



## slartibartfast

Update from the vets:
He is eating like crazy! Hope he will gain some weight and grow into a beautiful and healthy cat!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> There is a chance for keeping the eye!


Everything crossed for him! But even if they can't save his eye it won't make him any less beautiful xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Everything crossed for him! But even if they can't doesn't make him any less beautiful xxx


He is purrfect beauty, that black nose and those pink footsies!


----------



## Trixie1

He’s adorable! Keeping everything crossed for a speedy recovery for this little one. x


----------



## slartibartfast

He's eating and playing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @slartibartfast he's delicious. Paws well and truly crossed at this end for him to recover quickly.

@Soozi a handsome vet with pockets full of kittens! What's not to love  You're right that he will have no shortage of patients. He look very open and friendly too, which is the most important thing.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @slartibartfast he's delicious. Paws well and truly crossed at this end for him to recover quickly.
> 
> @Soozi a handsome vet with pockets full of kittens! What's not to love  You're right that he will have no shortage of patients. He look very open and friendly too, which is the most important thing.


Lol! Apparently he's as nice as he looks! ❤


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor baby  get well soon, little tabby xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Get well soon poor baby.


----------



## slartibartfast

He's getting better and better!!!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> He's getting better and better!!!


Is his eye improving do you think hun? xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Is his eye improving do you think hun? xxx


Yes!!! He will keep that eye!!!


----------



## Trixie1

That’s great news SBF So pleased that this little one is doing so well and his eye will be Ok too. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello my lovely CatChat friends, I am a little late this month (sorry) due to being away but will now think about the order for @slartibartfast  I will send you a message shortly if you've asked me to - and we have several Standing Orders now which is brilliant - so there will be always be an order which I love.

As always, new folk are welcome to join in the warm and fuzzy feeling that you get from helping the homeless kitties. Also as always, if you want to see my records, you are more than welcome to.

I hope to do the order at the end of the weekend, or beginning of next week, so if you want to join us, please do


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello my lovely CatChat friends, I am a little late this month (sorry) due to being away but will now think about the order for @slartibartfast  I will send you a message shortly if you've asked me to - and we have several Standing Orders now which is brilliant - so there will be always be an order which I love.
> 
> As always, new folk are welcome to join in the warm and fuzzy feeling that you get from helping the homeless kitties. Also as always, if you want to see my records, you are more than welcome to.
> 
> I hope to do the order at the end of the weekend, or beginning of next week, so if you want to join us, please do


Trust you 200% hun! And thank you so much again for organising and ordering for everyone. ❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs F, as alwaysx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks so much for organizing and doing a great job Mrs F


----------



## slartibartfast

Little Grześ may have a normal eye after treatment!!! He's feeling great!!!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Little Grześ may have a normal eye after treatment!!! He's feeling great!!!


Brilliant news!! So pleased x


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Little Grześ may have a normal eye after treatment!!! He's feeling great!!!


That is just fantastic news! Thanks Hun! Yay ! 
❤xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Today is Children's Day in Poland, I'm going to visit Grześ in the hospital, made him a little smelly duckie, hope he will love it.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Today is Children's Day in Poland, I'm going to visit Grześ in the hospital, made him a little smelly duckie, hope he will love it.


Give him kisses from me! Any idea when he might come home? xxx


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Today is Children's Day in Poland, I'm going to visit Grześ in the hospital, made him a little smelly duckie, hope he will love it.


Give him a hug and kisses from me too! His first ever smelly toy!! I'm sure he'll love his new little friend!x


----------



## slartibartfast

He recognized me!!!
His eye looks almost normal, he is a purrfect beauty, playing with stinky duckie. 
Soon he will be ready for adoption.


----------



## slartibartfast

Chicken thighs on offer at Lidl today, to get them I had to be there at 7:00AM. Potter wasn't amused, he was using me as his pillow and he wanted to sleep!


----------



## oliviarussian

slartibartfast said:


> Chicken thighs on offer at Lidl today, to get them I had to be there at 7:00AM. Potter wasn't amused, he was using me as his pillow and he wanted to sleep!


That's proper dedication


----------



## slartibartfast

oliviarussian said:


> That's proper dedication


Those chickens were 50% off!!! No way I could miss such a bargain for homeless kitties.


----------



## Tawny75

Soozi said:


> Trust you 200% hun! And thank you so much again for organising and ordering for everyone. ❤xxx


 What she says!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello my lovely Cat Chat pals 

So, finally I am here with the order. It's a slightly smaller order this month, so I have chosen not to order the dry food this time, as I think the MACs is so important  I do hope that is OK @slartibartfast.

Enormous thanks go to (in no particular order) @Trixie1 @Quartermass @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @Saffy Cat @GingerNinja @Paddypaws @Forester @NFC slave - you are all amazing and can now be feeling the warm and fuzzy feeling that comes from helping Slarti with the homeless kitties.

I have ordered the following:
36 x 800g MACs kitten
24 x 800g MACs adult
24 x 400g Whiskas
12 x 200g Feringa kitten - for Lilandra
3 x Cosma Snackies tubes for The Overlords

As always, I have my records and if you want to view them, they are here. I will send the emails on once I get them @slartibartfast.

Good work on the bargain chicken too! These kitties are so well looked after. I love it. Thank you for caring for them so well, you're just brilliant.

Lots of love and thanks from Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Mrs F I missed out I am so sorry. 

I am in for the next one though so please remind me xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks again Mrs F getting the orders sent off.


----------



## slartibartfast

It arrived in the morning!

As always the Overlords demanded their treats. We do not negotiate with furry terrorists, we give them what they want, whenever they want and as much as they want...

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Update on little Grześ:

He went to his forever home today!!! He has his own slave and a new brother to play with.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Update on little Grześ:
> 
> He went to his forever home today!!! He has his own slave and a new brother to play with.


So good news! Lucky little Grześ, enjoy your new life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Already? Wow, that’s amazing. Happy new home, little one.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Brilliant news for Grzes


----------



## huckybuck

That is wonderful news - what a beauty!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello my lovely Cat Chat pals
> 
> So, finally I am here with the order. It's a slightly smaller order this month, so I have chosen not to order the dry food this time, as I think the MACs is so important  I do hope that is OK @slartibartfast.
> 
> Enormous thanks go to (in no particular order) @Trixie1 @Quartermass @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @Saffy Cat @GingerNinja @Paddypaws @Forester @NFC slave - you are all amazing and can now be feeling the warm and fuzzy feeling that comes from helping Slarti with the homeless kitties.
> 
> I have ordered the following:
> 36 x 800g MACs kitten
> 24 x 800g MACs adult
> 24 x 400g Whiskas
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten - for Lilandra
> 3 x Cosma Snackies tubes for The Overlords
> 
> As always, I have my records and if you want to view them, they are here. I will send the emails on once I get them @slartibartfast.
> 
> Good work on the bargain chicken too! These kitties are so well looked after. I love it. Thank you for caring for them so well, you're just brilliant.
> 
> Lots of love and thanks from Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


Oh No I didn't get my email! I'm in for next one too! Just need a dig in the ribs hun! Thanks Hun for getting parcel out! ❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

Fantastic news I’m sure he will be very happy in his new home! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi and @huckybuck - I will send you a reminder next month. The thing is, I don't want to annoy people so I don't want to message everyone always, unless people have asked. If you are happy for a monthly reminder then I shall send you a message  I don't want to be too annoying!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Soozi and @huckybuck - I will send you a reminder next month. The thing is, I don't want to annoy people so I don't want to message everyone always, unless people have asked. If you are happy for a monthly reminder then I shall send you a message  I don't want to be too annoying!


Oh please hun send me a reminder! Only if it's no trouble! Add huckybuck to mine and BC! xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Soozi and @huckybuck - I will send you a reminder next month. The thing is, I don't want to annoy people so I don't want to message everyone always, unless people have asked. If you are happy for a monthly reminder then I shall send you a message  I don't want to be too annoying!


I'd like to be reminded, too, please!


----------



## slartibartfast

First picture from his new home


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 406338
> 
> First picture from his new home


What a absolute darling! So happy for him. ❤


----------



## Soozi

@Mrs Funkin i don't know how many of us you can put on one PM but I would do as many as you can on one reminder. It will save you time. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @slartibartfast just look at him! What a little darling  it makes me so happy (and makes me want to kiss him all over!).

@ChaosCat thank you so much, I will indeed add you to the reminders list.

@Soozi it can only be three people (me included), it would be much easier if I could put ten people in one message. It's only a copy & paste job though, so no bother.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 406338
> 
> First picture from his new home


Oh my word!! He's looking great! So glad he's now safe, healthy and happy! that's wonderful news SBF x


----------



## slartibartfast

I miss him already. But I'm really happy for him, he deserves the best.


----------



## slartibartfast

New kittens!!!
3 tiny beauties showed yesterday, I'm in love, I'm in fear, I want them all, I want to find them homes, I love them, I love them, I love them!!! 
I'm kitten high again, those babies are soooooooooo kittenlicious!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

It's kitten season, everyone with indoor unspayed girl just throw away 'their problem'. At least they didn't kill them...


----------



## Treaclesmum

I know just how you feel, I too have a homeless nightmare here in England so close to London, a local feral colony is growing just up the road...


----------



## slartibartfast

Grzesio's mum and his sibling


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch (or Warlock, I'm not sure yet)


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties from that building I'm entering illegally every day.
I was a minute late with their food, they gave me the Look of Doom.


----------



## slartibartfast

For those in need of kitten fix:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/homeless-kittens-picture-overload.516213/


----------



## slartibartfast

Dinner is served!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have no idea how to rotate pictures, I'm hopeless with computers.


----------



## slartibartfast

Almost catched that psycho, the one demolishing kitties bowls and feeding site. I was chasing him up the street, bastard was running fast. Next time...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness Slarti, do be careful! Please don't put yourself at risk, the cats need you in one piece.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness Slarti, do be careful! Please don't put yourself at risk, the cats need you in one piece.


He would be the one ending in pieces. I have no mercy for cat abusers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me neither but please please be careful, Slarti, please.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me neither but please please be careful, Slarti, please.


He is a threat to the kittens, it's my duty to protect them at any cost.


----------



## Trixie1

Hopefully you’ve done enough to scare him off for good!! Please be very careful SBF should he show up again.


----------



## slartibartfast

I would die for those cats. 
And I may be a hopeless case in life, social outcast, having problems with most things. But in case of such confrontation I'm actually a big bad wolf. Or Kitty Werewolf!


----------



## Trixie1

We certainly don’t think your a hopeless case! Your wonderful with the biggest heart on the planet! We worry that you may get hurt! Who knows what he’s capable of. Hopefully he won’t be back anytime soon. Stay safe over there SBF x


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> We certainly don't think your a hopeless case! Your wonderful with the biggest heart on the planet! We worry that you may get hurt! Who knows what he's capable of. Hopefully he won't be back anytime soon. Stay safe over there SBF x


I hope he won't be back, because I know what I'm capable of, when it comes to protecting the ones I love.


----------



## Summercat

@slartibartfast 
Of course you don't want him bothering the cats and the feeding items, but if the person you are chasing harms you, who will take care of the kitties if you are injured or worse.
I agree be cautious.
Is it a young person messing about or an older person? If young maybe you can see where he lives and speak to his parents, grandparents.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @slartibartfast
> Of course you don't want him bothering the cats and the feeding items, but if the person you are chasing harms you, who will take care of the kitties if you are injured or worse.
> I agree be cautious.
> Is it a young person messing about or an older person? If young maybe you can see where he lives and speak to his parents, grandparents.


Second that totally and completely! If you don't regard your own safety please keep in mind that the cats' safety depends on you.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's an adult drunk.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> It's an adult drunk.


Hopefully he won't be back anytime soon SBF and really hope he now stops bothering you and the kitties!


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Hopefully he won't be back anytime soon SBF and really hope he now stops bothering you and the kitties!


He didn't show for two days. Well, after all I was chasing him with steel baton and a kubotan, doing my best impersonation of a psychotic killer on a rampage.


----------



## slartibartfast

I will upload some kittenlicious pictures tomorrow.
Those kittens are amazing! I've introduced them to the joys of raw meat, there was whole duck on offer at Lidl, babies got the juiciest pieces. They ran at me screaming with their sweet little faces, demanding feeding.


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitten pictures!!!!:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-kittens.516672/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, lovely Cat Chatters, 

Another month has ticked on by and here I am again. You probably all know the score by now but if not please ask  I will aim to do an order by the middle of the week, Slarti. I think probably aiming to place it on Wednesday evening. I’ll send reminders to those that have asked for them a bit later, when I’m near my notebook. 

If you want to join in, you are very welcome to - again, please just send me a message. Enjoy the warm and fluffy feeling you get from helping Slarti with the little cuties that she is caring for currently. They are totally beautiful and she helps them with more than just the food we send, though I know that helps a lot. 

As usual, I will post with the order details and the thank you list once it’s placed. Also, as ever, if you want to see the records, I have them so please ask. 

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning, lovely Cat Chatters,
> 
> Another month has ticked on by and here I am again. You probably all know the score by now but if not please ask  I will aim to do an order by the middle of the week, Slarti. I think probably aiming to place it on Wednesday evening. I'll send reminders to those that have asked for them a bit later, when I'm near my notebook.
> 
> If you want to join in, you are very welcome to - again, please just send me a message. Enjoy the warm and fluffy feeling you get from helping Slarti with the little cuties that she is caring for currently. They are totally beautiful and she helps them with more than just the food we send, though I know that helps a lot.
> 
> As usual, I will post with the order details and the thank you list once it's placed. Also, as ever, if you want to see the records, I have them so please ask.
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


I've just done mine as I'm having senior moments just recently! Lol! XXX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi - safely received  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I have seen this one lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, thanks HB, safely received x


----------



## slartibartfast

I had a close encounter of the third kind, or even fourth, with this psycho yesterday. When I came with food he was demolishing feeding site. I did my best at being my worst, he was the one running away bleeding. Hope he won't be back for a long time.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> I had a close encounter of the third kind, or even fourth, with this psycho yesterday. When I came with food he was demolishing feeding site. I did my best at being my worst, he was the one running away bleeding. Hope he won't be back for a long time.


Can't like that... what a horrible person that is.
I'm glad you weren't hurt, but please take care!
Fingers crossed you managed to scare him away forever.


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> Can't like that... what a horrible person that is.
> I'm glad you weren't hurt, but please take care!
> Fingers crossed you managed to scare him away forever.


Once upon a time I was training thai boxing, I still have the iron fist.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Once upon a time I was training thai boxing, I still have the iron fist.


Please be very careful hun! I worry about these scum bags carrying knives.


----------



## Trixie1

Please be very careful SBF, I worry that he could have a weapon next time too if he does return! Hopefully he won't!! Can you have a conversation with this person, find out what the problem is!!? Now I know you just can't speak to some people!! Is it worth a try?


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Please be very careful SBF, I worry that he could have a weapon next time too if he does return! Hopefully he won't!! Can you have a conversation with this person, find out what the problem is!!? Now I know you just can't speak to some people!! Is it worth a try?


No worth trying, booze has eaten his brain a long time ago.


----------



## Trixie1

Just be careful x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m seconding the “please be careful” sentiments. I know you feel you have no choice but please don’t get hurt and don’t get arrested. What would the kits do without you?


----------



## slartibartfast

Looks like I'm a notorious criminal! First beating psychos on the street, now breaking and entering.
There was kitten crying desperately in an abandoned warehouse, a complete ruin. There was chain at the door, it had to be cut. Then there was a door, I had some inner Jessica Jones moment, just grabbed it, pull and throw away, that kitty cry was so loud and sad. 
I found the kitten, one of mine, at the bottom of steel barrel, poor baby was stuck. I grabbed him, was bitten a little, but now baby is safe with his mom.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mera's eye looks beautiful, I think I'm bonding with Raven, that kitten rescued yesterday was watching me today, safe at his mother's side. 
Kittens everywhere, all I can think about are kittens, I'm kitten high!


----------



## slartibartfast

I wish I could have 7 cats.








She's the sweetest girl.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> I wish I could have 7 cats.
> View attachment 409103
> 
> She's the sweetest girl.


She's beautiful, what a little sweetheart!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon everyone, from the sunshine blessed seaside 

I have just placed the order (sorry @slartibartfast I wanted to do it last night but the days have been running away with me!) and want to say a HUGE thank you to our contributors this month. What makes it even more special is that people who sadly aren't around much still join in, as they know that Slarti does such amazing work. In no particular order, these people should get their warm and fuzzy feeling for being so kind and a virtual kiss from Oscar Woo as a thank you. So thanks to @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Quartermass @Trixie1 @NFC slave @QOTN @Jannor @GingerNinja @Soozi @chillminx @ChaosCat @huckybuck

I have ordered the following (I know sometimes the orders look a bit odd, with a few 400g tins, it's just to get the money right):

24 x 800g adult MACs
36 x 800g kitten MACs
6 x 400g kitten MACs
24 x 400g Whiskas
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
10kg Smilla dry
Feringa kitten milky treats (as the little ones are coming for lots of love with Slarti!)
Cosmas Snackies for SBF's Overlords

As always, all is written down and if anyone wants to see the records, please ask. I asked Oscar for help but he's otherwise occupied 










Thanks so much again,

Lots of love, Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks once again for organizing this @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for always joining in @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Soozi

Big thanks from me too Mrs F! ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No need @Soozi thanks for being part of it.


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs F as always x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @Trixie1 for helping every month


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks Mrs F xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Welcome HB, thank you for contributing  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I've volunteered as a tribute, representing District Homeless Cats, for Hunger Games! 
Yes, another special offer at Lidl, whole chicken for half price. If chicken grabbing was an Olympic sport I would be drowning in gold.


----------



## slartibartfast

Parcels arrived, awesome as always, so much good food for the kitties, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Parcels arrived, awesome as always, so much good food for the kitties, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gosh!! That was quick!! the delivery services over there are brilliant! Thank You SBF for taking care of the kitties so well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is super speedy, being mainland Europe. I love it  

So glad your parcels have arrived, including boxes for Arthur! xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> It is super speedy, being mainland Europe. I love it
> 
> So glad your parcels have arrived, including boxes for Arthur! xx


One box for Arthur, two for homeless kitties! Those babies like to play too.


----------



## slartibartfast

Grzesio sends purrs from his forever home!


----------



## GingerNinja

He is lovely :Kiss I hope that he will settle in well xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at him, such a handsome little chap. Happy Forever Home, G


----------



## Trixie1

He’s adorable! So pleased for him


----------



## slartibartfast

Seeing him so happy was the best thing today. At least he is happy, loved, safe, I've didn't failed him.

I've lost one of the new kittens(will upload pictures later, new family moved in), the most amazing girl, Grace D'Argento. She was acting strange, I've suspected FIP, she was just too calm. I was going to take her to a hospital but today morning I've found her already cold. 
Gracie is buried next to Darla and Riddick, as my daughter. She was supposed to be my new daughter, I've falled in love with her so much.
Life sucks like Dracula on steroids.


----------



## Soozi

Awww I’m so sorry Hun! Just think of all the many lives you’ve saved there sadly will always be a tragic loss. Thinking of you all! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

So sorry SBF run free little Gracie Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor little girl!


----------



## SbanR

So sorry SBF. R.I.P. Gracie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti, I'm sorry to read this. Run free, Grace.


----------



## slartibartfast

New baby on board!!!
The girl coming to my garden for food brought the most beautiful kitten yesterday. I hope they will move in for good and will stay forever, at least till the time I find them a home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Two more kittens visited my garden! One black, the other black with some white.


----------



## slartibartfast

Breaking and entering abandoned property again, this time to save two pigeons from killing themselves. 
Beating the crap out of psycho threatening cats, saving kitty from a barrel, saving birds, I'm turning into some kind of vigilante, low-budget Green Arrow. I'm thinking about calling myself the Black Ar$e! Instead of 'You've failed this city" it would be "You're a pain in the ar$e".
So many kittens, I must be going crazy...


----------



## slartibartfast

Overload of homeless kitties pictures, lots of babies!!!
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/homeless-kitties-another-picture-overload.517693/


----------



## slartibartfast

That family in my garden is just too sweet, at 5:00AM I was hiding in the grass, watching them eat their breakfast and play. Yes, food has to be served at any hour they want.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening, you lovely lot. So now it's cooled a little, Oscar has asked me to post this message.

As usual, I shall be doing an order for @slartibartfast - probably on Tuesday I think as I am away until Monday evening. If you want to join in the fun and do a good turn and you've not joined in before, please drop me a message. If you've done it before and want to join in again - wonderful  If you're fed up with me and don't want to join in, that's no problem either. There is no pressure at all. A few people have asked for reminder messages, but I shan't do them until Saturday probably as I am a bit of a busy bee the next few days.
Any amount is welcome, please don't think you need to contribute heaps of money, all the donations add up to really help Slarti in her work with the homeless kitties.

Thanks  Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for Mera and Lobo, they are at hospital with very high fever, it may be cat flu or something worse. I'm worried sick, I love those babies so much.


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear this SBF. Sending CC vibes their way!


----------



## ChaosCat

Fingers crossed for those two!


----------



## Trixie1

Sending tonnes of healing vibes for a speedy recovery, keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Soozi

Oh No. everything crossed for them hun. Stay strong and positive. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

It's cat flu, not panleukopenia!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed, just in case, there may be a chance for foster home!


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed, just in case, there may be a chance for foster home!


Everything crossed for sure! Hope they do get a lovely home.


----------



## SbanR

Everything crossed SBF!


----------



## huckybuck

All done Mrs F and thank you as always xxx


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> It's cat flu, not panleukopenia!!!


Glad they're being treated, keeping everything crossed for a wonderful foster home x


----------



## slartibartfast

Lobo is getting a little better but Mera is very weak. I saw them today while delivering Lilandra and one other girl, Zakapior, for spaying.
Lots of vibes needed!
I'm so scared for Mera.


----------



## huckybuck

Sending positive thoughts to your babies SBF xx


----------



## Trixie1

Come on Mera, sending tonnes and tonnes of positive healing vibes your way. x


----------



## Soozi

More vibes from me! You can do it Mera! ❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on baby Mera, be strong and fight. Hope Mera is improving Slarti. 

(As an aside, the delivery will be being sent next week, at SBF's request, so I shall update at the weekend with the order and thank you's)


----------



## slartibartfast

Mera is still very weak, visited her today and it broke my heart.

Lilandra and Zakapior are feeling well after their spaying.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Mera, keep fighting little one. Glad the spayings have gone well. Lilandra, your special Feringa will be on the way next week


----------



## Soozi

Any news on Mera yet? xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mera died, my heart is in pieces.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Mera died, my heart is in pieces.


So sorry for her death! You did all you could for her and she died at least in comfort and well cared for.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @slartibartfast  I'm so sorry. Poor little Mera. Run free, baby, with no pain xx


----------



## oliviarussian

So very sorry, sleep tight little one x


----------



## Trixie1

So sorry SBF you did your very, very best for her as you always do, run free Little Mera x


----------



## slartibartfast

I visited her yesterday, she was very weak but she purred, meowed and headbutted me, I think she was saying goodbye.
Can't stop crying.


----------



## slartibartfast

I saw Lobo today, while delivering another girl for spaying (please, send some vibes for lady Freya), he was demanding love and attention so much, I wish I could take him home.


----------



## Soozi

Oh No. I am so sorry another angel gone to heaven. Big hug SBF! ❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> I visited her yesterday, she was very weak but she purred, meowed and headbutted me, I think she was saying goodbye.
> Can't stop crying.


It hurts so much I'm so sad hun. xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so sorry that another beautiful kitten has become an angel, you do so much for these babies xx


----------



## SbanR

So very sorry at this sad news SBF. 
PF vibes on its way to Lady Freya.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everybody so far who has joined in  I just thought I'd pop another little message in case anyone thought they'd missed their chance to get the warm and fluffy feeling from helping out, as Slarti has asked for the order slightly later this month i.e. actually in the month it's due! I think moving forwards I will do the message right at the end of the month, so the order goes in the early days of that month, as it makes it easier for me logistically as a few of the S/Os are 2nd/3rd of the month, I trust that will be okay with you all. I'll as usual update the thread when I've done the order.

@slartibartfast I hope you are feeling a little less tearful today.


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed, this time for little Elvira. Girl is 6 weeks old, very small and fragile, without mom or siblings, she came alone to eat with big cats. Today I was going to take to foster home but instead we landed in hospital. She is just too calm, it's not normal for kitten her age. She is staying for observation and treatment, hope it won't end in tears this time. 
She's the sweetest, tiniest baby I've ever seen. I'm worried sick.

Lobo is better every day, he will leave the hospital this Sunday, there's foster home waiting for him.

Lilandra, Zakapior and Freya are doing well, recovering after surgery. I still have a few girls to spay.

Once again I'm home late, the Overlords had to wait few hours for their dinner. And it's a tuna birthday cake, Potter is 10 today. 
He is such a great boy with big heart, he understands I have to help those less fortunate than he and his siblings, even on his birthday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Happy Happy Birthday, Potter! How lucky you are to have such a caring Slave, attending to all your needs and the needs of the homeless kitties too. Tuna birthday cake sounds pretty awesome, it will be worth the wait  

Glad the girls are doing well after their operations. Thank goodness you are able to get help with getting that done, it will make the world of difference eventually. Hurrah for Lobo too. Baby Elvira, our paws are well and truly crossed here. Positive thoughts on their way to you.


----------



## slartibartfast

Elvira is feeling better!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Sto lat Potter!!!
Best wishes for all your babies!!!

Tonnes of positive vibes Cat Jedi !

If I come to Warsaw...


----------



## slartibartfast

cheekyscrip said:


> If I come to Warsaw...


You may come back with one of my homeless kitties, they are irresistible!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Elvira is feeling better!!!


That's great news Happy 10th Birthday Potter! Hope your enjoying your tuna cake x


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awesome! So glad to hear Elvira is improving. Happy birthday Potter


----------



## huckybuck

So glad Elvira is doing well, Lobo too. 

But very sad for your loss.



Happy belated birthday gorgeous Potter - he is one amazing boy who started all this!! 

10!!!!!! Where does the time go?


----------



## slartibartfast

Elvira isn't sick at all! She was just malnourished and little dehydrated, poor little orphan, she must have been starving before findind the feeding place. But she was smart enough to ask for help, I'm so happy I was there in time.
At Sunday she is going to a foster home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Both kids are in foster homes. Lobo has a new friend, little Imbirek.
Elvira's foster mum is a vet, so she has the best possible care. She is still very weak and malnourished.


----------



## Soozi

Good news hun! So pleased Elvira is still fighting her way back to health! She’s with the best possible choice of foster!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Both kids are in foster homes. Lobo has a new friend, little Imbirek.
> Elvira's foster mum is a vet, so she has the best possible care. She is still very weak and malnourished.


Oh! I'm so glad that Elvira is in the best possible hands with her new foster mum, great news SBFx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely friends,

I've just had the chance to place the order for August (as per the above messages, SBF asked me to delay it slightly) and the following people should be feeling all happy that the kitties will be fed as a result of their kindness:

@Forester @QOTN @NFC slave @Jannor @Soozi @GingerNinja @ChaosCat @huckybuck @SbanR @Quartermass @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @LJC675

Obviously the biggest thanks goes to the awesome @slartibartfast who is on the ground, doing the work. Thank goodness the kitties have her to look out for them. Just as an aside, don't forget if you pay by PayPal, you can choose the Friends and Family option, then there is no PayPal charge.

We got slightly less in our order than usual - and for some reason our usual Whiskas was not able to be ordered, so there is more MACs. I blame the thought of Brexit as the exchange rate is slightly worse and the prices have gone up a little. Anyway, here's the detail (as usual Slarti I will send you the emails when they come to me and also as usual if anyone wants to see the records, they are most welcome to ask me) of what I've ordered:

MACs adult 24 x 800g mixed flavours
MACs kitten 42 x 800g 
Feringa kitten 12 x 200g for Lilandra (to help her recover from the spaying)
10kg Smilla dry 
Cosma Snackies x 3 tubes for Slarti's Overlords 

Hopefully that will keep you going for a while, Slarti.

Much love from Mrs F and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs Fx


----------



## slartibartfast

Elvira needs those amazing PF vibes, she is still very weak!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Come on Elvira, please get well soon!! x


----------



## Trixie1

Sending tonnes of positive healing vibes Come on Elvira sweetheart, get well very soon. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Elvira, sending lots of positive thoughts to you, come on little lady xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Lobo is having fun with his new friend Imbirek, Elvira is still fighting.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Lobo is having fun with his new friend Imbirek, Elvira is still fighting.


Is Elvira improving hun?


----------



## Trixie1

Topping up the healing vibes for little Elvira, come on little one get well very soon x


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Is Elvira improving hun?


She is still very weak, but at least she's not getting worse.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> She is still very weak, but at least she's not getting worse.


Keeping everything crossed that with your love she will get stronger. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Elvira


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor baby


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awww she is so tiny! 

It's good to see her tucking into a big bowl of food, I hope she was able to finish it. How is she today?


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Elvira
> View attachment 412519
> View attachment 412520
> View attachment 412521
> View attachment 412522
> View attachment 412523
> View attachment 412524
> View attachment 412525
> View attachment 412526
> View attachment 412527


Bless little Elvira! Come on sweetheart! I'm glad to see she's eating. Is there anything else wrong apart from her being very weak? I pray for her and send healing vibes. xxx❤


----------



## Willow_Warren

I haven’t caught up on all this thread but what a poor little kitten. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed her.

Hannah


----------



## slartibartfast

She is extremely weak and malnourished, I found her nearly starved to death.


----------



## slartibartfast

Two parcels arrived today, third will come tomorrow. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polly G

Elvira is gorgeous! Keep getting stronger sweetie we are all fighting for you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Elvira died tonight. She was too weak, too fragile. Can't stop crying.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh I’m so sorry! You did all hou could for her and she died well cared for. That’s not much of a consolation but it helps.


----------



## Trixie1

So very sorry SBF to hear this sad news run free sweetheart xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, poor baby Elvira. Better she has died knowing care and love though, than just on the streets alone. You did all you could for her. Thinking of you.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry to hear this, may she now by running care free


----------



## SbanR

So sorry SBF. You did all you could.
RIP Elvira


----------



## Treaclesmum

So, so sorry xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Oh hun! I don’t know what to say I prayed for her recovery too. I’m so sorry lovely. RIP sweet Elvira in your short life you were loved so much. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Third parcel arrived safely, thank you so much for all that amazing food!!!

Still thinking about Elvira, she was so special, I was dreaming about her being my daughter,


----------



## slartibartfast

By the way, is anyone from or near S****horpe? Riddick's sister, Pchełka, just moved in there with her big sister Lusia and their mom, Andżelika. So if you see a gorgeous black little lady there, or a calico one, say hello and give them a big kiss from their auntie!


----------



## slartibartfast

Aneela Kin Rit and Yalena 'Dutch' Yardeen say 'hello, aunties!'
My beautiful parking lot girls, it is dark when I'm feeding them, so I don't have any pictures. Girls are gorgeous and friendly, they came when the new season of Killjoys started, I'm a big fan, hence the names.
They love their Mac!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a foster home for Raven!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for tomorrow, I'm catching another girl for spaying!


----------



## slartibartfast

I will spay them all or die trying!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed for tomorrow, I'm catching another girl for spaying!


All the best for tomorrow hun! I don't think you will have any trouble! xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Update on Lobo:
He is very happy, he has a new brother, his new love, little Imbirek.


----------



## slartibartfast

My sweet beautiful girl Raven is a boy!!!

He is catched and safe, tomorrow he will join his brother Lobo and Imbirek.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> My sweet beautiful girl Raven is a boy!!!
> 
> He is catched and safe, tomorrow he will join his brother Lobo and Imbirek.


Wonderful news! Well done slarti! Photos please?!!!!! xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> Wonderful news! Well done slarti! Photos please?!!!!! xxx


I will post every single picture!!!

For now, look at his girly face...








He is stunning and so sweet, he purrs at touch, he reminds me of my Riddick.

Have a wonderful life, spoiled rotten by devoted slaved, my beautiful Mr Raven!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mr Raven is safe, his mother, Atlanna, is at the vets for spaying, I still need to catch Arella for spaying and Crazy Jane for treatment.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Mr Raven is safe, his mother, Atlanna, is at the vets for spaying, I still need to catch Arella for spaying and Crazy Jane for treatment.


Why is she Crazy Jane SBF?


----------



## Soozi

What an adorable boy!!! ❤xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Why is she Crazy Jane SBF?


All of them have names from DC Comics, Jane is from Doom Patrol


----------



## slartibartfast

I've catched Arella!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The Overlords were really surprised to see me at home at normal hour. "No catching? No cats more important than us? We can't believe it!"


----------



## Soozi

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Today, while feeding the kitties, I've discovered the hard way that I'm allergic to wasps.


----------



## Trixie1

O


slartibartfast said:


> Today, while feeding the kitties, I've discovered the hard way that I'm allergic to wasps.


Oh no! pesky things!! Are you ok?


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> O
> 
> Oh no! pesky things!! Are you ok?


I had a few hard hours, now it's almost back to normal.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> I had a few hard hours, now it's almost back to normal.


Glad to hear it's getting back to normal, take care xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness, SBF, do take care. I got stung three times nine days ago and had to have antibiotics. I hope you are feeling better now xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm watching 'Crank', that movie with Jason Statham, for educational purposes. I don't have medical insurance, there's no way I can get those epinephrine shots I need in case to survive multiple bites, looks like I have to go total psycho, maybe beating the seven shades from all cat haters in Warsaw next time.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arella is back from spaying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Cat Chatters,

So sorry for not posting until now, we’ve had a bereavement and you know how that is. 

Anyway, the time is here for the food order for Slarti’s homeless kitties. As usual, there is no pressure to join in but it is greatly appreciated and you will get that warm and fuzzy feeling  if you are sending by PayPal, don’t forget you can use the “friends and family” option so PayPal don’t charge anything. 

If you’ve not joined in before, drop me a message and I can let you know what to do. I will plan to do the order on Wednesday next week I think (4th September). I’ll send reminders after the weekend to those that have asked for them if you’ve not already seen this message.

Any questions, just shout  

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning Cat Chatters,
> 
> So sorry for not posting until now, we've had a bereavement and you know how that is.
> 
> Anyway, the time is here for the food order for Slarti's homeless kitties. As usual, there is no pressure to join in but it is greatly appreciated and you will get that warm and fuzzy feeling  if you are sending by PayPal, don't forget you can use the "friends and family" option so PayPal don't charge anything.
> 
> If you've not joined in before, drop me a message and I can let you know what to do. I will plan to do the order on Wednesday next week I think (4th September). I'll send reminders after the weekend to those that have asked for them if you've not already seen this message.
> 
> Any questions, just shout
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


No need to remind me will do it today hun. xxx Thanks so much again for organising.
Condolences for your loss hun. ❤xxx
Edit.... Done. X


----------



## slartibartfast

I thought I'll be home at normal hour today...

I found a kitten, little girl maybe 5 weeks old, abandoned by her mother, screaming for help at top of her lungs, so sweet and beautiful. She is safe at the vets now.


----------



## slartibartfast

The most amazing thing happened!
There was a girl recovering from spaying, she heard that baby cry and took her in as her own daughter.


----------



## slartibartfast

Raven says hello from his foster home!


----------



## slartibartfast

More incredible news:
That nice couple, that wanted to adopt a kitten, showed today. They took two kittens, it was love at first sight!


----------



## slartibartfast

That little girl rescued yesterday, she is soooooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The moment I've found her:


----------



## slartibartfast

With her new mom:


----------



## ChaosCat

She looks so wide awake and curious in your hand! Glad she found a new mom to raise her.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 415146


That's so beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh how gorgeous  Well done Slarti.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 415146


That is just so beautiful! Gorgeous mummy! ❤xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

It is amazing, that gorgeous lady so full of love, taking poor babygirl, unwanted by her own mother, and treating her as beloved daughter.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

My beautiful Zakapior, she is very friendly and loving, on last picture with her kid


----------



## slartibartfast

Aneela and Yala


----------



## slartibartfast

Lilandra Neramani


----------



## slartibartfast

Zakapior was spayed recently, she won't have any more kids. So is Lilandra.


----------



## slartibartfast

Remember little Grześ, kitten with flu and really bad eye?
He is a very happy kitten now!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Remember little Grześ, kitten with flu and really bad eye?
> He is a very happy kitten now!
> View attachment 415401
> View attachment 415402


That's great news SBF he looks so happy and healthy now x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for all your great work @slartibartfast


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

Here I am with the details of the order for this month  Thanks in no particular order go this month to: @SbanR @Quartermass @Tawny75 @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @QOTN @Loren95 @NFC slave @Soozi @chillminx @ChaosCat @immum and @huckybuck - you are all FABULOUS and deserve to feel all warm and fuzzy as thanks to your generosity, @slartibartfast is able to continue to do her amazing work helping out these homeless kitties.

I have ordered the following things (exchange rate was slightly more in my favour this time!). I know sometimes it looks random in terms of what I order, I just try to get the totals about right (including my own contribution):

MACs kitten 36 x 800g
MACs adult 24 x 800g 
Feringa kitten 12x 200g for Lilandra (beautiful photo of Lilandra above, though perhaps she's too big now for kitten food? I don't know!)
Whiskas 24 x 400g in the favourite poultry flavour
Smilla dry 3 x 4kg
Feringa kitten milky treats 3 x 30g
Feringa kitten dry 400g with some freebie cat sticks too
Cosma Snackies 4 tubes for The Overlords as reward for letting their Mum go to help the other cats too

As always, I have the records here if anyone wants to see anything.

With our love and thanks to you all, especially to @slartibartfast who is tireless in her efforts!

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Soozi

Thanks hun! I'm so pleased that SBF gets a lovely parcel each month! She works so hard to help these gorgeous babies. Bless her she must be exhausted most of the time but still carries on regardless.
Thank you lovely @slartibartfast ❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Mrs F x and Thank you SBF for taking such good care of these homeless sweethearts! Your amazing x


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here I am with the details of the order for this month  Thanks in no particular order go this month to: @SbanR @Quartermass @Tawny75 @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @QOTN @Loren95 @NFC slave @Soozi @chillminx @ChaosCat @immum and @huckybuck - you are all FABULOUS and deserve to feel all warm and fuzzy as thanks to your generosity, @slartibartfast is able to continue to do her amazing work helping out these homeless kitties.
> 
> I have ordered the following things (exchange rate was slightly more in my favour this time!). I know sometimes it looks random in terms of what I order, I just try to get the totals about right (including my own contribution):
> 
> MACs kitten 36 x 800g
> MACs adult 24 x 800g
> Feringa kitten 12x 200g for Lilandra (beautiful photo of Lilandra above, though perhaps she's too big now for kitten food? I don't know!)
> Whiskas 24 x 400g in the favourite poultry flavour
> Smilla dry 3 x 4kg
> Feringa kitten milky treats 3 x 30g
> Feringa kitten dry 400g with some freebie cat sticks too
> Cosma Snackies 4 tubes for The Overlords as reward for letting their Mum go to help the other cats too
> 
> As always, I have the records here if anyone wants to see anything.
> 
> With our love and thanks to you all, especially to @slartibartfast who is tireless in her efforts!
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


Never too big for kitten food Mrs F; my lot are still chomping down on MACs kitten. It's the only variety in the MACs range the Monster will eat


----------



## huckybuck

You are a star Mrs F xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you so much!!!
Kittens are very happy, they have so much tasty food and even a box to play, the Overlords decided to share.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perfect  So glad it's all safe and sound. Enjoy your nibbles, little homeless kitties. Thanks for all you do, Slarti


----------



## slartibartfast

Wild party for all the kitties today, Mystique is in charge of treats, it's her Gotcha Day, our 5th anniversary!


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Gotcha Day Mystique hope your all enjoying your party over there!!x


----------



## ChaosCat

A very happy belated Gotcha Day, Mystique!


----------



## slartibartfast

Another wild party tomorrow, it's Ash&Vala's birthday!


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Gotcha day Mystique and Happy birthday to Ash and Vala too. 

Can't believe how quickly everything has got there. Brilliant - thanks Mrs F and SBF for all you do xx


----------



## Soozi

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY MYSTIQUE! xxx







*


----------



## slartibartfast

V&A official birthday is a very special day, it's 3rd anniversary of that day I've met them for the first time. Vala was sitting on the street, sad and hungry, she gave me that look and it was the beginning of our love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So many celebrations this week for you all  Enjoy!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Another wild party tomorrow, it's Ash&Vala's birthday!


Happy Birthday Ash &Vala Enjoy your special day xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for little Harley. She is an adult but she weights less than a kitten, she looks like a walking skeleton. Today I finally succeeded in catching her and took her to the vets. FIV/FeLV tests came negative, so there is another cause of her extreme thinness.
Vala and Ash had to wait a little bit more for their birthday dinner, mom was once again busy saving lives. 
I've named her Harley, she has a gorgeous diamond shaped spot on her nose, it reminds me of Joker's girlfriend.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Happy belated birthday both!!! Happy gotcha day!!!
Fingers crossed for Harley xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed for little Harley today xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Harley is still very week.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh dear, a mere skeleton!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Harley, you poor little thing. I hope you are feeling better and fattened up very soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Another evening at the vets.

I've heard a kitten cry so I ran towards that sound, through a jungle of weed higher than me, to search every ruin of abandoned sheds and outhouses. I found two babies, about 2 weeks old, their eyes already in tragic condition from cat flu.
They are so sweet, tiny and fragile. Little black one was trying to suckle me, from the moment I took him in my arms. Another is a black and white girl, weaker than her brother. It was him crying for help, brave boy.
Babies are in good hands now, safe at the vets.

I saw Harley, she recognized me, meowed 'hello'. She is feeling a little better today, but we are still not out of the woods.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 416411


Oh, poor baby ... best luck kitties!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clever little one, shouting so you could hear him  Poor little babies. Thank goodness you were there to help.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Clever little one, shouting so you could hear him  Poor little babies. Thank goodness you were there to help.


He is amazing, he is black, I love black kitties, his little paws and claws are just awesome, when he was kneading me it was like dream come true.


----------



## slartibartfast

Harley died, my heart is in pieces.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh baby Harley  I'm so sorry Slarti, what sad news for you. Sending strength to get through the coming days.


----------



## slartibartfast

That little boy is a girl, she is the one screaming so loud to save her and her sister. At least they are safe and doing well.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Harley died, my heart is in pieces.


I'm so sorry SBF to hear this sad news run free little one xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> Harley died, my heart is in pieces.


So sorry x


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Harley died, my heart is in pieces.


Very sorry to hear this SBF
RIP Harley


----------



## Charity

RIP Harley, poor little one.


----------



## Tawny75

slartibartfast said:


> Harley died, my heart is in pieces.


Oh your poor darling, at least she was warm and safe when she passed and not out in the cold x


----------



## Treaclesmum

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Lobo says hello from his forever home!!!
He's with his beloved Imbirek, together forever!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Beaten and bitten by a kitten again!
I had to catch a feral kitty and deliver him to the vets, something is wrong with his ear, my hand is like something from one of those Tokyo Gore movies. The boy's name is Piranha.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Chain mail for you next time, Slarti! Well done for getting the feisty little one


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Chain mail for you next time, Slarti! Well done for getting the feisty little one


Chain mail won't do, I need a full body armor made from adamantium!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kittens, kittens, sweet little kittens, get your kitten fix here!!!

Girls I found in that old brick outhouse, the ones with flu, now feeling better.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

New kittens on the street! Dumping season never ends...


----------



## slartibartfast

Just realised it's been a year since I've met that little starving tabby and fall in love at first sight. My beautiful Arthur, His Naughtigness, I love him so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Hello from the Kitty!


----------



## slartibartfast

Raven in foster home


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm a hopeless case!

No place at the vets right now, I couldn't just left her without help, to die. 
Yes, there is a kitten hidden in my bathroom, little girl with bad eyes, bloody flu. Check the news later, something about woman murdered in Poland by her own family, for smuggling another cat.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Trixie1

Oh SBF, you have a heart of gold, hopefully you can get her seen by a vet tomorrow, at least she’s in good hands for now xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Sweet little girl wants to be carried in arms and demands cuddles all the time.


----------



## slartibartfast

Another homeless baby, girl maybe 6 months old, I need to find her a home.

More kittens showed for food, those new girls from parking lot, very friendly so propably dumped there, brought their kids for dinner.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from me and Oscar,

I'm so sorry I've been massively behind schedule with everything going on with Oscar. Whilst we wait for his results, I thought I'd post our monthly message about the food parcel for Slartiks homeless kittens and cats. I am thinking the end of Thursday I will send reminders to people if they've requested one, with a view to ordering at the weekend.

If you never joined in before, do please feel free to! Just drop me a message and I'll send you the details. Any size of contribution is welcome - it all adds up 

@slartibartfast please accept my apologies for the delay, I've been somewhat preoccupied.

If anyone has any questions, please do shout 

Love from Mrs F and Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

@Mrs Funkin , Kendry sends lots of purrs and kisses for gorgeous Oscar! 
And poo vibes, she is the poo master of disaster, she has a lot of vibes to share. I had to wash the little lady paws today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi pennies safely received


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 418226
> 
> Another homeless baby, girl maybe 6 months old, I need to find her a home.
> 
> More kittens showed for food, those new girls from parking lot, very friendly so propably dumped there, brought their kids for dinner.


Oh what a gorgeous girl! Good luck hun! Who could resist. ❤xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Girl from parking lot and one of her kittens, the bravest one:









One of my favourite kitties, that boy is so friendly, he headbutts me and there are kisses:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, tonight I’m doing the order (sorry, the weekend conspired against me Slarti)...so if anyone wants to join and worries they’ve missed their chance this month don’t worry you haven’t! I’ll be ordering once I get in from work and made dinner, so after 6.30pm...

More later


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right, tonight I'm doing the order (sorry, the weekend conspired against me Slarti)...so if anyone wants to join and worries they've missed their chance this month don't worry you haven't! I'll be ordering once I get in from work and made dinner, so after 6.30pm...
> 
> More later


Weekend conspired against me too, Kendry is a very demanding little lady.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right! I'm here with the order details:

Thanks (as always, in no particular order) go this month to: @ChaosCat @Soozi @GingerNinja @QOTN @NFC slave @SbanR @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Quartermass @Trixie1 @Tawny75 - you are brilliant and so so kind to keep donating 

I have records if anyone wants to see them - and of course, you are more than welcome if you would like to join in and get the "warm and fuzzies" next month.

@slartibartfast I have ordered the following:

36 x 800g MACs kitten
24 x 800g MACs adult
3 x 4kg Smilla dry
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
Feringa sticks (packet of 9 sticks)
3 x Cosma snackies tubes for The Overlords
(No Whiskas this time, sorry, I thought the MACs was more important).

Slarti, there is also a balance of 3508 "Bonus Program" points (482 of which need to be used by the end of the year), so would you like to look at what is available at some point and drop me a message, so that I can use the some/all of the points in your next order? There's all kinds of things in there - if you'd like things for The Overlords, please feel free to tell me what those things would be, whatever you would like.

I hope that's all okay, sending our love and thanks for all you do,

Mrs F and Oscar xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kendry purrs 'Thank you!!!'
She is very happy that all those less fortunate kitties, her cousins, will have a lot of good food to eat. 

Little lady is getting high on valerian, killing a stinky rat, after getting medieval on Arthur's tail.


----------



## slartibartfast

And those poor kitties from abandoned building are in need of good food desperately, their winter shelters were destroyed by the new owners.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking that food is on the way, not that their homes are destroyed. You are so kind Slarti.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F reminded me and I still managed to miss this month - I am really sorry SBF - slap on the face with a wet fish - putting in the next order now (with interest).


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Mrs F reminded me and I still managed to miss this month - I am really sorry SBF - slap on the face with a wet fish - putting in the next order now (with interest).


You have a lot on Hun! I will remind you next time don't worry. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Two parcels arrived today, the last one is on its way. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Arthur is teaching Kendry everything about the joy of boxes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good boy, Arthur! I knew I could rely on you to teach the joy of boxes  Glad the parcels are arriving.


----------



## slartibartfast

Third parcel arrived yesterday, amazing as always!!! Thank you!!!
I was about to post about this, but I was home really late, had a little more work, I was in zombie state of mind.
I thought I'll be home today at normal hour, no such luck, another trip to the vets with homeless kitten. I need to catch one more kitten and their mom, cat flu strikes again.
I'm so tired I can barely see what I'm writing.
I need to upload new pictures of Kendry, she and Arthur are now the best furriends, true love at first bite. 
Thinking about her all the time, moving furniture for her, cleaning everything in the house for her, I don't think I can give her up for adoption, I don't think I can live without her anymore. Little Delle Seyah has my heart under her paw.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I thought this might happen...she's captured your heart and she's Arthur's friend. I can imagine it would be hard to part with her  

Now get some rest! And, you're welcome! xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I thought this might happen...she's captured your heart and she's Arthur's friend. I can imagine it would be hard to part with her
> 
> Now get some rest! And, you're welcome! xx


She and Arthur are inseparable now, she is his world. Ash lets her play with his tail as much as she wants, even biting hard. And she slept on Julian today. She even played with Potter's beloved elephant and no one touches that elephant but he, there would be blood if someone else dared.
There is something special about her, the moment I looked her into eye (the other eye was invisible under a huge layer of pus), without thinking twice I was on my way home with her in my arms. Well, in a carrier actually...
.


----------



## slartibartfast

@Mrs Funkin , about those bonus points, there is one thing on that list we would love to have:
*Greenwoods Plant Fibre, żwirek roślinny zbrylający się, 8l *








Plant litter is our Holy Grail, we need a lot, especially now with Kendry. Girl has her moments, after all those changes in her life. Hollywood could make a movie about us, "The Attack of the Projectile Poo from Outer Space"!!!


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Check my new threads, more pictures of Kendry!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for Kendry's sister, cat flu again, just delivered her to the hospital for treatment. 
And one of my kittens, that sweet white and tabby one, needs vibes, she is very poorly, vets are fighting for her life.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Please keep everything crossed for Kendry's sister, cat flu again, just delivered her to the hospital for treatment.
> And one of my kittens, that sweet white and tabby one, needs vibes, she is very poorly, vets are fighting for her life.


I'm so sorry to hear this! Goes without saying prayers and vibes sent hun. Keep us updated! xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Little sweetie in need of vibes, she is very weak


----------



## Soozi

Sweet baby please fight! ❤xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aww poor little cutie pie! Sending lots of vibes xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on baby girl. Oh Slarti, I hope that she keeps fighting, she's such a little beauty.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sending lots of vibes over, she looks so cute. X


----------



## slartibartfast

Some good news:
Her sister has a home since yesterday, hope she will be very happy and treated like a goddess there.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's been a year since I took Arthur home!!! Happy Gotcha Day, my beloved baby!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A year already? Wow! Happy Gotcha Day, lucky Arthur  Hope you've had a lovely day xx


----------



## Tawny75

Happy Gotcha day Arthur!! xx


----------



## slartibartfast

We are under attack!!! Attack of Killer Mutant Fleas from Outer Space!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor Kendry is covered by those monsters, we are going to a vet!!!


----------



## Paddypaws

slartibartfast said:


> Hello from the Kitty!
> View attachment 417907


OMG who is this little beauty?


----------



## slartibartfast

Paddypaws said:


> OMG who is this little beauty?


Little Benia, I found her in abandoned brick outhouse, she was 2 weeks old and already sick with cat flu. She's in foster home now, growing big and even more beautiful.


----------



## slartibartfast

Foaming from my mouth like a rabid dog, I swallowed some fipronil while applying. Maybe I'll turn into a zombie!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Foaming from my mouth like a rabid dog, I swallowed some fipronil while applying. Maybe I'll turn into a zombie!


How on earth did you manage that?


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> How on earth did you manage that?


Grabbing a very angry cat with two hands and opening the vial with my teeth. As always with me, safety last!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I think I'm alive. Just had a cough from Hell, like after smoking a pack of Extra Mocne cigarettes ( once upon a time it was a very popular ultracheap brand in Poland, it tasted a little like napalm).
And I went crazy with cleaning for Delle Seyah, the kitty playroom shines like dog's bollocks on Easter, at Chernobyl ( another famous Polish saying, świecić jak psu jaja na Wielkanoc...)
It must be fipronil poisoning, I even rolled the carpet to clean it on both sides, vacuum monster almost catched fire while removing every single particle of dust.
Everything for Kendry...


----------



## slartibartfast

And now Arthur is washing Delle Seyah ears, after washing her butt. There is something special about that girl, she is irresistable.
Hail to the Queen, baby!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I need to catch her 2 remaining siblings, there is a place at the vets, they need to be saved before winter.


----------



## Soozi

Sorry hun! I had to giggle a bit! Well it’s nearly Halloween! Hope you’re ok now. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah weights over 1kg!!! 1040 grams on kitchen scale, she is growing so fast.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely Cat Chatters 

So, it's the end of the month already...time flies...and it's time for me to start to think about the next Homeless Kitties order. If you would like to join in this month, I'm going to do the order on Sunday. If you've joined in before, everything is still the same. If you've not joined in before and would like to feel all happy to be able to help SBF with her mission, please just comment here or drop me a PM and I can give you details. As always, I have records of all the previous orders if you'd like to see them. Come join in, I guarantee you the "warm and fuzzies" 

@slartibartfast I know you would like the cat litter from the bonus points. There are enough points to get 7 bags of it...would you like all 7 bags now? Do you have enough space to store it? If not, tell me how many you'd like please, then I can include them in the order at the weekend.

Thanks in advance, all help greatly appreciated.

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello lovely Cat Chatters
> 
> So, it's the end of the month already...time flies...and it's time for me to start to think about the next Homeless Kitties order. If you would like to join in this month, I'm going to do the order on Sunday. If you've joined in before, everything is still the same. If you've not joined in before and would like to feel all happy to be able to help SBF with her mission, please just comment here or drop me a PM and I can give you details. As always, I have records of all the previous orders if you'd like to see them. Come join in, I guarantee you the "warm and fuzzies"
> 
> @slartibartfast I know you would like the cat litter from the bonus points. There are enough points to get 7 bags of it...would you like all 7 bags now? Do you have enough space to store it? If not, tell me how many you'd like please, then I can include them in the order at the weekend.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all help greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


There's enough space to store 7 bags and little Delle Seyah has enough poo power for them!


----------



## Soozi

@Mrs Funkin Hi Hun! Sent today! Will remind HB.  Thank you again! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi no need to remind HB, she's done it already  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

It's freezing outside, temperature went 1 degree below 0, poor kitties were eating like crazy to keep themselves warm. Winter sucks!


----------



## slartibartfast

-3 today at 4:00AM, kitties weren't amused at all.
I'm really glad I took Delle Seyah, that she is warm and safe, not freezing her tiny butt off outside. Little girl gained another 100 grams, she is growing like a weed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

Thank you so much to everyone who has contributed this month - I'm sorry if I said I'd remind you and haven't I just have been having a bit of a time of it! Anyway, thanks go in no particular order to the following Cat Chatters who have joined in this month. Your monthly supply of "warm and fuzzies" is on the way from the seaside as I type:

@chillminx @Paddypaws @Soozi @huckybuck @Willow_Warren @QOTN @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @LJC675 @Tawny75 @SbanR @Quartermass (who sadly seems to have left the forums totally now and yet is still joining in, if anyone has any contact details for him, please send him a message for me to say thank you!) - you are all incredible and the freezing cold kitties in Poland are very glad of your help.

I have just placed the order @slartibartfast - I did a little more dry this time as I know you said it was getting colder and I know the dry is easier to deal with when it's freezing cold.

MACS kitten 36 x 800g
MACS adult 18 x 800g
Whiskas 24 x 400g
Feringa kitten 12 x 200g (Lilandra's favourite)
Smilla dry 10kg
Smilla dry 4kg
Cosma snackies for the Overlords
3 lots of freebie Greenwoods litter from the points scheme (I could only order 3, more next time!)

I know sometimes it seems bit odd what I order but the exchange rate varies a lot and also what is available varies too. I do try to get the best deals I can. As always, if you'd like to see records, please ask.

So there you go...all ordered and on the way 

Lots of love Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you as always Mrs F - you are as amazing as SBF for keeping up the supplies!!


----------



## Soozi

Big thanks from me too! You’re a star! xxx


----------



## chillminx

Thank you Mrs F, you are an angel for organising this. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

First parcel arrived today morning, Delle Seyah says it's Cardboard Day!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

All remaining parcels arrived today, Delle Seyah went crazy with cardboard annihilation!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad it's all arrived safe and sound Slarti  Enjoy the cardboard, Princess.


----------



## slartibartfast

Seyah the Terminator killed those boxes to death!!!

Special purrs from homeless kitties, they are eating like crazy. Winter is coming and they would eat the Night King, if he was stupid enough to show next to their bowls.


----------



## slartibartfast

A very special Thank you!' for all the lovely Aunties and Uncles from my girl from the parking lot, gorgeous Yalena! She is doing her amazing 'food is coming' dance everytime, with her tail and her spine and her beautiful legs!
I thought she will have a home but they changed their minds a minute before, she is still out on the streets. At least her babies are safe, two girls, adopted by a lovely man who runs a shop next to feeding area, a cat lover. I saw lots of pictures of those girls happy, there is a dog and they have her under their paw, they have everyone under the paw.


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for Tuesday!!! If nothing goes wrong in the last moment, Delle Seyah's brother will have a home. Foster home for now, but at least he won't be freezing his little butt on the street.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Please keep everything crossed for Tuesday!!! If nothing goes wrong in the last moment, Delle Seyah's brother will have a home. Foster home for now, but at least he won't be freezing his little butt on the street.


Good luck on Tuesday, hope all goes well X


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything went well, kitten is now safe and warm in foster home!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm warm and all the blankies are mine!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

That was before.


----------



## slartibartfast

I want a home too!!!

Now I have to find something for this handsome boy, he is 5-6 months old, his name is John Constantine.


----------



## slartibartfast

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I was a street kitten, now I'm a spoiled Master!
Raven says hello from his forever home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Raven! This looks like it's a hard life for him now  How lovely to see him snuggled up.


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah's sister is in foster home too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone.

I shall start by apologising - I am late in doing my message this month due to yet more Oscar shenanigans. I'm so sorry @slartibartfast

Anyway, I shall plan on doing the order for the Homeless Kitties on Thursday 5th December. If you'd like to join in, you are very welcome to, the more the merrier - if I get chance tomorrow I may send some little reminder messages out.

I know it's a tough time of year financially - but any contribution is more than welcome! People often message me apologising for their donation being small - but all the donations add up to making a really good donation for Slarti enabling her to carry on with her amazing work.

If you've not donated before and want to, just drop me a PM and I will send you details of how to donate.

Lots of love from Oscar Woo and his Human Mother xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I shall start by apologising - I am late in doing my message this month due to yet more Oscar shenanigans. I'm so sorry @slartibartfast
> 
> Anyway, I shall plan on doing the order for the Homeless Kitties on Thursday 5th December. If you'd like to join in, you are very welcome to, the more the merrier - if I get chance tomorrow I may send some little reminder messages out.
> 
> I know it's a tough time of year financially - but any contribution is more than welcome! People often message me apologising for their donation being small - but all the donations add up to making a really good donation for Slarti enabling her to carry on with her amazing work.
> 
> If you've not donated before and want to, just drop me a PM and I will send you details of how to donate.
> 
> Lots of love from Oscar Woo and his Human Mother xx


I'm done hun! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi safely received


----------



## Paddypaws

Thanks so much for keeping this going Mrs F, your efforts are much appreciated


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Paddypaws  Pennies safely received.


----------



## Paddypaws

Good deal on both Advantage and Drontal if they could be posted on to slarti


----------



## slartibartfast

Paddypaws said:


> Good deal on both Advantage and Drontal if they could be posted on to slarti


Is Advantage for fleas? Kitties are under attack from Mutant Fleacritters from Outer Space, those bastards are immune to everything. I think they crawled from the pit under old abandoned latrine in Chernobyl...


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Is Advantage for fleas? Kitties are under attack from Mutant Fleacritters from Outer Space, those bastards are immune to everything. I think they crawled from the pit under old abandoned latrine in Chernobyl...


Yes it is. There are different sizes for different weights of cats, so you need to know their weights before giving them Advantage. Make sure the packet says for cats. Damn fleas!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 423517
> 
> I'm warm and all the blankies are mine!!!


❤❤❤


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Yes it is. There are different sizes for different weights of cats, so you need to know their weights before giving them Advantage. Make sure the packet says for cats. Damn fleas!


Those evil bastards are immune to everything. Even if I make them a bubble bath with Zyclon B they woud be just laughing hard and asking for rubber duckies. I don't know what to do. Silver bullets?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right then. Sorry for the big delay, things are "interesting" here...but better this evening, so I've had chance to do your order @slartibartfast 

As always, I have records, if anyone wants to see them. Thanks this month go to (in no particular order): @Paddypaws @Soozi @huckybuck @GingerNinja @ChaosCat @QOTN @SbanR @Tawny75 @Gallifreyangirl @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Quartermass for their kindness in donating and helping these little homeless cats and kittens. You are wonderful for helping out so many times this year.

I have ordered the following (the exchange rate was a little unkind to me and I wanted to order a couple of bags of dry as it's Winter and so Slarti, I'm afraid that Lilandra will only have six tins of her favourite kitten food, sorry Lilandra, it was for the good of all your furry friends!):

36 x 800g MACs kitten
18 x 800g MACs adult
2 x 10kg of Smilla dry
24 x 400g whiskas
6 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
4 x cosma snackies for The Overlords
3 x Greenwoods litter (still on the freebies from the rewards points)

I hope that's all okay.

Thank you again Slarti for all of your hard work and thank you again to everyone who has donated this year. We have helped so many homeless furry beauties by joining together, which is just wonderful.

With love and all good wishes for a peaceful festive season for you and yours,

Mrs F & Oscar xxx


----------



## SbanR

Thank you for organising this through the year Mrs F, especially with Oscar Woo keeping you on your toes.

Wishing you and yours a happy and peaceful Christmas. Xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Thank you!!!!!
Because of you those kitties will have the strength to survive the harsh Polish winter, with their bellies full of good food.
Lots of purrs and furry kisses!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah  Thanks for letting us know. It would not be much of a parcel if it was only me - so thanks again to everyone who joins in with me each month


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah, Arthur and Julian want to send you all special furry kisses, for caring for their relatives left on the streets. Arthur and Seyah are siblings by love and by blood, they share a father. Julian's twin brother is still feral, he is waiting for food everyday, with his large colony.
And those kitties are my only family, the one and only reason to live.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah  Thanks for letting us know. It would not be much of a parcel if it was only me - so thanks again to everyone who joins in with me each month


I feel we should be the ones thanking you Mrs F for ordering and arranging the food parcels for Poland every month, So, Thank You very much as always xx @slartibartfast. Big thanks to you too, your amazing. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

After a few warmer days, with temperature above 0, killer frost attacked again. Kitties were wolfing down food like crazy.


----------



## slartibartfast

There is a new girl, friendly, and she is carrying food inside that abandoned building, I think she has kittens. I need to find them home ASAP.
Someone probably dumped her when she get pregnant.


----------



## slartibartfast

Already begging for homes for the kittens, before even seeing them, I hope there will be something waiting when mom decides to show them. It's too cold for babies. 
Maybe I will break inside, watch the news for crazy woman in Warsaw hanging from the fence of abandoned building, screaming:'Need to save kittens!'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor babies  Good work Slarti, only break in if you promise you won't get caught


----------



## Soozi

Oh no! Getting caught is one thing but injuring yoursel is another! Please take care. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

This is Gosia, Delle Seyah's sister, in foster home now, she still has some problems with her eye after cat flu. But she doesn't care, she is almost as naughty as my little daughter.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 425662
> View attachment 425663
> 
> This is Gosia, Delle Seyah's sister, in foster home now, she still has some problems with her eye after cat flu. But she doesn't care, she is almost as naughty as my little daughter.


Awww her poor little eye looks sore! She's gorgeous! Hope she's better soon hun. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! Poor sweetheart! Glad she's safe now and in good hands. get better very soon little
Gosia xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I hope Gosia is better than DSK when it comes to take meds. My babygirl is on antibiotics, cat flu strikes again a little, she is a killer. I have to wrap her in a blanket and fight for my life, just to give her one pill a day, my hands look like what would be left after wrapping them in concertina wire and then banging them repeatetly over the wall.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> I hope Gosia is better than DSK when it comes to take meds. My babygirl is on antibiotics, cat flu strikes again a little, she is a killer. I have to wrap her in a blanket and fight for my life, just to give her one pill a day, my hands look like what would be left after wrapping them in concertina wire and then banging them repeatetly over the wall.


Liked for the lengths you go to care for these poor wee kittens, not for the state of your hands.

This thread I adore I know so many of you feed strays, help at rescues it really is absolutely lovely to hear the stories, the good and the bad. Although the good just always out balances the bad.

I love how this forum has come together too for these cats in Poland.


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> Liked for the lengths you go to care for these poor wee kittens, not for the state of your hands.
> 
> This thread I adore I know so many of you feed strays, help at rescues it really is absolutely lovely to hear the stories, the good and the bad. Although the good just always out balances the bad.
> 
> I love how this forum has come together too for these cats in Poland.


You should see me after catching Wicherek a.k.a. The Piranha, the kitten with ear so bad that his head was permanently stuck to his side. He was the definition of feral and much more. I've delivered him to the vets looking like from a set of a gore horror movie, something like those Japanese gore movies, covered in blood and scratches.
Wicherek is now a very happy kitty, he decided hoomans are not evil after all and his little furry butt is safe and warm in foster home.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> You should see me after catching Wicherek a.k.a. The Piranha, the kitten with ear so bad that his head was permanently stuck to his side. He was the definition of feral and much more. I've delivered him to the vets looking like from a set of a gore horror movie, something like those Japanese gore movies, covered in blood and scratches.
> Wicherek is now a very happy kitty, he decided hoomans are not evil after all and his little furry butt is safe and warm in foster home.


That's lovely. It's amazing what a bit of love and care can do


----------



## slartibartfast

Now I'm desperately looking for a home for Vyvyan








the place he lives would be probably demolished soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for Vyvyan!!!
There is a chance he will have a forever home soon, in Białystok. I need to find someone to transport him there from Warsaw, lots of people are rooting for him, hope someone will help with his journey to purrfect happiness and domestic bliss.


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed here SBF for Vyvyan. Hope he finds a forever home very, very soon. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws well and truly crossed here too, Slarti. Hope Vyvyan has a home soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

I saw a kitten yesterday, very shy, he/she run away. I need to catch that baby, street isn't a place for such a little one, especially at winter.


----------



## slartibartfast

There's a second kitten!


----------



## slartibartfast

If it's a boy, he will be named Geralt of Rivia!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Wesołych Świąt!!!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

cheekyscrip said:


> Wesołych Świąt!!!! Merry Christmas!!!


I nawzajem! Najkociejszego!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope you have a peaceful Festive Season, Slarti. Thank you so much for all that you do, you're incredible xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope you have a peaceful Festive Season, Slarti. Thank you so much for all that you do, you're incredible xx


Furry kisses for Oscar, from his little furriend Delle Seyah! She is a big girl now, almost 2kg of pure naughtigness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning lovely Cat Chat friends,

I trust you have all had a lovely festive season - however, Christmas or not, Slarti is still hard at work looking after the homeless kitties and it gets pretty freezing cold in Poland.

To that end, I'm still going to put my monthly message on here so that I can arrange a parcel for the middle of the week to be delivered. I know it's a tough time financially just after Christmas but if anyone feels like they would like a little more festive cheer in their lives - complete with warm and fuzzy feeling - please do join in. If you've not joined us before, drop me a message and I'll give you details of how to. There is no pressure at all.

I assume @slartibartfast that more dry is welcome at this time of year? I know that's what we did last Winter.

Thanks in advance,

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning lovely Cat Chat friends,
> 
> I trust you have all had a lovely festive season - however, Christmas or not, Slarti is still hard at work looking after the homeless kitties and it gets pretty freezing cold in Poland.
> 
> To that end, I'm still going to put my monthly message on here so that I can arrange a parcel for the middle of the week to be delivered. I know it's a tough time financially just after Christmas but if anyone feels like they would like a little more festive cheer in their lives - complete with warm and fuzzy feeling - please do join in. If you've not joined us before, drop me a message and I'll give you details of how to. There is no pressure at all.
> 
> I assume @slartibartfast that more dry is welcome at this time of year? I know that's what we did last Winter.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar xx


It's getting colder, still not to the point of wet food freezing at the spot, but weather can change any time. Last weeks were very warm for this time of year, now killer frost attacks again.


----------



## slartibartfast

Since it's getting colder, kitties are eating like crazy, to keep themselves warm. Especially those who lost their winter shelters.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Done my usual donation @Mrs Funkin as @slartibartfast does a wonderful job.


----------



## slartibartfast

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Done my usual donation @Mrs Funkin as @slartibartfast does a wonderful job.


I'm doing whatever I can to make their lives less than a Hell. I wish I could find them all a home, they are everything to me, the reason I'm still alive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just to let you know I am waiting to see the Standing Orders arrive and then I will do the order tomorrow evening when I get home from work @slartibartfast - so if anyone else wants to join in, there's still time 

I hope that's okay, Slarti.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm @slartibartfast we have a problem, there is literally no MACs in stock (some 200g cans but that's so uneconomical). Is there something else instead, or shall I wait a couple of days and see if it comes back in stock? Let me know what you'd like me to do please


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm @slartibartfast we have a problem, there is literally no MACs in stock (some 200g cans but that's so uneconomical). Is there something else instead, or shall I wait a couple of days and see if it comes back in stock? Let me know what you'd like me to do please


Wet Smilla is great!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties love wet Smilla with chicken and it's available now:
https://www.zooplus.pl/shop/koty/karma_dla_kota_mokra/karma_kot/794973


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Some of each flavour @slartibartfast ? Some with the chicken hearts and some with beef?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(They have other flavours in the 400g cans too, let me know what you'd like)


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Some of each flavour @slartibartfast ? Some with the chicken hearts and some with beef?


That would be purrfect!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Finally! I've had to jig it around a bit and do two separate orders and still got stung for the extra bit of delivery (due to the sheer weight of the order..but there you go).

Anyway, thanks to the following lovely Cat Chatters who have donated this month to help @slartibartfast in her quest to keep the Polish homeless kitties fed:

@Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @LJC675 @Quartermass @Tawny75 @SbanR @QOTN @mrs phas @Jannor @GingerNinja @Willow_Warren @Soozi @Paddypaws @ChaosCat

You are all AMAZING and I thank you so much for your continued support, it is so appreciated. Really it is. As always I have records if anyone wishes to see them.

So, Slarti, in Parcel 1 you have:

2 x 10kg Smilla dry
36 x 400g Whiskas poultry
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
5 tubes Snackies for The Overlords (various flavours and sizes)
24 x 400g Smilla poultry with duck

In Parcel 2 you have:

36 x 800g Smilla poultry with chicken hearts
36 x 800g Smilla poultry with beef
12 x 200g Smilla poultry with lamb
Feringa sticks to tempt the homeless beauties 
Feringa milky kitten snacks to tempt the teeny kittens 
2 x Greenwoods litter (from the Freebie points, for The Overlords)

In reality I think there will be six parcels! Sorry! You'll be hidden under a food mountain again.

I do hope that's okay. Obviously the Smilla is cheaper than the MACs so there's a fair bit more this time.

Lots of love Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## SbanR

Thank you Mrs F for organising this


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can only do it because people help, so the thanks are yours


----------



## slartibartfast

More parcels mean more boxes!!! For Delle Seyah to destroy, my little girl is teething.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well then, she and Arthur will be in box heaven  I think there will be a lot!


----------



## slartibartfast

4 parcels arrived today, there will be one more tomorrow, Delle Seyah is working hard on that cardboard, my little destroyer.
Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties were wolfing down that Smilla, I think they like it better than Mac.

Got news about Delle Seyah's brother, he is healthy, no more flu, and very happy. His new older sister loves him as much as my boys love their Seyah, she keeps him warm and clean, especially his ears.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that's great to read @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

Box zoomies


----------



## slartibartfast

It is hard to get a good picture of DSK


----------



## slartibartfast

DSK is in demoition mode, pieces of cardboard are everywhere!


----------



## slartibartfast

Update on Delle Seyah's sister, Gosia!!!

Her foster home failed at fostering, just as I did with DSK! They fallen in love with her and she stays forever!


----------



## slartibartfast

Today I took this handsome boy, John Constantine, to the vets. He was limping, he has injured foot. Keep everything crossed for someone falling in love with him, so he will not have to come back to the streets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor boy  Paws crossed for speedy healing and even more so for adoption. Well done Slarti xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I hope he will find something, it could be foster home. He is such a sweet and cuddly cat.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 429590
> 
> Today I took this handsome boy, John Constantine, to the vets. He was limping, he has injured foot. Keep everything crossed for someone falling in love with him, so he will not have to come back to the streets.


Oh! He's gorgeous!! Who could possibly resist those beautiful green eyes! Keeping everything crossed here and hoping he finds a forever home soon. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening love Cat Chatters,

So, the first month of the year has nearly gone, how did that happen so quickly?

To that end, I will aim to do the order for the homeless kitties over the weekend, most probably on Saturday afternoon I think. If anyone wants to join in for the first time, please drop me a DM and I will furnish you with the details. I absolutely promise you a warm and fuzzy feeling in this cold month, knowing that you are helping @slartibartfast carry on her amazing work. Obviously what I can order depends on the exchange rate and what's available. I always keep records in my little notebook if anyone wants to see and thinks I am being dodgy, I'm really not!

Slarti, let me know if you have preferences this month please 

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Slarti, let me know if you have preferences this month please
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


Kitties say they like Smilla better than Mac, so wet Smilla is the best!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oki doki  I think it's cheaper too. Mix of flavours?


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oki doki  I think it's cheaper too. Mix of flavours?


Mix, they love every taste.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a very hungry newcomer, extremely scared and shy, poor baby was probably dumped as an unwanted Christmas present.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good evening love Cat Chatters,
> 
> So, the first month of the year has nearly gone, how did that happen so quickly?
> 
> To that end, I will aim to do the order for the homeless kitties over the weekend, most probably on Saturday afternoon I think. If anyone wants to join in for the first time, please drop me a DM and I will furnish you with the details. I absolutely promise you a warm and fuzzy feeling in this cold month, knowing that you are helping @slartibartfast carry on her amazing work. Obviously what I can order depends on the exchange rate and what's available. I always keep records in my little notebook if anyone wants to see and thinks I am being dodgy, I'm really not!
> 
> Slarti, let me know if you have preferences this month please
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


My standing order is set for the 1st of the month but I think it wont get to you until Monday as the 1st is Saturday x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's fine @Tawny75 - it always comes so I just include it  It isn't an issue xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Winter came! It's been snowing all day, poor little wet paws.


----------



## Soozi

Am I late in paying @Mrs Funkin? Sorry if I am. Let me know please hun? xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not at all @Soozi  plenty of time thank you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah and her siblings are gifted with pure love magick!!!
Remember when I told you his sister stays in her foster home forever as a beloved baby? The same thing happened to her brother, got the news today.
No one can resist them!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Delle Seyah and her siblings are gifted with pure love magick!!!
> Remember when I told you his sister stays in her foster home forever as a beloved baby? The same thing happened to her brother, got the news today.
> No one can resist them!


That's great news!! x


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed, I may have a home for Constantine, forever home!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws, fingers and toes crossed here, Slarti.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed, I may have a home for Constantine, forever home!


Keeping everything crossed here too! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast sorry, not had chance to sit and do the order yet, when I get home this evening I will do so


----------



## huckybuck

I hope I’m in time!! If not add on for next time xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well as yesterday was a total fail in terms of time management, I didn't get chance to order, so thanks @huckybuck ill include it this month if that's okay


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening lovely Cat Chatters,

Well, I finally got a chance to place the order @slartibartfast  Thanks this month go (in no particular order) to @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @Quartermass @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Trixie1 @QOTN @immum @Jojomomo @huckybuck - you are all so kind and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for continuing to support Slarti in the work she does. You should be feeling all warm and fluffy inside now 

Slarti has requested Smilla - so that is what I have ordered. We get more for our money than the MACs which consequently means that we incur the extra delivery charge (but I cover that) - if anyone wants to see the records, please do ask.

So I have ordered the following:

Smilla tinned food (we got lots for our money, some of the flavours I wanted were out of stock so I have made do):
48 x 400g beef mixed
12 x 800g chicken mixed
12 x 800g chicken & beef
24 x 400g poultry and chicken hearts
24 x 400g mixed meat pot

Smilla 2 x 4kg dry (mixed flavours, the 10kg poultry was out of stock, so this was the closest)

12 x 200g feringa kitten for Lilandra 
Feringa sticks in case you need them to entice the kitties

Cosma Snackies x 4 tubes for The Overlords 

I hope that's all okay. As always, Slarti, I will forward you the emails as I get them.

Lots of love, Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Brilliant job as usual @Mrs Funkin and thanks for organising it for @slartibartfast


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good evening lovely Cat Chatters,
> 
> Well, I finally got a chance to place the order @slartibartfast  Thanks this month go (in no particular order) to @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @Quartermass @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Trixie1 @QOTN @immum @Jojomomo @huckybuck - you are all so kind and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for continuing to support Slarti in the work she does. You should be feeling all warm and fluffy inside now
> 
> Slarti has requested Smilla - so that is what I have ordered. We get more for our money than the MACs which consequently means that we incur the extra delivery charge (but I cover that) - if anyone wants to see the records, please do ask.
> 
> So I have ordered the following:
> 
> Smilla tinned food (we got lots for our money, some of the flavours I wanted were out of stock so I have made do):
> 48 x 400g beef mixed
> 12 x 800g chicken mixed
> 12 x 800g chicken & beef
> 24 x 400g poultry and chicken hearts
> 24 x 400g mixed meat pot
> 
> Smilla 2 x 4kg dry (mixed flavours, the 10kg poultry was out of stock, so this was the closest)
> 
> 12 x 200g feringa kitten for Lilandra
> Feringa sticks in case you need them to entice the kitties
> 
> Cosma Snackies x 4 tubes for The Overlords
> 
> I hope that's all okay. As always, Slarti, I will forward you the emails as I get them.
> 
> Lots of love, Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


Thanks as always Mrs F x and big thanks to you @slartibartfast. I really wouldn't like to think what would happen to many of the cats and kittens if you weren't there to take care of them. You're amazing! x


----------



## slartibartfast

Trixie1 said:


> Thanks as always Mrs F x and big thanks to you @slartibartfast. I really wouldn't like to think what would happen to many of the cats and kittens if you weren't there to take care of them. You're amazing! x


I'm trying to do my best, to save them all. Those cats are my family, the only one I have, my human relatives aren't, I have a long history of violence and abuse, maybe that's why I feel so much for those kitties, I know how to be hopeless and in pain, to live in fear. I wish I could find them all a home, I wish to not have my heart broken to pieces after finding one of them hit by a car, killed by some disease, when even finding the place at the vets didn't help, like for baby Elvira (vet took her home to care for her, but she was too sick and fragile), I wish for a happy ever after for them all but life's a bitch. But I will be there for them till the day I die, doing everything to make their lifes easier, showing them they're not alone.
And when I die, I will raise from my grave, doing my best Return of the Living Dead impersonation:'Brains, brains, fresh brains, meat for the kitties!'


----------



## slartibartfast

3 parcels arrived today, The Overlords are in box paradise.
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a very shy newcomer, I think it's a girl, very young and very scared. But we have progress, she isn't running away away in fear anymore, she keeps eating. She showed a month ago, at first even looking at her caused a panick attack, I think she was abandoned as an unwanted Xmas gift.
I hope she will trust me soon, I need to take her for spaying. And maybe for a home? She is so beautiful, white with gorgeous black markings.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well as yesterday was a total fail in terms of time management, I didn't get chance to order, so thanks @huckybuck ill include it this month if that's okay


Oh so sorry not been about either! Sent donation today! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's okay my lovely, I shall put it into March's order if that's alright with you. Thank you  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

That newcomer has a twin sister!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello @slartibartfast - I am just popping in to let you know that you have been chosen to receive the Cat Chat Secret Santa Paypal Fund this year  There was a vote amongst the participants and you came out top.

So, could you tell me if 1) you'd like the order to be done now? 2) if not, when would you like it? and 3) is there anything you really need currently for the homeless kitties?

Thank you so much to Secret Santa @huckybuck and Chief Elf @Citruspips for all of their organisational hard work on organising the SS again. Thanks to all the SS participants for meaning that another much needed donation will be heading to you, Slarti. May you feel all warm and fuzzy 

Mrs F xx


----------



## Soozi

So deserving! Thank you everyone! Thanks Mrs F for sorting out all the orders for Slartibartfast! ❤❤


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello @slartibartfast - I am just popping in to let you know that you have been chosen to receive the Cat Chat Secret Santa Paypal Fund this year  There was a vote amongst the participants and you came out top.
> 
> So, could you tell me if 1) you'd like the order to be done now? 2) if not, when would you like it? and 3) is there anything you really need currently for the homeless kitties?
> 
> Thank you so much to Secret Santa @huckybuck and Chief Elf @Citruspips for all of their organisational hard work on organising the SS again. Thanks to all the SS participants for meaning that another much needed donation will be heading to you, Slarti. May you feel all warm and fuzzy
> 
> Mrs F xx


That's so great, thank you all so much!!!

@Mrs Funkin , there is kitties favourite Smilla poultry with chicken hearts on offer now, https://www.zooplus.pl/shop/koty/karma_dla_kota_mokra/karma_kot/794973

They will be so happy, purring with joy while wolfing down their dinners.

special 'Thank you all!' purrs from Julian, Arthur and Delle Seyah for providing such tasty food for their families on the street. Julian has a twin brother, Delle and Arthur share the same father and her mother is a gorgeous black panther.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Puuuurfect, thank you Slarti  

I have ordered 54 x 800g of Smilla poultry with chicken hearts (as above) and 24 x 400g Smilla "Beef Pot" four varieties, for a little change. I hope that's okay. I couldn't order more of the 18 x 800g without getting stung for more delivery charges! It's always a little bit of jiggling around now they have their "overweight" charges. I've kept the details in my record book, as always, if anyone wants to see them.

I have some money left so will do another smaller order before the end of the month most probably, so I don't get it confused with the regular order 

Thanks again Secret Santa Participants - you're awesome. 

Love from Oscar Woo and his Human Mother xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties had their Valentine's hearts, chicken hearts for everyone.
I have a new furriend, my sweet tabby girl came with another cat, she showed him the way to feeding ground. Cats are amazing!


----------



## slartibartfast

John Constantine, the magick cat, says hello from the vets. He is looking for a home, keep everything crossed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at that face! Paws crossed that someone falls for him soon.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 431334
> View attachment 431335
> View attachment 431336
> View attachment 431337
> View attachment 431337
> View attachment 431338
> 
> John Constantine, the magick cat, says hello from the vets. He is looking for a home, keep everything crossed!


Well Hello John Constantine! your gorgeous!! Keeping everything crossed here too. x


----------



## slartibartfast

I hope Johny will find a purrfect forever home soon, he is so sweet and loving. His brothers are already adopted, Lobo and Raven, they were sharing a foster home together for a while, then Lobo and his best friend Imbir started a new life together forever, Raven wrapped his foster mom around wis little claw and now he is her beloved baby.


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived this morning, just in time for Mystique's dad breakfast. That beautiful big boy is hanging around in my garden, he has two shelters to sleep in.
And the Overlords have a new cardboard house, Delle Seyah hides there and do ninja attacks on her brothers legs and tail.
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So please you won @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

Jean Grey purrs 'thank you'!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Kiss :Kiss :Kiss


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a new furriend again!
Last night there was this cat on the street, lonely and hungry, he meowed at me, I offered him food, he wolfed it down. Hope it's the beginning of a new great furriendship!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast I still have some money from the Secret Santa fund, so I am going to order some Smilla tomorrow for the kitties, if that's okay. I don't want to get it confused with the "normal" order 

Let me know if that's not okay (or you already currently have too much food to store!).


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast I still have some money from the Secret Santa fund, so I am going to order some Smilla tomorrow for the kitties, if that's okay. I don't want to get it confused with the "normal" order
> 
> Let me know if that's not okay (or you already currently have too much food to store!).


That's great, kitties will be very happy, I have a few new furriends to feed and The Overlords already destroyed a lot of boxes!


----------



## slartibartfast

That new kitty showed again, he is now one of my pack!


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for Victoria, one of my homeless girls, Arthur's aunt. I've catched her for spaying today!


----------



## slartibartfast

Victoria is ok, everything went well!


----------



## slartibartfast

One of the new twins, the extremely shy ones that showed after New Year, allowed me to touch her. It's a girl. Please welcome Yennefer of Vengerberg! If the other one is a girl too, Triss Merigold. If it's a boy, Geralt of Rivia.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast I have today used the last of the Secret Santa money to send you some more Smilla favourite flavour for the precious ones! There are 36 x 800g cans on their way to you.

I trust that is okay  xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast I have today used the last of the Secret Santa money to send you some more Smilla favourite flavour for the precious ones! There are 36 x 800g cans on their way to you.
> 
> I trust that is okay  xx


That's awesome!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Ticks are back!
Today I've removed 3 of those fat bloodthirsty bastards from Mystique's father, my sweet Logan.


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties have a guest for dinner, a hedgehog, he appeared for the first time few days ago, now he is a regular. I've named him Sraluch (it means 'The $hitter'), since hedgehogs have a not so nice habit of leaving poo in the bowls.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Roll up, roll up 

It's March 2nd so this is now my usual "would anyone like to join in the fun" for Slarti's work feeding the homeless kitties.

Don't forget @Soozi you have already sent for this month  if anyone wants to join that hasn't before, just drop me a message and I'll give you the details.

With love from Oscar Woo and his slave xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Constantine says hello from his foster home!


----------



## slartibartfast

That new kitty, I think she was abandoned, she is so friendly towards humans and not so good on the street, she has a chance for a home! A very kind and caring lady is interested in her, keep everything crossed!
Victoria is coming back from her spaying today.


----------



## slartibartfast

Few crappy pictures from night feeding


----------



## slartibartfast

Victoria hates me!!!


----------



## mrs phas

@Mrs Funkin 
Is it ok to send you my Easter donation on Monday?
If so...
Same method as before I presume?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course @mrs phas - thank you I shall add it to the April donations 

Slarti, I'll be doing the March order in the next couple of days, do you need any dry or just the favourite Smilla wet?


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Of course @mrs phas - thank you I shall add it to the April donations
> 
> Slarti, I'll be doing the March order in the next couple of days, do you need any dry or just the favourite Smilla wet?


One bag of dry will be enough, the spring is coming, here's the proof:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Spring! How lovely!

@slartibartfast if you would prefer just wet food, just let me know


----------



## slartibartfast

Gosia, Delle Seyah's twin, says hello! I've heard she's a Demolition Cat, looks like naughtigness runs in the family.

And here's little Benia, one of the kittens I've found in abandoned outhouse, she was 2 weeks old then and already very sick with cat flu. Her beautiful and brave sister sadly didn't make it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely folk of Cat Chat.

Just thought we'd let you know that we've ordered the following items:

10kg Smilla dry poultry
24 x 800g Smilla chicken and lamb
60 x 800g Smilla chicken and hearts
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra 
5 pack of Cosma Snackies for Slarti's clowder 

Oscar says he'd like to thank the following people for their generosity, may the sun shine on you and you feel all warm and fluffy inside, knowing that you are helping @slartibartfast continue her amazing work.

So thank you (in no particular order!) @SbanR @Quartermass @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @Jojomomo @Sooz @QOTN @Paddypaws @GingerNinja @ChaosCat

As always, the records are here, if anyone wants to see them.

Lots of love from Oscar Woo and me xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello lovely folk of Cat Chat.
> 
> Just thought we'd let you know that we've ordered the following items:
> 
> 10kg Smilla dry poultry
> 24 x 800g Smilla chicken and lamb
> 60 x 800g Smilla chicken and hearts
> 12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
> 5 pack of Cosma Snackies for Slarti's clowder
> 
> Oscar says he'd like to thank the following people for their generosity, may the sun shine on you and you feel all warm and fluffy inside, knowing that you are helping @slartibartfast continue her amazing work.
> 
> So thank you (in no particular order!) @SbanR @Quartermass @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @Jojomomo @Sooz @QOTN @Paddypaws @GingerNinja @ChaosCat
> 
> As always, the records are here, if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> Lots of love from Oscar Woo and me xx


Thanks as always Mrs F, SBF and of course Oscar toox


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived this morning, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Slarti is once again hidden under piles of cat food


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties at 4:00AM, enjoying their breakfast.


----------



## slartibartfast

This is Sreberko, Arthur's brother. He is one crazy kitty, always running and chasing something. Today he chased a hedgehog for fun. After pawing him he decided it's not a good toy to play with.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 433879
> 
> This is Sreberko, Arthur's brother. He is one crazy kitty, always running and chasing something. Today he chased a hedgehog for fun. After pawing him he decided it's not a good toy to play with.


Clever decision!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just a few pictures...
















Newcomers, that tabby&white is very friendly, the other is shy.









'Woman, you are 1 minute late, how dare you! We are waiting for our breakfast!'





















































Aneela, sweet girl from the parking lot









Ok, I doubled that 2 pictures and as a computer moron don't know how to undo it.


----------



## slartibartfast

'Jayne, the cat they call Jayne!...
...Our love for him now ain't hard to explain, the hero of Warsaw, the cat they call Jayne!'

Jayne Cobb and his best friend


----------



## slartibartfast

This is Julian's twin brother.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast keep at it! Hopefully there won't be a full lockdown in Poland.

I am keeping my eyes on the ZP site, it may be that we just have to have what we can get! I will do my best.

To our lovely forum members, things are especially difficult for Slarti at the moment. The prices of fresh meat have gone through the roof, so it's even more important that I can get some canned food to her for the cats. If anyone wants to join in for the April delivery (I will order after the weekend, depending what's available it may not all be in one order at the moment and may be spread through a couple of weeks, I have no idea!) and hasn't done before please send me a message. There is NO pressure for it to be each month and there is NO pressure on the amount either.

Many thanks,

Oscar Woo & Mrs F xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @slartibartfast - as an update to the message above, I just happened to pop onto the ZP Polish site and saw that they had some of the kitties favourite Smilla in stock. I know I get Standing Orders each month, so I've used most of that money and have ordered you 60 x 800g tins of the Smilla with chicken and hearts (their favourite!).

I will do my usual thank you post to everybody once the beginning of the month comes around, as this is part of the April order, I hope that's okay with everyone. Of course, any extra monies (and I've had a couple already) I will of course keep my eyes out. After the weekend I will order the rest with whatever we have.

Hopefully that's alright and it will keep you going for a little while, Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @slartibartfast - as an update to the message above, I just happened to pop onto the ZP Polish site and saw that they had some of the kitties favourite Smilla in stock. I know I get Standing Orders each month, so I've used most of that money and have ordered you 60 x 800g tins of the Smilla with chicken and hearts (their favourite!).
> 
> I will do my usual thank you post to everybody once the beginning of the month comes around, as this is part of the April order, I hope that's okay with everyone. Of course, any extra monies (and I've had a couple already) I will of course keep my eyes out. After the weekend I will order the rest with whatever we have.
> 
> Hopefully that's alright and it will keep you going for a little while, Slarti.


That's amazing, thank you!!!
It's a really tough time, prices going up and less work, I'm worried sick all the time. And there are new cats, one showed today, scared but not feral, he even touched my finger with his nose. There are no homes in that area, just parking lot, allotments and warehouses, so that poor baby was probably abandoned here, another victim of coronavirus.


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

One of my newcomers, the friendly kitty that appeared recently, dumped victim of coronavirus panic.
He is at the vets, recovering from cat flu, he won't go back to the streets.


----------



## slartibartfast

I hope I will find those creatures who dumped him, I will get so medieval on their ar$es, without maintaining a proper distance, they will call coronavirus for help!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @slartibartfast that was extra speedy!

Well done on yet another rescue  Glad the little furry one is safe now.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @slartibartfast that was extra speedy!
> 
> Well done on yet another rescue  Glad the little furry one is safe now.


That gorgeous boy is still a baby, he is only 8 months old, just big for his age.


----------



## slartibartfast

I had a lot of fitness exercise this morning. While I was at feeding I saw a guy trying to kick one of my homeless kitties. So I just chased him with a steel baton, screaming some profanities, he was running like a hare.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @slartibartfast that was extra speedy!
> 
> Well done on yet another rescue  Glad the little furry one is safe now.


He is safe now but he has been through Hell.
He dissapeared, I was worried sick, then I found his picture on facebook, he was found by people from Bezpieczny Kot rescue, somewhere in Ursus. There is no way he could get there by himself. Probably his previous owners drive him away, I think he was coming to cry at the door, begging to let him in. 
I hope I will find those creatures who abandoned him.


----------



## Summercat

Take care of yourself @slartibartfast


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, please stay safe over there SBF and take care x


----------



## slartibartfast

Another newcomer, superfriendly girl:


----------



## slartibartfast

Feeding time!


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy kitties with full tummies, great work Slarti  

I'm loving the triple loaf photo. 

Keep safe.


----------



## slartibartfast

Bloody winter is back! 5 degrees below 0 this morning, kitties weren't amused at all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening from a locked down Mrs F & Oscar Woo!

I've just done the second part of the order - if you remember, the first part was 60 x 800g of Smilla. The second part saw the 800g tins out of stock, sadly. they had the 400g ones though  So I have ordered the following @slartibartfast and hope it will keep you going for a while now.

108 x 400g Smilla chicken with hearts
36 x 400g Smilla chicken and lamb
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
5 tubes of Cosma Snackies for your Overlords

Thank you so so much to the following awesome folk who have donated and enabled TWO orders this time around. It's incredible. As usual, in no particular order thanks go to:

@Quartermass @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @Trixie1 @LJC675 @SbanR @QOTN @Heather*** @Jannor @GingerNinja @ChaosCat @mrs phas

I'd also like us to just take a minute please to send some thoughts to @Gallifreyangirl 's beloved partner, who is in hospital poorly with Covid-19. @Gallifreyangirl has been contributing to Slarti's homeless fund since I started organising it, so let's send some love and PF positive thoughts to her, to J and to Jiggs too xx

Thanks so much again, I know how gratefully it is received.

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

@Gallifreyangirl furry kisses and healing purrs from all the homeless kitties!


----------



## ChaosCat

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for doing the orders and thank you @slartibartfast for using them so well!


----------



## Trixie1

Thank You both @Mrs Funkin and SBF x Thinking of you @Gallifreyangirl sending lots of love and strength your way and topping up the healing vibes for a full recovery for your OH xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for my beloved homeless girl, my absolute favourite, Zakapior a.k.a. Buffy The Vampire Slayer!








She wasn't herself, today I took her to the vets. She will probably have some teeth removed and may have cat flu.
She is the sweetest, most loving and affectionate girl, I wish for a miracle, for finding her a home so she won't have to back to the streets.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed for my beloved homeless girl, my absolute favourite, Zakapior a.k.a. Buffy The Vampire Slayer!
> View attachment 435431
> 
> She wasn't herself, today I took her to the vets. She will probably have some teeth removed and may have cat flu.
> She is the sweetest, most loving and affectionate girl, I wish for a miracle, for finding her a home so she won't have to back to the streets.


Keeping fingers and paws crossed for her!


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed here too. She’s beautiful, really hope she finds a forever home too.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hope she gets a home soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Zakapior at the vets, showing her badass side.

She is very sick, not only cat flu, she has feline lymphocytic plasmocytic stomatitis as well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor girl  hope she can be helped Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

Visited my beloved Buffy the Zakapior at the hospital today. I came well prepared, bearing gifts. I didn't sleep at all, making this little pirate companion, my very first parrot (it's Norvegian Blue, pining for fjords!), she is the first kitty in the world to have one, even the Overlords will have to wait for their own:









There was also chicken broth, after all I was going to see a sick furriend. Big jar of fresh chicken breast and wings, meat chopped to the tiniest bits, for her poor gums, drowning in fresh juicy broth, it was still warm when I reached the vets.

She was very happy to see me, there were purrs, headbutts, kisses, lots of cuddles.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Trixie1

Aaaahh! Looks like she’s doing well! So pleased SBF, love the little blue pirate too! Come on Buffy! sending healing vibes for a Speedy recovery. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived today, thank you all!!!
The Overlords decided to share their treats with Buffy, so I will have an excuse to visit her soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah gave me an excuse to see Buffy yesterday. My little girl is sick, projectile vomiting all day long, she needed a vet and I couldn't afford it, things are so bad now it's beyond belief, no work, no money, no hope. So I have to take her to a foundation vet, where Buffy stays.
Buffy is very stressed, she hates being in cage, she is agressive towards other humans. But when she saw me it was all cuddles and love. I wish I could take her home. She is one person cat and she chose me. And I failed again.
At least she is feeling better. Buffy, not my Seyah, Delle is still poor, even without vomiting. I'm seeing white mousies riding the pink elephants from sleep deprivation, Delle was vomiting all night long, then I had to go feed homeless kitties, at 5:00AM I was buying chicken to cook her a tasty bland meat and broth, then go feed the kitties again, take her for a long ride to the vet (1 hour on the bus, then about 1km walk with heavy carrier, all this with a mask, mandatory from yesterday and driving me crazy). I have an injection for her for Saturday, it should be easier than giving her tablets, she is a fighter. No vomiting for now but she still isn't herself, it breaks my heart seeing my babygirl not in Demolition Cat mode.


----------



## ChaosCat

Fingers and paws crossed for a speedy recovery for Seyah!


----------



## Trixie1

Sending more healing vibes for little Seyah, get well very soon sweetheart x


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes for Delle Seyah. Hope she gets well soon SBF


----------



## slartibartfast

My sweet Seyah is still poor, I'm worried sick, imagining the worst


----------



## ChaosCat

Topping up the healing vibes


----------



## Trixie1

Sending more healing vibes from me, come on little Seyah we need you to get well soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  This makes me sad, come on little lady, get well soon.


----------



## GingerNinja

Get well soon baby girl xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle is still poorly, I'm so afraid it may be FIP.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sending more healing vibes for little Delle xx

How is she tonight @slartibartfast?


----------



## Trixie1

Topping up the healing vibes for Delle, come on sweetheart get well very soon. x


----------



## slartibartfast

She still isn't herself, I'm so worried


----------



## Trixie1

Oh SBF keeping everything crossed that she'll be Ok x


----------



## slartibartfast

She still isn't her naughty self but looks like she's feeling better. And eating again, I had to bribe her with tuna.


----------



## Trixie1

So glad that’s she’s feeling better and eating a little one day at a time. topping up the get well vibes, come on sweetheart wishing for a speedy recovery. x


----------



## ChaosCat

Good to hear she is recovering! Fingers and paws remain crossed!


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah was hanging from the attic door, screaming bloody murder. And she had a playfight with Julian, she jumped on his head. Looks like she is back to her naughty self!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Delle Seyah was hanging from the attic door, screaming bloody murder. And she had a playfight with Julian, she jumped on his head. Looks like she is back to her naughty self!


That's wonderful news x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good girl Delle Seyah, that is excellent to read.


----------



## slartibartfast

My beautiful furriends!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This seems like an opportune moment to put my monthly message about helping Slarti look after the homeless kitties 

If you've donated before and want to again, you know what to do (or message me for a reminder). If you've never joined in but want to feel the "warm and fuzzies" and maybe you're working from home and would like to donate the cost of a couple of Starbucks that you'd normally buy on the way to work each day, send me a message and I'll let you know how. I guarantee you more satisfaction than the latte you've not drunk  

Obviously, I keep records if anyone wants to see them, just ask.

I think I will do the order on Monday, as I'm off, so if you want to join in, please do. 

Love from Oscar Woo and me xx


----------



## 1489253

Thanks for organising this, Mrs F, and hats off to you Startibartfast for the difference you are making to so many cats.


----------



## slartibartfast

New furriend, gorgeous tortie!!! She was screaming for food. Another abandoned baby, corona sucks!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for Buffy, she has blue pus bacteria in her nose. And she is drinking and peeing a lot, vets are worried about her kidneys, she will have blood test on Monday.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed for Buffy, she has blue pus bacteria in her nose. And she is drinking and peeing a lot, vets are worried about her kidneys, she will have blood test on Monday.


Fingers crossed for her


----------



## ChaosCat

Fingers and paws crossed for her here, too!


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everthing crossed for her here too x


----------



## SbanR

Keeping everything crossed here too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening all,

I've just placed the order for @slartibartfast. There is a minor change this month in that one of our contributors asked for some of their donation to go directly to food for Slarti's own cats. I have added some to this too.

So, in no particular order a HUGE thanks go to @SbanR @Tawny75 @Quartermass @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @QOTN @Heather*** @GingerNinja @immum @Jojomomo @ChaosCat you are all BIRLLIANT and I thank you so so much for continuing to help out Slarti with her important work with the homless kitties. Without your contributions, I know things would be even more tough for her.

I'd also ask that we please continue to keep @Gallifreyangirl's beloved Jez in our thoughts too, as he recovers. All these PF vibes are hopefully helping a little.

I have ordered the following:

Smilla poultry with hearts 144 x 400g
Smilla poultry with lamb 24 x 400g
Smilla poultry with beef 24 x 400g
Feringa kitten 12 x 200g for You Know Who (though I'm sure she can't be a kitten any longer! Haha!)

Then for Slarti's cats I have ordered

Feringa rabbit and turkey 36 x 400g (and some Cosma Snackies for their usual monthly treat for letting their mum help so many other cats). I hope that this helps you a little Slarti.

As usual, all is recorded in my little notebook, if anyone wants to see it.

I hope that's all okay.

With love from Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Thank You Mrs F & SBF as always xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you so much!!!
Delle Seyah and Arthur are having a wild cardboard party as always.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur is on the spoilt rotten mode, he was neutered on Wednesday, I'm calling him my little 'obezjajec', a rather naughty Polish word meaning he has no crown jewels...


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah will be spayed this Wednesday, I'm worried sick!


----------



## ChaosCat

She’ll be fine! It’s a routine surgery after all. 
But it doesn’t stop one from worrying, I know.


----------



## slartibartfast

That's the new girl, gorgeous tortie, very shy and hungry, she screams for food.


----------



## slartibartfast

My old feral friend, I'm feeding him for over 3 years, he is coming closer everyday, He even let me touch him and pet him few times.


----------



## slartibartfast

My beautiful T'Challa, when we first met he was a walking skeleton, I was afraid I found him too late. But with lots of good food he recovered from that nightmarish state and is now a big and well fed cat.


----------



## slartibartfast

Chucky, my beautiful furry doll! 
He is friends with T'Challa:


----------



## slartibartfast

Another new friend, so shy I don't know if it's boy or girl.


----------



## mrs phas

out of interest
how many ferals depend on you @slartibartfast ?


----------



## slartibartfast

mrs phas said:


> out of interest
> how many ferals depend on you @slartibartfast ?


About 40, not all are ferals, some were abandoned and are still friendly


----------



## mrs phas

slartibartfast said:


> About 40, not all are ferals, some were abandoned and are still friendly


ive read that youve rehomed many ( probably not as many as youd like still) 
but I suppose its like many places, in that you rehome one and three take their place
have you seen an upturn im abondonments since the pandemic, and, the, anecdotes, of animals carrying it?


----------



## slartibartfast

mrs phas said:


> ive read that youve rehomed many ( probably not as many as youd like still)
> but I suppose its like many places, in that you rehome one and three take their place
> have you seen an upturn im abondonments since the pandemic, and, the, anecdotes, of animals carrying it?


Since pandemic i have a lot of new kitties abandoned on the streets, that tortie is one of them.


----------



## mrs phas

slartibartfast said:


> Since pandemic i have a lot of new kitties abandoned on the streets, that tortie is one of them.


:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## slartibartfast

Chucky, he is such a doll!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just removed 12 ticks from one homeless furriend. I hate those bloodsucking freaks!!!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Just removed 12 ticks from one homeless furriend. I hate those bloodsucking freaks!!!


That's a very good furry to stay still for so long to enable you to remove so many


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> That's a very good furry to stay still for so long to enable you to remove so many


He is my very old furriend, few years of furriendship. But he wasn't amused at all, hissing some naughty words in cat language.


----------



## slartibartfast

I saw a kitten yesterday, with that new girl, since she showed she was carrying meat out, I thought she may not be alone. Looks like dumping pregnant cats season is officially open.


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## slartibartfast

T'Challa and Chucky, my sweet boys!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Finally I have a picture!!! Of my beautiful Sabrina Morningstar, the girl coming for food to my garden. Photo was taken when I was back from feeding other cats and had phone in my pocket. Usually she comes for food when I'm preparing it and I'm running to feed her in my underwear...


----------



## slartibartfast

Yeah butt, no butt, kitty butt...








This is the butt of Yalena.
Here she is with her furriend Davin:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me, the month has run away from me! Sorry for being tardy. 

I know many of us are struggling currently but if you want to get some warm and fuzzy feelings at a time when things are more than a little gloomy, do please join in the monthly fun that is donating to help Slarti feed the homeless kitties. If you've not joined in before, there's no pressure to do it each month, there's no minimum contribution and there are a couple of ways to do it. If you want to help but don't know how, just drop me a message. 

I'll give it a few days, will probably do the order at the end of the week/Saturday. 

Oscar and his Human Mother thank you in advance  Keep safe, keep well.


----------



## slartibartfast

@Mrs Funkin , are there any bonus points left? Enough for this?:
https://www.zooplus.pl/account/bonus/bonusprogramme/bonsupunkte_praemien/kot/65165
Cat's Best Original, 5l
I'm up the creek without a paddle and that creek isn't even made of water, litter is like a Holy Grail.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are points, yes @slartibartfast Would you prefer the Cats Best to the Greenwoods? I think we've sent the Greenwoods with the bonus points before. Let me know


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are points, yes @slartibartfast Would you prefer the Cats Best to the Greenwoods? I think we've sent the Greenwoods with the bonus points before. Let me know


That's great, the Overlords will be very happy!
Greenwoods is no longer available as a bonus, Cat's Best will bbe perfect.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can see it as a bonus item Slarti, it’s further down. Whichever the Overlords would prefer


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can see it as a bonus item Slarti, it's further down. Whichever the Overlords would prefer


Both are good


----------



## slartibartfast

Will upload some pictures later, I want you all to meet my sweet furriend Salem!


----------



## slartibartfast

Salem!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Breakfast is served.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a feast!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> What a feast!


There's a lot of hungry kitties there!
That big black boy behind the tabby is Julian's twin brother.


----------



## slartibartfast

The black girl, who has the bowl all to herself, is B'Elanna Torres. She is a fighter, she has a heart of a Klingon warrior. She even paws me at feeding, when I'm not filling the bowls fast enough.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! So I've finally had a few minutes to sit and order, then found a few more minutes to come to update you all.

Thanks this month go to (in no particular order!): @Trixie1 @SbanR @Quartermass @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** and @ChaosCat

We had a slightly smaller fund this month but I shopped well and I think all bases are covered...except the Whiskas (sorry homeless cat Whiskas lovers, the Smilla is better for you, anyway). So the following is what has been ordered:

60 x 800g Smilla poultry and chicken hearts
24 x 400g Smilla poultry and lamb
12 x 800g Smilla poultry and beef
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for the lovely Lilandra (who I'm sure must be not a kitten anymore!)

I also have followed last month and ordered the following for Slarti's own cats. One contributor asked me last month to get some food for them, so I've used half of her donation and added some to it to get them their usual Cosmas Snackies (5 tubes of lovely treats, to say thank you for letting their Slave look after all the homeless cats) and also 24 x 400g Feringa rabbit and turkey, which isn't much I know but hopefully it will help.

You may also recall Slarti asked if there were any bonus points still to get some cat litter, as she is running low. Well, another contributor very kindly sent me some extra money to buy some litter so I've ordered 20l of Cat's Best from her and sent 2 x 5l of the same from the bonus points too.

I do hope that's okay with everyone. I know that this all started because of helping the homeless kitties but things are tough currently so I hope I've not upset anyone by doing this and slightly changing the order.

As usual I have records if anyone wishes to see them - I think Arthur will be in for some exciting box @slartibartfast 

Thank you so much everyone, your continued kindness is much appreciated.

Love from Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties will be so happy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

It arrived, thank you!!
Seyah of Naughtigness was so happy seeing the litter, she ripped a hole in one bag.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad it's all arrived, sorry Slarti, didn't have chance to forward you the emails. Hopefully everything is there, I love how it arrives so quickly  

Hope all the kitties (homeless and yours!) enjoy all their goodies.


----------



## slartibartfast

Thank you, Aunties!!! Food is great!!!


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Chucky and T'Challa enjoying their breakfast


----------



## slartibartfast

The kitten season is officially open!
There is a newcomer, feral girl, she moved into one of the winter shelters. She is hiding her precious inside, 3 gorgeous babies, about 2 weeks old, with eyes barely open. They look healthy, screaming at the top of their lungs. One tabby, one black and one white with tabby spots. 
Now I have to find them homes and spay their mother.
My hands smell of kittens, I don't want to wash them ever again!!! 
They are so small, those tiny little paws, those ears!!! I'm kitten high!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> The kitten season is officially open!
> There is a newcomer, feral girl, she moved into one of the winter shelters. She is hiding her precious inside, 3 gorgeous babies, about 2 weeks old, with eyes barely open. They look healthy, screaming at the top of their lungs. One tabby, one black and one white with tabby spots.
> Now I have to find them homes and spay their mother.
> My hands smell of kittens, I don't want to wash them ever again!!!
> They are so small, those tiny little paws, those ears!!! I'm kitten high!!!


Liked for the cuteness, not that there are more furriends for you to look after


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> Liked for the cuteness, not that there are more furriends for you to look after


The season just started, I think there will be more babies and mothers to care. Some people just get rid of their problem when their unspayed girl gets pregnant and dump her on the street with her babies.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> My hands smell of kittens, I don't want to wash them ever again!!!
> They are so small, those tiny little paws, those ears!!! I'm kitten high!!!


Oh my SBF did mummy cat allow you to handle her babies?


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Oh my SBF did mummy cat allow you to handle her babies?


Maybe she knows her babies need to learn human touch as soon as possible, for a future forever home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Update on Buffy:
My beautiful girl has left the hospital and went to her forever home. It was last minute adoption, I was afraid she will return to the streets, I'm so happy for her, she is in good and loving hands. I will miss her!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Update on Buffy:
> My beautiful girl has left the hospital and went to her forever home. It was last minute adoption, I was afraid she will return to the streets, I'm so happy for her, she is in good and loving hands. I will miss her!


Happy news. Here's hoping she has many years of pampering in her forever home


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Update on Buffy:
> My beautiful girl has left the hospital and went to her forever home. It was last minute adoption, I was afraid she will return to the streets, I'm so happy for her, she is in good and loving hands. I will miss her!


That's brilliant news Wishing her a very happy and healthy future in her new home x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What lovely news! Happy new home Buffy - and well done Slarti for taking such good care of her until her Forever Slaves found her.


----------



## slartibartfast

Another kitten!
One of new girls, she moved into the cellar in the neighbourhood, she was carrying food out, yesterday she wasn't alone, gorgeous baby followed her. The kid is black with white markings, running like crazy, kitten zoomies.


----------



## slartibartfast

Aneela









Davin
He used to be shy and scared, now he gives me a kiss everyday.


----------



## slartibartfast

3 more little mouths to feed! Kittens!!!!
Two black, one black&white, too shy to take pictures now. But I will bribe them with good food, maybe they decide to pose.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry everyone, what with Oscar being in the hospital and work being manic, I haven’t posted my message. 

Anyway, if you would like to join in the food order for the homeless Polish cats this month you can do it in the usual way. If you’ve not donated before but want to send a contribution, maybe from not buying a Starbucks every day (or whatever!) please do drop me a message and I’ll send you details of how to join in. 

I am aiming to do the order after the weekend, probably on Tuesday evening. I hope that’s okay Slarti. 

Oscar and I thank you


----------



## slartibartfast

Kittens still shy, they just had their breakfast, I was watching them from a distance. They look healthy, have a huge appetite, wolfing down food. And they are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kittens are becoming more adventurous, visiting my garden.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening lovely folk,

Sorry for the delay, yesterday ran away with me! Anyway, here's the important bit. Thanks this month go (in no particular order!) to the following awesome Cat Chatters: @QOTN @Heather*** @GingerNinja @Trixie1 @Gallifreyangirl @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 @Quartermass - may you all be feeling the warm and fuzzy feelings that come from knowing how much you are helping @slartibartfast 

This month I jiggled it around and split it into two orders (definitely more of a faff though but it meant I could get extra litter!). So, split over the two orders are the following items (as usual it might look odd but I choose the version of the things Slarti needs which are the best value, sometimes it's 800g tins, sometimes the 400g tins are cheaper), I obviously have records if anyone wants to see them. Once again, two of our contributors wanted half of their donation to go to buy some food for Slarti's own cats, so I have done that again (and put my donation to that, too):

144 x 400g Smilla poultry and hearts (the favourite, hence so many!)
12 x 400g Smilla poultry and beef
12 x 400g Smilla poultry and lamb
12 x 200g Feringa kitten for Lilandra
24 x 400g Feringa rabbit and turkey (for SBF's cats)
4 x Cosma Snackies tubes (as always, for SBF's cats, to say thanks for all she does)
3 x 5l of Cat's Best litter from the ZP Bonus Scheme for free

I hope that's all okay. As always, I have sent the emails to you, Slarti.

With lots of love from Oscar and his Slave of a Human Mother xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties will be very happy, as always!

Will upload some pictures of the little ones, I've spend the morning crawling in grass, pretending to be some mutated caterpillar with camera.


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs phas

slartibartfast said:


> Food arrived, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My goodness
I don't get my Amazon prime deliveries that quick!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're welcome @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

T'Challa and Chucky purr with joy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Pictures of the kittens!!!
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-kittens.529241/


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

New cat appeared, so painfully thin, he looks like a walking skeleton. Watching him eat made me cry, he was wolfing it down like he hasn't eaten for years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness you can help him, Slarti  and hopefully watch him fatten up!


----------



## Trixie1

So glad he found you SBF. He certainly went to the right place for help. x


----------



## slartibartfast

That beautiful boy on last photo posted, T'Challa, when we first met a few years ago was a walking skeleton too, I was so afraid he didn't make it. But with lots of good food he fatten up and now looks purrfect. Hope the new one will follow in his footsteps and improve soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

4 more kittens!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wow... so much food... but so many hungry cats and kittens 

H x


----------



## slartibartfast

Willow_Warren said:


> Wow... so much food... but so many hungry cats and kittens
> 
> H x


And new ones keep coming, with kids. I'm doing my best to spay/neuter as many as possible but there are still those newly abandoned or too tricky to catch. No matter how hard I try, there are always new kittens on the street.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh your second name must be Sisyphus! It’s really an endless circle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, it's the end of the month already! So here I am, popping up again 

I know it's a busy time for Slarti at the moment, lots of new kittens to take care of until they can be trapped then spayed/neutered. So to that end, Oscar and I would be really delighted if anyone felt they wanted to join in the contributions this month to help out. If you're new and haven't joined in before, it's easy (just message me)...and I GUARANTEE you will feel the warm and fuzzies from knowing you are helping Slarti carry on her much needed work. 

I know it's a tough time for many, any amount is welcome - it all adds up. I think I will do the order in the middle of the week, most probably Wednesday, to give people time to join in if they'd like to. Message me with any queries. 

Thank you so much, 

Oscar Woo and his Human Mother xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The kittens!!! Kittens!!! Kittens!!! Kittens from that building site!!! I've picked them up and kissed them!!!Boy and girl, will upload pictures soon. I'm looking for a home, pestering everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just noticed in my TV guide that there is a programme on Channel 5 tomorrow (Sunday) at 10pm - "Bargain Loving Brits in The Sun" about Brits living on the Costa Del Sol.

The write up says:

_"We meet the so-called "Cat lady of the Costa del Sol who feeds more than 100 street cats as well as taking them to the vets to be neutered"
_
Please tell me that she is you @slartibartfast ?


----------



## slartibartfast

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just noticed in my TV guide that there is a programme on Channel 5 tomorrow (Sunday) at 10pm - "Bargain Loving Brits in The Sun" about Brits living on the Costa Del Sol.
> 
> The write up says:
> 
> _"We meet the so-called "Cat lady of the Costa del Sol who feeds more than 100 street cats as well as taking them to the vets to be neutered"
> _
> Please tell me that she is you @slartibartfast ?


Sounds like an amazing lady!


----------



## slartibartfast

The boy























The girl


----------



## slartibartfast

Babies eating, they have huge appetites.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> Sounds like an amazing lady!


So are you


----------



## mrs phas

Not going to be hard to find those beauties homes
I do wish some people would take some of the old and end of life ones, just so they have a little comfort before their time
@slartibartfast you are a veritable angel


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at those little faces  Paws crosses for homes for them soon, Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

The other kittens, extremely shy and gorgeous, tabby and black.


----------



## slartibartfast

The girl and the boy, black&tabby ones, were missing for 2 days, I was so scared, imagining the worst. But they came for food this morning, girl dirty like she was sleeping on coal. I grabbed them and covered with kisses, naughty babies!


----------



## slartibartfast

Janeway and Chakotay, the kittens have names! Since their colony is mostly Star Trek, we have B'Elanna Torres as the leader, black girl very Klingon in her behaviour, there is Seven of Nine.


----------



## slartibartfast

Janeway went AWOL again, hope she will show on next feeding. Naughty girl!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely Cat Chatters,

I've just done the order for the Homeless Kitties - and two members have once again kindly asked for half of their contribution to go towards food for Slarti's own cats. So - as usual in no particular order - the hugest thanks and guaranteed warm and fuzzy feelings this month go to: @Quartermass @SbanR @Tawny75 @Trixie1 @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Willow_Warren @GingerNinja @QOTN and @Heather***

The order has been done in two parts again (it's a bit more faff but saves the extra delivery charge!) so the orders are as follows:

Order 1:
72 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
24 x 800g Smilla poultry and lamb

Order 2:
24 x 400g Smilla poultry and hearts 
Cosma Snackies x 4 tubes (for Slarti's gang, to say thank you for letting their human be so kind to the other kitties)
Feringa Goose 12 x 410g (for Slarti's gang, as per the message above)
I also added into this order the only litter I was allowed - so there's 1 x Greenwoods and 1 x Cats Best coming for you @slartibartfast from the bonus points - I know you've had both before, I was only allowed one of each.

There's no special food for Lilandra this month, sorry, I figured that with all the extra kittens there are to be fed, I should get more for the money and get more Smilla.

As always, I have the records if anyone wants to see them.

Hope this is all okay,

Love from Oscar and his Human Mother xx


----------



## SbanR

Thank you Mrs F for all your hard work.

Goose! I wish we could get hold of goose over here too


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Thank you Mrs F for all your hard work.
> 
> Goose! I wish we could get hold of goose over here too


I got feringa goose with me last order... been well received by my two (but then they like most things)

@slartibartfast hope your guys enjoy it too.


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I got feringa goose with me last order... been well received by my two (but then they like most things)
> 
> @slartibartfast hope your guys enjoy it too.


Off to have a look!
But do I want to get food for Jessie? She has upteen trays of Ollie's rejects to eat


----------



## slartibartfast

Willow_Warren said:


> I got feringa goose with me last order... been well received by my two (but then they like most things)
> 
> @slartibartfast hope your guys enjoy it too.


I hope that too, they become extremely fussy recently, driving me crazy. Many times I've promised them I will take all their food and give it to homeless kitties!


----------



## slartibartfast

That walking skeleton, who showed some time ago, is looking a little better, gained some weight, not much but it's still a progress. Poor boy or girl, wolfing down food like there's no tomorrow, extremely shy, so shy and scared I can't even take one photo, one move and kitty runs away.


----------



## slartibartfast

I was handfeeding Janeway!!! Little girl was intimidated by all those big cats at the bowls, I grabbed a handful of food, picked her up, put her in my lap, she was eating and holding my hand with her sweet little paws. I'm in love!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, kittens will be so happy!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just a few pictures of Janeway and Chakotay, for you, my beloved friends. For all of you contributing to feeding those poor babies, without you i would just die trying! No words can describe how grateful I am, it's in the eyes of kittens and adult cats, the way they are looking every morning, when bowles are full. Those eyes are turned on you, saying 'thank you!!' whenever I've open a tin of their beloved Smilla. You are their heroes!!!


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 446705
> View attachment 446706
> View attachment 446707
> View attachment 446708
> View attachment 446709
> View attachment 446710
> View attachment 446711
> View attachment 446712
> 
> Just a few pictures of Janeway and Chakotay, for you, my beloved friends. For all of you contributing to feeding those poor babies, without you i would just die trying! No words can describe how grateful I am, it's in the eyes of kittens and adult cats, the way they are looking every morning, when bowles are full. Those eyes are turned on you, saying 'thank you!!' whenever I've open a tin of their beloved Smilla. You are their heroes!!!


I believe you are the hero here SBF, gorgeous photos of these little ones x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Without your huge heart and great passion for caring for these homeless kitties @slartibartfast they wouldn't be here. So thank YOU for all of your incredible work.

Sending furry kisses to you all from Oscar Woo. He thanks you for loving them so much, as do I.


----------



## slartibartfast

The way to Janeway's heart is minced turkey! She is eating it from my hand, sitting on my lap, she is so sweet.


----------



## slartibartfast

Janeway purrs!!!
Today she gave me headbutts, she wanted cuddles!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Will upload pictures tomorrow, so you can see it, without seeing you wouldn't believe that a cat could be so thin. Poor boy come out of the bushes when I was putting food in the bowls, he snatched it from my hands, so hungry. He let me touch him and check under his tail, probably another victim of the dumping season. He must be starving for a long time.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Will upload pictures tomorrow, so you can see it, without seeing you wouldn't believe that a cat could be so thin. Poor boy come out of the bushes when I was putting food in the bowls, he snatched it from my hands, so hungry. He let me touch him and check under his tail, probably another victim of the dumping season. He must be starving for a long time.


----------



## Trixie1

Poor baby


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed and please send those magic vibes for baby Lucifer!
New kitten appeared out of nowhere, no mom, no siblings, all alone. He's in terrible condition, thin like skeleton. He may be 6 weeks old. I'm begging or a place at the vets but they are full, I'm desperately searching for something, to save his precious life. He is black, will upload some pictures soon.


----------



## Summercat

Poor babe, good luck finding him a place at a clinic @slartibartfast


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed and please send those magic vibes for baby Lucifer!
> New kitten appeared out of nowhere, no mom, no siblings, all alone. He's in terrible condition, thin like skeleton. He may be 6 weeks old. I'm begging or a place at the vets but they are full, I'm desperately searching for something, to save his precious life. He is black, will upload some pictures soon.


Keeping everything crossed here too for this little one, hope you find a place very soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi there Cat Chatters,

So another month has rolled on by - and whilst I know many of us are struggling (emotionally and/or financially), I'm just putting my monthly message about the donations for the homeless kitties that Slarti cares for. I will probably aim to do the order at the end of the week, or maybe Saturday if I run out of time in the week. 

If you want to feel the warm and fuzzies and know you are helping some little homeless ones, do please join in. If you've not donated before, drop me a message - all are welcome - if you have donated before, it's all the same  There's NO pressure at all for a particular amount and I keep records if anyone wants to see them. 

With thanks from me and Oscar (who obviously supervises the whole thing!) xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Baby Lucifer is at the vets!!!
Picked him up this morning, after finally securing him a place at the clinic. I'm so happy that he is in good hands, not alone anymore in this cold (last few days were disgusting, raining all day, with very strong and cold wind), that he has a chance for a happy life.
Hope he will gain some weight soon, he is such a skeleton.
He had a little accident in transit, I had to pretend that suspicious smell in the bus has nothing to do with me...
Over the moon about him, I was singing 'Lucifer, Lucifer' on the streets, people gave me strange looks, probably thinking I'm some newbie satanist on her way to a black mass.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucifer!

He is so skinny, hope he will improve soon, now in good hands


----------



## slartibartfast

And I have a few cats to catch for spaying/neutering, wish me luck and keep everything crossed!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

That skinny adult coming for food, I've promised to upload his picture too, I should do it sooner but with baby Lucifer and my technical difficulties (I have to put my phone to pieces, remove card and my laptop is on its last legs and there's always a cat in need, I have to be out and help him or her, sometimes I'm too tired to do anything when I'm back home, feeding the Overlords in zombie mode).


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 448509
> View attachment 448510
> 
> Lucifer!
> 
> He is so skinny, hope he will improve soon, now in good hands
> View attachment 448511
> View attachment 448512
> View attachment 448513


So pleased to hear that you managed to find a place for little Lucifer at the vets and he's now receiving the treatment he needs to hopefully make a full recovery. Keeping everything crossed that you manage to catch the others for neutering/Spaying. Hope all goes well SBF x


----------



## TriTri

Well done, keep going @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

Aneela is at the vets, waiting for spaying. Catched her this morning, she wasn't amused.

Had a chance to visit baby Lucifer, Lucy is a girl!!! She purred when I picked her up and covered her with kisses.


----------



## slartibartfast

Her sister, Yala, will be next!


----------



## slartibartfast

Strange birds spotted in my garden!






















They look like kittens but eat like a dragons.























Making friends with The Overlords.


----------



## slartibartfast

Breakfast time!
























Janeway is such a lady, with good manners and all. Just a moment before she had her legs in the bowl.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi all, just to let you know there's been a small delay due to stock issues with their favourite food. I shall check each day until it is back! Never fear


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi all, just to let you know there's been a small delay due to stock issues with their favourite food. I shall check each day until it is back! Never fear


There's Smilla with duck in 800g tins, sounds like something they will love. They love every flavour.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Finally I've managed to get sorted and find some things in stock (very limited stock levels currently, every time I looked, something different was in stock, so I just had to do it and go for it!). I've once again split it into two orders, to avoid too many additional charges.

Thanks go, as always, to you awesome contributors. Without you it couldn't happen  So HUGE thank you to (in no particular order): @QOTN @Heather*** @Jojomomo @SbanR @LJC675 @Gallifreyangirl @Tawny75 @Trixie1 - Oscar thanks you all for being so kind.

We had a slightly smaller order this time, I've managed to do pretty well though. Once again, two contributors have had half their monthly donation go to Slarti's cats and I've topped up the rest to get them 12 tins.

First order: 84 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts; 24 x 400g Smilla poultry with veal; 24 x 400g Smilla mixed meat; 3 x cosma snackies tubes for the Starti Clowder

Second order: 12 x 410g Feringa goose for the Slarti Clowder, 6 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts and then a bag of Cat's Best litter from the freebie points.

I have records and PayPal receipts etc., if anyone wants to see them.

Hope that's all okay 

Love from Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Thank you Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Thank you!!!

There's one more little mouth to feed, tiny orphan, I think someone may dumped him. Very scared, I need to find him a place at the vets and try to catch him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good luck rescuing the little one Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? It's our superfood!

Everything arrived yesterday morning and those two were the first to taste it. They moved into the garden and the birdfeeder for good.
All the kitties had their breakfast, thank you so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Dynamic duo of garden terrors!


----------



## slartibartfast

I saw Lucy (former Lucifer) today!!! Babygirl was happy to see me, she walked towards me with her tail high and the sweetest meow, there was a lot of kisses and purring and kneading. She is still very thin, but she has an appetite and her poo is finally normal. And she likes to play like crazy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope they are enjoying their food - and hope Arthur is enjoying the boxes


----------



## slartibartfast

Black kitten is a boy! We were playing together and he let me scratch behind his beautiful ears, he was purring.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone,

So another month has rolled around (how is it October? How?) and it's time for my usual monthly post.

If anyone wants to join in helping Slarti with her amazing work with the homeless kitties and hasn't done so before, just drop me a private message. If you've joined in before but haven't for a while, it's all still the same. There's no pressure - but Oscar says he does guarantee you a warm and fuzzy feeling knowing that you are helping 

I will aim to do the order on Monday evening I think. @slartibartfast are you needing dry again yet or is it still warm enough just for wet food?

Thanks so much in advance,

Oscar and his Human Mother xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> So another month has rolled around (how is it October? How?) and it's time for my usual monthly post.
> 
> If anyone wants to join in helping Slarti with her amazing work with the homeless kitties and hasn't done so before, just drop me a private message. If you've joined in before but haven't for a while, it's all still the same. There's no pressure - but Oscar says he does guarantee you a warm and fuzzy feeling knowing that you are helping
> 
> I will aim to do the order on Monday evening I think. @slartibartfast are you needing dry again yet or is it still warm enough just for wet food?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance,
> 
> Oscar and his Human Mother xx


No need for dry yet, nights are cold but warm enough for wet food only.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh! That was a kerfuffle! I've had to do three separate orders to try to avoid as many delivery charges as possible - but I'd lost the will by the end!

So, this month the most enormous thanks go to the following lovely Cat Chatters for their contributions to help @slartibartfast in her work:

@SbanR @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** @GingerNinja @immum

The orders are as follows (each has their favourite poultry with hearts):
Order 1 - 24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts, 4 Snackies for the Slarti Clowder
Order 2 - 24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts, 12 x 400g Feringa rabbit & turkey for the Slarti Clowder (thanks to two kind donators, the goose is all gone Slarti  )
Order 3 - 24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts, 24 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb

I have records if anyone wants to see them. They are confusing this month - but I have them 

Thanks so much fo your continued support. Slarti, Arthur will be in Box Heaven!

Lots of love,

Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Crowned Prince of the Box is Julian these days. His new favourite bed is a box, he sleeps next to cans of food and says it's great and very comfortable.


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian claimed another box!

Food arrived, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad it’s all with you  Happy New Box Day, Julian!


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty Chakotay!
He always runs towards me when I'm coming with food, to be picked up,kissed and carried to the bowls. This morning he wasn't there. My heart stopped and then broke to pieces, I started crying like crazy. Well, it wasn't just a cry, recently I'm crying all the time since things are worse than ever before, this was more like howling with pain. I was sitting on my butt on the pavement, drowning in tears for about 15 minutes or more, than I had to go feed the other cat group. I'm going back, still howling and here he is, the little bas... ooops, baby, I wanted to say baby!, eating his breakfast. I grabbed him and covered him with kisses, told him he almost killed me, to never do such thing ever again, that I love him. He was purring so loud.
I desperately need to find him a home, begging everywhere. If only I had a normal life...

The face of naughtigness:


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Naughty Chakotay!
> He always runs towards me when I'm coming with food, to be picked up,kissed and carried to the bowls. This morning he wasn't there. My heart stopped and then broke to pieces, I started crying like crazy. Well, it wasn't just a cry, recently I'm crying all the time since things are worse than ever before, this was more like howling with pain. I was sitting on my butt on the pavement, drowning in tears for about 15 minutes or more, than I had to go feed the other cat group. I'm going back, still howling and here he is, the little bas... ooops, baby, I wanted to say baby!, eating his breakfast. I grabbed him and covered him with kisses, told him he almost killed me, to never do such thing ever again, that I love him. He was purring so loud.
> I desperately need to find him a home, begging everywhere. If only I had a normal life...
> 
> The face of naughtigness:
> View attachment 451984


Such a cute face. Surely someone will love him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope so @SbanR - that would be brilliant.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Naughty Chakotay!
> He always runs towards me when I'm coming with food, to be picked up,kissed and carried to the bowls. This morning he wasn't there. My heart stopped and then broke to pieces, I started crying like crazy. Well, it wasn't just a cry, recently I'm crying all the time since things are worse than ever before, this was more like howling with pain. I was sitting on my butt on the pavement, drowning in tears for about 15 minutes or more, than I had to go feed the other cat group. I'm going back, still howling and here he is, the little bas... ooops, baby, I wanted to say baby!, eating his breakfast. I grabbed him and covered him with kisses, told him he almost killed me, to never do such thing ever again, that I love him. He was purring so loud.
> I desperately need to find him a home, begging everywhere. If only I had a normal life...
> 
> The face of naughtigness:
> View attachment 451984


Glad Chakotay turned up safe and well. He is gorgeous! Keeping everything crossed here that he has a forever home very, very soon. x


----------



## slartibartfast

B'Elanna is at the vets to be spayed. Keep everything crossed for her! And for the vets, it's B'Elanna The Street Terror after all!


----------



## slartibartfast

That little girl showed today, she is 6 weeks old.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at her! Such a little beauty


----------



## slartibartfast

Little girl has siblings!


----------



## mrs phas

slartibartfast said:


> Little girl has siblings!



Even more for you to worry about
Thank goodness those innocents have you


----------



## slartibartfast

mrs phas said:


> Even more for you to worry about
> Thank goodness those innocents have you


They need to taken from the street ASAP, it's too cold.


----------



## slartibartfast

Yala and Daisy are at the vets with B'Elanna, waiting for spaying. It was a busy week.


----------



## slartibartfast

The little one is a very lucky girl, she has a forever home.


----------



## slartibartfast

3 more kittens, dumped and alone, I can't leave them without help.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucifer and Lilith paying their respects to Darla and Riddick, visiting their grave with me.


----------



## slartibartfast

It happened again! 2 little orphans, in the same spot ( styrofoam winter shelter for homeless kitties) where was Lucy, Elvira and few other orphans. I believe someone is dumping the offspring of his unspayed cat there on regular basis.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

poor babies


----------



## dsuuwia

Have you tried to set up a cat care group in your town? Possibly via facebook or ads in your local paper? Just a few like minded people could really help you.


----------



## slartibartfast

Today was one hell of a morning!
At 1:00AM I had a message from the ladies who helped catch for spaying, that they returned them to their colony. Unfortunately one was Yalena, girl from different location. So I had to grab a carrier and run there to catch her again. Almost forgot to put some pants on!
I was searching and calling till 4:00AM, then I had to go back home, grab bags with food and go feed every colony. Backpack full of water, bag with meat and cans and a carrier, probably looked like a mule. 
I've catched her at about 5:30, then I had to carry her 2km. 
She is back with her sister and friend.
I'm in zombie mode now.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Today was one hell of a morning!
> At 1:00AM I had a message from the ladies who helped catch for spaying, that they returned them to their colony. Unfortunately one was Yalena, girl from different location. So I had to grab a carrier and run there to catch her again. Almost forgot to put some pants on!
> I was searching and calling till 4:00AM, then I had to go back home, grab bags with food and go feed every colony. Backpack full of water, bag with meat and cans and a carrier, probably looked like a mule.
> I've catched her at about 5:30, then I had to carry her 2km.
> She is back with her sister and friend.
> I'm in zombie mode now.


No wonder you feel like a zombie after all that, and your own extended feline family to feed and check on too.
At least you managed to catch Yolena. I bet she's so relieved to be back where she belongs.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> No wonder you feel like a zombie after all that, and your own extended feline family to feed and check on too.
> At least you managed to catch Yolena. I bet she's so relieved to be back where she belongs.


She is!!!

Some good news, one beautiful oldie will not spend her last years on the street. My sweet Daisy, old homeless girl, she isn't coming back to the streets, Her teeth and gums were in terrible condition, she has anemia and bad blood tests. 
She will spend her last years loved and warm, in her own home. Don't know how much time she has left, but she will be happy. She will never be hungry or cold again.
She was dumped, she had a broken heart, no words can describe how happy I'm on her having a chance to live as a loved cat for even an amount of time. She will know love again!!!
My beautiful Daisy 'Skye' Johnson, my little Quake!!! 
She won't die on the streets!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> She is!!!
> 
> Some good news, one beautiful oldie will not spend her last years on the street. My sweet Daisy, old homeless girl, she isn't coming back to the streets, Her teeth and gums were in terrible condition, she has anemia and bad blood tests.
> She will spend her last years loved and warm, in her own home. Don't know how much time she has left, but she will be happy. She will never be hungry or cold again.
> She was dumped, she had a broken heart, no words can describe how happy I'm on her having a chance to live as a loved cat for even an amount of time. She will know love again!!!
> My beautiful Daisy 'Skye' Johnson, my little Quake!!!
> She won't die on the streets!!!


Oh Slarti that's wonderful news for Daisy. She deserves to feel happy and safe in a loving home in the autumn of her life. Let's hope she has a good few years left in her to enjoy comfort and happiness. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Vets tell Daisy is 12 years old. I know her for a few years, she was always friendly, begging for some love and attention. But also afraid of the hands, she must have been beaten before. She still loves humans, she wants to be loved. She was so desperate on the streets, I'm over the Moon that her nightmare is finally over and she will spend the rest of her life as a loved home kitty.


----------



## slartibartfast

Daisy 'Skye" Johnson, my beautiful Quake


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 453048
> View attachment 453049
> 
> Daisy 'Skye" Johnson, my beautiful Quake


That's great news What a little sweetheart she is. Wishing Daisy a very, very happy and much loved life in her new forever home. x


----------



## slartibartfast

Tomorrow morning few girls will go for spaying, keep everything crossed!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Tomorrow morning few girls will go for spaying, keep everything crossed!


Hope it all goes well for them.
Why is it that the vet thinks cats understand 'no climbing'! When Misty was speyed she climbed the curtains as soon as I opened her carrier. So much for taking it easy.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> Tomorrow morning few girls will go for spaying, keep everything crossed!


Hope all goes well tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed here. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone,

Sorry, I've been a little occupied with a poorly Oscar, so I'm delayed in my message this month. If anyone wants to join in the warm and fuzzy feeling to help Slarti in her work feeding the homeless kitties, now is the time. If you've never joined in before, please do send me a message and I'll let you know how. I'd aim to do the order in the middle of the week, probably Wednesday as I'm off work. All amounts are welcome, please feel no pressure that it has to be a huge contribution.

@slartibartfast I am guessing you need some dry now it's colder? Please let me know.

Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Sorry, I've been a little occupied with a poorly Oscar, so I'm delayed in my message this month. If anyone wants to join in the warm and fuzzy feeling to help Slarti in her work feeding the homeless kitties, now is the time. If you've never joined in before, please do send me a message and I'll let you know how. I'd aim to do the order in the middle of the week, probably Wednesday as I'm off work. All amounts are welcome, please feel no pressure that it has to be a huge contribution.
> 
> @slartibartfast I am guessing you need some dry now it's colder? Please let me know.
> 
> Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


Today morning was cold as hell, seems like winter is coming, kitties will love some dry.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm back from catching, since 5:00AM. I have a few new bite marks to my collection, was bitten by a tiny kitten.
I was taking them out of their nest, I thought there were two of them. But there were 4! 2 black, 2 tabby, about month old. Little warriors are safe at the vets, they will be looking for homes. And their mom will be spayed.
I'm so happy they are off the streets, they wouldn't survive in this cold, today morning was terrible cold, almost like winter.
They are so tiny and smell amazing, I kissed their little heads.


----------



## slartibartfast

The baby who bit me was gorgeous black. Bitten by a black cat on Halloween, maybe I will turn into werecat! Then I make some cool costume and use my new werepowers to hunt those who mistreat cats.


----------



## slartibartfast

Morning kitten kisses!
The baby is now safe at the vets, away from cold and dangers of the streets.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's a boy I think and is incredible cute, with amazing markings. Hope I will have some better pictures soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

One more baby to catch!


----------



## slartibartfast

Better photo of the boy!


----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 453601
> 
> Better photo of the boy!


Oh, what a beautiful little boy!!! 
Will grow into a splendid cat!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 453601
> 
> Better photo of the boy!


Lovely looking little guy. Hopefully he will have a long and happy future.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at the handsome little devil.


----------



## slartibartfast

And here's Ezri, she will be spayed today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She’s so pretty....how can people resist that face?


----------



## slartibartfast

The kittens!!!
These babies have been rescued from the street on Saturday morning, they are safe at the vets and soon will be looking for a home. 
There is still one little baby to catch, their brother or sister, please keep everything crossed for that kitten, so I can grab him and deliver to safety!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

Slightly later than I had planned (sorry Slarti, life is running away from me with crazy work and other stuff) I have done the following orders this month. I've had to split it into four separate orders to avoid getting hit with the extra delivery charges.

Thanks go as always to you incredibly kind folk for contributing @LJC675 @SbanR @Tawny75 @ChaosCat @Jojomomo @Heather*** @Trixie1 - you are so appreciated. I know it's tough for folk at the moment, not just for @slartibartfast, so there is less money to spend this month but I've done my best.

I do, as usual, have records if anyone wants to see them.

So the orders total is as follows:

72 x 800g Smilla (mostly the favourite poultry with hearts)
1 x 10kg bag of Smilla dry food
3 x 5l Cat's Best litter from the ZP points, so free  
4 x Snackies for the Overlords (as is their traditional reward for letting their mum help the homeless ones).

I really hope this will all be of help. That's all we can do, keep trying to help.

Love from Oscar and his Human Mother xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The food is here, thank you!!! Overlords are having box zoomies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff Slarti, hope it helps


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evening everyone,

I am just popping this here in case anyone wants to join in the Homeless Kitty feeding fund this month. If you've never joined in before, drop me a message and I'll tell you how you can - it's easy and there's no pressure. I won't be placing the order probably until the middle of next week but I know several people have seen Slarti's other thread about her beloved Delle Seyah and Arthur both dying within hours of each other and want to join in to help. I thought I"d give us a couple of extra days to let more people see the thread.

Thank you from Oscar and his Human Mother xx


----------



## slartibartfast

It's getting cold, sometimes below 0 at night, kitties will be very happy if there will be some dry food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Will make sure there is, Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's freezing outside, below 0. Water bowls this morning were full of ice. Winter is the worst for the kitties.


----------



## slartibartfast

The winter came and it won't go away. Hope everyone will survive, I'm doing whatever I can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! That was fun...orders all placed and emails on the way to Slarti.

As always, thanks go to lots of you lovely folk. I've had a few different things to organise this past couple of weeks, some contributors asked me to sort something earlier for Slarti, then a few days ago I sent some food for Julian from a couple of us to try to tempt him as he's so very sad. Then today I've placed five separate orders - as I don't want to incur delivery charges, I know the costs are huge but I'd rather our donations be used not on delivery charges.

Thanks in no particular order (for all three lots of orders I've done) go to: @QOTN @SbanR @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @Heather*** @Jojomomo @GingerNinja @ChaosCat @Emmasian @Joy84 @Soozi @huckybuck @bluecordelia

This month I have had specific requests for food for Slarti's cats, litter for her cats, as well as the usual Homeless Kitty food. So let me tell you what we've got on the way!

Order One: Cat's Best litter 40l bag = 5l bag for free
10kg dry Smilla + 2 cartons of free Smilla

Order Two: 24 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
26 = 4 free of AVF turkey with tomato sauce, for Julian

Order Three: 10kg dry Smilla + 2 cartons of free Smilla
20 + 4 free x 400g Smilla goose, beef and turkey

Order Four: 12 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
12 x 800g Smilla poultry and duck
5 x various Snackies for Slarti's cats (extra to tempt Julian and for a festive treat)

Order Five: 12 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
6 x 400g Smilla delicate poultry and duck
Catessy sticks (to take me to free delivery!) - if Julian will eat them, let him 

It's a LOT of food on the way. I know it helps so much, I cannot thank you all enough for all of your help all year long. I do have records (as always!) and it's even more important as it's got more complicated and I try to avoid the delivery charges.

Slarti, I hope Arthur has some boxes at the Rainbow Bridge and hope Delle Seyah is giving them the run around. I'm very sad that your box loving boy isn't with you to enjoy all these boxes. Sending love.

Oscar thought he'd help with the order today. He sends you some furry kisses xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! That was fun...orders all placed and emails on the way to Slarti.
> 
> As always, thanks go to lots of you lovely folk. I've had a few different things to organise this past couple of weeks, some contributors asked me to sort something earlier for Slarti, then a few days ago I sent some food for Julian from a couple of us to try to tempt him as he's so very sad. Then today I've placed five separate orders - as I don't want to incur delivery charges, I know the costs are huge but I'd rather our donations be used not on delivery charges.
> 
> Thanks in no particular order (for all three lots of orders I've done) go to: @QOTN @SbanR @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @Heather*** @Jojomomo @GingerNinja @ChaosCat @Emmasian @Joy84 @Soozi @huckybuck @bluecordelia
> 
> This month I have had specific requests for food for Slarti's cats, litter for her cats, as well as the usual Homeless Kitty food. So let me tell you what we've got on the way!
> 
> Order One: Cat's Best litter 40l bag = 5l bag for free
> 10kg dry Smilla + 2 cartons of free Smilla
> 
> Order Two: 24 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
> 26 = 4 free of AVF turkey with tomato sauce, for Julian
> 
> Order Three: 10kg dry Smilla + 2 cartons of free Smilla
> 20 + 4 free x 400g Smilla goose, beef and turkey
> 
> Order Four: 12 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry and duck
> 5 x various Snackies for Slarti's cats (extra to tempt Julian and for a festive treat)
> 
> Order Five: 12 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
> 6 x 400g Smilla delicate poultry and duck
> Catessy sticks (to take me to free delivery!) - if Julian will eat them, let him
> 
> It's a LOT of food on the way. I know it helps so much, I cannot thank you all enough for all of your help all year long. I do have records (as always!) and it's even more important as it's got more complicated and I try to avoid the delivery charges.
> 
> Slarti, I hope Arthur has some boxes at the Rainbow Bridge and hope Delle Seyah is giving them the run around. I'm very sad that your box loving boy isn't with you to enjoy all these boxes. Sending love.
> 
> Oscar thought he'd help with the order today. He sends you some furry kisses xxx
> 
> View attachment 456273


Thank You Mrs F xx oh! and thank you Oscar Woo for helping out, I'm sure that you were a big help, good boy x @slartibartfast Sending tons of eating vibes to Julian, really hope his appetite improves soon. Stay strong xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I wish Arthur could see all those boxes, he would be so happy playing with Delle. I miss my babies so much, Julian does too. Special purrs from him for that Animonda, it's the only thing these sad days that he will always be tempted to eat. I think it's the tomato sauce.
Homeless kitties will be very happy for all those tasty food. The ones from the parking lot have new winter styrofoam shelters since yesterday, they are already sleeping inside.
Thank you!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

At least today temperature is above 0, kitties won't freeze their little sweet butts off. My garden kitties had heating in their shed, but the monster turned that off, because I can afford it. Even at home I have heating only in one room, all the cats are sitting there, I'm afraid he will take it away too.


----------



## slartibartfast

First parcel arrived!
I had no idea that DPD delivers on weekends, but here it is, the one with Cosma snackies, Jules will have a very tasty kitty spaghetti today! Thank you!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good stuff, only four more to come


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great, Slarti, thanks for letting us know - though your apartment will be full to bursting now I’m sure, sorry if you have no room to move around. 

Furry kisses to the Overlords xx


----------



## slartibartfast

There is still lot of space left, don't worry.

Julian is sitting in one of the boxes, it's so strange without Arthur zoomies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Baby Arthur


----------



## slartibartfast

Winter is here! Freezing outside, temperatures below 0 even during the day. And I have to find something for two kittens, mom moved into one of winter shelters 2 days ago.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's been a month since my babies are gone. I'm feeding Delle's mom everyday, it's so hard to look her in the eyes, knowing that I failed our beautiful daughter. and there's Arthur's brother, he has the same meow.

Still trying to find something for those kittens. At least last days and nights have been warmer, above 0.


----------



## slartibartfast

Winter strikes again, it's below 0 now. Garden kitties had warm breakfast, I cooked chicken for the Overlords (spoiling Julian rotten) and shared with them, they also had a bowl of hot chicken broth. Now they having zoomies, Julian is watching them from the window.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a new furriend, gorgeous and very friendly black girl. She appeared two days ago, begging for food. Looks young and is very sweet.


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> I have a new furriend, gorgeous and very friendly black girl. She appeared two days ago, begging for food. Looks young and is very sweet.


Thank goodness she's found you Slarti, keep safe and warm xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Black girl is a regular now, she runs towards me screaming.


----------



## slartibartfast

Those feral kittens are getting braver every day. They run towards me, meowing their lungs out, then they run around the bowls. They are meat obsessed, today it was chicken liver, they were growling while eating, 'Iz mine!!!'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, Happy New Year and all that malarkey...!

Just a quick message to say I’m going to do an order in the next few days, probably Monday night. I know it’s not much notice, sorry, but if anyone wants to join in that hasn’t before just drop me a message. If you have a few spare pennies from not spending so much on going out over Christmas, we can put them to good use  

Thank you so much, I should add up what’s been donated over the year...a LOT of tins of food. Without your help, Slarti wouldn’t be able to carry on her work for so many homeless kitties that need her. 

Here’s to a peaceful 2021.

Mrs F and Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right then. After much time and faffing around I've sorted it out.

Thanks go as always to the totally awesome bunch of folk who contribute to helping Slarti in her important work. So thank you thank you thank you to @SbanR @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** @ChaosCat @GingerNinja @chillminx

A couple of contributors requested that some of their funds went to Slarti's cats, so I've done that too. I've also bought the next three years 5% discount (I only had 2% before) and what I hopefully think is a waiver of their additional charges too - that's my contribution this month. This would be brilliant as I spend quite a long time trying to jiggle the orders to avoid the extra delivery charges, so I'm hopeful  I also used up our Bonus Points on some litter, I'll need to let the points build up again now as they are almost all used before I can get more litter. I did three orders today, details below:

Order One:
30 x 400g Smilla rabbit (for Slarti's cats)
30 x AVF turkey in sauce (for Julian, Slarti's cat)
2 x 10kg Smilla poultry dry food
48 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order Two:
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
Cat's Best litter 5l (free with points - for Slarti's cats)

Order Three:
24 x 400g Smilla poultry, beef and game
Cosma Snackies for Slarti's cats (for Kitty Spaghetti as a treat!)
Cat's Best litter 5l (free with points - for Slarti's cats)

As always, it's all written down so if anyone wants to see the details, they are here with me.

I know you are having a tough time @slartibartfast and I hope this helps. Everyone who contributes is so so kind and I am personally grateful to you all, especially at this time when things are tough here in the UK too.

Lots of love Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right then. After much time and faffing around I've sorted it out.
> 
> Thanks go as always to the totally awesome bunch of folk who contribute to helping Slarti in her important work. So thank you thank you thank you to @SbanR @Trixie1 @Tawny75 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** @ChaosCat @GingerNinja @chillminx
> 
> A couple of contributors requested that some of their funds went to Slarti's cats, so I've done that too. I've also bought the next three years 5% discount (I only had 2% before) and what I hopefully think is a waiver of their additional charges too - that's my contribution this month. This would be brilliant as I spend quite a long time trying to jiggle the orders to avoid the extra delivery charges, so I'm hopeful  I also used up our Bonus Points on some litter, I'll need to let the points build up again now as they are almost all used before I can get more litter. I did three orders today, details below:
> 
> Order One:
> 30 x 400g Smilla rabbit (for Slarti's cats)
> 30 x AVF turkey in sauce (for Julian, Slarti's cat)
> 2 x 10kg Smilla poultry dry food
> 48 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
> 
> Order Two:
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
> Cat's Best litter 5l (free with points - for Slarti's cats)
> 
> Order Three:
> 24 x 400g Smilla poultry, beef and game
> Cosma Snackies for Slarti's cats (for Kitty Spaghetti as a treat!)
> Cat's Best litter 5l (free with points - for Slarti's cats)
> 
> As always, it's all written down so if anyone wants to see the details, they are here with me.
> 
> I know you are having a tough time @slartibartfast and I hope this helps. Everyone who contributes is so so kind and I am personally grateful to you all, especially at this time when things are tough here in the UK too.
> 
> Lots of love Oscar and Mrs F xx


Thank you Mrs F x and I have no doubt that Oscar Woo was a tremendous help too! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @Trixie1 he chooses the Snackies flavours


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @Trixie1 he chooses the Snackies flavours


He is Julian's hero!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

@Mrs Funkin , Julian wants to say that those Catessy sticks, that came with last month order, mixed well with Kitty Spaghetti! There was special offer on all kinds of turkey meat at Lidl, up to -50%, so the Overlords shared a big bowl of Kitty Spaghetti with their furriends, Lucifer and Lilith, the garden kitties. They are sharing everything, whatever my babies eat, Dark Lord and Madam Satan have the same in their bowls. I wish I could take them in.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you so much!!!
Potter and Julian were so 'helpful' with carrying parcels, they have learned some new naughty words when they almost killed me on the stairs.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lots of love and purrs from parking lot kitties!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Warm vibes needed! Please keep everything crossed for my homeless furriends, winter is showing its evil side. It's cold, there is lot of snow and the worse is coming, temperatures as low as -15 may show at the end of the week.


----------



## slartibartfast

Almost -10 this morning, I hate winter!


----------



## slartibartfast

-20 this morning, tomorrow will be the same, maybe even worse. Hope it will get warmer soon, my poor furriends aren't amused at all!


----------



## slartibartfast

I love watching those parking lot kittens! I brought them chicken today, they are so meat obsessed. they were growling at the bowl, one even put his paw on his siblings heads, pushing them away from food. Table manners at its finest!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cheeky one! Hope you’re okay Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

Watching those little ones really brightens my miserable existence, they are so funny. Since that winter break all I do is crying from utter hopelessness, only cats keep me going. 
Another good moment today, the kitty that was missing for some time, since that terrible freeze when there was -20 outside, I thought she frozen to death somewhere and I lost her forever, cheeky little lady showed today, screaming for food! I was so happy and relieved seeing her in good health. i don't know where she's been hiding all that time, I was leaving dry food for her everyday, I hope she was eating. I hope she won't go AWOL ever again, naughty girl!
It warmer outside, still lots of snow though. And ice! You should see me this morning, walking like a duck on a thin layer of ice, with lots of naughty words on my mouth, lots of traditional Polish 'Kurwa mać!' went into the air. I've managed to feed everyone without landing on my butt even once. But it was close!


----------



## slartibartfast

Still some snow but also a lot of slippery mud. I had a little accident this morning while feeding, ended looking like a Creature from the Black Latrine. Cats didn't complain, they don't judge by the looks.


----------



## ebonycat

slartibartfast said:


> Still some snow but also a lot of slippery mud. I had a little accident this morning while feeding, ended looking like a Creature from the Black Latrine. Cats didn't complain, they don't judge by the looks.


Be careful, you're a guardian angel to those darling little homeless kitties.
Take care xx


----------



## slartibartfast

It's getting colder and snowing again, winter sucks!
Two new kitties joined the colony, youngsters, about 1 year old. They look like siblings, white with grey tabby markings and the cutest pink noses. They are shy, I will try to get some pictures of their sweet faces.
Parking lot kitties also had a guest yesterday, adult tabby.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone. Just the usual message to say I’ll do the food order on Wednesday next week, so if anyone wants to contribute it would be very welcome. If you’ve joined in before and have used PayPal I have my own PP now (as it’s getting confusing for husband!) so it’s the same email but instead of David, please use Sharon. If that’s a hassle, or you accidentally send it to husband, it’s not an issue  If you’ve not joined in before and want to, just drop me a message on her and I’ll send you details for PP or bank transfer. 

Hope you are all doing okay in these crazy times. I know it’s difficult for lots of people and everything is going up in price here in the UK too but if you can spare a few pennies, all is greatly appreciated. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a heads up for those that have contributed and are wondering why I've not ordered yet, Slarti has asked me to delay the order a few days, so I will do it at the beginning of next week


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just a heads up for those that have contributed and are wondering why I've not ordered yet, Slarti has asked me to delay the order a few days, so I will do it at the beginning of next week


I totally forgotten that I have to go to work a little earlier this week and that mat cause problems with delivery. The Evil Ones are at home all the time but they are pure evil and will probably throw it all away, just to hurt me.
My brain is frozen, everything is frozen, last night it was -12, today only -4. Kitties aren't amused, winter sucks!
Will upload some pictures later, parking lot kitties in the snow, they are so beautiful! But the pictures won't be the best quality, courtesy of the crapmera.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

That tabby baby is Sreberko, Arthur's twin. He has the same meow.I miss my baby so much.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Arthur


----------



## slartibartfast

It's so cold outside, my poor kitties, -10 now, night will be even worse. And such temperatures would probably last or the next two weeks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ll do the order later Slarti, you need some dry given the weather?


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll do the order later Slarti, you need some dry given the weather?


Dry would be great, it's freezing outside!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely folk of CatChat,

I've just done the orders for the Homeless Kitties...I've had to do it in five separate orders to avoid the delivery excess charges, sorry Slarti if you have too many deliveries but better that and more food (I wish they didn't do it though, it takes so much longer!). Anyway, thanks go as always to our amazing contributors. Without you, the little ones would be in a much worst state. So thank you to @QOTN @GingerNinja @Heather*** @immum @Jojomomo @SbanR @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Trixie1 you are all total superstars.

So here we go:

Order One:
24 x 400g Smilla Winter Edition with rabbit (for Slarti's cats, as per prior request from contributor)
18 x 100g AVF turkey tomato sauce (as above)

Order Two:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
Cosmas Snackies (for Slarti's cats)

Order Three:
10kg Smilla dry poultry (with two freebie things, Hearties and Toothies)
24 x 400g Smilla poultry and lamb

Order Four:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
1 x 5l freebie Cat's Best litter (last of the points we currently have)

Order Five:
24 x400g Smilla poultry with hearts
6 x 400g Smilla goose, beef selection
10kg Smilla dry poultry (with two freebie things, Hearties and Toothies)

We saved quite a lot of money as I bought the 5% discount, which starts this month. That combined with some jiggery pokery means I think we've done pretty well. I know the orders don't look big but I think they are heavy hence so many trying to avoid the charges - and I am tied by what is in stock too.

Oscar says a special thank you to you all for helping in this cold weather. He went out in the snow a bit this morning and wasn't a fan.

Hope it all arrives soon @slartibartfast and hope the kitties enjoy it too.


----------



## slartibartfast

Oscar is sooooooooooo right, snow isn't fun at all! It sucks!
Thank you all, kitties will be so happy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived today, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mystiue claimed one box, it's her new bed now. And Potter, since there are treats, lots of treats hidden in the cupboard, he went a little bonkers and become a furry metal star. Drum solos on the cupboard door, followed by vocals. It's that famous furry metal band Iron Kitten's song, 'Give Give, Give, the Treats to the Beast'! You know that band, their other hits are 'Valerian High', 'Two Minutes to Feeding', 'Hallowed be Thy Bowl' and many other great songs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's good, glad it's all arrived. 

Enjoy your Freebie Treats Potter! I love it when there are little freebie treats that your cats can have, Slarti


----------



## slartibartfast

New girl joined the colony, beautiful black with some white on her feet. And new tabby, boy or girl, shy. 
It's freezing outside, I'm so sick of this cold, hate winter!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have another new friend, feathery one. We met on my way from one kitty colony to the next one. I offered him food and now he is waiting for me everyday. I think it's a robin. I hope the cats will understand that he is off limits, no hunting allowed!


----------



## slartibartfast

I made a little feeder for my robin, from plastic bowl and some sizal string, to hang on the tree.


----------



## slartibartfast

Finally it's getting warmer!


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello lovely folk of CatChat,
> 
> I've just done the orders for the Homeless Kitties...I've had to do it in five separate orders to avoid the delivery excess charges, sorry Slarti if you have too many deliveries but better that and more food (I wish they didn't do it though, it takes so much longer!). Anyway, thanks go as always to our amazing contributors. Without you, the little ones would be in a much worst state. So thank you to @QOTN @GingerNinja @Heather*** @immum @Jojomomo @SbanR @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Trixie1 you are all total superstars.
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> Order One:
> 24 x 400g Smilla Winter Edition with rabbit (for Slarti's cats, as per prior request from contributor)
> 18 x 100g AVF turkey tomato sauce (as above)
> 
> Order Two:
> 24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
> Cosmas Snackies (for Slarti's cats)
> 
> Order Three:
> 10kg Smilla dry poultry (with two freebie things, Hearties and Toothies)
> 24 x 400g Smilla poultry and lamb
> 
> Order Four:
> 24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
> 1 x 5l freebie Cat's Best litter (last of the points we currently have)
> 
> Order Five:
> 24 x400g Smilla poultry with hearts
> 6 x 400g Smilla goose, beef selection
> 10kg Smilla dry poultry (with two freebie things, Hearties and Toothies)
> 
> We saved quite a lot of money as I bought the 5% discount, which starts this month. That combined with some jiggery pokery means I think we've done pretty well. I know the orders don't look big but I think they are heavy hence so many trying to avoid the charges - and I am tied by what is in stock too.
> 
> Oscar says a special thank you to you all for helping in this cold weather. He went out in the snow a bit this morning and wasn't a fan.
> 
> Hope it all arrives soon @slartibartfast and hope the kitties enjoy it too.


Happy to contribute too but I don't have a PayPal account...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Douglas' Dad said:


> Happy to contribute too but I don't have a PayPal account...


Hi @Douglas' Dad that's lovely of you  I have a few folk who bank transfer to me, too, if you'd be happy to do that. There's no pressure to contribute each month, nor any pressure about the amount. Keep your eye out for my next message (normally at the end of the month) and if you would like to join in, just drop me a private message.

Slarti, I'm glad it's warming up! Phew!


----------



## slartibartfast

My poor garden kitty Lucifer, he was in a fight, his eye looks terrible. I'm trying to contact the woman from cat foundation via facebook, I can't call her because my phone went bonkers and all contacts mysteriously disappeared, up the creek with no paddle with absolutely everything! I hope she will respond and agree to take him to the hospital. I gave him some eyedrops, that's all I can do for now, can't afford the vet. I feel like $hit, failed again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Lucifer  I hope you can get some help for him Slarti - you are not a failure, you give them so much of yourself. Positive vibes for the boy xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Lucifer  I hope you can get some help for him Slarti - you are not a failure, you give them so much of yourself. Positive vibes for the boy xx


But I am a total failure because of that bloody poverty! If it wasn't just an eye, if he was hit by a car, bleeding to death in my arms, I couldn't do nothing because I have no money. I'm abused at home, treaten worse than $hit and I can do nothing because I have no money. I feel so bad all the time and have absolutely no hope, it's killing me.
His eye is better today, eyedrops helped.I love that cat, I wish I could take him home, Julian would be so happy to have someone to play with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  you are doing brilliantly looking after all the cats that you do, in awful circumstances - I hope that as the spring comes, it gets a little easier for you.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@slartibartfast you do a fantastic job and the cats are better of because of you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the month came around quickly (as February often does!), so here is my usual monthly post  I will aim to order at the weekend I think, I'm going to be pretty busy with work until Saturday. If anyone wants to join in this month, you know where I am. Drop me a message if you've not joined before  All contributions are most welcome and Oscar says he will do his best to get the best VFM. Thanks so much


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Just sent you £5 @Mrs Funkin towards the food for @slartibartfast


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening everyone,

Just nipping in to let you all know that I did the order earlier. Gosh, what a faff this time, the extra shipping charges kept appearing and disappearing...but eventually I got sorted into four different orders. Don't ask my why the first huge order incurred no extra charges....I think the exchange rate to PP worked slightly in my favour and of course I bought the 5% discount scheme which started last month, which gets us a fair bit extra too. As always, everything is written in my notebook should anyone wish to see it.

Anyway, thanks as always go to our awesome contributors, who are this month @Jojomomo @ChaosCat @QOTN @Heather*** @Gallifreyangirl @Douglas' Dad @SbanR @LJC675 @Trixie1 @Tawny75 - you are all so kind to contribute and it is so appreciated. May you feel the warm and fuzzies now 

So, order one (this contains food for Slarti's own cats, at the request of a couple of contributors):

30 x 100g AVF turkey tomato sauce (for Julian)
24 x 400g Feringa rabbit and turkey (for Slarti's cats)
48 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order two:

24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
3 x Snackies (for Slarti's cats)

Order three:

24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order four:

12 x 800g Smilla poultry with lamb
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
1 x Snackies (for Slarti's cats)

Hopefully that's all okay @slartibartfast and will be helpful.

Lots of love from Oscar & Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Jules will be over the Moon! That Animonda is his Holy Grail, he will always eat this. 
His eating is back to normal, the fur on his belly is growing back (he licked himself bald from grief), but he is still so sad, lacking his parners in crime.
If everything goes right, Lilith and Lucifer will go for spaying/neutering tomorrow. If Lilith finds home, because of her pedigree looks, my heart will broke about returning Lucy to the streets alone, I will let him in. He wants it, I want it, it would me my first ever birthday gift in my life ( I was always mistreated and abused, I've never had a birthday before, just beating at my birth date for not being up to the monster's standards, the monster is my evil mother).
I love Lilith, but she will be better with someone else, someone normal, with normal income. She has a chance with her looks! Lucy is just plain black, the most gorgeous for me, but sadly people won't like to adopt black cats.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for Lucifer and Lilith, they went to the vets this morning and are waiting for their surgeries. I love those cats!


----------



## slartibartfast

I miss them already, especially my Lord Morningstar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws crossed here Slarti.


----------



## Trixie1

Everything crossed here too. Hope all goes well.


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you so much!!! Mystique is guarding the boxes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad it’s all with you Slarti  Hope they enjoy it.


----------



## Sel

If you have a stray or know of a stray I can take it in I’m in London though I want to adopt another cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Sel said:


> If you have a stray or know of a stray I can take it in I'm in London though I want to adopt another cat


Unfortunately I'm in Poland.


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for catching Delle's mother. She needs spaying ASAP. Today's action was a total failure, maybe tomorrow. And there is a slight chance, if catching wents well, or her to go to a foster home and be adopted. 
It would be my last gift for my beautiful deceased daughter, to give her biological mum a better life, I know she would want it. I miss her so much, she was the love of my life, she was everything.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws and fingers crossed here Slarti.


----------



## Blacky90

Hi, Mrs Funkin.
I only saw this thread today and have made it through about ten pages. If you are still doing the monthly thing if you could let me know how and when if thats okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do a message at the beginning of the month @Blacky90 - if you send me a PM I can send you details for PayPal. Thanks


----------



## Blacky90

Okay. Might take me awhile to figure out but at least I have some time. Thanks


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle's mum went to the vets, I've catched her today.


----------



## Blacky90

Good job.


----------



## slartibartfast

Blacky90 said:


> Good job.


She ignored the trap completely, I thought I won't catch her at all. And then another idea, to put some snacks in the carrier. She went inside and then it was just pushing her butt a little and closing the door.


----------



## slartibartfast

One more of my girls went for spaying too, Seven (of Nine, lots of my furriends have a Star Trek names)


----------



## slartibartfast

It was a special morning. And the day to come.
I've catched my sweet boy Chucky. I was feeding for over 2 years, recently he was so scared and bullied, he will eat only in my presence, he was shaking and so afraid, he was terrified to be outside for food. I don't know if it's about some other cat or evil people, it was heartbroking.
He was always cuddling and begging for help.
So today I finally had a place for him. Keep everything crossed!!!
If everything goes right, he will be in his forever home in a few days!


----------



## slartibartfast

More catching and one destroyed carrier, RIP carrier, you've delivered a lot of cats to the vets. Now I'm left with the only one, I hope the Overlords won't mind if I borrow their carrier for the next catching.


----------



## slartibartfast

Uhura will be spayed!


----------



## slartibartfast

Chucky is in his own home! He is happy, he loves his new slaves, his dream come true! No more fear, no more hiding in the shadows, too afraid to even come for food, no more bullying, he is safe now.


----------



## slartibartfast

Oh, and another girl went for spaying yesterday, still more to catch, spring is a busy time!


----------



## slartibartfast

Another drastic raise in meat prices, I'm dead! Barely affording it before, I'm sick with fear.


----------



## slartibartfast

I saw T'Challa today (Chucky's friend), he didn't even come close, he run away. That cat used to climb on my lap, headbutt, purr and knead when I came with food. Now most of the time he won't even show, hiding somewhere. I don't know what made him and Chucky so terrified. 
If only he would learn to trust me again, he could join Chucky in home, his new slaves are considering adopting second cat, to keep Chucky company.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I saw T'Challa today (Chucky's friend), he didn't even come close, he run away. That cat used to climb on my lap, headbutt, purr and knead when I came with food. Now most of the time he won't even show, hiding somewhere. I don't know what made him and Chucky so terrified.
> If only he would learn to trust me again, he could join Chucky in home, his new slaves are considering adopting second cat, to keep Chucky company.


Hopefully you will have better luck with him when you try again. Are you leaving him food nearby each time you visit him? I'm guessing you are, being a cat fairy godmother .


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Hopefully you will have better luck with him when you try again. Are you leaving him food nearby each time you visit him? I'm guessing you are, being a cat fairy godmother .


Always leaving food, hope he at least eats.


----------



## slartibartfast

Parking lot kitties!


----------



## slartibartfast

Last street pictures of Chucky, he is in his new home now!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Last street pictures of Chucky, he is in his new home now!
> View attachment 465053
> View attachment 465054


Lovely Chucky. I hope his buddy T'Challa gets to join him soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It always makes me smile Slarti to see how much better your street kitties eat than Oscar does (his choice! Not mine!)  Now you, on the other hand...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone, 

I know many of us are struggling financially but this is just my monthly message in case you have the price of a latte spare to join in the warm and fuzzy feeling. I will try to get the order in before Easter if I can. 

I also know many of us have donated to our beloved Chillminx’s collection - and it doesn’t feel right to me not to talk about her in this thread. Stef often supported our donations to the homeless kitties - in fact it was her and Paddypaws who kind of started me off on this. I wanted to send a donation of food, PP helped me figure it out and then Stef asked to join in - and the collection was begun. I know that Stef was pleased to help Slarti as she did love an “on the ground” organisation. 

If anyone wants to join in that hasn’t before, please let me know and drop me a DM. 

So to our dear friend Chillminx, I say thank you for all of your contributions and your kindness. I hope that Arthur and Delle have found you over the Bridge xx


----------



## huckybuck

I just knew Stef would have been a regular contributor to the homeless kitties Mrs F and it’s sad that her usual donations will be missing from the fund. 

I will try to add a little bit extra each month if I can just so the shortfall impact might be less noticeable. 

(And aware that me going AWOL didn’t help either - I have some catching up to do) xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck I didn't mention Stef to make you (or others) feel bad  I'm sorry. I mentioned her because I felt that I couldn't let her death go unmentioned on the thread she often contributed to.

I'm very glad you are back - and you are super kind to donate extra in Stef's name, thank you xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

I’ll contribute this month Mrs F - have dropped you a PM


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @huckybuck I didn't mention Stef to make you (or others) feel bad  I'm sorry. I mentioned her because I felt that I couldn't let her death go unmentioned on the thread she often contributed to.
> 
> I'm very glad you are back - and you are super kind to donate extra in Stef's name, thank you xx


Don't be silly I know you didn't. It was something that had already crossed my mind when the discussion about Stef's legacy was happening.

I'd already thought Stef was probably a regular contributor to the homeless kitties and that her donation would be missed so I wanted to do something about that myself.

I feel more bad about not contributing as much as I'd have liked over this last year lol!!!


----------



## Soozi

Ive felt bad not donating to SBF of late Mrs F just been terribly distracted!
I will resume my small monthly donations for Slarti but will need reminding lovely!
I know Stef will be happy to see us helping even in these tough times hope she forgives me. x❤


----------



## AstroKitties

I would like to contribute this month and will try to going forwards when able to xx

Will try to figure out how to DM you. If haven't received anything soon them DM me details instead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t want anyone to feel bad! Please don’t - life changes and I’m just pleased to see some of our “old faces” back on the forums - you’ve been so so missed.

I know that our donation is helpful, actually it’s more than helpful, it’s a lifeline. I’m always pleased to think of all the furries we have helped since this started in September 2018.

 Lucky kitties this month! Slarti, any requests, or are they still happy with the Smilla? I presume the weather is warm enough not to need any dry now?


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't want anyone to feel bad! Please don't - life changes and I'm just pleased to see some of our "old faces" back on the forums - you've been so so missed.
> 
> I know that our donation is helpful, actually it's more than helpful, it's a lifeline. I'm always pleased to think of all the furries we have helped since this started in September 2018.
> 
> Lucky kitties this month! Slarti, any requests, or are they still happy with the Smilla? I presume the weather is warm enough not to need any dry now?


Smilla is the best! It's warmer everyday, spring is in the air. That means the kitten season is coming. I know no mather how hard I try to catch all the cats for spaying/neutering, there still be more, there will be newcomers and babies born on the street.


----------



## slartibartfast

Chilllminx was one of the kind, the world is much darker place without her.


----------



## slartibartfast

I need those famous Forum Vibes!!! 
I found him today, he came to the feeding ground, I've never seen him before.








He is in hospital now.
He is in such bad shape, I'm afraid he may not survive. He has infected wounds, lots of pus everywhere, even in his belly. He is starved almost to death. 
And he is FeLV positive.

When I saw him, my heart broke into pieces. He must have a home before, he let me to pick him up. And the moment he realized I'm not going anywhere without him, I'm not leaving him no matter what, the look he gave me, and he started to cuddle, purr and knead. He wants to live, he was begging for help, I hope help didn't came too late, that I didn't fail again.

Keep everything crossed for the little warrior!!!


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> I need those famous Forum Vibes!!!
> I found him today, he came to the feeding ground, I've never seen him before.
> View attachment 465616
> 
> He is in hospital now.
> He is in such bad shape, I'm afraid he may not survive. He has infected wounds, lots of pus everywhere, even in his belly. He is starved almost to death.
> And he is FeLV positive.
> 
> When I saw him, my heart broke into pieces. He must have a home before, he let me to pick him up. And the moment he realized I'm not going anywhere without him, I'm not leaving him no matter what, the look he gave me, and he started to cuddle, purr and knead. He wants to live, he was begging for help, I hope help didn't came too late, that I didn't fail again.
> 
> Keep everything crossed for the little warrior!!!


All fingers and paws crossed for the little warrior


----------



## SbanR

Poor boy. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As many positive vibes as I can muster, Slarti. Come on little one, thank goodness you were found (and you haven't failed, Slarti, you absolutely know that you haven't failed you are helping this poor cats when they have nobody else) and can hopefully can some treatment that will help you.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> I need those famous Forum Vibes!!!
> I found him today, he came to the feeding ground, I've never seen him before.
> View attachment 465616
> 
> He is in hospital now.
> He is in such bad shape, I'm afraid he may not survive. He has infected wounds, lots of pus everywhere, even in his belly. He is starved almost to death.
> And he is FeLV positive.
> 
> When I saw him, my heart broke into pieces. He must have a home before, he let me to pick him up. And the moment he realized I'm not going anywhere without him, I'm not leaving him no matter what, the look he gave me, and he started to cuddle, purr and knead. He wants to live, he was begging for help, I hope help didn't came too late, that I didn't fail again.
> 
> Keep everything crossed for the little warrior!!!


Oh poor sweat heart. sending tons of positive healing vibes little Warriors way.Thank goodness you found him. Come on little one, keeping everything crossed here.


----------



## Jojomomo

All fingers and paws crossed here, please keep us updated x


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor little fellow  bless you for helping SBF.

Paws crossed here too x


----------



## slartibartfast

He is feeling a little better today!!!
I hope he will win his fight and find a loving home. I'm going to make him a blanket and few toys, can't stop thinking about him.


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased you were able to help him SBF and I hope he goes from strength to strength now - I have everything crossed for the fighter.


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> So pleased you were able to help him SBF and I hope he goes from strength to strength now - I have everything crossed for the fighter.


I hope it too, he is my special furriend now. !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

Sorry for the delay in ordering, I have placed four orders so far (details in a minute) and I'm just waiting on @slartibartfast letting me know about something before I can place the rest. I thought I'd get on though. As always, I am bound by what is available - and today the homeless kitty's favourite poultry with hearts is only available in 6 x 800g cans, so that's what I've ordered (not much difference in price). Obviously, the orders are heavy, so to avoid the extra charges, I do lots of separate orders - which I'm sure ZP hate but so be it. I don't want to lose our valuable resources to delivery charges!

So a HUGE thank you to the following people for their kindness: @Trixie1 @LJC675 @Tawny75 @Douglas' Dad @SbanR @AstroKitties @QOTN @Heather*** @huckybuck @Jojomomo @GingerNinja @JaimeandBree - I hope you are all feeling the warm and fuzzies for being so very kind. Thank you, thank you.

So the orders so far are:

Order One: 
24 x 800g Smilla poultry and duck
6 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts

Order Two:
30 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts

Order Three:
30 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
5 x Cosma Snackies (for Slarti's own cats, as is our traditional "thank you" to them for all their Mum's hard work)

Order Four:
12 x 800g Smilla poultry and hearts
20l Cat's Best Litter (from me, not from the fund, as Slarti needs some litter thanks to Lucifer being very "productive"!)

The remaining orders will be sorted once I've heard from Slarti and I'll update the thread again. I'm waiting on what her own cats need, as a couple of contributors request that half their donation goes to her own cats, so I sort that at the same time.

As always I have records should anyone wish to see them.

Thanks so much again, we have done really well this month - and you can see what a huge amount of food this has managed to buy so far. Amazing!

Oscar Woo & Mrs F xx


----------



## Annealise

slartibartfast said:


> I need those famous Forum Vibes!!!
> I found him today, he came to the feeding ground, I've never seen him before.
> View attachment 465616
> 
> He is in hospital now.
> He is in such bad shape, I'm afraid he may not survive. He has infected wounds, lots of pus everywhere, even in his belly. He is starved almost to death.
> And he is FeLV positive.
> 
> When I saw him, my heart broke into pieces. He must have a home before, he let me to pick him up. And the moment he realized I'm not going anywhere without him, I'm not leaving him no matter what, the look he gave me, and he started to cuddle, purr and knead. He wants to live, he was begging for help, I hope help didn't came too late, that I didn't fail again.
> 
> Keep everything crossed for the little warrior!!!


How is the little fellow now? Just read about him and feel so sorry for him. To think he must have been a pet at one stage and then abandoned to survive for himself is heartbreaking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. I've got two more orders to list, so:

Order Five:
20 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey
12 x 400g Smilla mixed beef
6 x 100g Animonda turkey and tomato sauce (for Julian)
1 x 5l Cat's Best litter (for Free, from the ZP bonus points)
The above three food things are for Slarti's cats. Two contributors ask that half their donation each month goes to them, so that's the above (and the freebie litter)
Also - 12 x 400g Smilla poultry and beef

Order Six:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry and lamb

I do have another order in the pipeline - but I think I've broken ZP Poland as it won't let me place the last one...so that might be tomorrow. I'll obviously update accordingly. I think the delivery driver might wonder what the heck is going on! Sorry Slarti if you won't be able to move in your apartment, I think that may be the case.

Gosh, we've done so well this month. I like to think in part that this is in memory of @chillminx - so an extra thank you so so so much everyone. I know she would be pleased that we are carrying on with our help, she did so love "on the ground" help. Sob.

xxx


----------



## SbanR

What is Mrrau turkey @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apparently more jelly and they like it @SbanR  Besides that, I dunno!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Final one, now I've not broken ZP anymore.

Order Seven:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts (the favourite!)

Phew! Got there in the end.

Prepare to be bombarded thanks to everyone's kindness @slartibartfast 

Signing off for a month now, Oscar says he is tired.

Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> What is Mrrau turkey @Mrs Funkin


Smilla Mrrrau has different texture from other Smilla's. It's a pate but very moist and there is a lot of tasty gelly. The Overlords went crazy for it, chicken and turkey, they also love the beef flavour, always licking the bowls clean. Looks like it's all about the texture!


----------



## slartibartfast

Annealise said:


> How is the little fellow now? Just read about him and feel so sorry for him. To think he must have been a pet at one stage and then abandoned to survive for himself is heartbreaking.


He is way better, he responded to treatment well. He will have USG tomorrow, about that pus in his belly, where did it come from, is it from the bite or something else, I hope the results will be good. 
I think he was a pet but when he come home sick and looking bad his so-called-owners just grabbed him and abandoned him at a homeless kitties feeding spot. It wouldn't be the first time, there were so many kitties throwed away there like a thrash.
I'm so glad I found him, he will be looking for his forever home soon if everything goes well, he is the most loving and gentle cat ever!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent news @slartibartfast  Keep getting better little one, then you can find a new home we hope.


----------



## slartibartfast

He may have a home soon, with another FeLV+ cat, keep everything crossed!


----------



## Annealise

slartibartfast said:


> He is way better, he responded to treatment well. He will have USG tomorrow, about that pus in his belly, where did it come from, is it from the bite or something else, I hope the results will be good.
> I think he was a pet but when he come home sick and looking bad his so-called-owners just grabbed him and abandoned him at a homeless kitties feeding spot. It wouldn't be the first time, there were so many kitties throwed away there like a thrash.
> I'm so glad I found him, he will be looking for his forever home soon if everything goes well, he is the most loving and gentle cat ever!


Oh that's so good to hear. Its so sad for all those cats in this situation Its incredible they survive fending for themselves. Where is your feeding centre btw? What a good job you all do there.


----------



## slartibartfast

Annealise said:


> Oh that's so good to hear. Its so sad for all those cats in this situation Its incredible they survive fending for themselves. Where is your feeding centre btw? What a good job you all do there.


It's just on the street








one of many sites, I have a long walk in the morning everyday, bringing food to everyone, just a few kilometres. About 4:00AM I'm grabbing a big bag of food and a backpack, I'm back home at about 6:00AM or later.
I found him there. The picture is old, the kittens are now in their forever homes.


----------



## Emmasian

So glad to hear that he is on the mend and hopefully headed for a new home. You do an amazing job xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived and it's amazing!!! Kitties will be so happy and well fed!!! Thank you!!!!!!!
The Overlords claimed the boxes, the best place to sit is always a box full of tins, it's their Iron Throne! I wouldn't be surprised if they start to meow Winds of Ca(t)stamere.


----------



## Annealise

slartibartfast said:


> It's just on the street
> View attachment 466188
> 
> one of many sites, I have a long walk in the morning everyday, bringing food to everyone, just a few kilometres. About 4:00AM I'm grabbing a big bag of food and a backpack, I'm back home at about 6:00AM or later.
> I found him there. The picture is old, the kittens are now in their forever homes.


Just read all the previous posts - Was going to post you a box various tinned foods from Zooplus that my cat now cannot eat due to his diet - didn't realise you were you were in Poland though. Will make enquires. You are doing such a wonderful job! Would dry food be more economical and easy for you ?


----------



## slartibartfast

Annealise said:


> Just read all the previous posts - Was going to post you a box various tinned foods from Zooplus that my cat now cannot eat due to his diet - didn't realise you were you were in Poland though. Will make enquires. You are doing such a wonderful job! Would dry food be more economical and easy for you ?


Wet is better and healthier for the kitties, dry is great in winter, when temperatures are so low that wet freezes almost instantly. 
Polish kitties meow 'Hello!'


----------



## Annealise

slartibartfast said:


> Wet is better and healthier for the kitties, dry is great in winter, when temperatures are so low that wet freezes almost instantly.
> Polish kitties meow 'Hello!'


Of course.... They should have good food.

Love to all the Polish Kitties Xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Update on my special furriend:
He is improving every day. USG showed that there is no longer any pus in his belly. It's hard to tell his age, I thought he's a kitten, being so small. But he is older and it's hard to tell because of his condition and because he has almost no teeth. The boy must have been through so much in his life, hope he will find home soon and will be happy for the rest of his life.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm typing through tears, tears of joy this time. It's about my homeless Daisy, she is about 12 years old, she was in bad condition and begging for a home for a long time. She was on the streets for the most of her life. Now she is a happy golden oldie, loved and safe, I've just received pictures I want to share with you all:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely friends,

I hope that this last day of April finds you all well and happy. Just a little reminder about my usual monthly parcel for the homeless kitties. I will order at the end of the week (I'm at work in the middle of the week next week), so if you want to join in the warm and fuzzy feelings and haven't before, please drop me a message. If you have joined in before, nothing has changed. All welcome, no pressure for amount or frequency. 

Love from Oscar and his Slave!


----------



## AstroKitties

@Mrs Funkin donation sent xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Going for a catching tomorrow, there is one cat in need of a vet, he looks terrible, lots of lost fur. Maybe struvites, maybe something worse, only vet can tell. Wish me luck!
I still have a few ladies to catch before the kitten season, I know I won't catch them all and there still will be newborns to care. I'm doing everything I can but the world is a bitch!


----------



## slartibartfast

I've catched him!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done Slarti


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, here are the results of the English jury...oh, wait...not Eurovision 

Anyway. Here I go with the order. The exchange rate was less favourable for us this time (only slightly) - but I did manage to get everything into six orders this time! That's what takes the time, trying to keep each order under 32kg so we don't get charged extra delivery, I don't want to waste money on that. I'm really glad I bought the 5% discount, as it saves us a fair bit too - all meaning more nibbles for the homeless kitties.

So, as always, the HUGEST thanks go to the following folk for supporting @slartibartfast in her quest to look after as many cats on the streets as she can. Thank you to @SbanR @Tawny75 @Douglas' Dad @Trixie1 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** @AstroKitties @Jojomomo @huckybuck @Nicola234 @GingerNinja - you are all amazingly kind and I thank you so much.

As usual, there is some food for your own cats, Slarti (I chose to get more Mrrauu turkey), as per the request of two contributors.

Order One:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
6 x 800g Smilla poultry duck

Order Two:
40 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey (for Slarti's cats)
12 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts

Order Three:
12 x 400g Smilla poultry lamb
12 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
6 x 800g Smilla poultry duck
4 x Cosma Snackies (as always, the treat for Slarti's cats to say thank you to them for their Slave's hard work!)

Order Four:
12 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
12 x 800g Smilla poultry beef
5l Cat's Best litter (FREE, from the ZP points, for Slarti's cats)
10l Cat's Best litter (from me, for Slarti's cats, I know Lucifer is somewhat productive!)

Order Five:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
6 x 800g Smilla poultry duck
6 x 100g AVF turkey tomato sauce for Julian (I had £3 spare, so thought he could have a little treat! We save much more than that with our discounts, so please don't tell me off!)

Order Six:
12 x 400g Smilla poultry lamb
24 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts

So I think @slartibartfast that you will be once again hidden under a MOUNTAIN of food, which pleases me 

Thanks again everyone  May you all feel the warm and fuzzies.

Love from Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right, here are the results of the English jury...oh, wait...not Eurovision
> 
> Anyway. Here I go with the order. The exchange rate was less favourable for us this time (only slightly) - but I did manage to get everything into six orders this time! That's what takes the time, trying to keep each order under 32kg so we don't get charged extra delivery, I don't want to waste money on that. I'm really glad I bought the 5% discount, as it saves us a fair bit too - all meaning more nibbles for the homeless kitties.
> 
> So, as always, the HUGEST thanks go to the following folk for supporting @slartibartfast in her quest to look after as many cats on the streets as she can. Thank you to @SbanR @Tawny75 @Douglas' Dad @Trixie1 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** @AstroKitties @Jojomomo @huckybuck @Nicola234 @GingerNinja - you are all amazingly kind and I thank you so much.
> 
> As usual, there is some food for your own cats, Slarti (I chose to get more Mrrauu turkey), as per the request of two contributors.
> 
> Order One:
> 24 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
> 6 x 800g Smilla poultry duck
> 
> Order Two:
> 40 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey (for Slarti's cats)
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
> 
> Order Three:
> 12 x 400g Smilla poultry lamb
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
> 6 x 800g Smilla poultry duck
> 4 x Cosma Snackies (as always, the treat for Slarti's cats to say thank you to them for their Slave's hard work!)
> 
> Order Four:
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
> 12 x 800g Smilla poultry beef
> 5l Cat's Best litter (FREE, from the ZP points, for Slarti's cats)
> 10l Cat's Best litter (from me, for Slarti's cats, I know Lucifer is somewhat productive!)
> 
> Order Five:
> 24 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
> 6 x 800g Smilla poultry duck
> 6 x 100g AVF turkey tomato sauce for Julian (I had £3 spare, so thought he could have a little treat! We save much more than that with our discounts, so please don't tell me off!)
> 
> Order Six:
> 12 x 400g Smilla poultry lamb
> 24 x 800g Smilla poultry hearts
> 
> So I think @slartibartfast that you will be once again hidden under a MOUNTAIN of food, which pleases me
> 
> Thanks again everyone  May you all feel the warm and fuzzies.
> 
> Love from Oscar and Mrs F xx


Thank you so much for organising this! It must take a lot of time so we need to appreciate you too.


----------



## slartibartfast

That's fantastic!!!

Thanks for the litter, @Mrs Funkin , Lucy is still very productive, he is a growing boy, eating like a pack of wolves!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Douglas' Dad but no need - I'm just so pleased we can help 

No worries, Slarti


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties will be extremely grateful for all that tasty food! Especially when meat prices went over the roof again, this morning at the poultry wholesale point, when I saw the new prices, I think I've used all the words in Polish Naughty Words Dictionary at once and invented some more. Well, swearing is better than cutting myself, and I have a long history of self abuse during stress...
If swearing was an Olympic event, I would be swimming in gold!


----------



## SbanR

No one will tell you off @Mrs Funkin . You work so hard organising and ordering the food
Thank you.


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin I agree with the others, you must spend a lot of time and put a lot of thought into what to order whilst looking for the best deals too. Your a gem. Thanks as always Mrs F and I'm sure that Oscar Woo helped too as he always does. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Mrs F you are an angel - we have our brilliant Polish angel in SBF and a lovely English one too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, no need for compliments at all though  It's all Oscar, he tells me what to do


----------



## slartibartfast

That poor looking kitty I've catched few days ago has FIV. He is looking for a home, keep everything crossed!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> That poor looking kitty I've catched few days ago has FIV. He is looking for a home, keep everything crossed!


All fingers and toes crossed here.


----------



## slartibartfast

The poor boy with FIV, as you can see he was in bad shape when catched.


----------



## slartibartfast

Almost everything arrived (except for the parcel with litter, propably will arrive tomorrow), thank you all so much!
The Overlords are playing Game of Thrones with the boxes, the Morningstars send their regards!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh strange that’s not arrived, hopefully tomorrow  

Glad the rest has all arrived though!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh strange that's not arrived, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> Glad the rest has all arrived though!


Cosma snackies arrived just in time for the big day tomorrow, Julian's Birthday (my sweet boy wiil be 4!) and Ash Gotcha Day, boys are having a big party! So if the litter arrives tomorrow, that would be purrfect timing, I'm expecting a high rise in productivity after all that party food.


----------



## slartibartfast

Litter still MIA.

Jules is stuffing his face with snackies, so are the others. It's a big day today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've just forwarded you an email @slartibartfast which I think means it's coming tomorrow…

Glad you're having a feast Julian


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just forwarded you an email @slartibartfast which I think means it's coming tomorrow…
> 
> Glad you're having a feast Julian


It arrived!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Just in time for increased post feasting production!!


----------



## slartibartfast

New girl joined the colony, from the look of her tits she has kittens hidden somewhere.


----------



## slartibartfast

Aneela is back!!! I thought I've lost her, she didn't show for such a long time, I thought she was gone forever and cried over her.
And here she is, hungry like a wolf but in very good shape:






















Naughty girl!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So another month has run away from me! Here is my monthly message about our food donation for the homeless kitties...if you've not joined in before and would like to, just drop me a message (PayPal or bank transfer)  No pressure for a particular amount, nor frequency, so if you've got a spare few pennies, I can spend them for you  

I will probably do the order at the end of the week (most likely Thursday night/Friday morning), all are welcome to join in the warm and fuzzy feelings! 

Thanks in advance, 

Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Who is that gorgeous lady???
Can it be Lilith Morningstar, Lucifer's sister???
Yes!!!
She is very happy in her new home, worshipped as the goddes she is!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

No matter how many cats I will spay/neuter, there will be more kittens!
Yes, I have kittens on the street again, at least 4. They showed today, they are about 2 months old, they retreat and hide in the bushes when they saw me but later came to the bowls. I need to find them something, foster home or place at the vets ASAP.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lilith has another brother now, gorgeous ginger boy. He loves her, he lets her play with his tail! He loves her just as Julian loves Lucifer. We have happy ever after!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed, there may be a foster home for those kittens!


----------



## slartibartfast

The most gorgeous tabby kitten showed today, I think Sreberko, Arthur's twin, is the father. So those kittens are family! Still waiting for that foster home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Can't stop thinking about those kittens.


----------



## slartibartfast

The Overlords shared their breakfast with them, kitties had fresh meat, chicken with heart, liver and stomach. Then I went there again, with tins, few hours later. I think the Overlords will share their supper too...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. I've had a tricky few days with the Furry Boy AKA Prince Oscar Woo - but we have ordered everything today.

Thanks, as always in no particular order, go to @SbanR@LJC675 @Tawny75 @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** @AstroKitties @GingerNinja @Jojomomo (if anyone has donated and it arrives later in my account, I'll do another order and message  ) You are all brilliant! One of our contributors requested that Slarti's own cats got more food from her this time, so I've honoured that request (and added in our other usual contributor and mine too).

So the exchange rate wasn't so kind to us this time - but there was good offer on the kitties favourite Smilla flavour, so that was fab. Usual faffing around to avoid the delivery charges and our 5% discount helps too. The following orders have been placed:

Order 1
54 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
2 x Cat's Best litter (free on ZP points, for Slarti's cats)

Order 2
54 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
1 x Cat;s Best litter (free on ZP points, for Slarti's cats)

Order 3
36 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 800g Smilla Smilla poultry with duck

Order 4
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
Small packs of Snackies (for Slarti's cats, as is tradition)

Order 5
40 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey for Slarti's cats (as above)

Order 6
20 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey for Slarti's cats (as above)
6 x 400g Smilla special edition for Slarti's cats (as above)
6 x 100g Animonda turkey in tomato sauce for Julian 

Thanks so much everyone, your kindness is so appreciated. I only hope that this help means that @slartibartfast will actually feed herself a bit too, as she has help with the cats.

Lots of love, Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties will purr with joy!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ETA: I tried to take @Douglas' Dad in the post above in the thank you list but it wouldn't let me...so thank you


----------



## slartibartfast

It arrived, thank you so much!!!
Lucy is getting creative on the boxes, biting them into the finest works of art.


----------



## slartibartfast

Still looking for foster home for those babies.


----------



## slartibartfast

Family dinner


----------



## slartibartfast

Another kitten showed yesterday, beautiful tabby. I need homes ASAP!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

There is a foster home for two kittens, keep everything crossed!
Oh, and my beautiful boy with FeLV went to his forever home yesterday.


----------



## slartibartfast

I hope I will find something for remaining kittens soon, keep everything crossed for successful catching of the lucky two.


----------



## slartibartfast

Catching tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Those 5 kittens and their mother are at the vets. Hope they will socialize and go for adoption, not back on the streets after spaying/neutering.
Guess what happened since that? Yep, there are more kittens! Neverending story, there will always be kittens in need. Lots of people around don't give a flying f**k about spaying their outdoor cat and then they dump 'the problem' at the feeding ground.
I would really like to say a few words but they aren't allowed on the forum... My famous potty mouth...


----------



## slartibartfast

Those 5 kittens are in foster home and they are socialized! One baby is going to his forever home in a few days!


----------



## slartibartfast

My favourite girl


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, how is it July 1st already? I'll aim to do the order on Monday @slartibartfast - I've got a bit off synch, what with our beloved Ebonycat's death….that little Arthur had better be keeping her company 

So if anyone wants to contribute, you know what to do, if you don't know, just drop me a message. You are guaranteed a warm and fuzzy feeling, knowing you're helping the little ones on the street.

love from Oscar & Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I have newcomers again.
This shy beauty is a regular now:








Poor baby has no tail, don't know if she was born that way or is it some old injury.

And that new boy:









Oh, and a few pictures of my beloved Salem:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi hi everyone,

Well, here we are again with another month gone by. As usual, my thanks go in no particular order to the following awesome folk who continue to help Slarti do her good work with the homeless kitties on the streets. So thank you so much to @GingerNinja @immum @Jojomomo @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** @AstroKitties @SbanR @Douglas' Dad @LJC675 - you are fantastic. We also have contributors who request that some of their donation goes to Slarti's own cats, so that's in here too. Managed to get a couple of freebie bags of litter for you too @slartibartfast  The exchange rate was slightly kinder to us this month but there's not very much in stock, so not much variation.

Order One:
40 x 400g MRRAU turkey (for Slarti's cats)
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
1 x Cat's Best litter (freebie)

Order Two:
54 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
1 x Cat's Best litter (freebie)

Order Three:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order Four:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb

Order Five:
Cosma Snackies (for Slarti's cats, as is "tradition" to thank them for letting her do the work she does)
12 x 100g AVF turkey with tomato sauce (Julian's favourite!)
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order 6:
20 x 400g MRRAU chicken (for Slarti's cats, sorry Slarti, they didn't have turkey in the 20 pack)
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts

I think that's everything! I fear you will be hidden under a cat food tin mountain again SBF. As always, I have records of it all if anyone wishes to see. Thanks again, lovely Cat Chatters.

Love from Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you all so much!!!
I should have write earlier, but it was Riddick's birthday, my beautiful baby would be 5, I miss him so much.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s good to read Slarti, glad it’s all arrived safe and sound


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's good to read Slarti, glad it's all arrived safe and sound


Lucifer already working on the boxes, making it into the finest pieces of modern art!


----------



## slartibartfast

That little beauty without tail let me scratch her behind the ears this morning!


----------



## slartibartfast

My sweet furriends


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitten on board!!!
New girl showed a month ago and she wasn't alone. Baby is about 5-6 months old, gorgeous tabby. Very shy, sorry for the crap pictures:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww look at that little face peeping out


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww look at that little face peeping out


those ears are the sweetest!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That little face has prompted me to do my monthly message.

I know everyone knows the deal now, I’ll aim to do the homeless kitties food order on Thursday night after work or Friday. If anyone wants to join in and hasn’t before just drop me a message. As always, any amount is welcome, there is no pressure and we know it helps Slarti with her incredible work caring for the homeless cats. 

Thanks so much from Oscar and me


----------



## slartibartfast

I wish I could take a better pictures, that kitten is gorgeous.


----------



## slartibartfast

You can spay and neuter till the cows come home, there still be newcomers and kittens!


----------



## slartibartfast

The baby today, little messy eater, he had all face covered in food just a moment later.


----------



## slartibartfast

The Overlords shared their chicken with the little one and baby wolfed it down! With paws in the bowl, it is such a sweet kitten.


----------



## slartibartfast

Can't stop thinking about this baby. Now I'm going there also during the day, just to feed the little one another meal. He reminds me so much of baby Arthur.


----------



## Isolette

. The way they are feeding reminds me of what I wrote on my weblog today about the last three I rescued. That there comes a blessed time when they feel so safe and loved and at home that they no longer look or eat like that. They know they are safe. And that that is what rescue work is about for me. islandanchorhold.blogspot.com. That defensive, wary look on your photos has gone. As it will with those you are feeding. Thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, I've started the order and am just waiting to hear back from Slarti about something and will finish it when I do but wanted to get some stuff on the way.

As always my huge thanks go to the following folk who are helping @slartibartfast so much. So my warmest thanks to: @Jojomomo @GingerNinja @Nicola234 @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @AstroKitties @Heather*** @LJC675 @Tawny75 @SbanR and Douglas' Dad (who is no longer a member of the forum).

I've done three orders so far:

Order One:
54 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts 
1 x Cat's Best litter for Slarti's cats (free with ZP points)

Order Two:
54 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
Cosma Snackies tubes for Slarti's cats (as each month, a thank you to her cats for letting her look after the homeless kitties)

Order Three:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef

I'll report back on the rest later or tomorrow 

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oki doki, here we go with the rest of the orders:

Order Four:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry lamb (for Slarti's cats, as per our usual contributors requests)
12 x 100g AVF turkey in tomato sauce (as above, for Slarti's cats)

Order Five:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry hearts

Order Six:
18 x 400g Smilla poultry lamb
18 x 400g Smilla poultry hearts
18 x 400g Smilla poultry beef
10l Cats Best litter (for Slarti's cats, as per a contributor request)

I think that's all  @slartibartfast I hope you have space for everything and I know it helps, I am glad we can help you so much.

Love from Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The kitties will be so happy!!!

I'm back from serving dinner to the kitten. Baby was waiting for me, he (or she, I don't know yet) came from the bushes the moment he heard my voice. Still shy and untouchable, maybe one day...


----------



## slartibartfast

Baby is coming closer!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you so much!!!
The baby and the others will be very happy and well fed. I wish I could take that baby home, I'm falling in love more and more everyday...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Be careful @slartibartfast that little one will steal your heart!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Be careful @slartibartfast that little one will steal your heart!


Too late, he/she already did it!


----------



## slartibartfast

The baby had kitty spaghetti for breakfast. I've made a fresh batch for the Overlords and I thought he would like to try it too. And he loved it, paws and face dirtier than usual, kitty spaghetti is very moist, all those egg yolks.
I have one new cat, very shy black, from the look of the ear already spayed/neutered. 
That shy girl with no tail isn't shy anymore, she lets me kiss her head, she is lovely.


----------



## slartibartfast

I think it's a boy, I've had a sneak peak under the tail, it looked like a set of tiny babyballs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sneaking a peak! Slarti! How could you?


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sneaking a peak! Slarti! How could you?


I know, I'm such a pervert! 
Now, after seeing the naughty bits, he's no longer 'baby' or 'kitty', he is Dean Winchester! I'm a big fan of Supernatural, watched every episode and rewatched again.


----------



## slartibartfast

For little Dean!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean loves meat! He had turkey leg, goose stomach and some chicken liver and hearts for breakfast.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm working on a very lovely flower blanket, it will go straight to Classifieds. Very cuddly and it's for Dean. For his meat, prices went overboard again.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean will have rabbit tomorrow, there was some on offer at Lidl and I grabbed it for the Overlords at 6:00AM. After feeding everyone, of course.


----------



## slartibartfast

I've made a purrfect batch of kitty spaghetti, cats were screaming for it! There was tuna and Dreamies involved. Of course Dean will have some, big bowl packed and ready to go.
I'm so in love with little Dean, his amber eyes are amazing!


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean loves treats! Those cat sticks from Lidl, he wolfed them down. Overlords will have to share.


----------



## slartibartfast

There is something special about Dean. The way he looks at me, it's like he's Arthur's son, he looks so much like my babyboy, there is that spark in the eye. If he decides one day to follow me home, I will just open the door and let him in.


----------



## slartibartfast

Finished that blanket! Well, almost. I still have to sew on those threads. It will go to Classifieds, for Dean's needs. He loves raw chicken and beef, he is also very fond of those Gourmet tins, beef with tomatoes. What is it with those killer tomatoes? My babies are crazy with turkey&tomatoes Animonda, they will eat it with the bowl. Once upon the time, the time I could afford food, they were crazy about everything in tomato sauce, spaghetti was always under furry attack.


----------



## mrs phas

slartibartfast said:


> Once upon the time, the time I could afford food, they were crazy about everything in tomato sauce, spaghetti was always under furry attack.


Any chance of you divulging your recipe


----------



## slartibartfast

mrs phas said:


> Any chance of you divulging your recipe


Anything made from tomatoes, they are crazy about tomatoes! The best thing is fresh tomato, taken from a bush, grated on the cheese grater, the best sauce ever.


----------



## slartibartfast

First contact!!!
I've touched Dean, scratched him behind the ears and on that special spot behind the tail.


----------



## Isolette

slartibartfast said:


> Too late, he/she already did it!


Yep. He sure did... lol... One look from those eyes and that was it...


----------



## Isolette

I am still trying to sort Dominic out; my latest refugee. he is still intact but never a hint of tomcat stink. He has clearly been a house cat. Lives at the door... poor lad. The gentlest cat ever. But he cannot stand the other local stray. Who is his son. Poor little one does a four footed leap in the air then takes off.. He is seriously inbred and not normal.. I think you would enjoy it here... never a dull moment. The food bill is getting out of hand.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean and his meat, he is such a carnivore!


----------



## slartibartfast

where is my food? You are a minute late!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food was served!


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean had minced turkey for dinner, he loved it. He will have kitty spaghetti later, I'm making a fresh batch for the Overlords. We are sharing everything with little Dean.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh another month has flown by. I know most folk are aware of how to join in the warm and fuzzies helping Slarti - but if you don’t know and would like to join in, please drop me a message. I’ll aim to do the order at the weekend  assuming Oscar stops worrying me long enough to concentrate on my translation  

Love from Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty Dean almost gave e heart attack yesterday! He went AWOL during dinner (I go to feed him during the day too, he is a baby and has to eat a lot), I went to look for him few hours later, he wasn't there. I was worried sick, imagining the worst.
And here he runs towards this morning, with his tail up high, hungry like a little wolf.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You little pickle, Dean! Don't worry your Human so much!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> You little pickle, Dean! Don't worry your Human so much!


He apologised!
He has the sweetest purrr ever! And those paws! He let me pet him and he was doing kneading in the air, those lovely little claws! I'm so in love with him, I wish I could take him home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Breakfast was served!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast sorry I didn't get chance at the weekend with Oscar (he's still not great but I will aim to place the order tomorrow).


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast sorry I didn't get chance at the weekend with Oscar (he's still not great but I will aim to place the order tomorrow).


Poor baby, sending lots of furry kisses and purrs from all the kitties!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Slarti, no improvement sadly, so all positive witchy thoughts, kisses and purrrrrrso greatly appreciated.


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty Dean did it again! The dissapearing act, he went AWOL for dinner, breakfast and another dinner. I was crying all that time, I thought I will never see him again.


----------



## Guest

Glad Dean returned


----------



## slartibartfast

J. Dawson said:


> Glad Dean returned


My little idjit, I love that kitten! I've told him that if he do that again, I will get medieval on his family jewels. Well, he's old enough for neutering...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So here we are, finally! Sorry Slarti, someone got in the way of my sitting trying to sort this out.

My thanks as always go to the following awesome folk for continuing to help SBF in her work with the homeless kitties...even if some of them do give her a heart failure and decide to go AWOL for a bit! So warm and fuzzies, in no particular order, for: @GingerNinja @Jojomomo @QOTN @Heather*** @Bertie'sMum @SbanR @LJC675 @Tawny75 and Douglas' Dad (no longer here on the forum).

The orders are as follows. The exchange rate wasn't so kind to us this month but I still did pretty well  As usual a couple of contributors ask for some of their pennies to go to help Slarti with her own cats.

Order 1:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
Cat's Best litter 5l - for Slarti's cats from the ZP freebies points

Order 2:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
AVF Turkey in tomato sauce 6 x 100g (with free Milkies too) for Julian

Order 3:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry with fish for Slarti's cats
Cosma snackies - Slarti's cats as their thank you for letting their human help their homeless friends

Order 4:
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order 5:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
10l Cat's Best litter for Slarti's cats from me

I hope that's all okay @slartibartfast - hopefully it will be with you as quickly as usual. Oscar sends you a kiss to say sorry for the delay xx

Love from Oscar Woo and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

This is awesome!!!
I was once again out of work for two weeks with no payment, things are pretty bad for me all the time and now it was even worse. Thank you all for giving hope and food for my kitties. They are my family, the moment I come with food and they are running towards me, meowing and headbutting, that's the meaning of life. Without Mr Creosote exploding! My life was always a Hell, domestic abuse, psychological and physical, I was always treated like a piece of $hit. With those cats I've found my true family and purpose, to feed them means everything to me. I drag my butt every day at 4:00AM and go outside, they are already waiting. They greet me with meows and their tail up high, they know I'll be there for them, no matter what. I don't know exactly how many kitties I have but the number is close to 42 and maybe it's the answer to the ultimate question about Life, Universe and everything. How many cats can you save? And we are doing it together, thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m so glad we can help out Slarti. I know it makes a huge difference to you.


----------



## slartibartfast

I've kissed Dean! I'm doomed!


----------



## Emmasian

Dean is so coming home with you at some point. I'm just awaiting the post


----------



## slartibartfast

The food is here, awesome as always! Thank you all, Dean sends a lot of purrs and kisses! He has an amazing purr, I've kissed him again!


----------



## slartibartfast

Emmasian said:


> Dean is so coming home with you at some point. I'm just awaiting the post


Don't tell Dean, but he may be soon neutered. And I think I've told the ladies from TNR that after his surgery he won't have to go back to the streets because winter sucks and he will be better with me.


----------



## Emmasian

I knew it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too!


----------



## slartibartfast

The weather is starting to get disgusting, cold, wind and rain. The kitties had hot chicken broth with breakfast and some warm chicken meat. The Overlords are on food strike again and the only meat they want is cooked chicken.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

End of the month again already. Gosh time whizzes by.

Anyway, my usual message to say that I’ll be doing a food order for the homeless Polish kitties in a few days. If you want to join in and haven’t before just drop me a message  all welcome, no pressure for amount or frequency of contribution. 

Slarti, is it cold enough to need dry yet? 

Thanks so much


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> End of the month again already. Gosh time whizzes by.
> 
> Anyway, my usual message to say that I'll be doing a food order for the homeless Polish kitties in a few days. If you want to join in and haven't before just drop me a message  all welcome, no pressure for amount or frequency of contribution.
> 
> Slarti, is it cold enough to need dry yet?
> 
> Thanks so much


It's still pretty warm, last days were almost summer, the Overlords demanded to have the window open wide at night. So dry can wait, winter isn't coming yet.


----------



## slartibartfast

hi guys, i'm pretty f*****d now. no internet for i don't know how long
writing this from one good soul Phone and i have no idea how
@Mrs Funkin , i dont know how long i will be awol, my jakieś are still loving that fishy smilla nad homeless kitties Love everything.
i really hate my Life, always kicks i


----------



## slartibartfast

hi guys, i'm pretty f*****d now. no internet for i don't know how long
writing this from one good soul Phone and i have no idea how
@Mrs Funkin , i dont know how long i will be awol, my jakieś are still loving that fishy smilla nad homeless kitties Love everything.
i really hate my Life, always kicks i


----------



## TriTri

Hang on in there @slartibartfast, things will get better. I'm waiting on news of your new arrival and if he's been neutered yet? I need all your asthmatic cats tips, like the damp towels on the radiators. Hurry up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  We will continue to help with the food donations. We will keep paws and fingers crossed that things improve soon for you. As @TriTri says, hang in there! Your cat family needs you.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm back!!!
@TriTri still waiting for a place at the vets, hope this week. Oh, and I finished that green blanket, will post pictures soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's good to write on computer again (says the medieval creature who still writes a loads on paper)! While writing that message on borrowed phone I've recited a whole list of Polish profanities and invented some more.
By the way, technicians, who came to fix the damage, were into cats! One of them even played with Potter.


----------



## slartibartfast

And now my wi-fi's name is MORNINGSTAR. That may cause some Satanic Panic (battle of bands, last season of Sabrina!) in the neighbourhood, the Devil is here! My little naughty Devil, Lucy!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I'm back!!!
> @TriTri still waiting for a place at the vets, hope this week. Oh, and I finished that green blanket, will post pictures soon.


Yay!! Yippee! Is Dean still moving in?


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I've recited a whole list of Polish profanities and invented some more.


Now why doesn't that surprise me? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Way too much for me to catch up on... 

However I am glad you are back on this forum and I now await the arrival of Dean!


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Yay!! Yippee! Is Dean still moving in?


I love him, he must be mine!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

My lovely family, mom, dad and kids (all spayed and neutered, of course). The one with most white was the most shy cat ever, he ran away even when I looked at him, now he wants kisses and cuddles.




































Sorry, I have no idea how to rotate pictures.


----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> My lovely family, mom, dad and kids (all spayed and neutered, of course). The one with most white was the most shy cat ever, he ran away even when I looked at him, now he wants kisses and cuddles.
> View attachment 477495
> View attachment 477496
> View attachment 477497
> View attachment 477498
> View attachment 477499
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea how to rotate pictures.


Slicznosci!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

I've done the orders for you today @slartibartfast - the availability of things is a bit strange at the moment (none of Julian's favourite in stock) but there were some extra discounts on the bigger tins (hurrah).

So, as always, the hugest of thanks go to the following folk for their kindness @LJC675 @Tawny75 @SbanR @Douglas' Dad @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** @Jojomomo - may you all feel the warm and fuzzies for helping Slarti look after the homeless ones. As usual, a couple of donors have bought some food for Slarti's own cats and the group as a whole buys them some Cosma Snackies, as is tradition as a thank you for letting their human help.

Order 1:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order 2:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts 
5 tubes Cosma Snackies

Order 3:
36 x 400g Smilla poultry with fish (for Slarti's cats)
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb

Order 4:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order 5:
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef
20l Cat's Best litter for Slarti's own cats

As usual, I have the records in my little book if anyone wonders what's going on and wants to see.

Lots of love from Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

3 parcels arrived at Friday, Thank you!!! Still waiting for the other 2, hope they will arrive soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks like there's been an issue @slartibartfast as I have had a message from PayPal to say I've been refunded, so now I'm going to have to try to figure what is going on. Most annoying!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, my gmail says I have contacted them to request a refund? I haven't, have you @slartibartfast ?

I think you should have had Order One, Order Two and Order Four, is that right?


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, my gmail says I have contacted them to request a refund? I haven't, have you @slartibartfast ?
> 
> I think you should have had Order One, Order Two and Order Four, is that right?


I didn't contacted them either. 
Yes, that's those parcels with 800gram tins.
?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's the ones with lamb in them that have caused the issue, as it was a different courier, so maybe a different warehouse and they were out of stock as they aren't on ZP now? Seems strange to cancel the whole order but I guess it's easier that way. 

Thanks for letting me know, Slarti.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it's the ones with lamb in them that have caused the issue, as it was a different courier, so maybe a different warehouse and they were out of stock as they aren't on ZP now? Seems strange to cancel the whole order but I guess it's easier that way.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, Slarti.


The words I'm describing zooplus to the cats now will make your ears bleed...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've re-ordered @slartibartfast so hopefully soon you will get slightly amended orders three and five:

Order Three

36 x 400g Smilla poultry with fish (for your own cats)
18 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef

Order Five

36 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef
20l Cat's Best litter (for your own cats)

Hope they are with you soon. Shame no lamb lamb - but beef instead will be nice I'm sure 

Love from Oscar & Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've re-ordered @slartibartfast so hopefully soon you will get slightly amended orders three and five:
> 
> Order Three
> 
> 36 x 400g Smilla poultry with fish (for your own cats)
> 18 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef
> 
> Order Five
> 
> 36 x 400g Smilla poultry with beef
> 20l Cat's Best litter (for your own cats)
> 
> Hope they are with you soon. Shame no lamb lamb - but beef instead will be nice I'm sure
> 
> Love from Oscar & Mrs F xx


Beef is great, street kitties love all their food!


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived just a moment ago, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that's good, thanks for letting me know. Pesky ZP


----------



## slartibartfast

Kittens mom went for spaying today, she wasn't easy to catch, she was just circling the trap, literally showing her middle claw. Finally she went inside, the fight she gave while putting her into carrier! She has the fire, I think she should be called Brigid!
Brigid may be Dean's mom too.


----------



## slartibartfast

Brigid will be spayed tomorrow, she will be back next week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning!

Just a super quick message to say as it's the end of the month I'll be doing the homeless kitties order in the next few days (probably Wednesday/Thursday) if anyone wants to join in. If you haven't done so before but want to, just drop me a message and I'll let you know what to do. No pressure re: amounts or frequency of joining in!

@slartibartfast are you needing dry for them yet?

Thanks so much,

Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

It's getting cold, but still not that cold for wet food to freeze instantly. So lets wait will dry for next month.


----------



## slartibartfast

Still no work, but I have new cats to care for. Going to feed now, will tell more and show the picture of the girl later.


----------



## slartibartfast

My new girl, she lives in abandoned shed, is terribly thin and malnourished.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless her little heart  Thank goodness you can help her, Slarti. Sorry there's still no work for you. I shall continue to send positive thoughts.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 478764
> 
> My new girl, she lives in abandoned shed, is terribly thin and malnourished.


Well done again @slartibartfast. She's loving her food there.


----------



## slartibartfast

Maybe next time I will get her beautiful face on the picture. She is very friendly.
She lives there with two other cats. Not the best place to live, judging by the amounts of empty booze bottles near.


----------



## slartibartfast

There was a situation near feeding site and I had to chase a guy a few alleys. He was very brave to the moment he saw that I have some 'tools', then he was running like a hare! I have a very big knife on me, always...
Tools and skills. you mother-you-know-what!!! 
The guys in the area promised to keep an eye on him and get medieval on his butt if he returns.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> There was a situation near feeding site and I had to chase a guy a few alleys. He was very brave to the moment he saw that I have some 'tools', then he was running like a hare! I have a very big knife on me, always...
> Tools and skills. you mother-you-know-what!!!
> The guys in the area promised to keep an eye on him and get medieval on his butt if he returns.


Be careful @slartibartfast .


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean's mom is back from spaying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon Cat Chatters 

Well, here we are, finally been able to dedicate the required time to sort the order out for you Slarti. Honestly, I'm hopeless sometimes! Anyway, as always my most grateful thanks go to the following people who should rightly be feeling the warm and fuzzy feelings for helping @slartibartfast in her work feeding the homeless kitties. So in no particular order, thanks so much to: @GingerNinja @Jojomomo @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** @Douglas'dad @LJC675 @SbanR @Tawny75

As usual, some of a couple of contributors ask that their donation be split between the homeless kitties and Slarti's own cats, also there are the usual Snackies as a reward for her cats letting her go and feed their street friends. Slarti, obviously swap flavours around for your cats if they'd prefer others to the fish, as they are being a bit fussy! My pennies this month have once again bought litter for Slarti - and we got a bag free from ZP points too. I do, as always, have records should anyone wish to see them. I've done my usual messing about with things to avoid the extra shipping costs, no point paying the rewards scheme fee to save 5% then lose it on extra shipping costs! We have six orders this month and are as follows:

Order One:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
6 x 100g AVF turkey with tomato sauce (for Slarti's Julian, it's his favourite!)
4 x Snackies XL

Order Two:
18 x 800g Smilla poultry with fish (for Slarti's cats)
1 x 5l Cat's Best litter (ZP Freebie, for Slarti's cats)
1 x 10l Cat's Best litter (for Slarti's cats)

Order Three:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order Four: 
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with beef

Order Five:
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with lamb
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck

Order Six:
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
6 x 800g Smilla poultry with fish

So I think that's us for another month. I can't believe how fast the time goes by!

Lots of love from Oscar Woo and his Slave xx


----------



## slartibartfast

That's awesome!!!
Julian will share his favourite will little Dean, he loves his new brother to bits.
Special purrs from Dean for the litter, the boy 'produces' much! He still has that 'street cat' attitude towards food, always first at the bowls and eating like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## slartibartfast

5 parcels arrived, including the one with treats and Julian's favourite, just in time for his Gotcha Day! 4 years together!
Hope the last one will arrive tomorrow.
Dean is getting medieval on the boxes and loudly purrs 'Thank you'!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think @slartibartfast that the last parcel is out for delivery today...looking at my emails and my Polish phone translator 

Glad the treats arrived in time for the party!


----------



## slartibartfast

The last parcel arrived!!!
Dean has one more box to destroy, he reminds me of Arthur, it's amlmost a year without my babyboy, I miss him so much.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent Slarti  More boxes, Dean! What more could a boy want. 

I can't believe it's nearly a year  So sad for you.


----------



## slartibartfast

At least a better picture of my new furriend Julka.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 479163
> 
> At least a better picture of my new furriend Julka.


Gorgeous!


----------



## slartibartfast

Julka versus chicken hearts!











































Poor girl is still very thin, she was starving for a long time. I hope she will find a home soon, before winter comes. She is so sweet, beautiful and loving, why nobody wants her???


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> Julka versus chicken hearts!
> View attachment 479165
> View attachment 479166
> View attachment 479167
> View attachment 479168
> View attachment 479169
> View attachment 479170
> 
> Poor girl is still very thin, she was starving for a long time. I hope she will find a home soon, before winter comes. She is so sweet, beautiful and loving, why nobody wants her???


She has a very similar black patches to Ivy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone,

Super quick message to say I'll be doing the homeless kitties order probably at the end of the week. I know it's a tough and expensive time of year but if you would like to join in the guaranteed warm and fuzzy feeling that you'll get from helping Slarti, you'd be most welcome. As usual, no pressure for amount or frequency of joining in. If you have not done it before, just drop me a message.

Do you need some dry now @slartibartfast ? Let me know at some point this week.

Thanks all,

Mrs F and Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Super quick message to say I'll be doing the homeless kitties order probably at the end of the week. I know it's a tough and expensive time of year but if you would like to join in the guaranteed warm and fuzzy feeling that you'll get from helping Slarti, you'd be most welcome. As usual, no pressure for amount or frequency of joining in. If you have not done it before, just drop me a message.
> 
> Do you need some dry now @slartibartfast ? Let me know at some point this week.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Mrs F and Oscar xx


Wet will be the best,isn't that cold yet.
Kitties will be very happy, thing aren't good at all, still no work for me, every bit of food is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Finally! Here I am reporting back with the orders. It's been a bit tricky this month, as lots of food was out of stock - but on the plus side there seems to have been a bonus extra discount 

First and most importantly, thank you so so much to the following folk who are guaranteed the warm and fuzzy feelings  So thank you to: @GingerNinja @Jojomomo @Milo's mum @MilleD @QOTN @Heather*** @Bertie'sMum @LJC675 @SbanR @Tawny75 Douglas'sDad (no longer a member) - you are all amazing! As usual there are some Snackies in here for Slartis cats, there is also food for Slarti's cats as per the request of some contributors. Sadly, no AVF with turkey in tomato sauce for you, Julian, maybe next moth it will be back.

Here we go with the orders:

Order One (all for Slarti's own brood):

18 x 400g Smilla mixed beef (Slarti's cats)
20 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey (Slarti's cats)
12 x 400g Smilla Special Edition with rabbit (Slarti's cats)
5l Cat's Best litter (Slarti's cats)

Order Two:

24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
5 x Cosma Snackies (for Slarti's cats)

Order Three:

24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
18 x 400g Smilla mixed beef

Order Four:

24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
18 x 400g Smilla special edition with rabbit

Order Five:

24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
18 x 400g Smilla mixed beef

Order Six:

36 x 400g Smilla mixed beef
5l Cat's Best litter (freebie, for Slarti's cats)
10l Cat's Best litter (for Slarti's cats)

@slartibartfast I hope this keeps you going for a little while and I hoe it means you are able to spend some money to feed yourself.

Thanks again everyone, you're brilliant  Oscar sends you all a big kiss.

Love from the Stripey Boy and his Slave xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Iz me, the Box Master!








So happy there will be new boxes for me! And food for the furriends I've left behind and for my mom and dad.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you so much!!!
Dean is already getting medieval on the boxes.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a new furriend, beautiful tuxedo boy. At first he was hiding in the bushes, waiting for the other cats to finish eating, now they are all eating together.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for Julka. Went to feed her this morning, she wasn't herself, she is going to a hospital soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Julka died, I failed again.


----------



## Jojomomo

So sorry to hear about Julka, Slarti  Definitely not a failure on your part, you do so much to help this kitties, it's just sad that some don't make it no matter what you do.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm so sorry, Slarti  You do so much good, without you so many of these kitties on the street would have died and due to your care they haven't. Please don't blame yourself xx

Run free, little Julka. No more pain for you xx


----------



## TriTri

Sorry to hear about Julka @slartibartfast. You do a fantastic job. Keep up the kitty kindness and take care xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

I know that it's a tough time financially, post Christmas, but if anyone would like to join in the order for the homeless kitties, I am going to do it it in the middle of next week.

Do you need any dry yet @slartibartfast ? Not sure how cold it is for you guys, let me know.

Thanks so much everyone, I guarantee you will feel warm and fuzzy if you join in


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know that it's a tough time financially, post Christmas, but if anyone would like to join in the order for the homeless kitties, I am going to do it it in the middle of next week.
> 
> Do you need any dry yet @slartibartfast ? Not sure how cold it is for you guys, let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone, I guarantee you will feel warm and fuzzy if you join in


It's very cold outside, a bag of dry would be very welcomed.


----------



## slartibartfast

I shaved my eyebrows, it's an ancient Egyptian custom when mourning for a death of beloved cat. Julka was special, I will miss her forever, can't stop crying, can't sleep, I loved her so much.


----------



## slartibartfast

Julka was poisoned. If I ever find her murderer, I will go full Dexter Morgan on him!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor little girl. Don't go doing anything daft, please, Slarti, even if you did find out who did it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely folk,

Here we go with the order  I have already sent one order - and thank goodness I did as it's no longer available (it was the special edition for Slarti's own cats that they so enjoyed last month, which three of our contributors send funds for)...but here we go. The exchange rate wasn't so favourable and the prices have definitely gone up - but there was the special 15% discount on food which helped. Sadly, Julian, still no AVF turkey in tomato sauce 

Thank you so so much as always to the following brilliant people who are guaranteed the warm fuzzy feelings: @QOTN @Heather*** @Bertie'sMum @Jojomomo @Milo's mum @GingerNinja @Tawny75 @SbanR @LJC675 and Douglas' Dad.

Order One:
42 x 400g Smilla with rabbit (for Slarti's cats)
2 x free Cat's Best litter 5l (for Slarti's cats)

Order Two: 
96 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
1 x free Cat's Best litter 5l (for Slarti's cats)

Order Three:
Smilla 10kg poultry dry food, complete with 6 x 140mls free chicken drink (naproj did koto kurczak), some kind of soup thing? 
18 x 800g Smilla poultry with lamb

Order Four:
18 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
6 x 800g poultry with hearts 
Snackies Duos( for Slarti's cats as their traditional "thank you")
Cat's Best litter 10l (from me, for Slarti's cats, as I know Dean is a producer!)

I think that's it. Thanks again everyone, Oscar send you all a kiss.

Love from Oscar Woo and me xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, thank you all so much!!!
That chicken drink is a soup with chicken shreds, a 'rosół'. Rosół is a traditional Polish soup, very tasty and hearty, made with chicken or other meat and bones, the second best Polish soup ever, the absolute best is 'ogórkowa'! 'Ogórkowa' is made from sour cucumbers and it's the best thing in the world, something to die for!
Dean and Lucy are drinking it like crazy, that Smilla drink is great!


----------



## slartibartfast

My parking lot kitties have an improved feeding site. With roof over their food and styrofoam floor. I have no idea who did this, I just saw it when I brought food and it is glorious! I hope I will find out who did it to thank that amazing person some day.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> My parking lot kitties have an improved feeding site. With roof over their food and styrofoam floor. I have no idea who did this, I just saw it when I brought food and it is glorious! I hope I will find out who did it to thank that amazing person some day.


Great news! I hope you find that person. Maybe you could recruit them in your wonderful work?! Share the load? Double the load? :Hilarious.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Great news! I hope you find that person. Maybe you could recruit them in your wonderful work?! Share the load? Double the load? :Hilarious.


Or maybe an adoption?


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Or maybe an adoption?


All of the above . Please let us know if you trace them.


----------



## slartibartfast

The robin is back! I don't know if it's the same bird as the year ago but he also come close, chirping at me and loves cat food. Anyone knows how long robins live? Can it be the same robin???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m pretty sure they live a while, Slarti, so you never know. They say in England, “Robins appear when loved ones are near”


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone,

Another month has literally flown by! Wow, so fast. I will do the order for the homeless kitties at the end of the week, so if anyone would like to join in the fun and be guaranteed the "warm and fuzzies" in this most gloomy of months, you know what to do  If you've not joined in before but would like to, drop me a message. There's no pressure for frequency, nor amount, of donation.

@slartibartfast do you need some dry again? I presume so. Let me know.

Oscar the red suited boy thanks you in advance  He wishes all the homeless kitties had a nice place to warm their tummy.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Another month has literally flown by! Wow, so fast. I will do the order for the homeless kitties at the end of the week, so if anyone would like to join in the fun and be guaranteed the "warm and fuzzies" in this most gloomy of months, you know what to do  If you've not joined in before but would like to, drop me a message. There's no pressure for frequency, nor amount, of donation.
> 
> @slartibartfast do you need some dry again? I presume so. Let me know.
> 
> Oscar the red suited boy thanks you in advance  He wishes all the homeless kitties had a nice place to warm their tummy.
> 
> View attachment 483432


Kitties will be very grateful for some dry, the winter isn't over yet.

Oscar, you look sooo handsome in red!!!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> The robin is back! I don't know if it's the same bird as the year ago but he also come close, chirping at me and loves cat food. Anyone knows how long robins live? Can it be the same robin???


Like @Mrs Funkin says: Robins appear when loved ones are near ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here we are with another run down of the orders placed. As always, this couldn't happen without the kindness of so many of you who help out each month, so the guaranteed warm and fuzzy feeling are incoming for @QOTN @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 @Heather*** @GingerNinja @Jojomomo @Bertie'sMum and Douglas' Dad.

The prices were noticeably much higher this month and also noticeably much less in stock. As usual, two contributors donate half their contribution to Slarti's own cats and we also get Snackies for them too. For some reason though I could order more on the orders without incurring delivery charges, so that was good.

Order One:

60 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts

Order Two:

Smilla poultry dry 10kg
Snackies x 4 tubes (for Slarti's cats)
2 x free Cat's Best litter (for Slarti's cats)
24 x 400g Mixed Meat Pot (various flavours)

Order Three:

20 x 400g Smilla Mrrau turkey (for Slarti's cats)
24 x 400g Smilla beef with chicken livers (for Slarti's cats)

Thanks so much everyone, sorry homeless kitties for the lack of variation this month, it's not my fault 

Love to you all from Oscar Woo and me xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The robin!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food is coming!


----------



## slartibartfast

My kitty family, mom and her two daughters and sons, they are amazing.


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, kitties are so happy, thank you so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The kitties went crazy about that Mixed Meat Pot, they are devouring it in a second, even leaving raw meat in the bowls for later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh good, I shall remember that Slarti  Enjoy, little ones!


----------



## slartibartfast

Love those kitties!


----------



## Jojomomo

I love how their markings are similar but all slightly different.


----------



## TortiebutNice

Jojomomo said:


> I love how their markings are similar but all slightly different.


Same here


----------



## slartibartfast

It's mom and her kids, always together, my beautiful street family.


----------



## Nealh

I assume mum is bot left and the rest are her well grown off spring.


----------



## lullabydream

Why is it that I can see a puppy on the back of bottom left one that we are presuming is Mum! 

It's like guess what the markings are, similar to seeing things in the clouds!


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> Why is it that I can see a puppy on the back of bottom left one that we are presuming is Mum!
> 
> It's like guess what the markings are, similar to seeing things in the clouds!


This is my favourite boy, Cykorek. He was the most shy of them all, running away even if I looked at him. Now he wants kisses and cuddles.
The kids are as big as mum now, they may be about 2 years old, all spayed and neutered, two girls and two boys.


----------



## Nealh

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 484590
> 
> Love those kitties!


Certainly a lovely family group and they are all still together.


----------



## slartibartfast

Oh, and mum is at top right corner.


----------



## Nealh

Her offspring then have all certainly out grown mum.


----------



## slartibartfast

Nealh said:


> Her offspring then have all certainly out grown mum.


The boys are huge. They are all well fed, lots of fresh meat everyday and cat food, doing whatever I can for them. I wish I could do more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @slartibartfast the prices here are ridiculous, too. It's awful. Everything is just increasing, every time I go to the shop it's more expensive 

To that end, I know things are tough but if anyone has a few spare pennies and wants to join in this month to help Slarti, you know what to do. If you haven't joined in before and want to, just drop me a message.

I'll aim to do the order on Friday this week, as I'm working the middle of the week.

Love from Oscar and his Slave xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The robin!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast I am about to do the order and ZP have the Mixed Meat pot (gesina, wolowina, kurcyak) in stock, so the homeless kitties will be so happy 

A couple of questions for you please, do you need dry for the homeless kitties? Also do your cats want to try the Mixed Meat pot, or do they still want to stick to the Mrrau turkey and the Smilla beef we got last time?

Let me know what you think please.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast I am about to do the order and ZP have the Mixed Meat pot (gesina, wolowina, kurcyak) in stock, so the homeless kitties will be so happy
> 
> A couple of questions for you please, do you need dry for the homeless kitties? Also do your cats want to try the Mixed Meat pot, or do they still want to stick to the Mrrau turkey and the Smilla beef we got last time?
> 
> Let me know what you think please.


Winter is not over yet, there are temperatures below 0 at night and in the morning still, so some dry would be very welcomed.
My fussy bast...oops, I was about to say babies, my fussy babies, I need to exorcize the keyboard, it's obviously possessed, I wouldn't dare to call them names, the babies will probably like that Mixed Meat Pot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here we go with the orders. The exchange rate worked slightly more in our favour this month. For some reason one of the orders I wasn't allowed to choose DPD as the courier, but the other I could. As always I have all the records if anyone wishes to view them - I was pleased that I cold get everything in two orders though, not sure how that happened, as usually the extra delivery charges kick in but it seems to have changed. As always, there are some Cosma Snackies for Slarti's cats - and some food too, as per the request from a couple of contributors and I've sent my usual litter contribution.

Thank you so much to the following people, who are so kind and generous and continue to support Slarti and her work with the Homeless Kitties, huge thanks in no particular order @GingerNinja @Jojomomo @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 @QOTN @Heather*** @AstroKitties @Bertie'sMum and Douglas' Dad.

Order One:

96 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (goose, beef, turkey)
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
5l Cat's Best litter - for Slarti's cats, free with ZP points

Order Two:

10kg Smilla dry poultry
12 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (poultry, beef, game) - for Slarti's cats
24 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (goose, beef, turkey) - for Slarti's cats
24 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (goose, beef, turkey)
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
3 x Snackies - for Slarti's cats
10 l Cat's Best litter - for Slarti's cats

I think that's everything.

@slartibartfast I know things are tough, I suspect they aren't going to get any easier with the crazy man invading the Ukraine. I think things are hard for everyone at the moment, so I am even more thankful that you all continue to support Slarti. It really means a lot. Please keep safe, Slarti.

Lots of love to you all from Oscar and me xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast I know things are tough, I suspect they aren't going to get any easier with the crazy man invading the Ukraine. I think things are hard for everyone at the moment, so I am even more thankful that you all continue to support Slarti. It really means a lot. Please keep safe, Slarti.
> 
> Lots of love to you all from Oscar and me xx


The prices are going up on daily basis, it's madness. So I'm mostly worried about being able to feed all the cats. Maybe it's time to start digging and make a bomb shelter, I don't now. Whatever will happen, I'm not going anywhere, I will never abandon my homeless furriends, even if it means hiding underground and fighting some radioactive mutants in the future.
For now it's just those ridiculous prices my main worry. Some people are in panic mode and started stockpiling again.
Crazy times are coming but for me only cats matter (sing it to the tune of Metallica!)


----------



## slartibartfast

3 parcels arrived today, kitties purr 'thank you'!!!
Dean is getting medieval on the boxes, he is such a demolition cat.


----------



## slartibartfast

The other parcels arrived just a moment ago and kitties will be so happy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a new furriend, a big tom, he looks like he's been through a lot in his life. He is feral, lives in abandoned ruin (it can't be called building anymore), he watches me from a distance when I'm putting food for him, the moment I walk away he comes running and devours everything. 
At least he has food now, poor boy must have been starving for a long time.


----------



## Nealh

You really are a cat 'Saint' Slarti, may be you can take a pic of the Tom. I'm sure we would like to see him.


----------



## slartibartfast

Nealh said:


> You really are a cat 'Saint' Slarti, may be you can take a pic of the Tom. I'm sure we would like to see him.


I will try, but he is very shy. Hiding in the bushes mostly, he must have had some bad experiences with humans before.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cheers to the newly-weds!!!
My beautiful T'Challa, the boy who looked like a walking skeleton 6 years ago, when I first met him, he is a big and great looking guy now and he found the love of his life! He is with my Nixie, he moved to her place, they are both sleeping under that shed and keep each other warm at night. It is amazing bringing them breakfast and seeing them together. 
There won't be any kittens, Nixie and T'Challa were a victims of my evil TNR a long time ago. 
Seeing them bonding is such a joy, tears in my eyes!
The greatest Marvel crossover ever, Nixie full name is Dark Phoenix, Jean Grey, and T'Challa, the king of Wakanda. Wakanda forever! 
I love them!!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Cheers to the newly-weds!!!
> My beautiful T'Challa, the boy who looked like a walking skeleton 6 years ago, when I first met him, he is a big and great looking guy now and he found the love of his life! He is with my Nixie, he moved to her place, they are both sleeping under that shed and keep each other warm at night. It is amazing bringing them breakfast and seeing them together.
> There won't be any kittens, Nixie and T'Challa were a victims of my evil TNR a long time ago.
> Seeing them bonding is such a joy, tears in my eyes!
> The greatest Marvel crossover ever, Nixie full name is Dark Phoenix, Jean Grey, and T'Challa, the king of Wakanda. Wakanda forever!
> I love them!!!!


May they have a long and happy life together.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh another month has gone by! Where does the time go?

Just my regular message to say I'll do the order after the weekend (I won't have chance until the beginning of next week) so if you want to join in helping @slartibartfast with her feeding the homeless kitties, you know what to do. If you don't know but want to be guaranteed the warm and fuzzies, drop me a little message.

Thanks so much, Oscar and his PA xx


----------



## slartibartfast

What a beautiful spring, my a**!!!
Pictures from this morning:


















































Yep, that's Polish April, cats aren't amused at all.


----------



## slartibartfast

All the kitties had hot chicken broth with their breakfast today, they were very happy, drinking with loud purrs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you look after them so well, Slarti...you are kinder to them than you are to yourself though, I think.

I think it must be my lucky day today as for some reason I seem to be able to just order everything in one go without having to split the orders - though I couldn't choose the courier, got what I was given.

So, as always, the warm and fuzzy feelings and my sincere thanks go to the following people for helping Slarti with her incredible "on the ground" work: @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 @Heather*** @Bertie'sMum @QOTN @AstroKitties @Jojomomo and Douglas' Dad. The order is as follows (and as usual, it's all in my little notebook if anyone wants to see the records).

60 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with lamb
24 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (poultry and game version)
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (goose version)

Slarti - from the Smilla mixed meat pots, please pick the 36 x 400g cans that your cats would prefer - as per my usual request from a couple of contributors. You choose which they would like. 
5 x Snackies - for Slarti's cats
1 x 5l Cat's Best litter (free from ZP points) for Slarti's cats
1 x 10l Cat's Best litter (from me) for Slarti's cats

I hope that is all okay and I hope it gets to you soon @slartibartfast - I also hope that the snow isn't still hanging around.

With love from Oscar and his Slave xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The snow has melted, now it's just rain and wind.Tthe weather sucks!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The food arrived, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The gang is getting medieval on the boxes as always and screams for treats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad it’s all arrived safe and sound Slarti. Enjoy, little ones!


----------



## slartibartfast

The newly-weds purr 'Hello'!


----------



## slartibartfast

That white spot is the new kitty coming to my garden. He is so scared and shy, there is no other way to take a picture. He sits on the fence when he comes, ready to retreat at any moment. I have to approach slowly, showing him the bowl with food. Only to the spot where he is at the picture, the magic line, if I cross it, he will run away in fear. so I'm leaving the food at the spot, when I'm gone, he runs toward it and eats like crazy.
Poor baby, maybe one day I will gain his trust.


----------



## slartibartfast

New kitty had a bowl of meat and he was still hungry. He was sitting at the top of the doghouse ( no doggies here, I've put that house years ago, for every cat in need of shelter, from weather or just a place to sleep undisturbed), I've opened a tin, showing him I'm coming with food, he hided behing the doghouse but he didn't run away. 
We had eye contact, such a beautiful green eyes he has, he reminds me of my beloved Darla.
That is a huge progress in gaining his trust!!!


----------



## Nealh

Food for sure will gain his trust in time, things come to those who are patient.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, end of the month is nearing again, so her I am. I will do the order probably on Monday next week, so if anyone would like to join the fun and hadn’t before, just drop me a message  

Love from Oscar Woo and the slave


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, end of the month is nearing again, so her I am. I will do the order probably on Monday next week, so if anyone would like to join the fun and hadn't before, just drop me a message
> 
> Love from Oscar Woo and the slave


Whoops MrsF only just seen this - aaarrrgghh. Hope I'm not too late ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Bertie'sMum I've not had chance to do the order yet and I'm work still now, so you still have time  xx


----------



## Jojomomo

I've just sent some dosh Mrs F, sorry if I'm too late, happy for you to keep for next month


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not too late @Jojomomo as I've been at work on my day off so not had chance.

Sorry Slarti, been bonkers here…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, here I am, finally! Blimey, the time just runs away from me.

My thanks as always go, in no particular order, to you wonderfully kind folk who come up trumps each month for Slart. You're amazing  So thank you to @Heather*** @Bertie'sMum @AstroKitties @QOTN @Tawny75 @SbanR @LJC675 @Jojomomo @GingerNinja and Douglas's Dad.

I was able to order in one order again (hurrah!). I've no idea why but it pleases me, it is so much faster like that. So the following delicious goodies are on their way to you.

60 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
24 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (poultry and game version)
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (goose version)

Slarti - from the Smilla mixed meat pots, please pick the 36 x 400g cans that your cats would prefer - as per the usual request from a couple of contributors. You choose which they would like.

3 x Snackies XL - for Slarti's cats
1 x 5l Cat's Best litter (free from ZP points) for Slarti's cats
1 x 10l Cat's Best litter (from me) for Slarti's cats

I think that's all  Happy eating, little ones!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties at breakfast


----------



## slartibartfast

The girls


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you all, kitties are very happy!!!
My new garden friend is coming closer every day.


----------



## slartibartfast

Garden kitty brought his friends, one looks like little coonie, long black fur and that tail! Very hungry friends, bowls has to be ready for serving at 4:00AM.


----------



## slartibartfast

Poziomka, Dean's sister has a home!!! She was adopted and she is loved!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

She is my special girl, I'm so happy for her. There will be some housewarming gifts coming her way soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good news Slarti 

As it’s that time again, just my usual little message. If you’d like to join in helping Slarti in her endeavours to feed the homeless kitties just drop me a message. I’ll do the order at the end of the week I think. 

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, sorry for the delay but my banking app isn't showing me all the payments that have been sent, so I've placed the first part of the order until I can see what has arrived. I will update further most probably tomorrow once things are back to normal  I just wanted you to know I've not forgotten @slartibartfast


----------



## huckybuck

Sent Mrs F xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Did mine soon after you posted last week Mrs F - I'm sure it went through but if not please let me know and I'll send it again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It did, thank you @Bertie'sMum - it's the Standing Orders that aren't showing properly yet  I will do a proper message tomorrow xx


----------



## slartibartfast

3 parcels arrived today, thank you!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, after much delay from my banking app and study days and work...here I am with the full update for the month! The cat litter prices have gone so high - including how many ZP points it costs to buy them now!

Firstly, an enormous thank you as ever goes to those kind folk who send pennies to help Slarti in her work with the homeless. Those people this month are (in no particular order):

@ScrapCat @Jojomomo @GingerNinja @huckybuck @QOTN @AstroKitties @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 and Douglas' Dad. You are brilliant  Oscar sends you all a kiss, whether you want one or not 

The first order (which has already been received) was:

48 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot goose etc.
Snackies XL x 4 tubes for Slarti's cats, as is tradition
2 x 5l Cat's Best (free from ZP points)

The second order (placed just now) was:

12 x 800g Smilla poultry with lamb
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
24 x 400g mixed meat pot game etc. 
10l Cat's Best (from me, as usual)

@slartibartfast please choose 36 x 400g of the mixed meat pot flavours that your cats would like, as usual per the request of two contributors. Hopefully they still like it!

Thanks again, everyone.

Mrs F & Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed for Han Solo!!!
If aeverything goes right, he will be at he vets tomorrow.





























He needs neutering, I'm pretty sure he has cat flu and he is such a loving boy, he needs a home. Maybe there is a chance?


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Keep everything crossed for Han Solo!!!
> If aeverything goes right, he will be at he vets tomorrow.
> View attachment 494451
> View attachment 494453
> View attachment 494455
> View attachment 494457
> 
> He needs neutering, I'm pretty sure he has cat flu and he is such a loving boy, he needs a home. Maybe there is a chance?


Fingers crossed here for him . Well done again @slartibartfast :Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Han is at the vets.
I picked him up and put in a carrier. He was scared at first, tried to get out in panic mode. But later he calmed down and when I've put my hand inside the carrier, he put his head on it and start purring. He is such a sweet and trusting cat. I wish he won't have to come back to the streets, maybe the miracle happens and he finds a home. Even foster home, he can't go back, he is too trusting, someone may hurt him.


----------



## slartibartfast

If only I wasn't up the s**t creek with no paddle all the time, going from bad to worse, I would take him.


----------



## TriTri

Well done @slartibartfast for helping the very sweet Han Solo. Any ideas how to find him a home or a foster home?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Well done @slartibartfast for helping the very sweet Han Solo. Any ideas how to find him a home or a foster home?


Working on it, wish me luck!!!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Working on it, wish me luck!!!


Truck loads of luck :Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Han has cat flu, just had a call confirming it from the vets.


----------



## slartibartfast

More catching to do, at least one unspayed girl and two cats, one is a boy, I don't know about the other one. For spaying/neutering.


----------



## slartibartfast

El Gato will borrow me that catching trap. And they will take the trapped cats to the vets for spaying/neutering. They are the best cat rescue ever!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> El Gato will borrow me that catching trap. And they will take the trapped cats to the vets for spaying/neutering. They are the best cat rescue ever!


They sound great. They should employ you, even if it's a few hours a week, and then they would have even more cats caught for neutering and spaying. Gato is Italian for cat, is it Polish too for cat?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> They sound great. They should employ you, even if it's a few hours a week, and then they would have even more cats caught for neutering and spaying. Gato is Italian for cat, is it Polish too for cat?


Polish for cat is kot. Kotek, koteczek, kiciuś. 
I'm already an El Gato hooman. Making lots of crocheted things for their fundraisers. 
They are the best Polish rescuers. Many of so called 'rescues' are only good at posting dramatic posts on social media and collecting money. Well, not them! El Gato's CEO, Ola, isn't afraid to get her hands dirty. Or scratched and bitten! At 5:00AM even she and Monika came many times to the rescue of my kitties. 
Calling other rescues : 'I found kittens on the streets' - 'Oh, go 'f' yourself, we are full', calling El Gato: 'Get them some food, we will be there in the morning, we figure something out'
Remember Poziomka, Dean's little sister? It was them who helped her. Found her place at the vets and after that she had the best foster home with Ola, I was calling her the little CEO.
Maybe they will find something for Han?


----------



## slartibartfast

Han has FIV.
And he is an older boy, more than ten years. 
@Ceiling Kitty , I've heard that FIV+ cats can live with other cats, is it true? What are the risks?
I don't want him to die on the streets, unwanted and unloved his whole life.


----------



## slartibartfast

Han has a place to stay!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I will make him toys and a cuddly blankie, anything for my beautiful boy!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> Han has a place to stay!!!


That's great news!


----------



## slartibartfast

Han is going to Kotełkowo Koteczkowo asylum, after his treatment. He had almost all of his teeth removerd, they were in terrible state, and he is still recovering from cat flu.
At least he will be safe and loved, for the rest of his life.
I was thinking about taking him, I woudn't leave him on the street.

This is the boy that comes for food to my garden every morning, my first attempt to post pictures on the new forum


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Han is going to Kotełkowo Koteczkowo asylum, after his treatment. He had almost all of his teeth removerd, they were in terrible state, and he is still recovering from cat flu.
> At least he will be safe and loved, for the rest of his life.
> I was thinking about taking him, I woudn't leave him on the street.
> 
> This is the boy that comes for food to my garden every morning, my first attempt to post pictures on the new forum
> View attachment 573411
> 
> View attachment 573410


Thanks for the update. What is the place Han Solo has gone to? I looked online and it looks like a version of England’s Cat Protection, sort of? What will happen to him there? Will he be kept in a pen forever, (small/large)? with others? What’s life like there? 

The new boy is going to need a name soon  and I imagine you are working on that?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Thanks for the update. What is the place Han Solo has gone to? I looked online and it looks like a version of England’s Cat Protection, sort of? What will happen to him there? Will he be kept in a pen forever, (small/large)? with others? What’s life like there?
> 
> The new boy is going to need a name soon  and I imagine you are working on that?


No pen, he will have is own large space. If he won't be happy, I will take him!

the new boy is Lucy's brother, so maybe Asmodeus? Modo for short?


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> No pen, he will have is own large space. If he won't be happy, I will take him!
> 
> the new boy is Lucy's brother, so maybe Asmodeus? Modo for short?


I’m sure they’ll take good care of him. 

Sure, yeh, why not?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> I’m sure they’ll take good care of him.
> 
> Sure, yeh, why not?


Me: Asmodeous, prince Asmodeous, come for breakfast! In the name of your brother Lucifer, come for breakfast!
The neighbours: that weirdo next door is summoning the devil again...


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Me: Asmodeous, prince Asmodeous, come for breakfast! In the name of your brother Lucifer, come for breakfast!
> The neighbours: that weirdo next door is summoning the devil again...


Oh no, not another devilish name is it?Noooooo :-( . He’s an Angel, so how about Angelo?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Oh no, not another devilish name is it?Noooooo :-( . He’s an Angel, so how about Angelo?


How about Raziel, the Archangel of Mysteries?
Me: I'm calling upon the Archangel Raziel...
The neighbours: F***, the weirdo next door is trying to get apocalyptic on our butts!


----------



## slartibartfast

Han says 'hello' from the vets!






































Something went strange, the new forum...


----------



## slartibartfast

WARNING!!!
GRAPHIC PICTURES COMING NEXT!
DO NOT WATCH IF YOU HAVE WEAK STOMACH!

The pictures of Han's teeth, I just want to show how bad it was, in how much pain he must have been.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor boy has only two fangs left, all the other teeth had to go. 
I'm making him a blanket, @huckybuck from our favourite pattern, those flowers are just awesome! Something for him to keep at his side in his new life, so he won't forget me.


----------



## slartibartfast

And I'm posting pictures double. New forum...


----------



## slartibartfast

Han's previous pack.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Oh no, not another devilish name is it?Noooooo :-( . He’s an Angel, so how about Angelo?


Ok, so his name is Luke. Luke Skywalker. I'm pretty sure that another kitty, coming with him and Sabrina, is a girl. Bri is the mother. They are both Lucifer's siblings. Luke and Leia!
I need to take picture of Leia. She is beautiful, she has such a long hair, she looks like a mini maine coon.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Ok, so his name is Luke. Luke Skywalker. I'm pretty sure that another kitty, coming with him and Sabrina, is a girl. Bri is the mother. They are both Lucifer's siblings. Luke and Leia!
> I need to take picture of Leia. She is beautiful, she has such a long hair, she looks like a mini maine coon.


Yes, Luke is a much better name. ‘Looking forward to seeing Princess Leia’s photos. 
Luke is going to love his new blanket, that’s so kind of you Slarti. He must be relieved to have got all those bad teeth removed, poor boy. Life is on the up for him at long last .


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Yes, Luke is a much better name. ‘Looking forward to seeing Princess Leia’s photos.
> Luke is going to love his new blanket, that’s so kind of you Slarti. He must be relieved to have got all those bad teeth removed, poor boy. Life is on the up for him at long last .


Han is still not out the woods yet. Still at the vets, I'm worried sick about him. He is my special boy, if something goes wrong with his new home, I'm taking him.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Han is still not out the woods yet. Still at the vets, I'm worried sick about him. He is my special boy, if something goes wrong with his new home, I'm taking him.


Can you update us on Han please @Slarti?


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> And I'm posting pictures double. New forum...


I can’t post any pictures at all on here, any idea why not?


----------



## huckybuck

When you type your reply, just above you should see a load of symbols ^^^

the one that is ringed should open a box for you to add or drop a photo in.


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> When you type your reply, just above you should see a load of symbols ^^^
> 
> the one that is ringed should open a box for you to add or drop a photo in.
> 
> View attachment 573785


Thank you! I did then manage to do it, but couldn’t edit my post! Was too late to Preview.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Can you update us on Han please @Slarti?


Poor boy is still at the vets, hope he will improve soon.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Poor boy is still at the vets, hope he will improve soon.


Oh dear, that doesn’t sound good 😢. Is it that his mouth is very sore, or is it worse? 😬.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Oh dear, that doesn’t sound good 😢. Is it that his mouth is very sore, or is it worse? 😬.


Just got an update, he is feeling better, eating and fighting with vets.


----------



## slartibartfast

He should go to Kotełkowo at Sunday, keep everything crossed!


----------



## slartibartfast

Working like crazy on that blanket, it should be ready for the big day!
He will have his own room, he has to be indoor only, because of fiv. He will have friends and lots of love. 
Ola from El Gato knows Aldona, the owner of Kotełkowo, and she says it's the best place for him to be.
So there should be only happinness and love for him, for my beautiful new (he showed not a long time ago, joining my colony of homeless kitties) oldie!
Lots of smelly toys are coming his way!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, another month has gone by. Where does the time go? I’m busy this weekend but would hope to do the order a week today. If anyone wants to join in to help Slarti with her mission looking after the homeless kitties, all contributions are gratefully received. If you’ve not joined in before, just drop me a message  

Anything particularly taking their fancy Slarti? Or shall I just stick with the old favourites?

Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, another month has gone by. Where does the time go? I’m busy this weekend but would hope to do the order a week today. If anyone wants to join in to help Slarti with her mission looking after the homeless kitties, all contributions are gratefully received. If you’ve not joined in before, just drop me a message
> 
> Anything particularly taking their fancy Slarti? Or shall I just stick with the old favourites?
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx


They love everything, but in this heat anything in sauce is their absolute favourite.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tell me what then please @slartibartfast so I don’t get the wrong things


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tell me what then please @slartibartfast so I don’t get the wrong things


Anything, they aren't picky. Old favourites will be good. Plus maybe some of those:Korzystny pakiet Smilla kawałeczki w sosie, 12 x 370 g tanio w zooplus
Hope that heat wave will be over soon, it's a killer. And yesterday there was such a terrible thunderstorm, cats were so scared, Dean was hiding under the bed.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Just got an update, he is feeling better, eating and fighting with vets.


That’s good 😀🤞, though not so good for the vets 🤭😆.


----------



## huckybuck

Sent a little Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> That’s good 😀🤞, though not so good for the vets 🤭😆.


Those vets have a lot of practice! Few years ago they had one of my homeless kitties, Buffy. Buffy the Vet Slayer!!! She had to spend almost two months at the hospital, she was very sick, had a bad infection of the gums and was also poisoned. She recovered, she has a home now. But she gave them Hell on Earth!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks to folk so far for donations...I just want to say something which I feel is VERY important. 

I've had a few contributions recently, including this month, where people have apologised for the amount they have donated. I really really don't want people to apologise for being so kind and contributing anything at all. Every donation is so welcome, it all adds up and we know that we help so much. 

So please don't apologise, I am so thankful to everyone that helps, I know it makes such a difference


----------



## slartibartfast

New mouths to feed, little mouths!!! Yes, kittens!!!
They are in my garden, they came with their mom and their older sister leia. It's the first time I see them. They are gorgeous, two white with tabby spots and one tabby with white. Very shy unfortunately, but maybe in time I will gain their trust. No idea if they are boys or girls, for now they are Lucikittens, because they are Lucifer's siblings (I'm trying to catch their mom for spaying for years, she is as cunning as a Baldrick's plan)
Lucikittens are abot 2-3 months old. And hungry like wolves, they ate a tin of cat food mixed with chicken meat, now they are wolfing down a bowl of chopped chicken liver.


----------



## slartibartfast

The bravest kitten. 
















It was raining this morning, so the kittens are little wet.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a strange feeling about that tabby. There may be a new Morningstar joining the gang soon...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So here I am with the order. The exchange rate is really not favourable at all and everything is flying up in price - litter is getting really expensive now (both in money and ZP free points), so I did the best I could. 

Thanks as always, in no particular order, go to the following people who continue to contribute to help, even though everything is getting very tight money-wise. So thank you so much, warm and fuzzy feelings guaranteed for you all: @immum @Jojomomo @ScrapCat @huckybuck @GingerNinja @LJC675 @SbanR @Tawny75 @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** and Douglas' Dad.

The order is as follows:

60 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
12 x 370g Smilla Sauce chicken
12 x 370g Smilla Sauce beef 
24 x 400g Mixed meat pot goose ** 
24 x 400g Mixed meat pot game **
3 x Cosma Snackies for Slarti's cats
1 x 5l Cats Best litter for free ZP points for Slarti's cats
1 x 10l Cats Best litter from me for Slarti's cats

@slartibartfast please keep 36 of these cans (or equivalent of whatever yours will eat) for your cats, as per the usual contributor request. 

With thanks from Oscar Woo and me xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you for doing this as always Mrs F xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

4 parcels arrived, thank you all!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

@TriTri , Han purrs 'Hello' from his new place!
He went today, he has his own room, access to a cat run to enjoy the sun and fresh air, he will have new friends. His golden oldie years will be the best of his life.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> @TriTri , Han purrs 'Hello' from his new place!
> He went today, he has his own room, access to a cat run to enjoy the sun and fresh air, he will have new friends. His golden oldie years will be the best of his life.


That’s absolutely the best news @slartibartfast ❤❤👍😀🐈‍⬛. Thank you for the update. You must have been reading my thoughts, as I was thinking of Hans Solo yesterday and this morning. Do you know how his mouth is? Is he well? Is there more room at the inn?! Well done, you can go to the top of the class again 😀. … oh you were already there 🐈‍⬛🐈‍⬛🐈


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> That’s absolutely the best news @slartibartfast ❤❤👍😀🐈‍⬛. Thank you for the update. You must have been reading my thoughts, as I was thinking of Hans Solo yesterday and this morning. Do you know how his mouth is? Is he well? Is there more room at the inn?! Well done, you can go to the top of the class again 😀. … oh you were already there 🐈‍⬛🐈‍⬛🐈


He is feeling well, eating and exploring his new place. Hope he will soon make new friends. All ended well for him.


----------



## slartibartfast

Update on Lucikittens:
There are four of them! The other one is also white with some spots.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Update on Lucikittens:
> There are four of them! The other one is also white with some spots.


They are all white and tabby then? Lovely 🐱🐱🐱🐱.


----------



## TriTri

@slartibartfast - When does Hans get his new blanket and toys you made him? He’s going to love them . Can you get another photo of him at his home, some-when?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> They are all white and tabby then? Lovely 🐱🐱🐱🐱.


3 white with tabby spots and one tabby, the cutest one!


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> @slartibartfast - When does Hans get his new blanket and toys you made him? He’s going to love them . Can you get another photo of him at his home, some-when?


Blanket and stinky raccoon are on its way, he should have them soon. Will upload first pictures in a moment.


----------



## slartibartfast

His favourite spot for the moment, he can watch everything from up high.










Having his hoomans


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens had a huge breakfast and a lot of fun in the garden, chasing each other and climbing trees like little squirrels. They are awesome!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kittens come for dinner, you wouldn't believe how much they ate, pack of wolves are no match for them in eating contest!
Bribing with meat seems to work.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 574497
> 
> His favourite spot for the moment, he can watch everything from up high.
> 
> View attachment 574499
> 
> 
> Having his hoomans
> View attachment 574500
> 
> View attachment 574501


Awww sweet Hans Solo and he still has his tongue stuck out! I wonder what that’s all about? His poor ear looks as though it could tell a few scary stories 😲. I think he’s going to enjoy his retirement. Look how you’ve turned his little life around Slartibartfast, well done.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Kittens come for dinner, you wouldn't believe how much they ate, pack of wolves are no match for them in eating contest!
> Bribing with meat seems to work.


They don’t have worms do they? Just filling themselves up, hopefully. What plans have you got for them? I think you’ve got your eyes/heart on the little tabby with the white bib.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> They don’t have worms do they? Just filling themselves up, hopefully. What plans have you got for them? I think you’ve got your eyes/heart on the little tabby with the white bib.


I think it's just healthy kittten appettite. I hope I will gain their trust, socialize them and find them good homes. I wish I could keep the tabby.


----------



## slartibartfast

It's 4:26AM and Lucikittens already ate their breakfast. They love meat!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I wish I could keep the tabby.


----------



## slartibartfast

No touching allowed yet, but the Lucikittens were really close to me this morning!
They already started to train me. At 3:40AM there was a noise, the bird/hedgehog steel water bowl being turned upside down. I'm on my feet, looking down what is happening here. And there is that Lucikitty, very proud of himself, or herself, I didn't have the chance to look under their tails yet. The kitten is staring into my window, 'Where is my breakfast, I'm hungry, we are all hungry! '
Breakfast was served in a moment.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens love turkey!!!
If that tabby is a girl, she will be Charlie, as Dean's Winchester best friend, awesome character played by Felicia Day.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens had another huge breakfast and an epic playfight after, I love to watch them!


----------



## slartibartfast

I gave them some toys, they are so happy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I've touched the tabby!!! Just for a moment but it is the first contact!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens had a lot of fun last evening. Epic playfight in birdfeeder, climbing trees like little monkeys and a big bowl of chicken meat to devour in seconds. They love meat so much!


----------



## slartibartfast

This morning I've touched one of the white kittens, just a gentle stroke and a little scratch behind the ears. 
Birdfeeder is their new best thing, they are playing there like crazy. And wolfing down meat like there's no tomorrow. They could proudly stand against dragons in eating competition and win with a smile. And a little burp.


----------



## slartibartfast

The kittens with mom.


----------



## slartibartfast

Naughty bits belong to Sreberko, Arthur's twin brother.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens are now coming all day long, whenever they want something to eat. Just a moment ago they had a second breakfast and now they are playing in the bushes. 
I wish it was Wild West and I could hunt them some buffalo, They would probably eat it whole in a day!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 575347
> 
> View attachment 575346
> 
> View attachment 575345
> 
> The kittens with mom.


Aww ❤, is that little house for them? How lovely. They are growing fast!

What’s happened with Ash and his dental that he badly needs? Poor Ash 😢.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Aww ❤, is that little house for them? How lovely. They are growing fast!
> 
> What’s happened with Ash and his dental that he badly needs? Poor Ash 😢.


He still has his bad teeth, I'm such a bad mom.

The house is for every cat in need, been here for years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flash sale for the warm and fuzzies! Apply here! Guaranteed happy feelings  

Mostly because I’m totally rubbish and got bogged down in life and didn’t realise it was august already. So if you’d like to join in the order for Slarti and her work with the homeless kitties, I will be doing the order over the weekend. Sorry for the lack of notice. I’ll aim to do it on Sunday. @slartibartfast if you need anything sooner, just shout, I can do the order in tw

If you’ve not joined in before but would like to, please drop me a message and I’ll send you the details.

Thanks so much, Mrs F and Oscar Woo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, I've done the first part of the order, so there should be a bunch of stuff with you soon @slartibartfast  I've divided it into stuff for the homeless kitties and stuff for Slarti's cats, as I didn't want any of them to be needing food - as per the request from a couple of contributors. I know it's so hard financially for many folk at the moment, so your help is even more appreciated. 

Order One:

36 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 370g Smilla chicken with sauce
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot, different flavours (as always, choose the 36 tins from this that your own cats would prefer, Slarti)
5l Cat's Best litter (free from the ZP points) for Slarti's cats.

The rest will follow and I'll update then. 

Thanks so much, kisses from Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening everyone, here is my proper thank you post 

So, in no particular order, my usual enormous thank you go to @Jojomomo @GingerNinja @Bertie'sMum @QOTN @Heather*** @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 and Douglas' Dad. 

Order One details are above. Order Two is as follows:

12 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
12 x 400g Smilla beef with duck
4 x Snackies tubes for @slartibartfast 's cats
10l of Cat's Best litter from me, for Slarti's cats

Thanks everybody, you are so very kind to continue to help. 

Lots of love from Oscar Woo and his Human Mother xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I have missed this month I am so sorry!! It must have been when I was awol. Arghhhh. Will send over and please put towards next month Mrs F thank you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I forgot to say that the first part of the parcels arrived. Thank you all!
It's because I was in a bad place. I had to bury Cirilla, my little princess. She was hit by a car. I was caring for her since she was a kitten. For over 3 years. And there comes this awful day, I'm finding her lying on the side of the road, cold and beyond help.
Whenever I saw her on the road, I was screaming at her using her full name, from 'The Witcher' books. 'Cirilla Fiona Elen Riannon, get your furry butt off the street right now!'
Goodbye, my sweet Cirilla Fiona Elen Riannon, you will be missed. I miss you so much already, you were always first to the bowls, with your tail up high.
Run free Ciri, I will always love and remember you...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry to read this Slarti  

Run free, little Cirilla. Go well, knowing you were loved.


----------



## slartibartfast

I came back covered in dirt, after burying Ciri, in tears and heartbroken. Julian was at the doorstep, waiting for me, he headbutted me and gave me kisses. He somehow knew that something is wrong and I'm beyond sad. He is the most loving and amazing cat ever.


----------



## TriTri

So sorry to read this @slartibartfast. Well done Julian. 

RIP dear Cirilla xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived and the Lucikittens were supervising the delivery. 'It's for us' they meowed and demanded feeding at once. White cats look amazing with faces covered in cat food...


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens have a new friend. Another kitten came with them to the bowls, gorgeous tuxedo. The next day he came with the mom. 

Tabby is a boy! I had a sneak peak at the naughty bits and they are dangling!


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucikittens are playing with that new kitten and eating together, they treat him as family, such good kittens.


----------



## slartibartfast

@TriTri , Han purrs 'Hello!'
He is very happy, bathes in the sun everyday in the cat run, his golden oldie days are the happiest in his life.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> @TriTri , Han purrs 'Hello!'
> He is very happy, bathes in the sun everyday in the cat run, his golden oldie days are the happiest in his life.


Aww, lovely Han, that’s great news… can you get a picci of him pleeeeeeease? Next time? He did have a few teeth left after his dental didn’t he? Tell him not to sleep with his head under a pillow………because…… did you hear about the little boy who slept with his head under the pillow? The fairies took his teeth away 🤪🤣. Do they do that in your country? Over here in UK if a child’s tooth falls out, they put it under the pillow and overnight the fairy comes and takes the tooth & leaves some money behind.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Aww, lovely Han, that’s great news… can you get a picci of him pleeeeeeease? Next time? He did have a few teeth left after his dental didn’t he? Tell him not to sleep with his head under a pillow………because…… did you hear about the little boy who slept with his head under the pillow? The fairies took his teeth away 🤪🤣. Do they do that in your country? Over here in UK if a child’s tooth falls out, they put it under the pillow and overnight the fairy comes and takes the tooth & leaves some money behind.


He has only two teeth left, he needs to stay away from those fairies!


----------



## slartibartfast

@TriTri , about those fairies, at least Ash is safe, he has Dean Winchester to protect him.
Dean is named after Dean from Supernatural and there was an episode with fairies, one of many hilarious moments on that show featuring Dean Winchester:




My Dean is also the Master of Total Disaster!


----------



## slartibartfast

One of the kittens, the girl, let me touch her and scratch behind her ears for a few times, I think we are bonding!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A quick morning message to say I will do the order at the end of this week, so if anyone wants to join in and hasn’t done so before, just drop me a little message  

Mrs F and her boss, Oscar Woo xx


----------



## slartibartfast

One of the kittens, the girl, came inside the house this morning. Just for a moment, she retreated immediately, but it is a start. I'm not planning anything, nothing at all... But nights are getting colder, the winter is coming...
Kittens brought another friend, an adult, painfully thin, he must have been starving for a long time.


----------



## slartibartfast

The new cat wolfed down a few bowls, he was so hungry. Hope he will come again, everyday.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> A quick morning message to say I will do the order at the end of this week, so if anyone wants to join in and hasn’t done so before, just drop me a little message
> 
> Mrs F and her boss, Oscar Woo xx



Hello @Mrs Funkin
Sent you a private message today


----------



## slartibartfast

@TriTri , Olka was at the Kotełkowo this weekend, she forgot to take pictures again, naughty woman!!! Han is thriving, he gained so much weight, he is almost fat and he was light as a feather when I grabbed him off the streets, that is lot of improvement. His fur is shiny and thick, he looks like a movie star! He has a lot of friends, he loves cuddles and brushing, brushing is his new passion, he wants to be brushed all the time. Aldona, the owner of Kotełkowo is completely under his paw, she is in love with him. Because he is so awesome!!! 
He must have been a house cat before, the way he behaves towards people. Probably kicked out when he got sick, poor broken heart. But his heart is fully mended now, he knows only love and care now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone, here I am with the details of the order. So I had some extra pennies this month, we did very well - but gosh, everything is so expensive. Even the free items from the ZP points are crazy (it used to cost 329 points for 5l of Cat's Best litter on the points, today it was 660!)...

So, I've done the best I can - I think that costs of things are spiralling all over the world and so I am absolutely sure that our donations are helping @slartibartfast even more than ever.

Thanks, as always in no particular order, go to the following super kind people who continue to help Slarti in her work with the homeless kitties. Huge warm and fuzzies and kisses from Oscar are on their way to @GingerNinja @immum @huckybuck @Bertie'sMum @Heather*** @QOTN @SbanR @Tawny75 @LJC675 and Douglas' Dad. You are all so kind, I know things are hard for everyone at the moment, so it's even more appreciated. 

The order comprises:

36 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
18 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
18 x 800g Smilla poultry with lamb
12 x 370g Smilla chicken with sauce
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (Slarti, 36 of these are for your cats, choose whichever you'd prefer)
1 x 20l Cat's Best Litter (for Slarti's cats)
1 x 5l Cat's Best Litter (for Slarti's cats, free with ZP points)
4 x Cosma Snackies (for Slarti's cats)

With lots of love from Oscar and his Human Mother xx


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> @TriTri , Olka was at the Kotełkowo this weekend, she forgot to take pictures again, naughty woman!!! Han is thriving, he gained so much weight, he is almost fat and he was light as a feather when I grabbed him off the streets, that is lot of improvement. His fur is shiny and thick, he looks like a movie star! He has a lot of friends, he loves cuddles and brushing, brushing is his new passion, he wants to be brushed all the time. Aldona, the owner of Kotełkowo is completely under his paw, she is in love with him. Because he is so awesome!!!
> He must have been a house cat before, the way he behaves towards people. Probably kicked out when he got sick, poor broken heart. But his heart is fully mended now, he knows only love and care now.


A wonderful update @Slarti, thank you. Happy Retirement gorgeous Hans Solo xx. Naughty Olka, forgetting to take a photo and show me the NEW Hans. A “purr” fect life for a perfect cat ❤🥳🐈‍⬛😁.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> @TriTri , about those fairies, at least Ash is safe, he has Dean Winchester to protect him.
> Dean is named after Dean from Supernatural and there was an episode with fairies, one of many hilarious moments on that show featuring Dean Winchester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dean is also the Master of Total Disaster!


Dean will protect them all from the tooth fairies. He’s sure a very special angel-cat.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything arrived, kittens purr with joy!
Mystique ate a lot of those treats, it was her 8th Gotcha Day. Can't believe it's been 8 years already.


----------



## slartibartfast

Guess who has new furriends!
Yes, me again, 8 new furry mouths to feed. Those poor cats lost their feeder two days ago. And from the looks of them, they have been neglected for some time before, they are skinny and starving. Once again I couldn't say 'no', knowing that they will starve to death otherwise. 
If only you could see how fast they were wolfing down that Smilla, I think they never had good cat food before, it's so sad and heartbreaking. They were snatching food from my hands. 
One of them let me scratch behind his ears already.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keep everything crossed and send those amazing vibes! For the new girl, the friendliest of all, she is at the vets now, she can't go back to the streets, she is too friendly and trusting, she is begging for a home. And I'm begging for a home for her too, everywhere.


----------



## SbanR

Fingers crossed you succeed Slarti


----------



## slartibartfast

The girlie is still looking for a home.

Kittens went AWOL this morning, I was worried sick. They came for dinner, with their father. Naughty babies!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> The girlie is still looking for a home.
> 
> Kittens went AWOL this morning, I was worried sick. *They came for dinner, with their father*. Naughty babies!!!


Can't you just imagine the conversation - 

"Hey Dad you've got to come and see this mad cat woman we've found who gives out FREE meals"


----------



## slartibartfast

After a week under my care those poor cats are starting to look like cats.
Pictures coming soon!
@TriTri , they love you!!! That fresh meat was a lifesaver!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> After a week under my care those poor cats are starting to look like cats.
> Pictures coming soon!
> @TriTri , they love you!!! That fresh meat was a lifesaver!


Well done you Slarti. 

I’m looking forward to a photo or two!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have another furriend, he comes with the kittens, named him Castiel. Gorgeous tuxedo, very thin.
The level of abusement in the house has gone through the roof, passed the Van Allen's belt and reached the galaxy far far away.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another month has gone by and it’s time again to do the order. I’ll probably do it on Wednesday next week. If anyone wants to join in who hasn’t done before, please drop me a message.

Oscar’s legacy continues. Without him I’d never have been here on Cat Chat and so without him, all of the cats Slarti has fed over the years would have had much emptier tummies. The thing that always made me laugh was that they ate better quality food that he did, as he generally just wouldn’t eat the good stuff  

Mrs F xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another month has gone by and it’s time again to do the order. I’ll probably do it on Wednesday next week. If anyone wants to join in who hasn’t done before, please drop me a message.
> 
> Oscar’s legacy continues. Without him I’d never have been here on Cat Chat and so without him, all of the cats Slarti has fed over the years would have had much emptier tummies. The thing that always made me laugh was that they ate better quality food that he did, as he generally just wouldn’t eat the good stuff
> 
> Mrs F xx


Thank you so much for doing it in such a painful time. Oscar will forever be a Patron Saint of all the Homeless Kitties. There is a tradition in South America of folk saints, the deceased person who made a huge impact on others, protecting and caring for their people, someone extraordinary, just like Oscar, become a worshipped patron and saint for his people.
Oscar is my saint.


----------



## Jojomomo

What a wonderful legacy. I've sent a little extra as I forgot last month and in lovely Oscar's memory ❤


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so in love with my new colony, those cats are awesome! It was love at first feeding, they headbutt me all the time and leave me presents. The last one was a mouse.


----------



## slartibartfast

That little tabby, kitten Charlie, let me scratch behind his chin and ears. I even picked him up for a moment and kissed his beautiful head! If only my life wasn't a living hell...


----------



## slartibartfast

Maze and Lily


















Lily and Charlie









Charlie


----------



## slartibartfast

No idea why I'm posting the pictures double, I'm so dumb!


----------



## slartibartfast

I forgot to mention how 'lovely' Sunday morning was. Some (insert the worst insult you can imagine here, I will go with juicy Polish 'chuj złamany') dumped a 7 week old kitten on the street. The baby is a boy, he is safe now, in his new home.


----------



## slartibartfast

And here are some pictures of my new colony:


----------



## slartibartfast

Posting double pictures again! Naughty machine!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's so we see the beauties twice, Slarti  Look at them, they are in such good condition, all thanks to your care and feeding them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay, so here we go with the order. My massive thanks as always go to the following people for their contributions:

@SbanR @QOTN @Tawny75 @Heather*** @Jojomomo @Bertie'sMum @GingerNinja @immum @LJC675 and Douglas' Dad. 

The following has been ordered:

54 x 800g Smilla poultry with hearts
24 x 800g Smilla poultry with duck
12 x 370g Smilla chicken in sauce
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (please keep 36 tins for your own cats, Slarti, as per our usual contributor request)
Snackies x 5 tubes (for your cats Slarti)
Cat's Best 20l litter (for your cats)

I know it helps so much @slartibartfast - it's another reason that Oscar came to me, I'm sure. Without him, this wouldn't be happening so for yet another reason I am so so glad he came into my life. I hope he's brushed up on his Polish to meet with your boys that went before him xx


----------



## huckybuck

Arghh I seem to be missing the kick up the backside Mrs F. Is it ok if I send now ready for next month xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course @huckybuck  I'll add you in the notebook, thanks xx


----------



## slartibartfast

3 parcels arrived, thank you so much!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Little mountain climbers! The kittens walking on the fence, all four of them. The tuxedo one, Crowley (from Supernatural, of course) received a pat on the butt from Maze and is hanging in the bushes after a glorious fall.


----------



## Emmasian

I had to look up 'chuj złamany'. Marvellous insult. Planning to use it at work with a malevolent expression but will have to be careful as we have a large Polish contingent (actually just as well I didn't ask them to translate )

Hope the paratrooper kitten was ok.


----------



## slartibartfast

Emmasian said:


> I had to look up 'chuj złamany'. Marvellous insult. Planning to use it at work with a malevolent expression but will have to be careful as we have a large Polish contingent (actually just as well I didn't ask them to translate )
> 
> Hope the paratrooper kitten was ok.


Polish insults are the best!!!
Say 'kurwa mać!' to the Polish guys at work, you will bring big smiles on their faces and be forever in their hearts!

Paratrooper is feeling great, he ate a big bowl of meat just a moment ago.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh my @slartibartfast I'd better not use those around my lovely Polish neighbours ! I don't think they'd appreciate their children coming out with either phrase


----------



## slartibartfast

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh my @slartibartfast I'd better not use those around my lovely Polish neighbours ! I don't think they'd appreciate their children coming out with either phrase


I'm pretty sure their children are already familiar with those phrases. You should hear little kids here, they know every naughty word!


----------



## slartibartfast

Back from Mission:Winter!
It is time to put some styrofoam shelters and change the filling in old ones. It ended with epic fight with Killer Spiders from Outer Space! Those creatures, the size of bloody tarantulas, infested one of the shelters. The fight was brutal, lots of 'kurwa mać' and 'skurwysyn' were spoken, or rather screamed. The creeps were all evicted.
It was like an episode of X-Files, the one when Mulder was chasing the poo creature from Chernobyl, those spiders looked like they have crawled from under the Chernobyl reactor. Tarantulas would be scared!
Well, now the cats have new warm blankets in their little houses and no more spiders.


----------



## slartibartfast

New boy!!!








Very friendly, he joined the parking lot kitties.


----------



## slartibartfast

Here's Charlie!


----------



## slartibartfast

The shy kitten, I think it's a boy, Crowley from Supernatural.


----------



## slartibartfast

About that shy kitten, Crowley is no more. Please welcome Aneela Kin Rit!
It's a girl! She let me touch her for the first time this morning, big bowl of chicken hearts did the trick!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  if anyone is able to tell me how a month goes by so quickly, I’d like to know. Gosh!

Anyway, here I am again. I will not be placing the order until the end of next week, as I’m away but wanted to post this whilst I thought of it. If anyone hasn’t joined in before to help Slarti with the homeless kitties and wants to, just drop me a PM. It’s very easy, any amount is very welcome and there’s no pressure at all. I do keep records of everything I’ve ordered if anybody thinks I’m dodgy, haha!

@slartibartfast please let me know if you need any dry yet? It’s been warm here but not sure what it’s been like in Poland.

Mrs F & Oscar, Patron Saint of Homeless Polish Kitties xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning  if anyone is able to tell me how a month goes by so quickly, I’d like to know. Gosh!
> 
> Anyway, here I am again. I will not be placing the order until the end of next week, as I’m away but wanted to post this whilst I thought of it. If anyone hasn’t joined in before to help Slarti with the homeless kitties and wants to, just drop me a PM. It’s very easy, any amount is very welcome and there’s no pressure at all. I do keep records of everything I’ve ordered if anybody thinks I’m dodgy, haha!
> 
> @slartibartfast please let me know if you need any dry yet? It’s been warm here but not sure what it’s been like in Poland.
> 
> Mrs F & Oscar, Patron Saint of Homeless Polish Kitties xx


It's still warm here too, wet will be the best.


----------



## slartibartfast

I love Charlie!
If he decides to come inside, Dean will be a big brother.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

I've just done the order and oh my goodness, what an increase in prices! I know it's the same in every country and every shopping bill but gosh. Thank heck we are able to help you Slarti.

So, all thanks go to the following folk for this month's order: @Tawny75 @QOTN @SbanR @huckybuck @immum @Bertie'sMum @Jojomomo @LJC675 and Douglas' Dad.

The order is as follows:

72 x 400g Smilla poultry with hearts
12 x 400g Smilla poultry with lamb
48 x 400g Smilla mixed meat pot (Slarti, 24 of these please for your own cats, choose what you would like)
Cosma Snackies x 4 tubes for Slarti's cats
Cat's Best litter 20l for Slarti's cats

As always, the tins for Slarti's cats are at the request of a contributor who requests part of their donation goes to her cats, I shared some of this with litter this time as I know she needs that too. The Snackies are the "thank you" to her cats for sharing their Mum with the homeless kitties. Even the ZP points have gone up so much - it used to be 324 ZP points for a bag of litter, now it's almost 600, so I didn't have enough points for a free bag this month 

I am getting as much as I can for our money, I have all the records if anyone wants to see them.

Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Sorry, I missed this 😞

I'll send now for October and won't miss November x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't be silly @GingerNinja no apology needed! I shall add it to next month  xx


----------



## huckybuck

You are brilliant @Mrs Funkin 
I will try to add a bit more next month xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck I didn't say things were expensive to put pressure for more money, sorry if it came across that way. You're all so kind to keep donating xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties will be very happy, and me too!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The kittens vs the hedgehog!
Pawing the hedgehog may not be the greatest idea, but they all did it. My brave Charlie did it a few times.

Aneela was sitting at the kitchen window this morning, she was more interested about Dean and Lucifer than about her breakfast. The boys went crazy too. There is a romance in the air???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh kittens! Don't fight with the spiky ones!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you!!!

Aneela is sitting on the kitchen window every morning, Dean is in love.


----------



## slartibartfast

Few pictures of the kitties!


----------



## SbanR

How did that cleaning job go @slartibartfast


----------



## GingerNinja

They're gorgeous Slarti


----------



## Nealh

Very hungry and greatful little ones, if only they could speak.


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> How did that cleaning job go @slartibartfast


I'm going there this Friday.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> I'm going there this Friday.


Good luck.xx


----------



## SbanR

Good luck with the cleaning today @slartibartfast .
Hope you get recommended to more people.


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Good luck with the cleaning today @slartibartfast .
> Hope you get recommended to more people.


I've cleaned like crazy!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all,

Just a quick message to say I’ll be looking at doing the order next weekend if anyone wants to join in. Here for any queries, drop me a message if you want to join in and haven’t before.

Thanks so much

Mrs F and The Patron Saint of Homeless Kitties, Oscar xx


----------



## slartibartfast

There will be 'Welcome home' thread coming soon...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, here we go. Finally had chance to sit for a bit and sort out the order. As always, my thanks go to the following people who are so very kind and continue to help @slartibartfast continue her work helping the homeless kitties. So thank you to: @Bertie'sMum @QOTN @Tawny75 @Jojomomo @SbanR @huckybuck @GingerNinja @Milo’s mum @LJC675 

I've ordered the following. As always I have the records and as always I've tried to get the best deals but gosh the prices are flying up and there's currently no Cat's Best on the ZP points, so I will have to wait for freebies:

Smilla poultry with hearts 24 x 800g
Smilla Mixed meat pot (various flavours) 48 x 400g
Smilla poultry with fish 72 x 400g
Smilla rabbit 18 x 400g
Snackies 4 tubes (for Slarti's cats)
Cat's Best litter 20l (for Slarti's cats)

Slarti, please choose 48 x 400g for your own cats, as per the request of some contributors. Obviously you will know what they will (hopefully!) eat out of that big selection. 

Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you so so much everybody for your support all year long. I know it's so helpful xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Few pictures of the kitties!
















In this one Aneela looks like a different cat, with Lily's body!


----------



## huckybuck

Aww they all look well fed and happy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Charlie


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Aww they all look well fed and happy!!!


They are a little fat, all that meat they are eating is getting into their butts.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, 

Here I am with the monthly message. I know times are hard for everyone but if you’d like to join in to help @slartibartfast with the homeless kitties, you know where I am  I'll be looking at doing the order on Wednesday next week and any contribution is welcome. There’s no pressure. If you’ve not joined in before and would like to, then just drop me a message.

Thanks so much for your kindness and generosity all year. I really do appreciate you all helping Slarti every month. Small things make such a difference to people’s lives and when we all clump together like this, it makes a massive difference.

Wishing you all a Happy New Year, 

Mrs F & Oscar Woo, Patron Saint of the Homeless Kitties xx


----------



## Nealh

Mrs Funkin , PM sent.


----------



## huckybuck

Now can I remember this month and can I send it to the right place 😂


----------



## slartibartfast

I was afraid no one will show for breakfast, with all those fireworks last night. But they all came, little scared still but hungry as always.


----------



## slartibartfast

New year, new cat. Very dirty and malnourished, he/she came with Charlie and the gang to the bowls. No touching allowed but at least poor baby doesn't run away. Maybe in a few days I will gain his trust, it would be great to take him to the vets, just in case.
The kitty is white with black spots.


----------



## slartibartfast

The most amazing thing happened this morning!
My beloved Cykorek, one of parking lot kitties, was missing for months. I was searching the area for him, crying my eyes out. I thought he was gone.
Guess who showed for breakfast? 
He is a little thinner but not skinny at all, looks gorgeous as ever.
Naughty boy!!!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> The most amazing thing happened this morning!
> My beloved Cykorek, one of parking lot kitties, was missing for months. I was searching the area for him, crying my eyes out. I thought he was gone.
> Guess who showed for breakfast?
> He is a little thinner but not skinny at all, looks gorgeous as ever.
> Naughty boy!!!


Did you lavish kisses on him? Did he permit it?


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Did you lavish kisses on him? Did he permit it?


Lots of hugs and kisses!!! And there was chicken meat to greet him properly.


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Did you lavish kisses on him? Did he permit it?


Lots of hugs and kisses!!! And there was chicken meat to greet him properly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Afternoon lovely folk, I've just placed the order for the homeless kitties. As always I have the records if anyone wants to 

My thanks go this month, in no particular order, to the following kind people 

@Tawny75 @SbanR @LJC675 @QOTN @Nealh @Bertie'sMum @ScrapCat @GingerNinja @immum @huckybuck @Jojomomo

I've ordered the following things:

Smilla poultry with hearts 36 x 800g
Smilla poultry with beef 12 x 800g
Smilla poultry with lamb 12 x 800g
Smilla poultry with rabbit 12 x 400g
Mixed meat pot 12 x 400g

Slarti, please take the equivalent of 36 x 400g for your own cats, as per the request of contributors. There's a big selection, so hopefully something yours will like is in there  

Also some Cosma Snackies and 15l of Cats Best litter (5l was free from the ZP Points) for your cats too, Slarti. 

Thank you so much everyone, I know things are tough for us all at the moment, so it means so much that you carry on helping. 

Love from Mrs F xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you for your time and effort as always Mrs F xx


----------



## Nealh

Just wondered Mrs.F, did you managed to get the 10% Smilla discount with the code I posted on another thread and managed to add abit of extra food using the discount ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's different @Nealh as it's ZP Poland. I get different discounts sometimes and I bought the 5% discount plan as well  There was a litter discount today but sadly not on Cats Best...but I do keep my eyes peeled for all the best deals - and my Polish is improving, haha!


----------



## slartibartfast

Food arrived, all the kitties purr 'Thank you'!!!
Aneela is having fun with those new boxes, she is such a happy kitten.


----------

